# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام المرافعات السعودية 1

## هيثم الفقى

المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائتين :يجب على من يقوم بالحجز عقب إقفال محضر الحجز مباشرة أن يلصق على باب المكان الذي وجدت به الأشياء المحجوزة وفي اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المحجوز عليه بياناً موقعاً عليه منه يبين فيه نوع الأشياء المحجوزة ووصفها بالإجمال . ويذكر ذلك في محضر ملحق بمحضر الحجز وتصبح الأشياء محجوزة بمجرد ذكرها في محضر الحجز.
221/1 توضع اللوحة المعدة للإعلانات في مكان ظاهر في المحكمة .

221/2 يتضمن المحضر الملحق بمحضر الحجز ذكر ما قام به الحاجز من إلصاق البيان على باب مكان الحجز وكذا في اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة ولا يكون محضر الحجز مكتملاً إلا بالمحضر الملحق.



المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائتين :يطلب من يتولى الحجز من المحجوز عليه تقديم كفيل غارم بعدم التصرف في المحجوزات التي في عهدته ،فإن عجز عن تقديم الكفيل جاز للمحكمة إيداع المحجوزات حتى يتم التنفيذ عليها . ولا ينفذ تصرف المحجوز عليه فيما تم الحجز عليه إلا بإذن من المحكمة الواقع في نطاق اختصاصها .
222/1 إذا عجز المحجوز عليه عن تقديم كفيل غارم ، فإن أمكن إيداع المحجوزات في محلها وتحريزها لم تنقل ، وإلا نقلت إلى مكان آخر مناسب ووضع عليها - عند الاقتضاء – حارس من قبل المحكمة لحفظها في الحالين ، حتى يتم التنفيذ عليها .



المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائتين :يجري البيع بالمزاد العلني في الزمان والمكان المحددين بعد الإعلان عنه إعلاناً كافياً . وعلى المكلف بالتنفيذ أن يكف عن المضي في البيع إذا نتج عنه مبلغ كاف لوفاء الديون المحجوز من أجلها ، أو أحضر المحجوز عليه المبلغ الواجب دفعه ، أو أحضر كفيلاً غارماً لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر .
223/1 لا يجوز إجـراء بيع المنقولات إلا وفـــقاً للإجراءات المنـصوص علــيها في المادة (224) .

223/2 يكون الإعلان عن بيع المنقولات قبل اليوم المحدد لإجرائه لمدة لا تزيد عن خمسة عشر يوماً ، وذلك بلصق الإعلان على مكان المحجوزات ، وعلى اللوحة المعدّة للإعلان في المحكمة وبالنشر عند الاقتضاء في جريدة أو أكثر في المنطقة التي بها المنقول ، وإذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف ، أو بضائع عرضة لتقلب الأسعار فللمحكمة أن تأمر بإجراء البيع من ساعة لساعة دون إعلان .

223/3 إذا توفي الدائن بعد الحجز وقبل التنفيذ فيحل الورثة محله في إكمال إجراءات التنفيذ .



المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائتين :لا يجوز أن يجري البيع إلا بعد إخطار المحجوز عليه وإمهاله مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ الإخطار ، ومع ذلك إذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف أو بضائع عرضة لتقلب الأسعار فللمحكمة أن تأمر بإجراء البيع من ساعة لساعة بناء على عريضة تقدم من أحد ذوي الشأن.
224/1 المراد بذوي الشأن في هذه المادة هم الدائن والمدين أو ورثتهما والحارس القضائي والمكـلف بالتنفيذ و من لـه مصلحة في وفاء الدين بعد استئذان القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ .

224/2 تسليم المدين جزءاً من الدين عند حصول مقدمات التنفيذ لا يمنع من إكمال إجراءات التنفيذ .



المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائتين :الحجز على عقار المدين يكون بمحضر يبين فيه العقار المحجوز وموقعه وحدوده ومساحته ووثيقة تملكه وثمنه التقديري معروضاً للبيع . كما يجب إبلاغ الجهة التي صدرت منها وثيقة تملك العقار بصورة من المحضر للتأشير على سجل الوثيقة بأن العقار محجوز لوفاء دين محكوم به .
225/1 المحكمة المختصة بإيقاع الحجز على العقار وإعداد محضره هي المحكمة التي يقع العقار في نطاق اختصاصها .

225/2 إبلاغ الجهة التي صدرت عنها وثيقة تملك العقار بصورة من محضر حجز العقار يكون بخطاب من رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ .

225/3 ثمن العقار الـتقديري هنا هو: قيمة العقار حال البيع في نظر أهل الخبرة .

225/4 يقدر الثمن التقديري للعقار أهل الخبرة ويختارهم القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .




المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائتين :تعلن إدارة المحكمة عن بيع العقار قبل اليوم المحدد لإجرائه بمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً ولا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً ، وذلك بلصق إعلانات على باب العقار وعلى اللوحة المعدة للإعلانات في المحكمة وبالنشر في جريدة أو أكثر واسعة الانتشار في منطقة العقار.
226/1 إعلان إدارة المحكمة هنا : يكون عن طريق قسم الحجز والتنفيذ بها .

226/2 المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ على العقار هي المحكمة التي يقع العقار في نطاقها اختصاصها .



المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائتين : يتولى المكلف بالتنفيذ في اليوم المعين للبيع إجراء مزايدة . وتبدأ المزايدة في جلسة البيع بالمناداة عليه ، ويرسى المزاد على من تقدم بأكبر عرض ، ويعد العرض الذي لا يزاد عليه خلال ربع ساعة منهياً للمزايدة . على أنه إذا لم يبلغ أكبر عرض الثمن التقديري يعاد تقديره ثم تعاد المزايدة عليه حتى يبلغ أكبر عرض الثمن التقديري.
227/1 المكلف بالتنفيذ هنا هو : رئيس اللجنة التي تباشر التنفيذ من قبل قسم الحجز و التنفيذ بالمحكمة أو من ينيبه من أعضاء اللجنة .

227/2 لا يعاد التقدير والمزايدة أكثر من ثلاث مرات ، وفي المرة الثالثة يباع بأكبر عرض في المزايدة ، ويعاد الإعلان للمرة الثانية والثالثة وفق المادة ( 225 ) على ألا تزيد مدة الإعلان عن خمسة عشر يوماً .



المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائتين :يجب على من يرسو عليه مزاد العقار المحجوز عليه أن يودع حال انقضاء جلسة البيع عشر الثمن الذي رسى به المزاد والمصروفات ، وأن يودع باقي الثمن خزانة المحكمة خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ البيع عليه أو يقدم به شيكاً مقبول الدفع من مصرف معتبر .
228/1 إذا رسا المزاد على أحد الحاضرين ، أعلن عن ذلك وسجل اسمه في المحضر ، وأخذ توقيعه ، وتوقيع شاهدين عليه .

228/2 نفقات الحراسة والخبراء والملصقات والنشر من المصروفات ، وتستوفى من ثمن المبيع ، ويسلمها المشتري عند رسو المزاد ، مع عشر الثمن .



المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائتين:إذا تخلف من رسى عليه المزاد عن الوفاء بالثمن في الموعد المحدد يعاد البيع على مسئوليته . وتحصل المزايدة الجديدة ويقع البيع طبقاً للأحكام السابقة ، ويلزم المشتري المتخلف بما ينقص من ثمن العقار ومصروفات المزايدة وما يزيد فهو له .
229/1 تشمل هذه المادة المشتري الذي لم يدفع عشر الثمن عند رسو المزاد عليه .

229/2 للمـشتري الحق في إيقاف المزايدة الجديدة بعد وفائه بالثمن المتبقي عليه .

[



الفصل الخامس 
توقيف المدين

المادة الثلاثون بعد المائتين :إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر ضده لغير عذر الإعسار ولم يمكن التنفيذ على أمواله جاز للمحكوم لـه طلب توقيف المحكوم عليه بموجب عريضة يرفعها إلى الحاكم الإداري المختص ، وعلى الحاكم أن يأمر بوقف الممتنع لمدة لا تزيد عن عشرة أيام ، وإذا أصر المحكوم عليه على الامتناع عن التنفيذ بعد تلك المدة فيحال إلى المحكمة التي يقيم المحكوم عليه في نطاق اختصاصها للنظر في استمرار توقيفه أو إطلاق سراحه على ضوء النصوص الشرعية .
230/1 يكون الأمر باستمرار توقيف المحكوم عليه الممتنع عن الوفاء لغير عذر الإعسار بخطاب من القاضي الذي يقيم المحكوم عليه في نطاق اختصاصه ، يذكر فيه استمرار توقيف المدين ما لم ينفذ الحكم أو يدعي الإعسار فيحال إلى المحكمة .



المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائتين : متى كان الامتناع عن تنفيذ الحكم بحجة الإعسار فيحال المحكوم عليه إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم للتحقق من إعساره أو عدمه.
231/1 النظر في الإعسار من اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية ، مهما كان مصدر ثبوت الحق .

231/2 المحكمة التي نظرت الدعوى بأصل الحق هي التي تنظر دعوى الإعسار ، ما لم يكن مدعي الإعسار سجيناً أو موقوفاً في بلد آخر . فينظر إعساره في محكمة البلد التي هو سجين أو موقوف فيها .

231/3 إذا صدر على المدين أكثر من حكم بعضها من المحكمة الجزئية وبعضها من المحكمة العامة فيكون نظر دعوى الإعسار في المحكمة العامة .

231/4 إذا كان مصدر صك الحكم بالدين على رأس العمل في المحكمة فتحال له دعوى الإعسار.

231/5 إذا لم يكن مصدر صك الحكم بالدين على رأس العمل في المحكمة فتحال دعوى الإعسار إلى خلفه ، وتحسب له إحالة .

231/6 إذا تعددت الأحكام من قضاة المحكمة الواحدة فتحال دعوى الإعسار إلى من أصدر الحكم الأول ، فإن لم يكن على رأس العمل فتحال للثاني وهكذا . 

231/7 المطالبون بغرامات أو ديون للدولة لا يحالون للنظر في إعسارهم إلا بعد الاستئذان من المقام السامي .

231/8 النظر في الإعسار يكون في مواجهة الغرماء أو بعضهم .

231/9 كل دعوى إعسار يترتب على إثباتها تضمين بيت المال فلا بد لسماعها من استئذان المقام السامي ، وحضور ممثل عن بيت المال .

231/10 إذا أثبت القـاضي إعسار المدين فلا يسلم له الصك ، ويرفق بالمعاملة .

231/11 للقاضي الأمر بسجن المدين عند الاقتضاء استظهاراً لحاله وبحثاً عن أمواله .

231/12 تقوم الجهات الإدارية المعنية بالتحري عن أموال المدين قبل النظر في دعوى الإعسار .






المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائتين :إذا أدى المحكوم عليه بالتوقيف ما حكم به أو أحضر كفيلاً غارماً أطلق سراحه ، وفي كل الأحوال فمتى ظهر لـه مال فإطلاق سراحه لا يمنع من تنفيذ الحكم بطريق الحجز على أمواله بالطرق الاعتيادية.
232/1 الكفيل الغارم يلزمه تسديد الدين المحكوم به حالاً ما لم يمهله الدائن .

232/2 دعوى إثبات ملاءة المدين ، المثبت إعساره من اختصاص القاضي مثبت الإعسار إن كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة ، ما لم يكن المثبت إعساره خارج ولاية القاضي فتسمع الدعوى في مقر إقامته .

232/3 يكتب لوزارة العدل للإفادة عن أموال مدعي الإعسار في الحالات الآتية :

أ ـ إذا كانت الديون حقوقاً للدولة .

ب ـ إذا أرشد الدائن إلى أموال مدينه وحدد مكان العقار وموقعه بالمدينة .

ج ـ إذا ظهر للمحكمة أو لجهة التنفيذ أن للمدين أموالاً عقارية وتم تحديد مكانها والمدين يحاول إخفاءها .

232/4 المقصود بالطرق الاعتيادية في حجز أموال المدين ما ذكر في المــواد ( 217 ـ 229 ) .


الباب الثالث عشر
القضاء المستعجل


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :تحكم المحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع بصفة مؤقتة في المسائل المستعجلة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت والمتعلقة بالمنازعة نفسها ، ولا يؤثر هذا الحكم على موضوع الدعوى سواء رفع طلب الحكم بالإجراء المؤقت مباشرة أو تبعاً للدعوى الأصلية .
233/1 رفع الدعوى المستعجلة إذا كان قبل إقامة الدعوى الأصلية يكون بصحيفة ، وفق المادة ( 39 ) .

233/2 يجوز رفع الطلب المستعجل مع الدعوى الأصلية بصحيفة واحدة . كما يجوز إبداؤه طلباً عارضاً من الخصوم أثناء نظر الدعوى ، أو يقدم مشافهة في الجلسة بحضور الخصم .

233/3 تضبط الدعاوى المستعجلة بعدد مستقل إذا رفعت قبل الدعوى الأصلية أما إذا رفعت معها أو أثناءها فتضبط معها .

233/4 الأحكام الصادرة في المسائل المستعجلة خاضعة لتعليمات التمييز ويجوز الاعتراض عليها وفق المادة ( 175 ) .

233/5 على القاضي في المسائل المستعجلة تضمين حكمه الأمر بالنفاذ المعجل بكفالة أو بدونها حسب تقديره ، ويلزم الجهات التنفيذية تنفيذ الحكم ولو بالقوة الجبرية وفق المادتين ( 198 ــ 199 ) .


المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :تشمل الدعاوى المستعجلة ما يلي :
أ ـ دعوى المعاينة لإثبات الحال.
ب ـ دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها .
ج ـ دعوى المنع من السفر .
د ـ دعوى وقف الأعمال الجديدة.
هـ ـ دعوى طلب الحراسة .
و ـ الدعوى المتعلقة بأجرة الأجير اليومية.
ز ـ الدعاوى الأخرى التي يعطيها النظام صفة الاستعجال .

234/1 دعوى المعاينة لإثبات الحالة هي : أن يتقدم صاحب مصلحة للمحكمة المختصة بدعوى مسـتعجلة لإثبات معـالم واقعة يحتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القــضاء مسـتقبلاً وتتم المعـاينة وإثبـات الحـالة وفق الــمـواد ( 112 ـ 116 ) .

234/2 يقصد بالدعوى المتعلقة بأجرة الأجير اليومية إذا كان المدعي يطالب بتسليمه أجرته اليومية ، ولا يدخل في هذا المطالبة بالأجرة عن عقار أو عمل أجر شهري ، وفق المادة ( 31 ) .

234/3 لا تقبل دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استرداها في المنقولات بعد مضي خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ علم المدعي بالاعتداء ، فإن مضت هذه المدة كان له أن يتقدم بدعوى غير مستعجلة في الموضوع .

234/4 دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها المتعلقة بالمنقول إذا رفعت بدعوى مستقلة قبل رفع الدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع تختص بنظرها المحكمة الجزئية وفق المادة ( 31 ) .

أما إذا رفعت هذه الدعوى مع الدعوى الأصلية ، أو بعد رفعها كطلب عارض فتنظرها المحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع وفق المادة ( 233 ) .



المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :يكون ميعاد الحضور في الدعاوى المستعجلة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة ، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة القصوى نقص هذا الميعاد بأمر من المحكمة.
235/1 مدة الأربع والعشرين ساعة هي المدة الأقل لطلب الخصم وتجوز الزيادة عليها عند الاقتضاء .

235/2 يكون التبليغ بالطرق المعتادة ، إلا في حال نقص الميعاد عن أربع وعشرين ساعة ، ففي هذه الحال يكون التبليغ لشخص المدعى عليه أو وكيله الشرعي في الدعوى نفسها .

235/3 يرجع في تقدير الضرورة القصوى المجيزة لنقص الميعاد إلى ناظر الدعوى.

235/4 لا يتم إعادة الإعلان مرة أخرى إذا تم صحيحاً بل تنظر المحكمة في الدعوى وتحكم فيها .

235/5 لا يلزم المدعى عليه في الدعاوى المستعجلة إيداع مذكرة بدفاعه وفق المادة ( 41 ) .






المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :لكل مدع بحق على آخر أثناء نظر الدعوى أو قبل تقديمها مباشرة أن يقدم إلى المحكمة المختصة بالموضوع دعوى مستعجلة لمنع خصمه من السفر ، وعلى القاضي أن يصدر أمراً بالمنع إذا قامت أسباب تدعو إلى الظن أن سفر المدعى عليه أمر متوقع وبأنه يعرض حق المدعي للــخطر أو يؤخر أداءه ويشترط تقديم المدعي تأميناً يحدده القاضي لتعويض المدعى عليه متى ظهر أن المدعي غير محق في دعواه ، ويحكم بالتعويض مع الحكم في الموضوع ويقدر بحسب ما لحق المدعى عليه من أضرار لتأخيره عن السفر.
236/1 إذا صدر أمر القاضي بمنع الخصم من السفرــ وإن لم يكن بحضوره ــ فتبلغ بذلك الجهة المختصة بخطاب لتنفيذه ، ولا يسمح لـه بالسفر إلا بإذن كتابي من القاضي ، وهذا الأمر حكم ، يخضع لتعليمات التمييز .

236/2 إذا صدر أمر من القاضي بمنع الخصم من السفر لزمه إحاطة الجهة المختصة بما انتهت إليه القضية .

236/3 إذا كان طلب المنع من السفر لأجل تنفيذ حكم مكتسب للقطعية فيكون من اختصاص الحاكم الإداري .

236/4 التعويض للممنوع من السفر يقدره القاضي بوساطة أهل الخبرة .

236/5 يقدم المدعي التعويض الذي حدده القاضي بشيك مصرفي محجوز القيمة باسم رئيس المحكمة ويودع في صندوق المحكمة .

236/6 إذا صدر أمر بالمنع من السفر والدعوى تتعلق بمبلغ معين فأودعه المدعى عليه لدى المحكمة ، أو أحضر كفيلاً غارماً مليئاً ووكل شخصاً بمباشرة الدعوى فيسمح القاضي له بالسفر .





المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :لكل صاحب حق ظاهر أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة المختصة بالموضوع بدعوى مستعجلة لمنع التعرض لحيازته أو لاستردادها ، وعلى القاضي أن يصدر أمراً بمنع التعرض أو باسترداد الحيازة إذا اقتنع بمبرراته ، ولا يؤثر هذا الأمر على أصل الحق ولا يكون دليلاً عليه ، ولمن ينازع في أصل الحق أن يتقدم للقضاء وفق أحكام هذا النظام .
237/1 يراجع في هذه المادة فقرات لوائح المادة ( 31 ) .



المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائتين :يجوز لمن يضار من أعمال تقام بغير حق أن يتقدم للمحكمة المختصة بالموضوع بدعوى مستعجلة لوقف الأعمال الجديدة ، وعلى القاضي أن يصدر أمراً بالمنع إذا اقتنع بمبرراته ولا يؤثر هذا الأمر بالمنع على أصل الحق ولا يكون دليلاً عليه ولمن ينازع فيه أن يتقدم للقضاء وفق أحكام هذا النظام .
238/1 المراد بالأعمال الجديدة : ما شرع المدعى عليه في القيام بها في ملكه ومن شأنها الإضرار بالمدعي .

238/2 يشترط لطلب وقف الأعمال الجديدة أمران :

أ?- أن تكون هذه الأعمال قد بدأت ولكنها لم تتم .

ب?- أن تكون هذه الأعمال التي بدأها المدعى عليه مضرة بالمدعي .



238/3 إذا تمت الأعمال الجديدة قبل وقفها وفيها ضرر على المدعي فلا تكون من القضاء المستعجل بل تكون من باب دعاوى إزالة الضرر وهي غير مستعجلة.

238/4 تُوقف الأعمال الجديدة (( الإحداث )) في المتنازع فيه من قبل القاضي عند الاقتضاء بدعوى مستعجلة بناء على طلب الخصم .

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين: ترفع دعوى طلب الحراسة للمحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع في المنقول أو العقار الذي يقوم في شأنه نزاع ويكون الحق فيه غير ثابت ، وللقاضي أن يأمر بالحراسة إذا كان صاحب المصلحة في المنقول أو العقار قد قدم من الأسباب المعقولة ما يخشى معه خطراً عاجلاً من بقاء المال تحت يد حائزة ، ويتكفل الحارس بحفظ المال وبإدارته ، ويرده مع غلته المقبوضة إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه.
239/1 الحراسة هي : وضع الأموال المتنازع عليها تحت يد أمين يعينه القاضي إن لم يتفق على تعيينه ذوو الشأن .

239/2 للقاضي أن يأمر بالحراسة إذا حصل نزاع في ثابت أو منقول أو فيهما سواء أكان هذا النزاع في الملكية أم على واضع اليد أم على الحيازة أم متعلقاً بإدارة المال واستغلاله ، كالنزاع الذي يحصل بين الورثة أو بعضهم في التركة ، أو بين الشركاء حول إدارة المال المشاع وكيفية استغلاله .

239/3 ترفع دعوى طلب الحراسة للمحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع بصحيفة تقيد وتحال لناظر القضية فإن لم تكن هناك قضية منظورة فتحال حسب الإحالات .

239/4 لأصحاب الشأن أن يطلبوا من المحكمة إقامة حارس وعلى المحكمة أن تستجيب لطلبهم وإن لم يكن هناك خطر عاجل .

239/5 للقاضي عند الاقتضاء ــ ولو لم يصدر حكم في الموضوع ــ أن يقيم حارساً بأمر يصدره ، ولو لم يطلب ذلك أحد من الخصوم ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز.

239/6 للقاضي الذي أقام الولي أو الناظر ، أو لخلفه الأمرُ بالحراسة إذا أساء الولي أو الناظر التصرف في مال القاصر أو الوقف ، حتى ينتهي موضوع النظر في الولاية والنظارة من قبله .

المادة الأربعون بعد المائتين:يكون تعيين الحارس باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً ، فإذا لم يتفقوا تولى القاضي تعيينه ، ويحدد الحكم الصادر بالحراسة ما على الحارس من التزام وماله من حقوق وسلطة . وإذا سكت الحكم عن ذلك فتطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام .
240/1 يقر القاضي تعيين الحارس الذي حصل الاتفاق عليه بين أصحاب الشأن.

240/2 إذا قضى الحكم بفرض الحراسة على المال المشاع لوجود خلاف على إدارته ولم يكن هناك خلاف على حصص الشركاء فللقاضي أن يصرح للحارس بتوزيع صافي الغلة على الشركاء كل حسب حصته .

240/3 للخصم أن يتقدم بطلب حراسة قضائية بعد رد طلبه الأول إذا بين أسباباً أخرى .

240/4 للقاضي أن يعهد بالحراسة إلى أكثر من حارس إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك .

240/5 للخصوم أو بعضهم التقدم بطلب استبدال الحارس إذا ظهر لهم ما يوجب ذلك وعلى القـاضي ــ الذي عينه ــ أو خلفه ، أن ينظر في هذا الطلب .

240/6 إذا توفي الحارس أو استقال وقبلت استقالته فإن الحراسة لا تنتهي ويعين حارس آخر حسب الإجراءات السابقة .

240/7 من الأحكام المشار إليها في هذه المادة ما جاء في المواد ( 241 ـ 245 ) .

240/8 إذا ترك الحارس الحراسة من تلقاء نفسه دون موافقة المحكمة ، فتعين المحكمة حارساً بدلاً عنه حسب إجراءات تعيين الحارس ، ويضمن الحارس التارك للحراسة ما يترتب على تركه للحراسة من أضرار على الأموال المحروسة .



المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائتين :يلتزم الحارس بالمحافظة على الأموال المعهود إليه حراستها ، وبإدارة ما يحتاج إلى إدارة من هذه الأموال ، ويبذل في ذلك عناية الرجل المعتاد ، ولا يجوز لـه بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر أن يحل محله في أداء مهمته كلها أو بعضها أحد ذوي الشأن دون رضى الآخرين .
241/1 تبدأ التزامات الحارس باستلام المال محل الحراسة ويجب عليه أن يحرر محضراً يجرد فيه الأموال الموضوعة تحت الحراسة وأوصافها وذلك بعد إخطار ذوي الشأن وحضورهم مع مندوب من المحكمة ويوقع الجميع على المحضر فإن امتنع أحد أثبت ذلك في المحضر .

241/2 لا يجوز للحارس أن يتنازل أو يوكل بالحراسة لشخص آخر بدون إذن من القاضي أو اتفاق أصحاب الشأن .



المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائتين : لا يجوز للحارس في غير أعمال الإدارة أن يتصرف إلا برضى ذوي الشأن جميعاً أو بترخيص من القاضي.
242/1 الأصل في أعمال الإدارة هو : الحفظ والصيانة ، وقبض الأجرة والمخاصمة في ذلك .



المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائتين : للحارس أن يتقاضى الأجر المحدد له في الحكم ما لم يكن قد تنازل عنه.
243/1 يكون تقدير أجرة الحارس باتفاق ذوي الشأن مع الحارس أو بتقدير القاضي عند الاختلاف .



243/2يتقاضى الحارس أجره المحدد لـه من الغلة التي في يده ، وإلا فمن ذوي الشأن ، وعند الاختلاف يفصل في ذلك ناظر القضية ، أو خلفه .



المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائتين :يلتزم الحارس باتخاذ دفاتر حساب منظمة ، وعلى القاضي إلزامه باتخاذ دفاتر عليها ختم المحكمة عند الاقتضاء ، ويلتزم بأن يقدم في الفترات التي يحددها القاضي أو في كل سنة على الأكثر لذوي الشأن حساباً بما تسلمه وبما أنفقه معززاً بما يثبت ذلك من مستندات ، وإذا كان الحارس معيناً من قبل المحكمة وجب عليه فوق ذلك أن يودع صورة من هذا الحساب بمكتب إدارتها .
244/1 إذا أنفق الحارس على الأموال المعهود إليه حراستها من ماله الخاص فله الرجوع على ذوي الشأن بدعوى يقيمها لدى المحكمة المختصة إن لم يصدقوه ويبذلوا له ما طلب .




المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائتين : تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً أو بحكم القاضي ، وعلى الحارس حينئذ أن يبادر إلى رد الشيء المعهود إليه حراسته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن أو من يعينه القاضي .
245/1 يجب على الحارس أن يرد الشيء المعهود إليه حراسته في المكان الذي استلمه فيه ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو حكم يقضي بخلاف ذلك .


الباب الرابع عشر
الفصل الأول 
تسجيل الأوقاف والانهاءات



المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائتين :لا يجوز للقاضي تسجيل إنشاء أي وقف إلا بعد ثبوت تملك واقفه إياه وبعد التأكد من خلو سجله مما يمنع من إجراء التسجيل.
246/1 يجوز توثيق الوقف في بلد الموقف ولو كان العقار في بلد آخر وذلك بعد التأكد من سريان مفعول الصك من واقع سجله . 

وتثبت الوقفية على صك العقار ويبعث بصفة رسمية إلى الجهة التي صدر منها للتهميش على سجله. 

246/2 توثيق وقفية الأراضي المخصصة مساجد في المخططات المعتمدة سواء أكانت المخططات منحاً أم مملوكة لأشخاص، من اختصاص كاتب العدل، أما الأراضي التي لم تخصص مساجد ويراد وقفها فتوثيقها من اختصاص المحاكم.

246/3 الأوقاف التي أنقرض مستحقوها وآلت إلى جهات خيرية تتولى نظارتها وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد.

246/4 إذا عزل القاضي ناظراً على وقف أو قبل عزله لنفسه تعين على القاضي إقامة ناظرٍ بدلا عنه.

246/5 المعارضة على النظارة قبل صدور صكها ينظرها من أحيل إليه طلب إقامة الناظر.

246/6 المعارضة على النظارة بعد صدور صكها تنظرها المحكمة مصدرة الصك ويكون نظرها من قبل مصدر الصك إذا كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها وإلا فخلفه .



المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائتين :على طالب تسجيل الوقف أن يقدم طلباً بذلك إلى المحكمة المختصة مشفوعاً بوثيقة رسمية تثبت تملكه لما يريد إيقافه .
247/1 طلب تسجيل الوقف يقدم باسم رئيس المحكمة في المحاكم الرئاسية وباسم قاضي المحكمة في المحاكم الأخرى .

248/2 يحال طلب تسجيل الوقف إلى القاضي مباشرة وهو الذي يتولى إجراءاته حتى إنهائه .

248/3 الوثيقة الرسمية هي : صك الملكية المستكمل للإجراءات الشرعية والنظامية .




المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائتين :الأوقاف التي ليس لها حجج مسجلة يجري إثبات وقفيتها وفق القواعد والإجراءات المقررة لإجراء الاستحكام .
248/1 إخراج حجة استحكام على الأرض التي أقيم عليها مسجد يكون بطلب من وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد .

248/2 إخراج صكوك استحكام المقابر يكون بطلب رسمي من البلدية.

248/3 صكوك الأوقاف الخيرية العامة تسلم إلى وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقـــاف والـدعوة والإرشاد، أو أحد فروعها . ويسلم للموقف صورة عنها. 



المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائتين :مع مراعاة قواعد تملك غير السعوديين للعقار لا يجوز تسجيل وقفية عقار في المملكة مملوك لأجنبي إلا بالشروط الآتية:
أ?- أن يكون الوقف طبقاً للمقتضيات الشرعية .
ب- أن يكون الوقف على جهة بر لا تنقطع.
ج- أن يكون الوقف على أفراد سعوديين أو على جهات خيرية سعودية .
د- أن يكون الناظر على الوقف سعودياً.
هـ- أن ينص في حجة الوقف أن يكون للمجلس الأعلى للأوقاف حق الإشراف على الوقف.
و- أن يكون الوقف خاضعاً لنظام الأوقاف في المملكة 



المادة الخمسون بعد المائتين :إذا اقتضى الأمر نقل وقف فليس لناظر الوقف سواء كان ناظراً خاصاً أو كان إدارة الأوقاف أن يجري معاملة النقل إلا بعد استئذان القاضي الشرعي في البلد التي فيها الوقف وإثبات المسوغات الشرعية التي تجيز نقله على أن يجعل ثمنه في مثله في الحال . وكل ذلك يتم بعد موافقة محكمة التمييز.
250/1 لا يجوز نقل الأوقاف خارج المملكة.

250/2 نقل الوقف من بلد إلى بلد آخر داخل المملكة يقتضي إذن قاضي بلد الوقف وتصديق محكمة التمييز عليه. وشراء بدله يكون لدى قاضي البلد المنقول إليه الوقف،بعد تحقق الغبطة والمصلحة من أهل الخبرة في الحالين .

250/3 الإذن في بيع عقار الوقف أو شرائه يكون لدى المحكمة التي في بلد العقار، بعد تحقق الغبطة والمصلحة من أهل الخبرة .

250/4 الذي يتولى الإفراغ في البيع والشراء في الوقف هو القاضي الذي صدرعنه الإذن أو خلفه، وذلك بعد تصديق الإذن بالبيع من محكمة التمييز.

250/5 العقار المشترك بين وقف وغيره يكون إفراغه لدى القاضي الذي أذن ببيع حصة الوقف أو خلفه .

250/6 الإذن باستبدال الأوقاف الخيرية وبيعها يكون بعد موافقة مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى على ذلك .

250/7 إفراغ ما انتزع للمصلحة العامة ، من عقار الأوقاف يكون من قبل كاتب العدل .

250/8 عقار الوقف الذي يراد نزع ملكيته لصالح الشركات الأهلية العامة لا يعتبر للمصلحة العامة ، فلا يباع إلا بعد صدور إذن من المحكمة المختصة بعد تحقق القاضي من الغبطة والمصلحة في البيع وموافقة محكمة التمييز على ذلك .

250/9 للناظر الاقتراض من صندوق التنمية العقارية ورهن ما أقيم على أرض الوقف من مبانٍ ونحوها ، وذلك بعد تحقق القاضي من الغبطة والمصلحة ، وإذنه بذلك ، وهو غير خاضع للتمييز.

250/10 يصدر القاضي خطاباً إلى كاتب العدل لتسجيل إقرار الناظر برهن المباني ونحوها ــ التي ستقام على أرض الوقف ــ لصندوق التنمية العقارية.

250/11 يسلم مال الوقف الذي لا يكفي لشراء بدلٍ للناظر للمضاربة به ، بعد إذن القاضي وتحققه من ثقة الناظر وحذقه وتصديق الإذن من محكمة التمييز ، على أنه متى اجتمع لدى الناظر من ذلك ما يكفي لشراء بدل بادر بالشراء عن طريق المحكمة . 



الـفـصــل الثــانــي 
الاسـتحكام

المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائتين : الاستحكام هو طلب صك بإثبات تملك عقار في غير مواجهة خصم ابتداءً ولا يمنع من سماع الدعوى بالحق متى وجدت .


251/1 حجة الاستحكام لا تمنع من سماع الدعوى ولو كانت الحجة مكتسبة القطعية.

251/2 المعارضة بعد خروج حجة الاستحكام واكتسابها القطعية تعتبر دعوى مستقلة تقام في بلد المدعى عليه .

251/3 إذا رفعت المعارضة بعد خروج حجة الاستحكام وكان المدعى عليه يسكن في بلد العقار ومصدر الحجة في المحكمة نفسها فتحال إليه ـ ولو انتقل إلى مكتب آخر في المحكمة الواحدة ـ وإن لم يكن في المحكمة فخلفه ؛ وتحسب له إحالة .

251/4 إذا ظهر للقاضي أثناء المرافعة ما يستوجب إعادة النظر في حجة الاستحكام الصادرة من غيره بالإلغاء أو التعديل أو التكميل فإن عليه النظر في ذلك وإنهاءه بالوجه الشرعي ورفع ما يجريه إلى محكمة التمييز ؛ وهي التي تتولى إلغاء الصكوك .

251/5 إذا كان طلب التعديل أو التكميل في أمر لا يؤثر على مساحة الحجة أو الأطوال أو المجاورين فلا يرفع إلى محكمة التمييز ما لم يكن هناك معارض.

251/6 إذا طلب تعديل المساحة بزيادة عما اشتمل عليه صك الاستحكام أو ما تفرع عنه من إفراغ فيطبق بشأنه إجراءات حجة الاستحكام .

251/7 صكوك الاستحكام التي لم تشتمل على أطوال ومساحة تستوفى بإجراءات جديدة وفق تعليمات حجج الاستحكام وتلحق تلك الإجراءات في الضبط وصكوك الاستحكام ، أما وثائق التملك وصكوك الخصومة فلا يلحق بها شيء من ذلك.





المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائتين :مع مراعاة قواعد تملك غير السعوديين للعقار لكل من يدعي تملك عقار سواء كان ذلك أرضاً أو بناءً ، حق طلب صك استحكام من المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها ذلك العقار . 
252/1 يحق لأحد الشركاء في عقار طلب حجة استحكام له ولشركائه ولو لم يكن معه وكالة من بقية الشركاء سواء أكان الاشتراك عن طريق الإرث أم غيره .

252/2 حجة الاستحكام لا تصدر إلاّ من المحكمة التي يقع العقار في نطاق اختصاصها المكاني.

252/3 إذا نقضت حجة الاستحكام وليس في المحكمة سوى القاضي مصدر الحجة ، فيندب وزير العدل أحد القضاة لإكمال لازمها.

252/4 تصدر حجة الاستحكام في العقار الموروث باسم الورثة إن أمكن، وإلا صدرت باسم مورثهم . أما العقار الذي انتقل إلى المنهي وشركائه من غير طريق الإرث فتصدر الحجة باسم كافة الشركاء مع إيضاح نصيب كل شريك.

252/5 إذا تغيرت الولاية المكانية على العقار ولزم إكمال صكوك صادرة من المحكمة صاحبة الولاية الأولى فيتم إجراء الآتي :

أ- تقوم المحكمة صاحبة الولاية الأخيرة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها العقار بإكمال ما يلزم إكماله شرعاً ونظاماً للصكوك التي تقدم لها مع مراعاة تطبيق التعليمات المتعلقة بحجج الاستحكام .

ب -يبعث القاضي ما أجراه على صك الاستحكام إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته للتهميش على سجله وضبطه بما ألحق به.

252/6 صكوك حجج الاستحكام الصادرة على عقار خارج ولاية المحكمة المكانية ترفع إلى وزارة العدل لإجراء اللازم نحوها . 

252/7 إذا كان البناء مملوكاً بموجب صك استحكام دون الأرض فإن هذا لا يكفي لإثبات تملك الأرض وعلى مدعي ملكية الأرض طلب إثبات تملكه لها ، وعلى المحكمة اتخاذ الإجراءات الخاصة بحجج الاستحكام.

252/8 البناء لا يحتاج إلى إثبات إذا كان تابعاً للأرض المملوكة بصك مستكمل للإجراءات ، ويكتفى بالإقرار به من البائع والمشتري عند البيع .

252/9 صكوك حجج الاستحكام التي فقد ضبطها وسجلها أو ليس لـها ضبط ولا سجل ترفع إلى محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما يلزم بشأنها .

252/10 صور صكوك حجج الاستحكام التي فقد ضبطها وسجلها أو ليس لها ضبـط ولا سـجل أصـلا تعــتبر لاغية ولا حـاجة لـعرضها على محـكمة التمييز.

252/11 صور صكوك حجج الاستحكام التي فقد ضبطها أو سجلها أو ليس لها ضبط أو سجل تعرض صورة الصك مع صورة ضبطه أو صورة سجله على محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما يلزم بشأنها .

252/12 إذا تعذر مقابلة الصك على سجله ـ وذلك لتلف السجل ـ فيرفع أصل الصك مع صورة ضبطه إلى محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما تراه بشأنه.

252/13 صكوك حجج الاستحكام التي لها ضبط ولا سجل لها ، أو لها سجل ولا ضبط لها ، يتم رفع صورة من الضبط أو السجل مع الصك إلى محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما تراه بشأنها .

252/14 إذا ورد للقاضي طلب إكمال أو تعديل حجة استحكام لها ضــــبـط و سجل ولم يعثر على المعاملة الأساس فعلى القاضي استيفاء ما يلزم بإجراءات جديدة حسب تعليمات حجج الاستحكام .



المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائتين : يطلب صك الاستحكام باستدعاء يبين فيه نوع العقار وموقعه ومساحته وحدوده ووثيقة التملك إن وجدت .
253/1 طلب صك الاستحكام يقدم باسم رئيس المحكمة في المحاكم الرئاسية وباسم قاضي المحكمة في المحاكم الأخرى.



253/2 إذا تقدم المنهي بطلب حجة استحكام على أكثر من عقار فيجرى ما يأتي:

أ- إذا كان الطلب مقدماً على عقارٍ أو عقارات منفصلة ولكل قطعة حدود وأطوال مستقلة فلكل عقار طلبٌ وحجةٌ مستقلة تستوفى فيها الإجراءات الشرعية والنظامية. 

ب- إذا كانت العقارات متلاصقة بحدود واحدة فتكون بطلب واحد وحجة واحدة. 

ج- إذا كان بيد شخص حجة استحكام على عقار له، وكان له عقار آخر ملاصق له ورغب إلحاقه في حجته السابقة ، فلا يمكّن من ذلك، وله طلب حجة استحكام مستقلة على ذلك الجزء.

253/3 يحال طلب حجة الاستحكام إلى القاضي مباشرة وهو الذي يتولى النظر في إجراءات الحجة حتى إنهائها . 

253/4 يبين في طلب حجة الاستحكام ما يأتي :

أ - اسم مالك العقار كاملاً ورقم سجله المدني وتاريخه .

ب -نوع العقار وموقعه وكيف آل إليه ووثيقة التملك إن وجدت. 

ج- الحدود والأطوال والمساحة بالمتر.

253/4 يرفق عند الاقتضاء بطلب حجة الاستحكام رفع مساحي شامل صادرٌ عن مكتب مساحي معتمد توضح فيه الحدود والأطوال والمساحة الإجمالية ويربط العقار بمعلم ثابت .



المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائتين :قبل البدء في تدوين الإنهاء والشروع في إجراءات الإثبات لذلك على المحكمة أن تكتب إلى كل من البلدية ، ووزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد ، ووزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني ، وبالنسبة لما هو خارج المدن والقرى يكتب إلى الحرس الوطني ، ووزارة الدفاع والطيران ، ووزارة المعارف ( إدارة الآثار ) ، ووزارة الزراعة والمياه ، ووزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية ، ووزارة المواصلات ، أو فروع تلك الوزارات والمصالح أو من يقوم مقامها في ذلك ، وغيرها من الجهات التي تصدر الأوامر بالكتابة إليها . وذلك للاستفسار عما إذا كان لديها معارضة في الإنهاء وعلى المحكمة كذلك أن تطلب النشر عن طلب الاستحكام في إحدى الصحف التي تصدر في منطقة العقار ، وفي حال عدم صدور صحف في المنطقة تطلب النشر في إحدى الصحف الأكثر انتشاراً فيها . بالإضافة إلى إلصاق صور من المنشور في لوحة الإعلان على باب المحكمة والأمارة أو المحافظة أو المركز.
254/1 يكتب لجميع الجهات التي صدرت الأوامر بالكتابة إليها كالكهرباء والهيئة الوطنية للحماية الفطرية وغيرهما من الجهات المختصة في كل مكان بحسبه زيادة على ما ذكر في المادة.

254/2 خارج المدن والقرى هو: ما كان خارج النطاق العمراني للمدينة أو القرية المحدد من قبل البلدية.

254/3 إذا كان العقار داخل النطاق العمراني القائم ــ لا المقترح ــ فلا يكتب لوزارة الزراعة والمياه، ولو كان العقار زراعياً.

254/4 إذا ذكرت إحدى الدوائر المعنية في إجابتها أن لدائرة أخرى غير مذكورة اختصاصاً في العقار موضع الإنهاء فيلزم الكتابة لتلك الجهة .

254/5 إذا أجابت إحدى الدوائر بالموافقة على جزء من المساحة وسكتت عن الباقي فتعد معترضة على ما سكتت عنه .

254/6 إذا أجابت إحدى الجهات المعنية بالمعارضة على الحجة فعلى القاضي أن يحدد موعداً لسماع المعارضة لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ، وتبلغ الجهة بخطاب رسمي على أن لا تــسمع المعارضة إلا بعد مضي المدة المقررة في المـــادة (256).

254/7 إذا تبلغت الجهة المعترضة بموعد الجلسة للنظر في الاعتراض ، ولم تبعث مندوباً عنها في الوقت المحدد فعلى المحكمة- بعد التحقق من التبليغ-إكمال ما يلزم نحو الحجة ، وفي حال إصدار الحجة ترفع إلى محكمة التمييز.

254/8 يلزم تدوين أرقام وتواريخ ومضامين إجابات الدوائر الحكومية، وكذا عدد الجريدة المعلن فيها واسمها وتاريخ الإعلان في ضبط الاستحكام وصكه .


المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائتين : يجب على المحكمة علاوة على ما ذكر في المادة السابقة إذا طلب منها عمل استحكام للأرض الفضاء أن تكتب بذلك إلى المقام السامي .
255/1 يرفع طلب الاستئذان إلى المقام السامي عن طريق وزارة العدل مع بيان وجهة نظر القاضي حيال طلب المنهي . 



المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائتين : إذا مضى ستون يوماً على آخر الإجراءين من إبلاغ الجهات الرسمية المختصة أو النشر حسبما نصت عليه المادتان السابقتان دون معارضة فيجب إكمال إجراء الاستحكام إذا لم يكن ثم مانع شرعي أو نظامي .
256/1 إذا لم تجب إحدى الجهات بالمعارضة أو عدمها في المدة المحددة في هذه المادة مع التحقق من تبلغها، فعلى القاضي إكمال إجراء الاستحكام ورفع ما يقرره إلى محكمة التمييز .

256/2 على القاضي عدم تدوين الإنهاء أو الشروع في إجراءات الإثبات على الأرض الفضاء، حتى ورود التوجيه من المقام السامي.

256/3 إذا تقدم أحد بالمعارضة من الجهات أو الأفراد أثناء نظر حجة الاستحكام وقبل اكتسابها القطعية فتسمع المعارضة في ضبط الإنهاء ضمن إجراءات الحجة .



المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائتين :يجب على المحكمة أن تتأكد من صحة مساحة العقار وأضلاعه وحدوده ، وأن يقف عليه القاضي أو من ينيبه مع مهندس إن لزم الأمر ، وبعد استكمال إجراءات الإثبات الشرعي تنظم حجة الاستحكام .
257/1 المتر وأجزاؤه هو: وحدة القياس الخاصة بأطوال الأملاك ومساحاتها الكلية .

257/2 إذا كانت أضلاع المنهى عنه متعرجة فيلزم تحديد الانكسارات والزوايا واتجاهاتها وأطوالها .

257/3 عند وقوف القاضي أو من ينيبه على العقار يعد محضراً يوقعه مع الحاضرين معه، يبين فيه حال العقار من حيث حدوده، وأطواله، ومساحته، وعرض الشوارع المحيطة به، ونوع الإحياء إن وجد، أو أثره، وعدم تداخله مع الأودية والمرافق العامة والغابات والسواحل، ويدون ذلك في حجة الاستحكام .

257/4 للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة بفروع وزارة الزراعة ووزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية في مسح المواقع السكنية أو الزراعية حسب الاختصاص.

257/5 علاوة على ما ذكر في الفقرة (8 ) من لائحة المادة (254 ) يجب أن يشتمل صك حجة الاستحكام على إنهاء المنهي وبيناته وعلى الأطوال والحدود والمساحة الكلية وعرض الشوارع المحيطة بالعقار.



المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائتين :إذا جرت الخصومة في إحدى المحاكم على عقار ليس لـه حجة مسجلة فعليها أن تجري معاملة الاستحكام أثناء نظرها القضية وفقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.
258/1 إذا كانت الخصومة على عقار خارج الولاية المكانية للمحكمة وليس عليه حجة استحكام، وحصل فيه نزاع، فتسمع الخصومة ويفصل فيها دون إجراءات الحجة، وينص في الصك على أن الحكم لا يكفي لإثبات التملك ولا يقوم مقام حجة الاستحكام ولا يستند عليه في أي إفراغ.

258/2 إذا استدعى الحال ضرورة الإسراع في فصل النزاع في عقار ليس عليه حجة استحكام فيفصل فيه دون اتخاذ إجراءات الاستحكام وينص في الصك، على أن الحكم لا يكفي لإثبات التملك، ولا يقوم مقام حجة الاستحكام ، ولا يستند عليه في أي إفراغ .

المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائتين : لا يجوز إخراج حجج استحكام لأراضي وأبنية منى وبقية المشاعر ، وإذا حصلت مرافعة في شيء من ذلك سواء في أصل العقار أو منفعته وأبرز أحد الطرفين مستنداً فعلى المحكمة رفع صورة ضبط المرافعة مع المستند المبرز إلى محكمة التمييز من غيرتنظيم صك بما تنتهي به المرافعة .
259/1 يقصد ببقية المشاعر في هذه المادة : مزدلفة وعرفات .

259/2 كل صك يعرض على المحاكم أو كتابات العدل يتضمن تملكاً في أحد المشاعر فلا بد من عرضه على محكمة التمييز .

259/3 ما كان حمى لشيء من المشاعر فلا تخرج عليه حجة استحكام .

259/4 إذا تقدم أحد إلى المحكمة أو كتابة العدل بطلب صورة صك عقار يقع في أحد المشاعر، فتستخرج صورة من سجله مصدقة وترفع إلى محكمة التمييز.

259/5 يرفع ما تنتهي به الخصومة في عقار داخل المشاعر إلى محكمة التمييز سواءً قنع الطرفان، أو لم يقنعا.

259/6 إذا طلبت جهة مختصة إثبات تملك بناء على أرض في أحد المشاعر لتعويض صاحبه عنه فتثبت المحكمة ذلك لمالك البناء في وثيقة تملك مؤقتة، وترسل الوثيقة للجهة المختصة، وعند استلام التعويض يهمش على الوثيقة، أو الصك وسجله إن وجد.


الفصل الثالث 
إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة



المادة الستون بعد المائتين :على طالب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة أن يقدم إنهاء بذلك إلى المحكمة المختصة ويكون إنهاؤه مشتملاً على اسم المتوفى ، وتاريخ الوفاة ووقتها ، ومحل إقامة المتوفى ، وشهود الوفـــــاة أو شهادة طبية بها في المناطق التي توجد فيها مراكز طبية ، وبالنسبة لحصر الورثة يشتمل على إثبات أسماء الورثة ، وأهليتهم ، ونوع قرابتهم من المورث ، والشهود على ذلك للوفيات التي حدثت بعد نفاذ هذا النظام.
260/1 طلب إثبات الوفاة، وحصر الورثة يقدم باسم رئيس المحكمة في المحاكم الرئاسية، وباسم قاضي المحكمة في المحاكم الأخرى.

260/ يحال طلب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الإرث إلى القاضي مباشرة وهو الذي يتولى إجراءاته حتى إنهائه.2

260/3 يذكر اسم المتوفى كاملاً بما يميزه عن غيره من واقع هويته الشخصية.

260/4 لا يقبل طلب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة إلا من أحد الورثة أو من يقوم مقامه شرعاً.

260/5 إذا استدعى نظر قضيةٍ ، إثبات وفاة ، أو حصر ورثة، فيكون النظر في ذلك من قبل ناظر القضية سواء أكان في ضبط الدعوى أم في إنهاء مستقل.



المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائتين :للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تطلب من مقدم الإنهاء نشر طلب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة في إحدى الصحف التي تصدر في منطقة المتوفى ، وفي حال عدم صدور صحف في المنطقة تطلب نشره في إحدى الصحف الأكثر انتشاراً فيها ، كما أن للمحكمة أن تطلب من الحاكم الإداري للمنطقة التي تقع في نطاق اختصاصها التحري عما تقدم به طالب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة ويجب أن تكون الإجابات موقعة ممن يقدمها ، ومصدقة من الجهة الإدارية التي قامت بالتحري.




المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائتين :إذا رأى القاضي أن نتائج التحري غير كافية فعليه أن يحقق في الموضوع بنفسه ، وبعد استكمال الإجراءات عليه إصدار صك بالوفاة إن ثبتت ويحصر فيه الوارثين مع بيان أسمائهم وصفاتهم ، وتاريخ ولادتهم طبقاً للأصول الشرعية .
262/1 يستند على الوثائق الرسمية في ذكر تاريخ مواليد القصار من الورثة.

262/2 إذا ورد الاعتراض على طلب إثبات الوفاة أو حصر الورثة قبل إثباته فينظر من قبل ناظر الإنهاء، ضمن إجراءاته .



المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائتين :يكون صك إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة على الوجه المذكور حجة ما لم يصدر حكم بما يخالفه .
263/1 إذا كان الاعتراض على حصر الإرث بعد صدور الصك فينظر من قبل مصدره - إن كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها - وإلا فخلفه ؛ وتحسب له إحالة .263/2 متى صدر حكم بإلغاء أو تعديل صك إثبات وفاة أو حصر ورثة وكان هذا الحكم من غير مصدر الإثبات فيكون هذا الحكم خاضعاً للتمييز، وإن كان من مصدره فيعرض الحكم على من صدر ضده لأخذ قناعته من عدمها .

263/3 متى احتاج صك حصر الورثة إلى تصحيح أو تكميل ، فيجريه مصدره إن كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة ، وإلا فخلفه ، وتحسب له إحالة .


البـــاب الــخامس عشر 
أحـــكام خـــتامــية



المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائتين :يصدر وزير العدل اللوائح التنفيذية لهذا النظام.

المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائتين :يلغي هذا النظام تنظيم الأعمال الإدارية في الدوائر الشرعية الصادر بالتصديق العالي رقم 109 وتاريخ24/1/1372هـ ،كما يلغي المـــــواد ( 52 ، 66 ، 82 ، 83 ، 85 ) و ( 84 فيما يخص القضايا الحقوقية ) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي الصادر بالتصديق العالي رقم 109 وتاريخ 24/1/1372هـ ، كما يلغي ما يتعارض معه من أحكام .

المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائتين :ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد سنة من تاريخ نشره .
منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولى بعد المائتين :إذا حصل إشكال في التنفيذ – فبعد اتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية إن اقتضاها الحال – يرفع الإشكال إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتبت فيه على وجه السرعة.
201/1 يرفع الإشكال في التنفيذ إلى حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه .

201/2 إذا كان الإشكال بسبب غموض أو لبس في الحكم فيفسر وفق المادتين ( 170 ـ 171 ) .

201/3 للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تأمر باتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية على المحكوم به بما تراه محققاً للمصلحة ، من ضمان أو حراسة أو نحوهما ، حتى يبت في الإشكال .



الفصل الثاني
حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير



المادة الثانية بعد المائتين :يجوز لكل دائن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ بدين مستقر في الذمة حال الأداء أن يطلب حجز ما يكون لمدينه لدى الغير من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط ، وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير.
202/1 قسم الحجز والتنفيذ يكون في المحاكم العامة تحت إشراف رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

202/2 لا يتم الحجز والتنفيذ إلا بناء على طلب الغرماء أو أحدهم .

202/3 الحجز على ما للمدين لدى الغير ، من اختصاص المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ وهو رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ إن كان المحجوز لديه في مشمول ولايته ، وإلا ففي محكمة بلد المحجوز لديه .

202/4 لكل دائن بيده حكم نهائي ، طلب الحجز على ما للمدين لدى الدولة ، أو الشركات أو المؤسسات ، أو البنوك ، ونحوها .

202/5 لا يتم الحجز والتنفيذ على المدين إلا بقدر ما عليه من ديون .

202/6 يتم الحجز والتنفيذ وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في مواد الباب الثاني عشر من هذا النظام ولوائحها .

202/7 يجعل في قسم الحجز والتنفيذ صندوق يسمى صندوق المحكمة تودع فيه المبالغ المتعلقة بالتنفيذ والحجز ونحوهما .

202/8 ما يتم بيعه من أموال المدين و أموال المحجوز لديه عند امتناعه عن الإيداع وما يستحصل من ديون المدين لدى الغير يودع في صندوق المحكمة .

202/9 توزع الأموال المـــودعة في الـصنــدوق والواردة في الفقرة الثامنة على الغرماء بقدر ديونهم بعد حسم مصروفات النشر وأجرة الخبراء والحراسة وما في حكمها .

202/10 الأموال المنقولة تباع في البلد الموجودة فيها حسب الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام ولوائحه ، ولا تنقل إلى بلد آخر إلا لمصلحة ظاهرة للغرماء و المدين .

202/11 التهميش على صكوك العقارات المباعة بالإفراغ بعد البيع واستلام الثمن من اختصاص رئيس المحكمة التي يقع العقار في ولايتها أو قاضيها إذا لم يكن لها رئيس ثم تبعث الصكوك للجهة التي أصدرتها لنقل التهميش على سجلها .

202/12التهميش على صكوك الغرماء وضبوطها بالاستلام من اختصاص حاكم القضية أو خلفه .

202/13 المبالغ والديون المتحصلة لصالح الغرماء من محاكم متعددة تودع في صندوق المحكمة بقسم الحجز والتنفيذ في محكمة البلد التي بها أكثر الغرماء فإن تساووا فلدى المحكمة التي حجزت أولاً .

202/14 الحجز والتنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه بحكم نهائي ، وحجز مالَه لدى الغير من ديون وأموال منقولة ، غير خاضع للتمييز .


المادة الثالثة بعد المائتين :يكون طلب الحجز بورقة تبلغ بوساطة المحكمة إلى المحجوز لديه تشتمل على صورة الحكم الذي يطلب الحجز بموجبه وبيان المبلغ المحجوز من أجله ونهي المحجوز لديه عن الوفاء بما في يده إلى المحجوز عليه.
203/1 إذا كان المحجوز لديه خارج المملكة ولم يكن له من يمثله داخل المملكة فيتم تبليغه وفق المادتين ( 20 ، 22 ) .

203/2 إذا أقام المحجوز عليه دعوى على المحجوز لديه بطلب تسليم ما في حيازته لـه ، فعليه الامتناع عن الوفاء حتى صدور حكم نهائي بهذه الدعوى .

203/3 إذا قام المحجوز لديه بالوفاء للمحجوز عليه بعد إعلانه بالحجز فإن للحاجز الحق بمطالبة المحجوز لديه بالوفاء لـه ، وللمحجوز لديه حق الرجوع على المحجوز عليه .

المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين :يجب على المحجوز لديه أن يقرر عما في ذمته لدى إدارة المحكمة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز ، وأن يذكر في التقرير مقدار الدين وسببه وأسباب انقضائه إن كان قد انقضى ، ويبين جميع الحجوز الموقعة تحت يده ، وإذا كان المحجوز أعياناً منقولة وجب عليه أن يرفق بالتقرير بياناً مفصلاً لها ، ويودع لدى المحكمة المستندات المؤيدة لتقريره أو صوراً منها . وعلى المحكمة تسليم الحاجز نسخة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه مصدقةً منها .
204/1 تبدأ مدة العشرة أيام المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة من اليوم التالي لتبليغ المحجوز لديه .

204/2 للمحجوز لديه أن يحسم مما في ذمته قدر ما أنفقه من المصاريف على الأموال المحجوزة لديه بعد تقديرها من القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ .

204/3 إذا كان المحجوز تحت يد إحدى الدوائر الحكومية أو الهيئات أو الشركات أو المؤسسات أو البنوك وجب عليها أن تعد محضراً بالمحجوز، وتبعثه إلى المحكمة .

204/4 يعفى المحجوز لديه من التقرير في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا أودع في صندوق المحكمة مبلغاً مساوياً للدين المحجوز من أجله . 

ب ـ إذا أودع في صندوق المحكمة مبلغاً يعادل قيمة ما يراد حجزه لديه بعد تقديره من القاضي المشرف على الحجز والتنفيذ .

ج ـ إذا قام المحجوز لديه بوفاء دين الحاجز بناء على طلب المحجوز عليه. 

د ـ إذا قام المحجوز لديه من تلقاء نفسه بإيداع ما بذمته إلى صندوق المحكمة .

204/5 يحفظ أصل تقرير المحجوز لديه ومرافقاته مع أوراق الدعوى .




المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين :يجب على المحجوز لديه بعد عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقريره وبعد حلول الدين أو استقراره بوقوع الشرط أن يدفع إلى صندوق المحكمة المبلغ الذي أقر به أو ما يفي منه بحق الحاجز.
205/1 الدفع يكون بشيك مصرفي محجوز القيمة باسم رئيس المحكمة .








المادة السادسة بعد المائتين :إذا امتنع المحجوز لديه عن التقرير عما في ذمته ، أو قرر غير الحقيقة ، أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها لتأييد التقرير ؛ جاز الحكم عليه للدائن الحاجز بالمبلغ المحجوز من أجله وذلك في حدود ما يثبت لديه من دين أو منقول للمدين.
206/1 إذا امتنع المحجوز لديه عن التقرير عما في ذمته أو قرر غير الحقيقة أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها فللدائن الحاجز إقامة الدعوى عليه ومطالبته بالمبلغ المحجوز من أجله .

206/2 إذا قرر المحجوز لديه غير الحقيقة أو امتنع عن التقرير عما في ذمته أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها لتأييد التقرير ولحق الحاجز من ذلك ضرر فله مطالبته بالتعويض عما لحقه .



المادة السابعة بعد المائتين :إذا قرر المحجوز لديه عما في ذمته تقريراً صحيحاً وامتنع عن الإيداع طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة السادسة بعد المائتين كان للحاجز أن يطلب التنفيذ على أموال المحجوز لديه بموجب الحكم القابل للتنفيذ مرفقاً به صورة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه ، وإذا كان الحجز على أعيان منقولة بيعت بالإجراءات المقررة لبيع المنقول المحجوز لدى المدين دون حاجة إلى حجز جديد.
207/1 الأحكام القابلة للتنفيذ هي الواردة في المادتين ( 197 ـ 198 ).

207/2 طلب التنفيذ على أموال المحجوز لديه يقدم إلى رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ إن كانت تحت ولايته وإلا قدم إلى محكمة البلد التي فيها الأموال .



الفصل الثالث 
الحجز التحفظي




المادة الثامنة بعد المائتين :للدائن أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على منقولات مدينه إذا لم يكن للمدين محل إقامة ثابت في المملكة أو خشي الدائن لأسباب مقبولة اختفاء أو تهريب أمواله.
208/1 لا يلزم لاتخاذ إجراءات الحجز التحفظي أن يكون بيد الحاجز حكم قضائي .

208/2 إذا كان المتنازع فيه عقاراً وقد أقيمت فيه الدعوى فللقاضي بناء على طلب الخصم أن يأمر بوقف نقل الملكية وما في حكمها حتى تنتهي الدعوى إذا ظهر له ما يبرر ذلك .


المادة التاسعة بعد المائتين :لمؤجر العقار أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات أو الثمار الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة ضماناً للأجور المستحقة.

المادة العاشرة بعد المائتين :لمن يدعي ملك المنقول أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي عند من يحوزه متى كان هنالك دلائل واضحة تؤيد ادعاءه.


المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائتين :للدائن بدين مستقر حال الأداء ولو لم يكن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على ما يكون لمدينه لدى الآخرين من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير ، وعلى المحجوز لديه خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز الإقرار بما في ذمته طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين ، وعليه الإيداع بصندوق المحكمة في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بحكم صحة الحجز طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين.
211/1 يتم إيداع المبالغ بشيك مصرفي محجوز القيمة باسم رئيس المحكمة .

211/2 الحجز التحفظي يشمل الديون والأعيان المنقولة التي للمدين عند الأفراد والشركات والمؤسسات الأهلية والحكومية والبنوك .

211/3 يتم تبليغ المحجوز لديه وفق تعليمات تبليغ الخصوم ، على أن يكون التبليغ لشخصه ، أو شخص من يمثله .



المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائتين :لا يوقع الحجز التحفظي في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد الأربع السابقة إلا بأمر من المحكمة التابع لها محل إقامة المحجوز عليه ، وللمحكمة قبل إصدار أمرها أن تجري التحقيق اللازم إذا لم تكفها المستندات المؤيدة لطلب الحجز.
212/1 إذا كان المحجوز عليه ليس لـه محل إقامة ثابت في المملكة فيقدم طلب الحجز إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعي .



المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائتين : إذا كانت الدعوى بالحق مرفوعة أمام المحكمة المختصة فتقدم دعوى الحجز إلى المحكمة نفسها لتتولى البت فيها .
213/1 تحال دعوى الحجز التحفظي إلى ناظر الدعوى الأصلية إن كانت قد رفعت قبل دعوى الحجز وكذا عكسها .






المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجب أن يُبلغ المحجوز عليه و المحجوز لديه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ صدوره وإلا عد الحجز ملغى . ويجب على الحاجز خلال العشرة الأيام المشار إليها أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا عد الحجز ملغى.
214/1 يبلغ المحجوز عليه والمحجوز لديه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز وفقاً لإجراءات التبليغ على أن يكون التبليغ لشخصهما أو شخص من يمثلهما .

214/2 إذا عد الحجز ملغى جاز طلب تجديده بإجراءات مستأنفة، ويكون لدى ناظر الحجز الأول .





المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجب على طالب الحجز أن يقدم إلى المحكمة إقراراً خطياً من كفيل غارم صادراً من كاتب العدل يضمن جميع حقوق المحجوز عليه وما يلحقه من ضرر إذا ظهر أن الحاجز غير محق في طلبه .
215/1 ينظر القاضي الذي أصدر أمر الحجز التحفظي دعوى الضرر المشار إليها في المادة .


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائتين :يتبع في الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات الإجراءات المتعلقة بالحجز التنفيذي على المنقولات التي لدى المدين ما عدا البيع.
216/1 إذا حكمت المحكمة بثبوت الحق لطالب الحجز، أصبح الحجز التحفظي حجزاً تنفيذياً يشمل البيع ، وتعين إعلان تنفيذه مع صك الحكم إلى المحكوم عليه .

216/2 إذا حكمت المحكمة بصرف النظر عن دعوى بأصل الحق بعد إيقاع الحجز التحفظي ، فيعد الحجز التحفظي ملغى ، وإن لم ينص عليه في الحكم .



الفصل الرابع
التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه



المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجري التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه إذا لم يقم بتسليم المبلغ المحكوم به وذلك بتوقيع الحجز على ما يكفي لتنفيذ الحكم من منقولاته وعقاراته ، وبيع هذه الأموال إن اقتضى الحال بالمزاد العلني بأمر المحكمة وفقاً لما نص عليه في هذا الفصل ، ويحدد القاضي قبل البيع ما تدعو الحاجة إلى تركه للمحجوز عليه من المنقول والعقار.
217/1 لجهة التنفيذ أن تطلب من الدائن عند طلبه التنفيذ إفادتها بما يعلمه من أموال ثابتة أو منقولة للمحكوم عليه للتنفيذ عليها .

217/2 لا يجوز إيقاع الحجز التنفيذي إلا بحكم نهائي مذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية المشار إليها في المادة ( 197 ) .

217/3 إذا اقتضى الحال بيع الأموال للتنفيذ عليها فيأمر بذلك المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ وهو رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

217/4 يترك للمحجوز عليه ما تدعو الحاجة إلى تركه لـه من منقول وعقار مثل مسكنه ومركبه المعتاد .

217/5 القاضي في هذه المادة هو: رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

217/6 إذا أودع المدين المبلغ المحكوم به لدى صندوق المحكمة ، أو سلمه لخصمه زال الحجز عن أملاكه .

217/7 يجوز الحجز على مال المدين من راتبٍ أو مخصصاتٍ بعد تقدير الكفاية له من نفقة ونحوها.

217/8 لا يجوز إيقاع الحجز على عقارات المدين ، إذا كانت تقع خارج المملكة وفق المادة ( 24 ) .



المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائتين : يجري التنفيذ بوساطة الجهات الإدارية المنوط بها التنفيذ.
218/1 الجهات الإدارية المنوط بها التنفيذ هم أمراء المناطق ومحافظو المحافظات ورؤساء المراكز .

218/2 حجز أموال المدين أو حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير من الديون والأعيان المنقولة عند الامتناع عن التسليم من اختصاص المحاكم العامة .

218/3 التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه ، وما للمدين لدى الغير- من ديون ومنقول – وعلى أموال المحجوز لديه عند الامتناع عن التسليم من اختصاص المحاكم العامة .





المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائتين :لا يجوز لمن يتولى التنفيذ كسر الأبواب أو فض الأقفال لتوقيع الحجز إلا بحضور مندوب من المحكمة وتوقيعه على المحضر.
219/1 لا يجوز نقل الأشياء المحجوزة من موضعها إلا بإذن من القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .

219/2 إذا تغيب مندوب المحكمة فيعد محضر بذلك دون كسر الأبواب أو فض الأقفال وتعاد الأوراق إلى المحكمة ، لإحاطتها وتكليف المندوب بالحضور في الموعد المحدد من قبل لجنة التنفيذ .



المادة العشرون بعد المائتين :الحجز على منقولات المحكوم عليه يكون بمحضر تبين فيه مفردات الأشياء المحجوزة مع ذكر أوصافها وبيان قيمتها التقريبية ، وإذا كانت الأموال المحجوزة تشتمل على حلي أو مجوهرات فلا بد أن يكون تقويمها وذكر أوصافها بوساطة خبير مختص.
220/1 يقوم بإعداد المحضر القائم بالحجز في قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .

220/2 يجب أن يشتمل محضر الحجز على ما يأتي :

أ ـ رقم صك الحكم ، وتاريخه .

ب ـ مكان إقامة المحجوز عليه ومحل عمله .

ج ـ مكان الحجز .

د ـ ذكر مفردات الأشياء المحجوزة وأوصافها وبيان قيمتها التقريبية .

هـ ـ تحديد يوم البيع وساعته والمكان الذي يجري فيه .

220/3 تسلم صورة من محضر الحجز للمحجوز عليه لشخصه أو وكيله في محل إقامته أو عمله بوساطة المحضر وفق إجراءات التبليغ .

220/4 يكون اختيار الخبير المختص عن طريق القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .

منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب العاشر 
الأحكام 
الفصل الأول 

إصدار الأحكام

المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائة : متى تمت المرافعة في الدعوى قضت المحكمة فيها فوراً أو أجلت إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة أخرى قريبة تحددها مع إفهام الخصوم بقفل باب المرافعة وميعاد النطق بالحكم.
158/1 إذا حدد القاضي موعداً للنطق بالحكم ثم ظهر له ما يقتضي تقديم الجلسة أو تأخيرها فله ذلك مع إعلان الخصوم به حسب إجراءات التبليغ ، وتدوين ذلك في الضبط .


المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائة :إذا تعدد القضاة فتكون المداولة في الأحكام سرية ، وباستثناء ما ورد في المادة الحادية والستين بعد المائة لا يجوز أن يشترك في المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة.
159/1 لا يكون الحكم معتبراً بانتهاء المداولة ما لم يتم ضبطه والنطق به .


المادة الستون بعد المائة : لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع توضيحات من أحد الخصوم إلا بحضور الخصم الآخر.

المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة :إذا نظر القضية عدد من القضاة فتصدر الأحكام بالإجماع أو بأغلبية الآراء ، وعلى الأقلية أن تسجل رأيها مسبقاً في ضبط القضية فإذا لم تتوافر الأغلبية أو تشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيين فيندب وزير العدل أحد القضاة لترجيح أحد الآراء حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم.
161/1 طلب الندب يرفع من رئيس المحكمة أومن يقوم مقامه إلى وزير العدل مباشرةً .

161/2 للقاضي المندوب الاطلاع على المعاملة وضبطها وله استجواب أي من الخصوم أو الشهود أو الخبراء عند الاقتضاء .

161/3 للقاضي المندوب فتح باب المرافعة قبل تقرير رأيه في ترجيح أحد الآراء.

161/4 إذا نظرت القضية من ثلاثة قضاة وتشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيــــــين ووافق القاضي المندوب أحد الآراء فقد حصلت الأغلبية في الحكم وإذا استقل المندوب برأي آخر فيندب غيره حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم.


المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائة : بعد قفل باب المرافعة والانتهاء إلى الحكم في القضية يجب تدوينه في ضبط المرافعة مسبوقاً بالأسباب التي بني عليها ثم يوقع عليه القاضي أو القضاة الذين اشتركوا في نظر القضية .





المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائة : ينطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية بتلاوة منطوقة أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه ، ويجب أن يكون القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة حاضرين تلاوة الحكم ، فإذا حصل لأحدهم مانع جاز تغيبه إذا كان قد وقع على الحكم المدون في الضبط.

المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائة : بعد الحكم تصدر المحكمة إعلاماً حاوياً لخلاصة الدعوى والجواب والدفوع الصحيحة وشهادة الشهود بلفظها وتزكيتها و تحليف الأيمان وأسماء القضاة الذين اشتركوا في الحكم واسم المحكمة التي نظرت الدعوى أمامها وأسباب الحكم ورقمه وتاريخه مع حذف الحشو والجمل المكررة التي لا تأثير لها في الحكم .
164/1 إذا اشتمل الحكم على مدة أو أجل فعلى القاضي النص عليها بداية ونهاية .

164/2 على القاضي أن يوقع بجانب خاتمه الخاص على الصـكوك التي تصـدر عنـه وما ألحقه بها من إجراء .

164/3 المقصود بالرقم في هذه المادة هو : رقم تسلسل الدعاوى في الضبط ويذكر في ظهر الصك مع ذكر الجلد والصفحة عند تنظيمه .

164/4 المقصود بالتاريخ في هذه المادة هو: تاريخ النطق بالحكم ويذكر بعد الحكم .

164/5 يذكر تاريخ تنظيم الصك في هامش ضبط القضية .

164/6 على القاضي بعد ختم الصك وتوقيعه إحالته للسجل عن طريق إدارة المحكمة لتسجيله وإذا عاد من السجل فيرصد رقمه وتاريخ تسجيله في السجل على هامش ضبطه .

164/7 رقم الصك وتاريخه هو : رقم الصك ، وتاريخ تسجيله في السجل ، ويوضعان على ظهر الصك ووجهه في الأعلى .


المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة :يجب على المحكمة بعد النطق بالحكم إفهام الخصوم بطرق الاعتراض المقررة لهم ومواعيدها . كما يجب عليها إفهام الأولياء و الأوصياء والنظار ومأموري بيوت المال وممثلي الأجهزة الحكومية في حال صدور الحكم في غير صالح من ينوبون عنه أو بأقل مما طلبوا ؛ بأن الحكم واجب التمييز وأن المحكمة سترفع القضية إلى محكمة التمييز.
165/1 يكون الإفهام المشار إليه في هذه المادة من قبل حاكم القضية شفاهة وكتابةً في ضبط القضية .


المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائة :إذا انتهت ولاية القاضي بالنسبة لقضية ما قبل النطق بالحكم فيها فلخلفه الاستمرار في نظرها من الحد الذي انتهت إليه إجراءاتها لدى سلفه بعد تلاوة ما تم ضبطه سابقاً على الخصوم ، وإذا كانت موقعة بتوقيع القاضي السابق على توقيعات المترافعين والشهود فيعتمدها.
166/1 إذا انتهت ولاية القاضي قبل الحكم في القضية المشتركة فإن خلفه يقوم مقامه في الاستمرار في نظر القضية مع المشاركين .

166/2 بعد تلاوة ما سبق ضبطه على المترافعين ومصادقتهم عليه ، يقوم القاضي الخلف في الجلسة نفسها بتدوين محضر بذلك في ضبط القضية .

166/3 إذا لم يوقع ما سبق ضبطه من المترافعين أو أحدهم أو القاضي ، ولم يصادق المترافعون عليه ، فتعاد المرافعة من جديد .

إذا نطق القاضي بالحكم ووقع ضبطه ، وتعذر توقيعه الصك فلا تخلو الحال من الآتي :

أ?- أن تكون القضية مشتركة فيشير القضاة المشاركون له عند اسمه في صك الحكم إلى تعذر توقيعه على الصك ، ويكمل لازمها .

ب-أن تكون من قاض فرد ، وما زال في السلك القضائي فترسل صورة الضبط إليه في عمله الجديد لينظم بها صكاً يوقعه ويختمه بخاتمه ثم يعيده إلى المحكمة لتسجيله وإكمال لازمه .

ج - إذا انتهت ولاية حاكم القضية قبل تنظيم الصك ، فترفع صورة الضبط وكامل أوراق المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما تراه .




المادة السابعة والستون بعد المائة :إعلام الحكم الذي يكون التنفيذ بموجبه يجب أن يختم بخاتم المحكمة بعد أن يذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية ، ولا يسلم إلا للخصم الذي له المصلحة في تنفيذه ، ومع ذلك يجوز إعطاء نسخ من الحكم مجردة من الصيغة التنفيذية لكل ذي مصلحة.
167/1 الصيغة التنفيذية هي : الصيغة المذكورة في المادة ( 196 ) .

167/2 يرجع في تقدير المصلحة المذكورة إلى حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه .



الفصل الثاني 
تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها

المادة الثامنة والستون بعد المائة :تتولى المحكمة بقرار تصدره بناءاً على طلب أحد الخصوم أو من تلقاء نفسها تصحيح ما قد يقع في صك الحكم من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية ، ويجري هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ويوقعه قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصدرته بعد تدوين القرار في ضبط القضية.
168/1 تصحيح الأخطاء البحتة التي تقع في صك الحكم كتابية ، أو حسابية يكون تابعاً لضبط القضية نفسها ، ويلحق بالصك دون إخراج قرار بذلك ، ما لم يحصل اعتراض على التصحيح ، فينظم قرار به .

168/2 يكون تصحيح الخطأ من مصدر الصك فإن لم يوجد فيقوم به خلفه .

168/3 إذا وقع الخطأ في قرار أو صك صادر من محكمة التمييز فيتم التصحيح من قبلها .

168/4 تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها يشمل صكوك الدعاوى و الإنهاءات .







المادة التاسعة والستون بعد المائة : إذا رفضت المحكمة التصحيح فيكون الاعتراض على ذلك مع الاعتراض على الحكم نفسه ، أما القرار الذي يصدر بالتصحيح فيجوز الاعتراض عليه على استقلال بطرق الاعتراض الجائزة.
169/1 إذا رفضت المحكمة تصحيح الأخطاء المادية البحتة لصك حكم مصدق فيكون الاعتراض عليه على استقلال بقرار تصدره المحكمة . 

169/2 إذا كان الحكم خاضعاً للتمييز وقبلت المحكمة التصحيح فيجوز أن يكون الاعتراض مع الحكم نفسه أو على استقلال .

169/3 إذا كان الحكم غير خاضع للتمييز لقناعة المحكوم عليه وصححت المحكمة الخطأ أو رفضت التصحيح فيتم رفع ذلك لمحكمة التمييز في حال الاعتراض من المدعي أو المدعى عليه ، أو منهما .

169/4 الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تميز أحكامها المشار إليها في المادة ( 179 ) إذا صححت المحكمة الخطأ أو رفضته فيكون قرارها غير خاضع للتمييز .


المادة السبعون بعد المائة : إذا وقع في منطوق الحكم غموض أو لبس جاز للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة التي أصدرته تفسيره ، ويقدم الطلب بالطرق المعتادة .
170/1 على طالب تفسير الحكم أن يقدم بذلك خطاباً للمحكمة مصدرة الحكم يحدد فيه وجه الغموض واللبس في الحكم .

170/2 يفسر الحكم حاكم القضية مادام على رأس العمل سواء أكان في المحكمة نفسها أم في غيرها .

170/3 إذا لم يكن حاكم القضية على رأس العمل وحصل في حكمه غموض أو لبس فيرفع لمحكمة التمييز لتقرير ما يلزم بشأنه .

170/4 لحاكم القضية أن يفسر ما وقع في حكمه من غموض أو لبس من تلقاء نفسه بحضور الخصوم دون تعديل له ، ويجري عليه تعليمات التمييز .

170/5 طلب تفسير الحكم غير مقيد بوقت .




المادة الحادية والسبعون بعد المائة : يدون الحكم الصادر بالتفسير على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ، ويوقعها قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصــدرت الحكم . ويعـد التـفــسير متمـماً للـحكم الأصلي ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الاعتراض.
171/1 يكون تفسير الحكم في ضبط القضية نفسها ويلحق ذلك على الصك دون إخراج قرار مستقل بذلك ما لم يحصل اعتراض على التفسير فينظم به قرار .

171/2 إذا كان الحكم بالتفسير خاضعاً للتمييز فيرفع القرار مع صورة ضبـطه والمعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز ، وعند اكتسابه القطعية يدون على نسخة الحكم الأصلية .

171/3 إذا كان الحكم خاضعاً للتمييز وصدر حكم بتفسيره فيكون الاعتراض عليه مع الاعتراض على الحكم نفسه .

171/4 الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تميز أحكامها المشار إليها في المادة ( 179 ) إذا صدر حكم بتفسيرها فيكون الحكم غير خاضع للتمييز .

171/5 يترتب على إلغاء الحكم إلغاء تفسيره .


المادة الثانية والسبعون بعد المائة : إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية المذكورة فلصاحب الشأن أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تكلف خصمه بالحضور أمامها حسب الإجراءات المعتادة لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه.
172/1 الطلبات الموضوعية هي : الطلبات التي تتعلق بموضوع النزاع أو بأصل الحق كطلب إثبات الملكية والاستحقاق في الريع ونحوها .

172/2 يشمل الطلب الموضوعي في هذه المادة ما كان من الطلبات مذكوراً في صحيفة الدعوى أو كان طلباً عارضاً .

172/3 يكون النظر في الطلب الموضوعي الذي أغفلته المحكمة بطلب مستقل حسب الإجراءات المعتادة .

172/4 الطلب الموضوعي الذي أغفلته المحكمة ينظر فيه حاكم القضية أو خلفه.



الباب الحادي عشر 
طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام 
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة الثالثة والسبعون بعد المائة : طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام هي التمييز والتماس إعادة النظر. 

المادة الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم إلا من المحكوم عليه ، ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم أو ممن قضي له بكل طلباته ما لم ينص النظام على غير ذلك .
174/1 قبول الحكم هو : الاقتناع به ويجب تدوينه عند حصوله في الضبط والصك وكذا الاعتراض على الحكم .

174/2 لمن قبل تدخله الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر ضد من تدخل معه ولو قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم .

174/3 إذا كان الحكم صادراً ضد عدة أشخاص كالشركاء والورثة فيحق لبعضهم الاعتراض ولو قنع الآخرون .

174/4 للمعترض أن يقدم أكثر من مذكرة اعتراض على الحكم نفسه متى قدمت خلال ميعاد الاعتراض .

174/5 للمحكوم عليه الرجوع عن قناعته بالحكم خلال الجلسة قبل التوقيع على الضبط .

174/6 يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم ممن صدر الحكم ضده ولو لم يكن حاضراً أو موكلاً كقضايا الورثة حسب إجراءات الاعتراض .

174/7 إذا حكم للقاصر وناظر الوقف ومن في حكمهم بكل طلباتهم فليس للنائب عنهم الاعتراض على الحكم .



المادة الخامسة والسبعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز الاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة كلها أو بعضها إلا مع الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر في الموضوع ، ويجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر بوقف الدعوى وعلى الأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة قبل الحكم في الموضوع.
175/1 الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة مثل رفض الإدخال والتدخل والطلبات العارضة .

175/2 الأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى هي ما أشير إليه في المادة ( 234 ) .

175/3 لا يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر برفض وقف الدعوى إلا مع الاعتراض على الحكم في الدعوى .

175/4 تطبق إجراءات الاعتراض على الأحكام الصادرة في أصل الدعوى ، على الأحكام الصادرة بوقف الدعوى والأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة .



المادة السادسة والسبعون بعد المائة :يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ تسليم إعلام الحكم للمحكوم عليه وأخذ توقيعه في دفتر الضبط ، أو من التاريخ المحدد لتسلمه إذا لم يحضر . ويبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله .
176/1 يحدد حاكم القضية للمحكوم عليه في جلسة النطق بالحكم ميعاداً لاستلام نسخة صك الحكم ، وإبداء المعارضة عليه ويفهم بمضمون هذه المادة والمادة ( 178 ) ويدون ذلك في الضبط والصك .

176/2 في حال عدم ورود صك الحكم من إدارة السجلات في الوقت المحدد فيمدد الميعاد المدة الكــافية حسب نظر القاضي ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .

176/3 على الجهة المسؤولة عن السجين إحضاره لتسلم نسخة إعلام الحكم خلال المدة المحددة لتسلمها ، وكذلك إحضاره لتقديم اعتراضه في المدة المحددة لتقديم الاعتراض .

176/4 إذا كان الحكم غيابياً فيكون تبليغ المحكوم عليه أو وكيله نسخة الحكم في محل إقامته أو عمله ، وفق إجراءات التبليغ ، ويبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ التبليغ ، وإذا لم يقدم اعتراضه خلال المدة المقررة نظاماً فيكتسب الحكم القطعية وفق المادة (178) .

176/5 إذا تعذر تسليم نسخة صك الحكم الغيابي إلى المحكوم عليه أو وكيله رفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز بدون لائحة اعتراضية ، ولا يمنع ذلك من التماس إعادة النظر وفق أحكامه المقررة في هذا النظام .





المادة السابعة والسبعون بعد المائة :يقف ميعاد الاعتراض بموت المعترض ، أو بفقد أهليته للتقاضي ، أو بزوال صفة من كانت تباشر الخصومة عنه . ويستمر الوقف حتى إبلاغ الحكم إلى الورثة أو من يمثلهم أو يزول العارض.
177/1 يلحق بالحالات الثلاث المقررة في هذه المادة ، كل ما اشترك معها في المعنى ، كالوكيل ، والولي ، والوصي على القاصر ، والناظر على الوقف، ومن منعه عارض ظاهر خارج عن إرادته ، كالإصابة المقعدة .

177/2 إذا كان العارض يطول عادة فلحاكم القضية إقامة نائب عن المعترض في تقديم الاعتراض فقط ويدون ذلك في ضبط القضية نفسها .

177/3 يكون تبليغ ورثة المعترض أو من يمثلهم حسب إجراءات التبليغ المذكورة في هذا النظام .

إذا تبلغ الورثة أو من يمثلهم بالحكم أو زال العارض فيستأنف سير مدة الاعتراض ويحسب منها ما مضى قبل الوقف .



الفصل الثاني
التمييز


المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة : مدة الاعتراض بطلب التمييز ثلاثون يوماً ،فإذا لم يقدم الخصم اعتراضاً خلال هذه المدة سقط حقه في طلب التمييز وعلى المحكمة اتخاذ محضر بذلك في ضبط القضية ، والتهميش على الصك وسجله بأن الحكم قد اكتسبت القطعية .
178/1 إذا وافق اليوم الأخير من مدة الاعتراض عطلة رسمية فيمتد الميعاد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها ، والعـطلة الرسمية خلال مدة الاعتراض تحسب منها .

178/2 إذا قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم بعد رفعه لمحكمة التمييز وقبل إعادته إلى القاضي ، فتدون قناعته في الضبط وتبلغ محكمة التمييز بذلك .

178/3 إذا قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم أو اصطلح مع خصمه بعد إبداء محكمة التمييز ملحوظاتها على الحكم فيدون ذلك حاكم القضية في الضبط والصك وتنتهي بذلك القضية ولا تعاد إلى محكمة التمييز .

178/4 إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه أو المحكوم له ببعض طلباته من التوقيع في الضبط على القـناعة أو عدمها فيـعامل وفق الفقرة الرابـعة من لائـحة الـمــادة ( 68 ) .

المادة التاسعة والسبعون بعد المائة: جميع الأحكام تكون قابلة للتمييز باستثناء الأحكام في الدعاوى اليسيرة التي يحددها مجلس القضاء الأعلى بقرار يصدر من هيئته العامة بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل . على أنه إذا كان المحكوم عليه ناظر وقف ، أو وصياً ، أو ولياً ، أو مأمور بيت مال ، أو ممثل جهة حكومية ونحوه ، أو كان المحكوم عليه غائباً فعلى المحكمة أن ترفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز لتدقيقه مهما كان موضوع الحكم ، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي :
أ?- القرار الصادر على بيت المال من القاضي المختص منفذاً لحكم نهائي سابق.

ب?- الحكم الصادر بمبلغ أودعه أحد الأشخاص لصالح شخص آخر ، أو ورثته ما لم يكن للمودع ، أو من يمثله معارضة في ذلك .

179/1 الغائب المحكوم عليه هنا هو : الذي سمعت عليه الدعوى وحكم فيها لعدم معرفة محل إقامته العام أو المختار داخل المملكة أو خارجها .







المادة الثمانون بعد المائة : تقدم المذكرة الاعتراضية إلى إدارة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم مشتملة على بيان الحكم المعترض عليه وتاريخه والأسباب التي بنى عليها الاعتراض وطلبات المعترض والأسباب التي تؤيد الاعتراض.

180/1 تقدم المذكرة الاعتراضية موقعة من المعترض أو من يمثله شرعاً .

180/2 عند تقديم المذكرة الاعتراضية إلى إدارة المحكمة ، يدون عليها تاريخ تقديمها 



المادة الحادية والثمانون بعد المائة : بعد اطلاع القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم المعترض عليه على مذكرة الاعتراض يجوز له أن يعيد النظر في الحكم من ناحية الوجوه التي بني عليها الاعتراض من غير مرافعة . وعليه أن يؤكد حكمه أو يعدله حسبما يــــظهر لــه ، فإذا أكد حكمه فيرفــعه مع صورة ضبط القضية وكامل الأوراق إلى محكمة التمييز ، أما إذا عدله فيبلغ الحـــكم المعدل للخصوم ، وتسري عليه في هذه الحالة الإجراءات المعتادة .
181/1إذا اطلع القاضي على المذكرة الاعتراضية ولم يجد فيها ما يؤثر على حكمه فينوه عن ذلك عليها ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .
181/2 إذا اطلع حاكم القضية على مذكرة الاعتراض وظهر له ما يوجب تعديل حكمه فيحدد جلسة ويبلغ الخصوم بذلك حسب إجراءات التبليغ، ويُجْرِي ما يلزم بحضور الخصوم ، وتسري على ما أجراه تعليمات التمييز ويلحق ذلك في الضبط والصك .


المادة الثانية والثمانون بعد المائة : إذا طلب الخصم الاطلاع على مذكرة اعـتراض خصمه فتمكنه محكمة التمييز متى رأت ذلك ، وتضرب له أجلاً للرد عليه .
182/1 يكون طلب الخصم الاطلاع على مذكرة الاعتراض كتابة باسم رئيس محكمة التمييز ويحال للدائرة التي أحيلت إليها المعاملة .

182/2 يسلم الخصم صورة من المذكرة الاعتراضية متى رأت ذلك الدائرة المختصة بمحكمة التمييز ، وتحدد له أجلاً مناسباً للرد عليها ، بحيث لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً 182/3 إذا انتهت المدة المحددة ولم يقم الخصم بالرد ، فتجري الدائرة المختصة بمحكمة التمييز ما يلزم حيال تدقيق الحكم ، ويسقط حقه في تقديم الرد 



المادة الثالثة والثمانون بعد المائة :تفصل محكمة التمييز في طلب الاعتراض استناداً إلى ما يوجد في الملف من الأوراق ولا يحضر الخصوم أمامها ما لم تقرر ذلك ، أو ينص عليه النظام .
183/1 ما نص عليه النظام هو : ما ورد في المادة ( 188 ) .



المادة الرابعة والثمانون بعد المائة :مع مراعاة حكم المادة الثمانين بعد المائة ، لمحكمة التمييز أن تأذن للخصوم بتقديم بيانات جديدة لتأييد أسباب اعتراضهم المقدم في المذكرة ، ولها أن تتخذ أي إجراء يعينها على الفصل في الموضوع .


المادة الخامسة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا وجدت محكمة التمييز أن منطوق الحكم موافق من حيث نتيجته لأصوله الشــرعية صدقته مع توجيه نظر القاضي إلى ما قد يكون لها من ملحوظات .


185/1 الملحوظات هنا هي : التي لا تؤثر على الحكم ولا تمنع من تصديقه .



المادة السادسة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا اعترض على الحكم لمخالفته الاختصاص وجب على محكمة التمييز أن تقتصر على بحث الاختصاص .


المادة السابعة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا ظهر لمحكمة التمييز ملحوظات على الحكم فعليها أن تعد قراراً بذلك وترسله إلى القاضي فإذا لم يقتنع بملحوظات محكمة التمييز فعليه إجابتها بوجهة نظره بعد أن يدون ذلك في دفتر الضبط أما إذا اقتنع بها فيعرضها على الخصوم ويسمع أقوالهم ويثبت ذلك في دفتر الضبط ثم يحكم فيها ويكون حكمه هذا خاضعاً للتمييز إذا تضمن تعديلاً للحكم السابق .


187/1 يدون القاضي في الضبط قرار محكمة التمييز وما يجيب به عليه ويلحق خلاصة وافية من ذلك في صك الحكم 



المادة الثامنة والثمانون بعد المائة : على محكمة التمييز في حال اقتناعها بإجابة القاضي عن ملحوظاتها أن تصدق الحكم ، وفي حال عدم اقتناعها وتمسك القاضي برأيه فلها أن تنقض الحكم كله أو بعضه بحسب الحال مع ذكر المستند وإحالة القضية إلى قاض آخر.
ومع ذلك إذا كان الموضوع بحالته صالحاً للحكم واستدعت ظروف القضية سرعة الإجراء جاز لها أن تحكم فيه .فإذا كان النقض للمرة الثانية وجب عليها أن تحكم في الموضوع ، وفي كل حال تحكم فيها يجب أن يتم حكمها بحضور الخصوم وسماع أقوالهم ، ويكون حكمها قطعياً بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية .

188/1 تصديق الحكم أو نقضه من قبل محكمة التمييز يكون بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية .

188/2 إذا أيد الحكم أحد أعضاء الدائرة بمحكمة التمييز ، وخالفه اثنان لكل واحد منهما وجهةُ نظر لا يمكن الجمع بينهما فعلى رئيس محكمة التمييز ندب قاض آخر للاشتراك مع الدائرة فإن أيد الحكم صارا أكثرية وَصَدَّقَا الحكم ، وإن أيد أحد الرأيين المخالفين فقد صارا أكثرية فتتم الملاحظة أو النقض .

188/3قرار تصديق الحكم أو نقضه المظهر به الصك أو القرار ، ينقل على الضبط والسجل .

188/4إذا نقض الحكم وأحيلت القضية إلى قاضٍ آخر فإنه ينظرها من جديد .

188/5 مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة ( 3 ) من لائحة المادة ( 252 ) إذا نقض الحكم في قضية ولم يكن في المحكمة سوى القاضي المنقوض حكمه ، فيحيلها إلى أقرب محكمة في المنطقة .

188/6 إذا نظرت محكمة التمييز القضية بعد نقضها للحكم فتتبع الإجراءات المقررة في هذا النظام ويكون حكمها قطعياً بالإجماع أو الأكثرية فإن تشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيين فيندب رئيس محكمة التمييز أحد الأعضاء حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم .

188/7 إذا نقضت دائرة في محكمة التمييز حكماً ثم حكم فيه من جديد لدى قاضٍ آخر واعترض عليه فيحال للدائرة التي نقضت الحكم الأول لتدقيقه سواء أكان أعضاؤها ممن نقضوا الحكم أم غيرُهم .


المادة التاسعة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا تعذر إرسال الملحوظات إلى القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم لموت أو غيره فعلى محكمة التمييز إرسال ملحوظاتها إلى القاضي الخلف أو نقض الحكم مع ذكر الدليل.
189/1 على القاضي الخلف أن يعيد جميع المعاملات التي عليها ملحوظات على سلفه إلى محكمة التمييز للتوجيه بما يلزم بشأنها .


المادة التسعون بعد المائة :يترتب على نقض الحكم إلغاء جميع القرارات والإجراءات اللاحقة للحكم المنقوض متى كان ذلك الحكم أساساً لها.

المادة الحادية والتسعون بعد المائة :إذا كان الحكم لم ينقض إلا في جزء منه بقي نافذاً في أجزائه الأخرى ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة .

الفصل الثالث 
التماس إعادة النظر

المادة الثانية والتسعون بعد المائة: يجوز لأي من الخصوم أن يلتمس إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية في الأحـوال الآتية:
أ- إذا كان الحكم قد بني على أوراق ظهر بعد الحكم تزويرها ، أو بني على شهادة قضي من الجهة المختصة بعد الحكم بأنها مزورة.
ب- إذا حصل الملتمس بعد الحكم على أوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان قد تعذر عليه إبرازها قبل الحكم.
ج ـإذا وقع من الخصم غش من شأنه التأثير في الحكم.

د-إذا قضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو قضى بأكثر مما طلبوه.
هـ -? إذا كان منطوق الحكم يناقض بعضه بعضاً.
و?-إذا كان الحكم غيابيا.
ز?-إذا صدر الحكم على من لم يكن ممثلاً تمثيلاً صحيحاً في الدعوى.
192/1 الأحكام النهائيّة هي : 

أ?- الأحكام في الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تخضع للتمييز .

ب- الأحكام التي قنع بها المحكوم عليه .

ج- الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها .

د- الأحكام المصدقة من محكمة التمييز . 

هـ- الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة التمييز .

192/2 للمحكمة أن تحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه إذا ظهر لها ما يبرر ذلك كحق عام أو حق قاصر أو وقف أو نحوها على أن تذكر المحكمة ذلك في أسباب حكمها .



192/3 لا يقبل التماس الخصم بإعادة النظر لعدم التمثيل الصحيح في الدعوى إذا كان زوال الصفة عمن يمثله تم بعد قفل باب المرافعة لأن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم وفق المادة ( 84 ) .

192/4 لا يترتب على رفع الالتماس وقف تنفيذ الحكم إلا إذا رأت ذلك محكمة التمييز .


المادة الثالثة والتسعون بعد المائة: مدة التماس إعادة النظر ثلاثون يوماً يبدأ من اليوم الذي يثبت فيه علم الملتمس تزوير الأوراق أو بالقضاء بأن الشهادة مزورة أو ظهرت فيه الأوراق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة الثانية والتسعين بعد المائة أو ظهر فيه الغش ، ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( د ، هـ ، و ، ز ) من المادة السابقة من وقت إبلاغ الحكم .
193/1تكفي إفادة الملتمس بتاريخ علمه بالتزوير والغش وبوقت ظهور الأوراق المنصوص عليها في المادة ؛ ما لم يثبت ما يخالف ذلك .



المادة الرابعة والتسعون بعد المائة :يرفع الالتماس بإعادة النظر بإيداع صحيفة الالتماس لمحكمة التمييز ، ويجب أن تشتمل الصـحيفة على بيان الحكم الملـتمس إعادة النظر فيه وأسباب الالتماس . 

وعلى محكمة التمييز – متى اقتنعت – أن تعد قراراً بذلك وتبعثه للمحكمة المختصة للنظر في ذلك.

194/1 بيان الحكم الملتمس إعادة النظر فيه يكون بذكر موضوعه نصاً أو مضموناً ورقم الصك وتاريخ تسجيله وصورة عنه .

194/2 يحال طلب الالتماس إلى من دقق الحكم في محكمة التمييز إن كانوا على رأس العمل في المحكمة وإلا أحيل إلى خلفهم في الدائرة نفسها .

194/3 إذا قبلت محكمة التمييز التماس إعادة النظر فيتولى إكمال لازمه من تحدده محكمة التمييز من حاكم القضية أو خلفه .

194/4 لمحكمة التمييز احضار خصم الملتمس وعرض صحيفة الالتماس عليه إذا رأت ذلك ، وتحدد له أجلاً للرد عليها إذا رغب ذلك ولا يزيد الأجل على خمسة عشر يوماً . 

المادة الخامسة والتسعون بعد المائة :القرار الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس والحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لا يجوز الاعتراض على أيهما بالتماس إعادة النظر.
195/1 إذا حكمت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم السابق في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبول الالتماس من محكمة التمييز فلا يجوز الاعتراض عليه بالتماس إعادة النظر مرة أخرى.



195/2 لأي من الخصوم التماس إعادة النظر مرة أخرى لسبب آخر لم ينظر فيه سابقاً من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 192 ) .



195/3 يزود حاكم القضية بنسخة عن قرار رفض الالتماس الصادر عن محكمة التمييز لتدوينه في الضبط .

195/4 الحكم الذي يصدر من القاضي في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبول الالتماس من محكمة التمييز تطبق عليه تعليمات التمييز .



الباب الثاني عشر 
الحجز والتنفيذ 
الفصل الأول 
أحكام عامة


المادة السادسة والتسعون بعد المائة :يتم التنفيذ بموجب نسخة الحكم الموضوع عليها صيغة التنفيذ وصيغة التنفيذ هي : ( يطلب من كافة الدوائر والجهات الحكومية المختصة العمل على تنفيذ هذا الحكم بجميع الوسائل النظامية المتبعة ولو أدى إلى استعمال القوة الجبرية عن طريق الشرطة ).
196/1 توضع الصيغة التنفيذية على إعلام الحكم وفق المادة ( 167 ) .

196/2 توضع الصيغة التنفيذية المذكورة من قبل القاضي مصدر الحكم أو خلفه موقعة منه وعليها خاتمه وخاتم المحكمة ، سواء أكان التنفيذ داخل المملكة أم خارجها.

196/3 لا تشمل هذه المادة الحكم على الزوجة بالعودة إلى بيت الزوجية حيث تفهم عند الحكم بسقوط حقوقها الزوجية إن هي رفضت العودة ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط والصك .

196/4 تراعى أحكام اتفاقية الرياض العربية للتعاون القضائي إذا كان الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه خارج المملكة . 



المادة السابعة والتسعون بعد المائة :الأحكام القطعية التي تذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية هي:
أ?-الأحكام المستثناة بموجب قرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى حسب ما نص عليه في 
المادة التاسعة والسبعين بعد المائة.
ب?-الأحكام التي صدرت أو صدقت من محكمة التمييز.
ج-الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها

197/1 الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها هي: المذكورة في المادتين ( 176 ، 178 ) .

197/2 الأحكام التي قضي فيها بكل الطلبات وقنع بها المحكوم عليه وكذا الأحكام التي قنـع بها الطرفان ، تعـد قطعية ، وتذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية .


المادة الثامنة والتسعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز تنفيذ الأحكام جبراً قبل اكتساب الحكم للقطعية ، إلا إذا كان التنفيذ المعجل مأموراً به في الحكم.
198/1 للمحكوم عليه الاعتراض على الحكم ولو كان التنفيذ معجلاً ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز وفق المادة ( 175 ) .

198/2 يجب أن يكون الحكم بتعجيل التنفيذ مسبباً .


المادة التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة :يجب شمول الحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل بكفالة أو بدونها حسب تقدير القاضي ، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:
أ?- الأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة.
ب?- إذا كان الحكم صادراً بتقرير نفقة ، أو أجرة رضاع ، أو سكن، أو رؤية صغير ، أو تسليمه لحاضنه ، أو امرأة إلى محرمها ،أو تفريق بين زوجين .
ج-?إذا كان الحكم صادراً بأداء أجرة خادم ، أو صانع ، أو عامل أو مرضعة ، أو حاضنة.



199/1 إذا قرر القاضي شمول الحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل بكفالة لزم المحكوم له تقديم كفيل غارم مليء لدى جهة التنفيذ .

199/2 يقصد بالأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة : ما ورد في المادة ( 234 ) .


المادة المائتان :يجوز للمحكمة المرفوع إليها الاعتراض – متى رأت أن أسباب الاعتراض على الحكم قد تقضي بنقضه – أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ المعجل إذا كان يخشى منه وقوع ضرر جسيم.
200/1 المحكمة في هذه المادة هي : محكمة التمييز .

200/2 إذا خشي القاضي من وقوع ضرر جسيم من تنفيذ الحكم المعجل فله وقف تنفيذه ، مع ذكر الأسباب .

200/3 للمحكمة عنـدما تأمر بوقـف التنفيذ المعـجل أن توجب على طـالب الإيـقاف تقـديم ضـمان ، أو كفيل غـارم مليء ، احتـياطا لحق المحكوم له.
منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصـل الثـاني
نظام الجلسة


المادة التاسعة والستون :ضبط الجلسة وإدارتها منوطان برئيسها ، ولــه في سبيل ذلك أن يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها ، فإن لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفور بحبسه مدة لا تزيد على أربع وعشرين ساعة ، ويكون حكمها نهائياً ، وللمحكمة أن ترجع عن ذلك الحكم.
69/1 للقاضي الذي ينظر الدعوى منفرداً ما لرئيس الجلسة من الاختصاص المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة.

69/2الحكم بالحبس أربعاً وعشرين ساعة أو أقل يدون في ضبط القضية وينظم في قرار دون تسجيل- ويبعث للجهة المختصة لتنفيذه ، مع الاحتفاظ بصورة عنه في المحكمة . 

69/3إذا حصل في جلسة من الجلسات واقعة تستوجب عقوبة أحد الحاضرين -سوى ما يخل بنظام الجلسة -فيعد القاضي محضراً بذلك ويكتب بإحالته مع المدعي العام لمحاكمته لدى المحكمة المختصة .

69/4من حصل منه الإخلال بنظام الجلسات من المحامين فإن مجازاته بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة لا يمنع من تطبيق العقوبات عليه الواردة في نظام المحاماة.



المادة السبعون :الرئيس هو الذي يتولى توجيه الأسئلة إلى الخصوم والشهود ، وللأعضاء المشتركين معه في الجلسة والخصوم أن يطلبوا منه توجيه ما يريدون توجيهه من أسئلة متصلة بالدعوى .



الباب السادس

الدفوع والإدخال والتدخل والطلبات العارضة

الفصل الأول

الدفوع
المادة الحادية والسبعون :الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى أو بعدم الاختصاص المحلي أو بإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام النزاع ذاته أمامها أو لقيام دعوى أخرى مرتبطة بها يجب إبداؤه قبل أي طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى ، وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها .

71/1إذا أبدى الخصم أكثر من دفع مما ورد في هذه المادة فله التمسك بها في وقت واحد وبيان وجه كل دفع على حده ،شرط إبدائها قبل أي طلب ، أو دفاع في الدعوى.

71/2 الارتباط في هذه المادة هو: اتصال الدعوى اللاحقة بالسابقة في الموضوع أو السبب ولا يلزم اتحادهما في المقدار.

71/3لا يمنع شطب الدعوى أن تكون سابقة للدعوى اللاحقة .

71/4يشترط أن تكون السابقة قد رفعت لمحكمة مختصة .



المادة الثانية والسبعون :الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة النوعي ، أو الدفع به بعدم قبول الدعوى لانعدام الصفة أو الأهلية أو المصلحة أو لأي سبب آخر ، وكذا الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ، ويجوز الدفع به في أي مرحلة تكون فيها الدعوى .



المادة الثالثة والسبعون:تحكم المحكمة في هذه الدفوععلى استقلال ، ما لم تقرر ضمه إلى موضوع الدعوى ، وعندئذ تبين ما حكمت به في كل من الدفع والموضوع.



73/1المراد بالدفوع المذكورة هنا هي : ما نص عليه في المادتين (71،72).

73/2ضم الدفع إلى الموضوع لا يمنع من قبول الدفع أو رده وعلى المحكمة بيان أسباب ذلك في الحكم .



المادة الرابعة والسبعون :يجب على المحكمة إذا حكمت بعدم اختصاصها أن تحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة وتعلم الخصوم بذلك .



74/1لا يحكم القاضي بعدم الاختصاص إلا بعد تحقق التدافع .

74/2إذا تحقق التدافع في نظر الدعوى فعلى التفصيل الآتي:

إذا كان التدافع بين قضاة المحكمة الواحدة ، أو بين رئيس المحكمة وأحد قضاتها ، أو بين محكمتين تابعتين لجهة قضائية واحدة ، فعلى من أحيلت إليه أولاً ، ثم أعيدت إليه ثانياً ولم يقتنع باختصاصه بها أن يصدر قراراً بصرف النظر بعدم اختصاصه ، وعليه أن يرفع القرار وصورة ضبطه وأوراق المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز؛ للفصل في ذلك ، وما تقرره يلزم العمل به ، ويعلم القاضي الخصوم بذلك.

إذا كان التدافع بين محكمة وجهة قضائية أخرى فيطبق بشأنه مقتضى المادتين ( 28 ـ 29 ) من نظام القضاء الصادر عام 1395هـ .

إذا كان التدافع بين المحكمة وكتابة العدل ، أو بين القاضي وكاتب العدل فترفع المعاملة لوزارة العدل للبت فيه . وما يتم التوجيه به يعتبر منهياً للتدافع.

74/3إذا حصل تدافع بين دوائر محكمة التمييز أو بين قضاتها فيفصل فيه رئيس محكمة التمييز ، وما يقرره يلزم العمل به .





الفــصـل الثــاني

الإدخـال والتـدخل



المادة الخامسة والسبعون :للخصم أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تدخل في الدعوى من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها وتتبع في اختصامه الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور. وتحكم المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال والدعوى الأصلية بحكم واحد كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا فصلت المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال بعد الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية.



75/1طلب الإدخال من أي من المتداعيين يكون كتابة أو مشافهة أثناء الجلسة وفق المادة ( 77 ) .

75/2يقصد بمن يصح اختصامه في القضية عند رفعها من يصح كونه مدعياً أو مدعى عليه ابتداءً ويشترط أن يكون هناك ارتباط بين طلبه والدعوى الأصلية .

75/3لا يقبل طلب الإدخال بعد قفل بـــاب المرافعة وفق المـادة( 77 ) .

75/4إذا أجلت المحكمة الفصل في موضوع طلب الإدخال بعد الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية فيكون الحكم فيه من قبل ناظر الدعوى الأصلية ، أو خلفه .



المادة السادسة والسبعون :للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بإدخال من ترى إدخاله في الحالات الآتية:
أ- من تربطه بأحد الخصوم رابطة تضامن أو حق أو التزام لا يقبل التجزئه.

ب- الوارث مع المدعي أو المدعى عليه، أو الشريك على الشيوع لأي منهما إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركة في الحالة الأولى، أو بالشيوع في الحالة الثانية.

ج- من قد يضار بقيام الدعوى أو بالحكم فيها إذا بدت للمحكمة دلائل جدية على التواطؤ، أو الغش، أو التقصير، من جانب الخصوم. 

وتعين المحكمة ميعاداً لحضور من تأمر بإدخاله، وتتبع الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور.



76/1لناظر الدعوى أن يأمر بإدخال من يرى في إدخاله مصلحة وإظهاراً للحقيقة .

76/2إذا رأى ناظر الدعوى إدخال من يقيم خارج ولايته المكانية ، فله أن يستخلف محكمة مقر إقامته .

76/3ليس للمحكمة الجزئية إدخال من تكون الدعوى ضده خارج اختصاصها النوعي .

76/4إذا لم يمكن للمحكمة الجزئية الحكم في القضية إلا بإدخال طرف ثالث لا تختص بنظر الدعوى ضده اختصاصاً نوعياً فعليها إحالة الدعوى الأصلية وطلب الإدخال إلى المحكمة العامة.

76/5للمحكمة إبعاد من رأت إدخاله ، ولمن أبعدته المحكمة طلب التدخل ، كما للخصم طلب إدخاله .

76/6إذا أقيمت دعوى على شخص بعين تحت يده ثم ادعى بيعه العين بعد تبليغه بإقامة الدعوى كلف بإحضار المشتري فإن صادقه المشتري حل محله في الدعوى، واستمر القاضي في نظر القضية ولو كان المشتري يقيم في بلد آخر.

76/7إذا توجه الحكم في قضية ضد بيت مال المسلمين، فللمحكمة إدخال مندوب من قبل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني للدفاع عن بيت المال، حسب التعليمات المنظمة لذلك، ورفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز .

76/8إذا كان المبلغ المدعى به محفوظاً لدى بيت مال المحكمة وتوجه الحكم به، فللمحكمة إدخال مأمور بيت مال المحكمة والحكم عليه، ورفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز إلا ما استثني من الفقرتين ( أ – ب ) من المادة (179) .



المادة السابعة والسبعون : يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتدخل في الدعوى منضماً لأحد الخصوم أو طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى، ويكون التدخل بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة، أو بطلب يقدم شفاها في الجلسة في حضورهم، ويثبت في محضرها ولا يقبل التدخل بعد إقفال باب المرافعة.



المادة الثامنة والسبعون : تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعي أو المدعى عليه بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة ، أو بطلب يقدم شفاهاً في الجلسة في حضور الخصم ، ويثبت في محضرها ، ولا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة .


78/1إذا قدم الطلب العارض وفق الإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى صار بذلك دعوى مستقلة يلزم الحكم فيها ، ولا يرد بالحكم في الدعوى الأصلية ، بخلاف ما لو قدم مشافهة في الجلسة بحضور الخصوم فيكون تابعاً للدعوى ، يبقى ببقائها ويزول بزوالها.

78/2لكل من الخصمين تقديم الطلبات العارضة قبل قفل باب المرافعة . ويعود هذا الحق لهما متى أعيد النظر في القضية بملحوظة من محكمة التمييز، أو مجلس القضاء الأعلى ، أو بعد فتح باب المرافعة من القاضي نفسه بعد اطلاعه على ما يستدعي ذلك من لوائح المعارضة .

78/3لأيٍ من الخصمين توجيه الطلب العارض للمحكمة في مواجهة الخصم الأصلي أو المتدخل بنفسه أو من أدخله الخصم الآخر أو من أدخلته المحكمة .

78/4يشترط لقبول الطلب العارض أن يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع أو السبب .

78/5لا يكون الطلب العارض مقبولاً إذا اختلف مع الدعوى الأصلية في موضوعها وسببها معا ، ومع ذلك فيلزم المحكمة الفصل بعدم قبوله ، ثم السير في نظر الدعوى الأصلية .

78/6إذا قدم الطلب العارض للمحكمة العامة وهو ليس من اختصاصها مع اتصاله بالدعوى الأصلية القائمة في موضوعها أو سببها ، فعليها النظر والفصل فيه ، بخلاف المحكمة الجزئية فليس لها نظر أي طلب عارض لا يدخل في حدود اختصاصها وإذا لم يمكن الفصل في الدعوى الأصلية دون الطلب العارض تعين إحالة الدعوى للمحكمة العامة .

78/7يجوز تعدد الطلبات العارضة .

78/8تقدير قبول الطلب العارض ووجود الارتباط بينه وبين الدعوى الأصلية من اختصاص ناظر القضية وفي حال عدم قبوله فيسبب الحكم.

78/9الحكم برفض الطلب العارض خاضع لتعليمات التمييز.

78/10الحكم في موضوع الطلب العارض يمنع من إقامة دعوى مستقلة به ، وإذا كان الحكم في الطلب العارض برفضه لعدم ارتباطه بالدعوى الأصلية فللخصم إقامته بدعوى مستقلة، لدى ناظر القضية الأصلية.



المادة التاسعة والسبعون :للمدعي أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي: 

أ – ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي، أو تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى. 

ب- ما يكون مكملاً للطلب الأصلي، أو مترتباً عليه، أو متصلاً به اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة.

جـ- ما يتضمن إضافة أو تغييراً في سبب الدعوى مع إبقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله.

د- طلب الأمر بإجراء تحفظي أو وقتي.

هـ- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالطلب الأصلي.



79/1الطلب الأصلي هو: ما ينص عليه المدعي في صحيفة دعواه. 

79/2على المدعي أن يوضح ارتباط الطلب العارض مع موضوع الدعوى الأصلية أو سببها .

79/3إذا تبين لأحد الخصمين من أقوال خصمه أو الشهود أو تقرير الخبراء ونحوهم ما يؤيد دعواه بسبب آخر غير السبب الذي ذكره فله إضافته بطلب عارض ولَه تعديل سبب استحقاقه في الموضوع ولَه تعديل موضوع الطلب الأصلي للسبب الذي حدده في دعواه الأصلية .

79/4إذا طالب المدعي ببيان قدر استحقاقه من شيء ، فظهر له قدره أثناء المرافعة فله تعديل موضوع دعواه بالمطالبة بتسليمه ذلك الاستحقاق .

79/5إذا طالب المدعي بتسليم العين وظهر له تلفها ونحوه فله تصحيح دعواه بالمطالبة بثمنها أو بدلها. 

79/6إذا طالب المدعي بمنع التعرض للحيازة وقبل الحكم فيها شرع المدعى عليه في بناء أو زرع ونحوهما فللمدعي تعديل دعواه إلى طلب وقف الأعمال الجديدة أو إلى طلب رد الحيازة . 

79/7إذا طالب المشتري بتسليم العين وتأخر الحكم في ذلك فله تعديل دعواه إلى طلب الفسخ لفوات الغرض بالتأخير. 

79/8إذا كانت الدعوى موجهة ضد عدد من الأشخاص فللمدعي تقديم طلب عارض باستثناء أحدهم من الدعوى إذا كانت التجزئة ممكنة . 

79/9إذا ادعى بطلب دين فتبين له أن المدعى عليه قد مات فللمدعي تصحيح دعواه بمطالبة ورثة المدعى عليه.

79/10إذا ظهر للمدعي أن ما يستحقه أقل مما ذكره في صحيفة دعواه فله طلب الاقتصار عليه وتعديل طلبه الأصلي.

79/11إذا خالف الطلب العارض ما جاء في صحيفة الدعوى الأصلية مخالفة ظاهرة تعين رفضه كأن يطالب بإنفاذ عقد بيع ثم يطلب إلغاءه لاستحقاقه المبيع بالإحياء.

79/12إذا طالب المدعي بأجرة ومضى على نظر الدعوى مدة يستحق فيها أجرة جاز له ضمها إلى الأجرة المطلوبة في الدعوى الأصلية باعتبار ذلك تكميلا للطلب الأصلي.

79/13إذا طالب المدعي بملكية عقار في يد غيره ، ثم قدم طلبا عارضا بأجرة المدة الماضية على واضع اليد ، جاز له ذلك لترتب الطلب العارض على الطلب الأصلي ، وكذا لو كان الطلب العارض بإزالة الإحداث في العقار أو إعادته إلى ما كان عليه .

79/14إذا تقدم المدعي بدعوى إبطال الحجر عليه بحق غرمائه ،ثم قدم طلبا عارضا يطلب فيه إبراء ذمته من الديون ، فيقبل ذلك لكون الأمرين متصلين اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة فالحكم في أي منهما يتضمن الآخر.

79/15إذا أذنت المحكمة بتقديم طلب عارض ، لا علاقة له بالدعوى الأصلية في السبب أو الموضوع ولم يتبين لها ذلك إلا بعد النظر فيه ، تعين رفضه وعدم قبوله ، ولا يمنع ذلك من تقديمه في دعوى مستقلة.

79/16إذا تقدم وارث بطلب إبطال وصية مورثه ثم طلب تسليمه نصيبه منها من المدعى عليه جاز له ذلك لارتباطها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة .



المادة الثمانون :للمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي :

أ – طلب المقاصة القضائية. 

ب- طلب الحكم له بتعويض عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية، أو من إجراء فيها. 

جـ- أي طلب يترتب على إجابته ألا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها أو بعضها ، أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه. 

د- أي طلب يكون متصلاً بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة. 

هـ- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية.



80/1للمدعى عليه المطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي لحقه من الدعوى ولا يستحقه إلا في حال ثبوت كذبها .

80/2للمحكمة قبول أي طلب عارض تأذن بتقديمه مما لا يكون متفقاً مع موضوع الدعوى أو سببها لكن لـه ارتباط بهما كما لو طالب المدعي أجيره بكشف حساب فطالب الأجير بأجرته أو نحو ذلك. 

80/3يشترط لطلب المقاصة القضائية الآتية:

أ – أن يكون لكل من طرفي المقاصة دين للآخر في ذمته لا لغيره ولا في ذمة من هو نائب عنه. 

ب- أن يكون الدينان متماثلين جنساً وصفةً .

جـ- أن يكون الدينان متساويين حلولا وتأجيلا فلا يقاص دين حال بمؤجل.

80/4لا يشترط في المقاصة القضائية ثبوت دين المدعى عليه عند نظر الدعوى بل ينظر القاضي في ثبوته خلال نظر الدعوى ثم يجري المقاصة بعد ثبوته .

80/5إذا تراضى الخصمان على المقاصة فيما في ذمتيهما مما لا تنطبق عليه شروط طلب المقاصة فمرد ذلك إلى القاضي.

80/6إذا طلب المدعي تصحيح عقد شراء وتسليم المبيع فللمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يقتضي عدم إجابة طلبه .

80/7إذا كانت الدعوى الأصلية تشتمل على عدة طلبات فللمدعى عليه أن يقدم طلبا عارضا يقتضي عدم إجابة تلك الطلبات كلها كما لو طلب المدعى عليه الحكم ببطلان عقد شراء يطالب المدعي بتصحيحه وتسليم العين وأجرة المثل عن المدة اللاحقة للعقد. وله طلب ما يقتضي عدم إجابة بعض طلبات المدعي كما لو طلب الحكم ببطلان أحد العقدين موضع الدعوى. 

ولـه طلب ما يقتضي إجابة طلب المدعي مقيداً لمصلحة المدعى عليه كما لو طلب الحكم له بصحة رهن العين المدعى بملكيتها لديه حتى سداد الذي له بذمة المدعي.

80/8للمدعى عليه أن يتقدم بطلب عارض كطلب المدعي في دعواه الأصلية كما لو ادعى عليه برفع يده عن العين وإثبات امتلاك المدعي لها فرد المدعى عليه بطلب إثبات امتلاكه للعين المدعى بها وذلك لكون الطلب العارض يتصل بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة. 

80/9إذا طالب المدعي بتسليم باقي ثمن مبيع فقدم المدعى عليه طلباً عارضاً بتسليمه المبيع ، قُبل طلبه لارتباطه بالدعوى الأصلية .


المادة الحادية والثمانون :تحكم المحكمة في موضوع الطلبات العارضة مع الدعوى الأصلية كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا استبقت الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه.
81/1 إذا أبقت المحكمة الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه فيكون النظر فيه من اختصاص ناظر الدعوى الأصلية أو خلفه .



البــاب الســابـع 
وقف الخصومة وانقطاعها وتركها
الفــصل الأول 
وقف الخصومة

المادة الثانية والثمانون :يجوز وقف الدعوى بناءً على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة اتفاقهم ، ولا يكون لهذا الوقف أثر في أي ميعاد حتمي قد حدده النظام لإجراء ما .
وإذا لم يعاود الخصوم السير في الدعوى في العشرة الأيام التالية لنهاية الأجل عد المدعي تاركاً دعواه .
82/1 عند موافقة المحكمة على وقف الدعوى يجب تدوين الاتفاق في الضبط مع إفهام الخصوم بمضمون المادة .

82/2 إذا طلب أحد الخصوم السير في الدعوى قبل انتهاء المدة المتفق عليها فله ذلك بموافقة خصمه ، أو إذا رأى ناظر الدعوى أن لا مصلحة في الوقف .

82/3 يجوز للقاضي العدول عن وقف الدعوى واستئناف النظر فيها في أي وقت إذا ظهر له ما يقتضي ذلك ، كمخالفة الوقف للمصلحة العامة .

82/4 يجوز وقف الدعوى أكثر من مرة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ما لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر على طرف آخر .

82/5 يقصد بالميعاد الحتمي : كل ميعاد حدده النظام ورتب على عدم مراعاته جزاءً إجرائياً ، فالقرار بوقف الدعوى الأصلية لا يؤثر على ميعاد الاعتراض على الأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة، أو الصادرة في جزء من الدعوى قبل قرار الوقف .

82/6 إذا صادف آخر يوم من المهلة المحددة بعشرة أيام عطلة رسمية فإن الأجل يمتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها وفق المادة ( 23 ) .

82/7 تارك الدعوى في هذه المادة يطبق عليه مقتضى المادة (53) .


المادة الثالثة والثمانون :إذا رأت المحكمة تعليق حكمها في موضوع الدعوى على الفصل في مسألة أخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم فتأمر بوقف الدعوى ، وبمجرد زوال سبب التوقف يكون للخصوم طلب السير في الدعوى .
83/1 يقصد بالتعليق : وقف السير في الدعوى وقفاً مؤقتاً لتعلق الحكم فيها على الفصل في قضية مرتبطة بها ، سواءً أكانت القضية المرتبطة لدى القاضي نفسه ، أم لدى غيره .

83/2 إذا أمر القاضي بوقف الدعوى حسب هذه المادة ، أو رفض طلب الخصوم وقفها فيصدر قراراً بذلك ، ويعامل من لم يقنع بموجب تعليمات التمييز .



الفــصل الثــاني 
انقطاع الخصومة


المادة الرابعة والثمانون :ما لم تكن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها فإن سير الخصومة ينقطع بوفاة أحد الخصوم، أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة، أو بزوال صفة النيابة عمن كان يباشر الخصومة عنه، على أن سير الخصومة لا ينقطع بانتهاء الوكالة، وللمحكمة أن تمنح أجلا مناسبا للموكل إذا كان قد بادر فعين وكيلا جديدا خلال الخمسة عشر يوما من انتهاء الوكالة الأولى، أما إذا تهيأت الدعوى للحكم فلا تنقطع الخصومة، وعلى المحكمة الحكم فيها.
84/1 انقطاع الخصومة بحصول الوفاة أو بفقد الأهلية يعتبر من تاريخ حصوله لا من تاريخ علم المحكمة بذلك .

84/2 تبقى المعاملة لدى القاضي عند قيام سبب الانقطاع مدة شهر فإن لم يراجع أحد الخصوم فتعاد إلى الجهة التي وردت منها .

84/3 إذا حكم القاضي في الدعوى المتهيئة للحكم بعد وفاة أحد الخصوم ، فتجري على الحكم تعليمات التمييز .

84/4 إذا لم يحضر الخصم الذي حل محل من قام به سبب الانقطاع بعد إبلاغه بالحكم لإبداء القناعة من عدمها أو تعذر إبلاغه ومضت المدة المقررة للاعتراض فيرفع الحكم لمحكمة التمييز بدون لائحة اعتراض .

84/5 إذا تعدد الخصوم وقام سبب الانقطاع بأحدهم فإن الدعوى تستمر في حق الباقين ما لم يكن موضوع الدعوى غير قابل للتجزئة فتنقطع الخصومة في حق الجميع .


المادة الخامسة والثمانون :تعد الدعوى مهيأة للحكم في موضوعها إذا أبدى الخصوم أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة قبل وجود سبب الانقطاع.
85/1يجب أن تكون الأقوال الختامية المقدمة قد تناولت جميع موضوع الدعوى من تقديم جميع الطلبات والدفوع والبينات وأن تكون مرصودة في الضبط سواء أكانت شفوية أم مذكرات كتابية ولم يبق لدى الخصوم ما يرغبون تقديمه ، بحيث قفل باب المرافعة .


المادة السادسة والثمانون :يترتب على انقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التي كانت جارية في حق الخصوم، وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الانقطاع.
86/1 الانقطاع لا يؤثر على الإجراءات السابقة له .

86/2 لا يجوز للقاضي الحكم في القضية أثناء الانقطاع ، وإذا حكم فيكون حكمه باطلاً .


المادة السابعة والثمانون :يستأنف السير في الدعوى بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم بتكليف يبلغ حسب الأصول إلى من يخلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع، أو إلى الخصم الآخر، وكذلك يستأنف السير في الدعوى إذا حضر الجلسة المحددة للنظر بها خلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع .
87/1 يستأنف القاضي نظر الدعوى من حيث انتهت إليه بعد تلاوة ما تم ضبطه على الخصوم .

87/2 إذا حصل الانقطاع قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر القضية وحضر وارث المتوفى أو من يقوم مقام من فقد الأهلية أو من زالت عنه صفة النيابة وباشر الدعوى في الجلسة المحددة ، فإن الدعوى لا تنقطع بذلك .


الفــصل الثــالث
ترك الخصومة


المادة الثامنة والثمانون :يجوز للمدعي ترك الخصومة بتبليغ يوجهه لخصمه ، أو تقرير منه لدى الكاتب المختص بالمحكمة ، أو بيان صريح في مذكرة موقع عليها منه ، أو من وكيله ، مع اطلاع خصمه عليها ، أو بإبداء الطلب شفوياً في الجلسة وإثباته في ضبطها ، ولا يتم الترك بعد إبداء المدعى عليه دفوعه إلا بموافقة المحكمة.
88/1ترك الخصومة هو: تنازل المدعي عن دعواه القائمة أمام المحكمة مع احتفاظه بالحق المدعى به بحيث يجوز له تجديد المطالبة به في أي وقت.

88/2لا يتم ترك الخصومة إلا بعد إشعار المحكمة وإبلاغ المدعى عليه .

88/3 الكاتب المختص : هو الكاتب في مكتب المواعيد وعليه إبلاغ المدعى عليه بترك المدعي للخصومة عن طريق المحضرين .

88/4 إذا تعدد المدعون وكانت الدعوى قابلة للتجزئة في موضوعها جاز لبعضهم تركها وتظل قائمة في حق الباقين ، وكذا إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم جاز للمدعي تركها عن بعضهم إذا كانت الدعوى قابلة للتجزئة .

88/5 يدون طلب المدعي ترك دعواه في دفتر الضبط ثم تعاد المعاملة للجهة الواردة منها .

88/6 لا يجوز ترك الخصومة من الوكيل ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصاً في الوكالة وفق المادة (49).


المادة التاسعة والثمانون : يترتب على الترك إلغاء جميع إجراءات الخصومة بما في ذلك صحيفة الدعوى ، ولكن لا يمس ذلك الترك الحق المدعى به.
89/1 إذا أقام المدعي دعواه بعد تركها فتحال لناظرها إن كان موجوداً في المحكمة وإلا لخلفه ، وتحسب له إحالة .

89/2 لا يترتب على ترك الدعوى إلغاء ما دون في الضبط من أدلة ، وعلى ناظر القضية الرجوع إليها عند الاقتضاء .


البــاب الثـــامن 
تنحي القضاة وردهم عن الحكم


المادة التسعون :يكون القاضي ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى وسماعها ولو لم يطلب ذلك أحد الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية :
أ - إذا كان زوجاً لأحد الخصوم أو كان قريباً أو صهراً له إلى الدرجة الرابعة .
ب - إذا كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجته.
ج - إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم ، أو وصياً ، أو قيماً عليه ، أو مظنونة وراثته له ، أو كان زوجاً لوصي أحد الخصوم أو القيم عليه ، أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة إلى الدرجة الرابعة بهذا الوصي أو القيم.
د - إذا كان له أو لزوجته أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب أو لمن يكون هو وكيلاً عنه أو وصياً أو قيماً عليه ، مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة .
هـ - إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها ولو كان ذلك قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء ، أو كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضياً أو خبيراً أو محكما ، أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها ، أو باشر إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق فيها 

90/1 المنع في هذه المادة يشمل : المحاكم العامة والجزئية ، ومحكمة التمييز ، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى .

90/2 القرابة والأصهار حتى الدرجة الرابعة هم المذكورون في الفقرة الأولى من لائحة المادة الثامنة .

90/3 الخصومة مع القاضي أو زوجته لا تمنع من نظر الدعوى إلا إن كانت الخصومة قائمة قبل إحالتها إليه أما ما تم الحكم فيها أو أنشئت بعد البدء في نظر الدعوى فلا يمنعه من النظر .

90/4 قيام الخصومة يبدأ من إيداع صحيفة الدعوى في المحكمة لدى مكتب المواعيد حتى اكتساب الحكم القطعية.

90/5 المعتبر في كون الوكالة أو الوصاية أو القوامة مانعة هو كونها قائمة وقت إقامة الدعوى ، ولا ينظر إلى مضمونها .

90/6 الخصم المظنونة وراثته هو من كان القاضي غير وارث له حال قيام الدعوى لوجود حاجب يحجبه ، بحيث إذا زال هذا الحاجب ورثه .

90/7 إذا كان الوكيل قريباً أو صهراً للقاضي حتى الدرجة الرابعة لم تقبل وكالته ، ولزم الموكل إبداله ، أو حضوره بنفسه .

90/8 إذا كان الناظر على الوقف ، أو الوصي ، أو الولي ، قريباً أو صهراً للقاضي ـ حتى الدرجة الرابعة ـ فتحال لقاضٍ آخر .

90/9 الفتوى التي تمنع القاضي من نظر الدعوى هي : ما كانت محررة في القضية نفسها .

90/10 يمنع القاضي من نظر القضية إذا كتب فيها لائحة دعوى أو جواباً أو اعتراضاً أو استشارة ونحوها مما فيه مصلحة لأحد المتخاصمين .

90/11 الأحكام المستعجلة التي يخشى معها فوات الوقت هي أحكام مؤقتة لا تمنع من أصدرها من أن يحكم في أصل القضية .

90/12 لا يشترط لقيام علاقة المصاهرة أن تكون رابطة الزوجية قائمة .

90/13 إذا كان القاضي قريباً أو صهراً للخصمين معاً فيكون ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى .

90/14 المقصود بسبق نظر القاضي للدعوى : إذا حكم فيها ثم انتقل إلى محكمة أخرى فلا ينظرها .


المادة الحادية والتسعون :يقع باطلاً عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال المتقدمة في المادة التسعين ولو تم باتفاق الخصوم ، وإذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم مؤيد من محكمة التمييز جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها إلغاء الحكم وإعادة نظر الطعن أمام قاض آخر.
91/1 الأحوال الواردة في المادة ( 90 ) تمنع القاضي من نظر الدعوى في جميع مراحلها سواء أكان ناظراً لها أم مستخلفاً وسواء أعلم القاضي و الخصم بذلك أم لم يعلما .

91/2 إذا تقدم الخصم بطعن مما جاء في المادة ( 90 ) إلى محكمة التمييز في حكم مؤيد منها فعليها أن تكتب بذلك إلى حاكم القضية ليقرر ما يظهر له في ذلك .

91/3 إذا قرر القاضي صحة الطعن فعليه الرجوع عما أجراه وإلا نقضت محكمة التمييز حكمه .

91/4 إذا قرر القاضي عدم صحة الطعن فتفصل محكمة التمييز في ذلك .

91/5 المقصود بإعادة نظر الطعن هو: إعادة نظر الدعوى من جديد لدى قاضٍ آخر بعد نقضها من محكمة التمييز ، وفق المادة ( 188 ) .


المادة الثانية والتسعون:يجوز رد القاضي لأحد الأسباب الآتية :
أ - إذا كان له أو لزوجته دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التي ينظره .
ب - إذا حدث له أو لزوجته خصومة مع أحد الخصوم أو مع زوجته بعد قيام الدعوى المنظورة أمام القاضي ، ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المنظورة أمامه . 
ج - إذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها ولد ، أو لأحد أقاربه ، أو أصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة خصومة قائمة أمام القضاء مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى، أو مع زوجته ، ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت أمام القاضي بقصد رده .
د - إذا كان أحد الخصوم خادماً له ، أو كان القاضي قد اعتاد مؤاكلة أحد الخصوم أو مساكنته ، أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى أو بعده .
هـ - إذا كان بينه وبين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بدون تحيز .
92/1 رد القاضي هو : تنحيه من تلقاء نفسه ، أو تنحيته بناء على طلب الخصم عن نظر الدعوى والحكم فيها لسبب من أسباب الرد المذكورة في هذه المادة .

92/2 اتفاق الخصوم على نظر الدعوى أو استمرار نظرها مع وجود سبب من أسباب الرد المذكورة في هذه المادة يسقط حقهم في طلب الرد .

92/3 يقبل طلب الرد المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة في جميع مراحل الدعوى حال العلم به وإلا سقط الحق فيه ولا يؤثر شطب الدعوى أو ترك الخصومة أو إيقافها على طلب الرد متى ما أعيد نظرها .

92/4 يقصد بالتماثل في الدعوى اتحادهما في الموضوع والسبب مما يترتب عليه معرفة الحكم في إحداها ، من معرفة الحكم في الأخرى .

92/5 الخادم هو : الأجير الخاص لدى القاضي .

92/6 المؤاكلة : تتحقق بالجلوس على مائدة الخصم مرات متتالية .

92/7 المساكنة : سكن القاضي مع أحد الخصوم أو العكس في بيت واحد غالب الوقت أو بصفة دائمة ، بأجر أو بدونه .

92/8 العداوة هي : ما نشأ عن أمر دنيوي مما فيه تعرض للنفس ، أو العرض أو الولد ، أو المال ، ويرجع في تقديرها عند الاختلاف إلى ناظر الرد وهو رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم .

92/9 يترتب على طلب الرد وقف الدعوى المنظورة حتى يفصل في طلب الرد .


المادة الثالثة والتسعون :لا يجوز للقاضي الامتناع من القضاء في قضية معروضة عليه إلا إذا كان ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى أو قام به سبب الرد، وعليه أن يخبر مرجعه المباشر للإذن له بالتنحي ويثبت هذا كله في محضر خاص يحفظ في المحكمة.
93/1 إذا وافق المرجع المباشر على تنحية القاضي فيحرر المرجع محضراً بذلك ويحفظه في ملف خاص لديه ويحيل المعاملة إلى قاضٍ آخر. وإذا لم يوافق على التنحية فيوجه القاضي بنظر القضية وعلى القاضي الالتزام بذلك .

93/2 المحكمة التي ليس بها رئيس ، وليست مربوطة بمحكمة فيها رئاسة محاكم فيفصل في طلب الرد رئيس أقرب محكمة إليها في المنطقة نفسها .

93/3 إذا كانت القضية مضبوطة فيدون القاضي ملخص محضر التنحي في ضبط القضية دون إصدار قرار بذلك .

93/4 محاضر قبول التنحي والرد تحفظ في ملف خاص بالمحكمة ــ لدى المرجع الذي قرر التنحي ــ ولا ترفق بالمعاملة .

93/5 مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة ( 3 ) من لائحة المادة (252 ) إذا لم يكن في المحكمة سوى قاضٍ واحد ، وكان ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى وسماعها ، أو ردّ عن نظرها ، فتحال إلى أقرب محكمة في المنطقة .


المادة الرابعة والتسعون :إذا قام بالقاضي سبب للرد ولم يتنح جاز للخصم طلب رده، فإن لم يكن سبب الرد من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والتسعين وجب تقديم طلب الرد قبل تقديم أي دفع أو دفاع في القضية وإلا سقط الحق فيه، ومع ذلك يجوز طلب الرد إذا حدثت أسبابه بعد ذلك، أو إذا أثبت طالب الرد أنه لا يعلم بها.
94/1 لا يقبل طلب الرد بعد قفل باب المرافعة ، ومن باب أولى بعد صدور الحكم .

94/2 إذا تبلغ المدعى عليه لشخصه بموعد الجلسة ولم يحضر وحكم عليه فلا حق 

له في طلب الرد ويبقى له حقه في الاعتراض على الحكم .


المادة الخامسة والتسعون : يحصل الرد بتقرير في إدارة المحكمة يوقعه طالب الرد نفسه، أو وكيله المفوض فيه بتوكيل خاص ويرفق التوكيل بالتقرير، ويجب أن يشتمل تقرير الرد على أسبابه وأن يرفق به ما يوجد من الأوراق المؤيدة له، وعلى طالب الرد أن يودع عند التقرير ألف ريال تؤول للخزينة العامة إذا رفض طلب الرد .
95/1 يقوم طالب الرد بإيداع ألف ريال في صندوق المحكمة وعلى إدارة المحكمة

ألا تقيد أي طلب بالرد إلا بعد إرفاق إشعار بالإيداع .

95/2 لا يعاد المبلغ المودع لطالب الرد إلا بعد ثبوته ، أو تنازله عن طلب الرد قبل النظر فيه .

95/3 إذا رفض رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم طلب الرد أصدر أمراً بذلك وبمصادرة المبلغ المودع لصالح الخزينة العامة .


المادة السادسة والتسعون : يجب على إدارة المحكمة أن تطلع القاضي فوراً على تقرير طلب الرد، وعلى القاضي خلال الأيام الأربعة التالية لاطلاعه أن يكتب لرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة حسب الأحوال عن وقائع الرد وأسبابه، فإذا لم يكتب عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد، أو كتب مؤيداً أسباب الرد وكانت هذه الأسباب تصلح له بموجب النظام، أو كتب نافياً لها وثبتت في حقه فعلى رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة أن يصدر أمراً بتنحيته عن نظر الدعوى.
96/1 تبدأ مدة الأيام الأربعة من تاريخ ورود طلب الرد إلى القاضي .

96/2 لا يسمع رئيس المحكمة أقوال طالب الرد حتى ورود جواب القاضي .

96/3 إذا نفى القاضي سبب الرد كتابة أو لم يكتب في هذه المدة المحددة فلرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم النظر في إثبات طلب الرد وفي حال ثبوته يصدر الرئيس أمراً بالتنحية ، ويكون أمر الرئيس منهياً لطلب الرد ليس للقاضي الاعتراض عليه .

96/4 إذا لم يظهر لرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم ما يوجب تنحية القاضي عن نظر الدعوى فيكتب له بنظرها وعليه الالتزام بذلك .

96/5 إذا كان المطلوب رده هو رئيس المحكمة فأمر إثبات طلب الرد إلى رئيس المحاكم إن وجد ، وإن لم يوجد أو كان المطلوب رده هو رئيس المحاكم أو قام به سبب يمنع نظر الطلب من قبله فأمر إثباته إلى محكمة التمييز.

96/6 يقوم مساعد رئيس المحكمة أو المحاكم أو المكلف بعملهما مقام الرئيس ، بالفصل في طلب الرد عند غيابه أو شغور مكانه .

96/7 إذا صادف آخر المهلة المذكورة في هذه المادة عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها .


البـــاب التـــاسع 
إجراءات الإثبات 
الــفصــل الأول 
أحكام عامة


المادة السابعة والتسعون :يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها أثناء المرافعة متعلقة بالدعوى منتجة فيها جائزاً قبولها.
97/1 الوقائع المتعلقة بالدعوى هي : ما يؤدي إثباتها مباشرة أو غير مباشرة إلى إثبات الدعوى أو جزء منها.

97/2 الوقائع المنتجة في الدعوى هي : المؤثرة في الدعوى نفياً أو إثباتاً .

97/3 الوقائع الجائز قبولها هي : ممكنة الوقوع فلا تخالف الشرع أو العقل أو الحس . 

المادة الثامنة والتسعون :إذا كانت بينة أحد الخصوم في مكان خارج عن نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فعليها أن تستخلف القاضي الذي يقع ذلك المكان في نطاق اختصاصه لسماع تلك البينة .
98/1 يكون الاستخلاف بخطاب يبعث إلى المحكمة المختصة يبين فيه ناظر القضية اسم المدعي والمدعى عليه وموضوع الدعوى والاستخلاف وتعديل البينة .

98/2 يقوم القاضي المستخلَف بضبط الاستخلاف في ضبط الإنهاء ويبعث بصورة مصدقة من الضبط إلى ناظر القضية ، وإذا كانت صورة الضبط ستبعث إلى خارج المملكة فتطبع .


المادة التاسعة والتسعون :للمحكمة أن تعدل عما أمرت به من إجراءات الإثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب العدول في دفتر الضبط ، ويجوز لها ألا تأخذ بنتيجة الإجراء ، بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في حكمها.
99/1 إذا طلب الخصم إجراء أي إثبات ولم يقتنع القاضي بطلبه بعد اطلاعه عليه فيدون طلبه في الضبط ولو لم يحققه .


الـفـصـــــل الثـــــاني
استجواب الخصوم والإقرار

المادة المائة :للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم ، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر ، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة نفسها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء ميعاد للإجابة ، كما تكون الإجابة في مواجهة طالب الاستجواب.
100/1 الخصم المستجوب في هذه المادة يشمل الخصم الأصلي والمتدخل .

100/2 إذا كانت المرافعة قائمة وتخلف بعض المطلوب استجوابهم بعد تبليغهم فيجوز استجواب الحاضر منهم .

100/3 استجواب أحد الخصوم للآخر يكون عن طريق ناظر القضية وفق المادة ( 70 ) .

100/4 إذا ظهر للقاضي مماطلة الخصم في الإجابة عن الاستجواب ، فيــعامل وفق المـــــــادة ( 51 ) .


المادة الأولى بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تأمر بحضور الخصم لاستجوابه سواءً من تلقاء نفسها ، أو بناءً على طلب خصمه إذا رأت المحكمة حاجة لذلك ، وعلى من تقرر المحكمة استجوابه أن يحضر الجلسة التي حددها أمر المحكمة .
101/1 إذا طلب الخصم استجواب خصمه ولم تر المحكمة حاجة لذلك فيدون طلبه في الضبط ، ويبين سبب الرد .


المادة الثانية بعد المائة :إذا كان للخصم عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور بنفسه لاستجوابه ينتقل القاضي أو يندب من يثق به إلى محل إقامته لاستجوابه ، وإذا كان المستجوب خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فيستخلف القاضي في استجوابه محكمة محل إقامته .
102/1 تقدير العذر المقبول يرجع لناظر القضية .


المادة الثالثة بعد المائة :إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بدون عذر مقبول ، أو امتنع عن الإجابة دون مبرر ، فللمحكمة أن تسمع البينة وأن تستخلص ما تراه من ذلك التخلف أو الامتناع .
103/1 الامتناع عن الإجابة هنا هو : الامتناع عن الإجابة عن الاستجواب . أما الامتناع عن الإجابة على الدعوى فيعامل وفق المادة ( 64 ) .

103/2 إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور لاستجوابه بدون عذر مقبول أو امتنع عن الإجابة عن الاستجواب دون مبرر ، ولم تكن بينة للخصم ، عدّه القاضي ناكلاً ، وأجرى ما يلزم شرعاً .


المادة الرابعة بعد المائة :إقرار الخصم عند الاستجواب أو دون استجوابه حجة قاصرة عليه ، ويجب أن يكون الإقرار حاصلاً أمام القضاء أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بالواقعة المقر بها .
104/1 المقصود بالإقرار هنا هو : الإقرار القضائي ، وهو ما يحصل أمام ناظر الدعوى ، أثناء السير فيها ، متعلقاً بالواقعة المقر بها .

104/2 الإقرار غير القضائي هو : الذي أختل فيه قيد من القيود المذكورة في هذه المادة .

104/3 الإقرار غير القضائي تجري عليه أحكام الإثبات الشرعية .



المادة الخامسة بعد المائة:يشترط في صحة الإقرار أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً مختاراً غير محجور عليه ، ويقبل إقرار المحجور عليه للسفه في كل ما لا يعد محجوراً عليه فيه شرعاً.

المادة السادسة بعد المائة :لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه فلا يؤخذ منه الضار به ويترك الصالح له بل يؤخذ جملة واحدة إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة ، وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى.
106/1 الإقرار بالحق المقترن بأجل لا يتجزأ على صاحبه إلا إذا اقترن الإقرار بالحق مؤجلاً ببيان سببه ، أو كان للـــمقَر لـه بينة على أصل الحق ، أو سببه فيتجزأ .

106/2 الإقرار المكون من واقعتين كل واحدة منهما حصلت في زمنٍ غير الزمن الذي حصلت فيه الواقعة الأخرى يتجزأ على صاحبه كاشتمال الإقرار على الوفاء مع الإقرار بالحق .


الفصــل الثــالث
اليـــمــين


المادة السابعة بعد المائة:يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها وعلى المحكمة أن تعد صيغة اليمين اللازمة شرعاً . 
107/1 ليس للخصم توجيه اليمين لخصمه على وقائع لا علاقة لها بالدعوى المنظورة لدى المحكمة .

107/2 اليمين التي يحلفها الخصم دون طلب خصمه ، أو إذن القاضي لا يعتد بها .

107/3 يعتبر لحلف الأخرس إشارته المفهومة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة .

107/4 للقاضي أن يوجه يمين الاستظهار وما في حكمها لأحد الخصمين عند الاقتضاء ولو لم يطلب الخصم ذلك .

107/5 للقاضي رفض توجيه اليمين إذا ظهر عدم أحقية طالبها.

107/6 إذا أعد القاضي صيغة اليمين اللازمة ، عرضها على الخصم ، وخوفه من عاقبة الحلف الكاذب قبل أدائها ، وعلى القاضي تدوين صيغة اليمن وحلفها في ضبط القضية وصكها .


المادة الثامنة بعد المائة : لا تكون اليمين ولا النكول عنها إلا أمام قاضي الدعوى في مجلس القضاء ولا اعتبار لهما خارجه ، ما لم يوجد نص يخالف ذلك .
108/1 النص المخـالف لما جاء في هذه المــــادة هو ما أشــــير إليه في الــمـادة ( 110 ).


المادة التاسعة بعد المائة :
من دعي للحضور للمحكمة لأداء اليمين وجب عليه الحضور فإن حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى وجب عليه ــ إن كان حاضراً بنفسه ــ أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه ، وإن تخلف بغير عذر عدّ ناكلاً كذلك .

109/1 لا يعد الممتنع عن أداء اليمين ناكلاً حتى ينذر ثلاث مرات ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .

109/2 إذا حضر الخصم ونازع في جواز اليمين كأن يكون الدين لإثبات ربا أو قمار ، أو نازع في تعلقها بالدعوى لزمه بيان ذلك ، فإن لم يقتنع القاضي بذلك أنذره ثلاثاً فإن حلف وإلاّ عُدّ ناكلاً .

109/3 للقاضي إمهال من توجهت عليه اليمين عند الاقتضاء .


المادة العاشرة بعد المائة :إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأدائها فينتقل القاضي لتحليفه ، أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها أو الملازمين القضائيين فيها ، فإذا كان من وجهت إليه اليمين يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فلها أن تستخلف في تحليفه محكمة محل إقامته ، وفي كلا الحالين يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف والقاضي المستخلف أو المندوب والكاتب ومن حضر من الخصوم .
110/1 المراد بالمحكمة هنا : ناظرو القضية المشتركة .

110/2 إذا امتنع من وجهت إليه اليمين عن أدائها فينذر ثلاثاً ويحرر محضر بذلك ، ويعاد إلى ناظر القضية لتقرير ما يلزم شرعاً .



المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة :يجب أن يكون أداء اليمين في مواجهة طالبها إلا إذا قرر تنازله عن حضور أدائها ، أو تخلف دون عذر مقبول مع علمه بالجلسة .

111/1 أداء اليمين لدى المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى أو المحكمة المستخلفة أو خارج مجلس القضاء يكون في مواجهة طالبها إلاّ إذا قرر تنازله عن الحضور ، فإذا قرر تنازله عن الحضور دون ذلك في الضبط .


الفصـــل الرابــع 
المعــايــنة


المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائة :يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم معاينة المتنازع فيه بجلبه إلى المحكمة إن كان ذلك ممكناً ، أو بالانتقال إليه ، أو ندب أحد أعضائها لذلك ، على أن يذكر في القرار الصادر بذلك موعد المعاينة ولها أن تستخلف في المعاينة المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها الشيء المتنازع فيه ، وفي هذه الحالة يبلغ قرار الاستخلاف القاضي المستخلف على أن يتضمن هذا القرار جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالخصوم وموضع المعاينة وغير ذلك من البيانات اللازمة لتوضيح جوانب القضية .
112/1 للقاضي رفض طلب المعاينة مقروناً بأسبابه ، مع تدوين ذلك في ضبط القضية .

112/2 عند تقرير المعاينة يدون القاضي ذلك في ضبط القضية ، وموعده ومن يحضر معه .




المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة :تدعو المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف الخصوم قبل الموعد المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل - عدا مهل المسافة - بمذكرة ترسل بوساطة إدارة المحكمة تتضمن بيان مكان الاجتماع واليوم والساعة التي سينعقد فيها .
ويجوز للمحكمة إذا لزم الأمر أن تتحفظ على الشيء موضع المعاينة إلى حين صدور الحكم أو إلى أي وقت آخر

113/1 للقاضي إجراء ما يلزم حيال المعاينة ولو لم يحضر الخصوم أو أحدهم إذا بلغوا بالموعد وفق المادتين ( 15 ، 18 ) .

113/2 إذا رأى القاضي ما يقتضي التحفظ على موضع المعاينة ، والحراسة عليه فيأمر بها ، ويراعى في ذلك المواد ( 239 ـ 245 ) .


المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائة :للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف للمعاينة تعيين خبير أو أكثر للاستعانة به في المعاينة ، ولها وللقاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف سماع من يرون سماع شهادته من الشهود في موضع النزاع .
114/1 يراعى عند تعيين الخبير المواد ( 124 ـ 134 ).

114/2 للقاضي سماع شهادة الشهود حال المعاينة ولو لم يحضر الخصم إذا بلغ بالموعد المحدد .

المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائة:يحرر محضر بنتيجة المعاينة يوقعه المعاين ، والكاتب ، ومن حضر من الخبراء ، والشهود ، والخصوم ، ويثبت في دفتر ضبط القضية.
115/1 في حال رفض أحد الشهود أو الخصوم التوقيع على المحضر فيدون ما يدل على حضورهم ورفضهم التوقيع مع بيان سبب الرفض ، ويوقع على ذلك المعاين والكاتب ، ومن حضر من الخبراء ، ومن لم يرفض التوقيع من الخصوم والشهود .


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائة :يجوز لكل صاحب مصلحة في إثبات معالم واقعة محتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء مستقبلاً أن يتقدم للمحكمة المختصة بها محلياً بدعوى مستعجلة لمعاينتها بحضور ذوي الشأن وإثبات حالتها ، وتتم المعاينة وإثبات الحالة وفق أحكام المواد السابقة .
116/1 طلب المعاينة يكون بصحيفة تقدم للمـــحكمة المختـــصة وفق المــــادة ( 39 ) .

116/2 إذا كان طلب المعاينة لاحقاً لرفع الدعوى الأصلية فتحال لناظرها .

116/3 إذا كان طلب المعاينة سابقاً لرفع الدعوى الأصلية ، فالمحكمة المختصة بنظره هي المحكمة التي تقع العين في مشمول ولايتها .

116/4 تحديد ذوي الشأن من قبل ناظر القضية .

116/5 لا يشترط لسماع دعوى المعاينة ، وإثبات الحالة حضور غير صاحب المصلحة إذا بُلغ ذوو الشأن بالموعد .



الفصــل الخـــامس
الشــهادة

المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائة: على الخصم الذي يطلب أثناء المرافعة الإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين في الجلسة كتابة أو شفاهاً الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها ، وإذا رأت المحكمة أن تلك الوقائع جائزة الإثبات بمقتضى المادة السابعة والتسعين قررت سماع شهادة الشهود وعينت جلسة لذلك وطلبت من الخصم إحضارهم فيها .
117/1 إذا لم يبادر الخصم إلى طلب سماع بينته على ما يدعيه سأله القاضي عنها.

117/2 إذا قرر القاضي سماع شهادة الشهود وعين جلسة لسماع شهادتهم فيشار إلى ذلك في ضبط القضية .


المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة :إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأداء شهادته فينتقل القاضي لسماعها أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها لذلك ، وإذا كان الشاهد يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فتستخلف المحكمة في سماع شهادته محكمة محل إقامته .
118/1 يرجع في تقدير العذر المانع من حضور الشاهد إلى ناظر القضية .

118/2 يكون الندب والاستخلاف لسماع الشهادة كما سبق بيانه في لائحة المادة ( 98 ) .



المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائة :تسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بحضور الخصوم وبدون حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم على أن تخلفهم لا يمنع من سماعها ، وعلى الشاهد أن يذكر اسمه الكامل وسنه ومهنته ومحل إقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم بالقرابة أو الاستخدام أو غيرها إن كان له اتصال بهم مع التحقق عن هويته .
119/1 إذا كان الشهود نساء فيتم التفريق بين كل اثنتين منهن سوياً .

119/2 إذا حضر الشاهد في الجلسة المحددة لسماع شهادته ولم يحضر الخصم المشهود عليه فيتم سماع شهادته وضبطها ، وتتلى على الخصم إذا حضر في جلسة تالية.

119/3 يشار إلى مهنة الشاهد وسنه ومحل إقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم في الضبط دون الصك ، أما اسمه الكامل فيذكر في الضبط والصك .


المادة العشرون بعد المائة :تؤدى الشهادة شفوياً ولا يجوز الاستعانة في أدائها بمذكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن القاضي وبشرط أن تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى ، وللخصم الذي تؤدى الشهادة ضده أن يبين للمحكمة ما يخل بشهادة الشاهد من طعن فيه أو في شهادته .

المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائة : للقاضي من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم أن يوجه للشاهد ما يراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في كشف الحقيقة وعلى القاضي في ذلك إجابة طلب الخصم إلا إذا كان السؤال غير منتج.
121/1 يرجع في تقدير كون السؤال منتجاً أو غير منتج إلى نظر القاضي.


المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا طلب أحد الخصوم إمهاله لإحضار شهوده الغائبين عن مجلس الحكم فيمهل أقل مدة كافية في نظر المحكمة فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة المعينة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته أمهل مرة أخرى مع إنذاره باعتباره عاجزاً إن لم يحضرهم ، فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة الثالثة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته فللمحكمة أن تفصل في الخصومة فإذا كان له عذر في عدم إحضار شهوده كغيبتهم أو جهله محل إقامتهم كان له حق إقامة الدعوى متى حضروا.
122/1 إذا قرر الخصم عدم قدرته على إحضار الشهود ، أو طلب مهلة طويلة عرفاً تضر بخصمه ، فللقاضي الفصل في الخصومة ويفهمه بأن له حق إقامة دعواه بسماع شهوده متى أحضرهم ، وعلى القاضي ناظر القضية أو خلفه أن يبني على ما سبق ضبطه .


المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائة :تثبت شهادة الشاهد وإجابته عما يوجه له من أسئلة في دفتر الضبط بصيغة المتكلم دون تغيير فيها ثم تتلى عليه وله أن يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة مع توقيعه وتوقيع القاضي عليه.
123/1 يراعى في تدوين شهادة الشاهد أن تكون مطابقة لما نطق به .

123/2 إذا حصل إجمال أو إبهام في شهادة الشاهد فعلى القاضي أن يطلب من الشاهد تفسير ذلك .


الفصــل الســادس
الخــبرة


المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائة :للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر ندب خبير أو أكثر وتحدد في قرارها مهمة الخبير وأجلاً لإيداع تقريره وأجلاً لجلسة المرافعة المبنية على التقرير كما تحدد فيه عند الاقتضاء السلفة التي تودع لحساب مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه والخصم المكلف بإيداعها والأجل المحدد للإيداع كما يكون لها أن تعين خبيراً لإبداء رأيه شفوياً في الجلسة وفي هذه الحالة يثبت رأيه في دفتر الضبط.
124/1 للمحكمة رفض ندب الخبير ولو طلبه أحد الخصوم مع بيان سبب الرفض في الضبط .

124/2 للمحكمة ندب الخبير الذي يطلبه أحد الخصوم وليس للخصم الآخر الاعتراض على ذلك .

124/3 تقرير المحكمة بندب الخبير وأتعابه عند الاقتضاء يدون في ضبط القضية ويبلغ له بخطاب رسمي .

124/4 السلفة هنا هي : المبلغ الذي يقدر القاضي أن تصل إليه مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه .

124/5 تودع السلفة في صندوق المحكمة ، ويأمر القاضي بصرف ما يستحقه الخبير بعد أدائه لمهمته .


المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا لم يودع الخصم المبلغ المكلف بإيداعه في الأجل الذي عينته المحكمة جاز للخصم الآخر أن يقوم بإيداع هذا المبلغ دون إخلال بحقه إذا حكم له في الرجوع على خصمه وإذا لم يودع المبلغ أي الخصمين وكان الفصل في القضية يتوقف على قرار الخبرة فللمحكمة أن تقرر إيقاف الدعوى حتى إيداع المبلغ .
125/1 تمهل المحكمة الخصم مدة خمسة أيام لإيداع السلفة قبل اتخاذ الإجراء بنقل الإيداع إلى الخصم الآخر،ويمهل المدة نفسها قبل إيقاف الدعوى .

125/2 قرار إيقاف الدعوى عند عدم إيداع المبلغ من طرفي الدعوى يصدره القاضي بقرار مسبب ، ويخضــع لتـعلــيمات التمــييز وفــق المــادة 

( 175 ).

125/3 إذا قام أحد الخصوم بعد وقف الدعوى بإيداع السلفة فيستأنف السير في الدعوى في الضبط نفسه ، ويتم إبلاغ الخصوم وفق إجراءات التبليغ .





المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا اتفق الخصوم على خبير معيّن فللمحكمة أن تقر اتفاقهم وإلا اختارت من تثق به.
126/1 إذا رفضت المحكمة الخبير المعين من قبل الخصوم فتبين سبب ذلك في الضبط قبل اختيار البدل .

126/2 قرار المحكمة في اختيار الخبير الموثوق به لديها ملزم لطرفي الدعوى .


المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائة :خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لإيداع المبلغ تدعو المحكمة الخبير وتبــين لـه مهمته وفقاً لمنطوق قرار الندب ثم يتسلم صورة منه لإنفاذ مقتضاه . وللخبير أن يطلع على الأوراق المودعة بملف الدعوى دون أن ينقل شيئاً منها إلا بإذن المحكمة.
127/1 يدون القاضي حضور الخبير في الضبط ويُفهَم بمهمته وفق منطوق قرار الندب ، ويؤخذ توقيعه على العلم وعلى اطلاعه وعلى الإذن له بالنقل مما يحتاج إليه من أوراق المعاملة .


المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا لم يكن الخبير تابعاً للمحكمة فله خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لتسلمه صورة قرار ندبه أن يطلب من المحكمة إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التي ندب إليها وللمحكمة أن تعفيه وتندب خبيراً آخر ولها أن تحكم على الخبير الذي لم يؤد مهمته بالمصاريف التي تسبب في صرفها بدون نتيجة وفق القواعد الشرعية .
128/1 الحكم على الخبير الذي لم يؤد مهمته بالمصاريف المذكورة يكون في دعوى مستقلة تحال للقاضي ناظر الدعوى الأصلية أو خلفه .

128/2 ترفع الدعوى على الخبير من قبل المتضرر من دفع المصاريف .





المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائة :يجوز رد الخبراء للأسباب التي تجيز رد القضاة ، وتفصل المحكمة التي عيّنت الخبير في طلب الرد بحكم غير قابل للتمييز ، ولا يقبل طلب رد الخبير من الخصم الذي اختاره إلا إذا كان سبب الرد قد جد بعد أن تم الاختيار.
129/1 الأسباب التي تجيز رد الخبير هي : ما ذكر في المادة ( 92 ) من هذا النظام. أما عدم قبولهم فوفق المادة ( 8 ) ولائحتها .

129/2 يقدم طلب رد الخبير إلى القاضي الذي قرر ندبه .

129/3 يكون النظر في طلب الرد في ضبط القضية نفسها .

129/4 إذا لم يعلم الخصم بسبب الرد إلا بعد اختياره الخبير فله طلب رده .

129/5 لا يقبل طلب الرد بعد قفل باب المرافعة ، ومن باب أولى بعد صدور الحكم ، إذا كان سبب الرد من الأسباب الواردة في المادة ( 92 ) .


المادة الثلاثون بعد المائة :على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخاً لا يتجاوز الأيام العشرة التالية لتسلمه قرار الندب وأن يبلغ الخصوم في ميعاد مناسب بمكان الاجتماع وزمانه ويجب على الخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح .
130/1 يقوم الخبير بتبليغ الخصوم مباشرة بكتاب مسجل وإذا تعذر ذلك فيكون التبليغ عن طريق المحكمة حسب إجراءات التبليغ .


المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائة :يعد الخبير محضراً بمهمته يشتمل على بيان أعماله بالتفصيل كما يشتمل على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم وأقوال الأشخاص الذين اقتضت الحاجة سماع أقوالهم موقعاً عليه منهم ، ويشفع الخبير محضره بتقرير موقع منه يضمنه نتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي يستند عليها في تبرير هذا الرأي ، وإذا تعدد الخبراء واختلفوا فعليهم أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً يذكرون فيه رأي كل واحد منهم وأسبابه .
131/1 للقاضي عند اختلاف الخبراء ندب خبير أو أكثر للترجيح إذا لم يمكنه الترجيح من واقع الدعوى وبيناتها أو من تقارير سابقة .

131/2 يذكر الخبراء في التقرير ما أجمعوا عليه أولاً ، ثم يذكر كل خبير رأيه الذي انفرد به واحداً تلو الآخر في التقرير نفسه .






المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائة :على الخبير أن يودع إدارة المحكمة تقريره وما يلحق به من محاضر الأعمال وما سلم إليه من أوراق وعليه أن يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الإيداع في أربع وعشرين ساعة التالية لحصول الإيداع وذلك بكتاب مسجل .
132/1 للخبير الاحتفاظ بصور من تقريره ومرافقاته وعليه إعادة الأصول إلى المحكمة .

132/2 إبلاغ الخبير للخصوم عند إيداع تقريره في المحكمة يكون عن طريق العناوين المسجلة في صحيفة الدعوى وإذا تعذر ذلك فيكون التبليغ عن طريق المحكمة ، حسب إجراءات التبليغ .


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشة تقريره إن رأت حاجة لذلك ، ولها أن تعيد إليه تقريره ليتدارك ما تبين لها من وجوه الخطأ أو النقص في عمله ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو أكثر.
133/1 تدون نتيجة تقرير الخبير ومناقشته في الضبط ، ويضم أصله إلى ملف الدعوى .


المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة : رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة ولكنها تستأنس به.
134/1 إذا ظهر للقاضي ما يقتضي رد رأي الخبير أو بعضه ، فعليه التسبيب عند الحكم وتدوينه في الضبط ، والصك .

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائة :تقدر أتعاب الخبراء ومصروفاتهم وفقاً للائحة يصدرها وزير العدل.

135/1 تقدر أتعاب الخبير وطريقة دفعها باتفاق بين الخبير والخصوم .

135/2 إذا لم يحصل اتفاق أو كان الاتفاق مختلفاً فيه ، أو باطلاً ، قدرها القاضي ناظر القضية بناء على طلب الخبير ، أو الخصوم ، أو أحدهما .

135/3 يكون تقدير أتعاب الخبير بما يتناسب مع الجهد الذي بذله الخبير والنفع الذي عاد على الخصوم أو أحدهما ، والخبرة المبذولة .

135/4 ما يقرره القاضي من الأتعاب يكون ملزماً للخصوم والخبير .

135/5 يراعى في إيداع أتعاب الخبير ، ومصـــروفاته ، مـا جـاء في الـمـادتـين ( 124 ـ 125 ) ولوائحهما .


المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائة : تؤلف بقرار من وزير العدل لجنة للخبراء ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية اختصاص هذه اللجنة وأسلوب مباشرتها لاختصاصها.
136/1 يقوم بأعمال الخبرة أمام جهات القضاء خبراء وزارة العدل ، وخبراء الجهات الحكومية الأخرى والخبراء المرخص لهم.

136/2 للقاضي الاستعانة بمن يراه من الخبراء عند عدم وجود من ذكر في الفقرة ( 136/1) .

136/3 يشكل في المحاكم العامة قسم يسمى ( قسم الخبراء ) يضم أعضاء هيئة النظر والمهندسين والمساحين والمترجمين ونحوهم تحت إشراف رئيس المحكمة .

136/4 لجنة الخبراء بالوزارة هي الجهة المختصة التي توصي بتعيين الخبراء في المحاكم حسب الحاجة .

136/5 تعقد هذه اللجنة جلساتها في مقر وزارة العدل حسب الاقتضاء على ألا تقل عن ثلاث جلسات في العام .

136/6 تعد لجنة الخبراء في وزارة العدل قائمة بأسماء الخبراء الذين تستعين بهم المحاكم ويشترط فيمن يدرج اسمه في هذه القائمة ما يأتي : 

أ - أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك .

ب– أن يكون حاصلاً على ترخيص بمزاولة مهنته ساري المفعول من الجهة المختصة .

136/7 مع عدم الإخلال بدعوى التعويض لمن لحقه ضرر أو أي دعوى أخرى ، يشطب من القائمة كل خبير خالف أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه ، أو أخل بواجباته المهنية أو ارتكب عملاً ينال من شرف المهنة بعد توصية لجنة الخبراء بذلك وينظر في طلب إعادته من قبل اللجنة المذكورة بعد سنة من تاريخ الشطب .

136/8 قرار الشطب نهائي غير قابل للطعن وذلك بعد إيقاعه من وزير العدل أو من يفوضه .

136/9 لا يجوز للخبير المشطوب اسمه من القائمة مزاولة مهنة الخبرة في المحاكم مدة الشطب ولا يسوغ الاستعانة به خلال تلك المدة .


المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :يجوز لوزير العدل أن يعين موظفين يتفرغون لبعض أعمال الخبرة لدى المحاكم.

الفصــل الســابــع
الكتـــابــة


المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائة :الكتابة التي يكون بها الإثبات إما أن تدون في ورقة رسمية أو ورقة عادية . والورقة الرسمية هي التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن وذلك طبقاً للأوضاع النظامية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه.
أما الورقة العادية فهي التي تكون موقعة بإمضاء من صدرت منه أو ختمه أو بصمته.

138/1 للخصم أن يقدم أي محرر يرى أنه يظهر الحق له في الدعوى .


المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على الكشط والمحو والتحشية وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في الورقة من إسقاط قيمتها في الإثبات.
وإذا كانت صحة الورقة محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها أن تسأل الموظف الذي صدرت عنه أو الشخص الذي حررها ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيها .

139/1 للقاضي عدم إعمال ما يشك فيه من معلومات الورقة .


المادة الأربعون بعد المائة :لا يقبل الطعن في الأوراق الرسمية إلا بادعاء التزوير ما لم يكن ما هو مذكور فيها مخالفاً للشرع.
140/1 التزوير على الأوراق الرسمية نوعان : تزوير معلومات ، وتزوير توقيع وكلاهما قادح في حجيتها .

140/2 مخالفة الأوراق الرسمية لأحكام الشرع قادح في حجيتها ولو سلمت من التزوير .


المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائة :إذا أنكر من نسب إليه مضمون ما في الورقة خطه أو إمضاءه أو بصمته أو ختمه أو أنكر ذلك خلفه أو نائبه وكانت الورقة منتجة في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بمدى صحة الخط أو الإمضاء ، فللمحكمة إجراء المقارنة تحت إشرافها بوساطة خبير أو أكثر تسميهم في قرار المقارنة .
141/1 إذا تبين للقاضي صحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو البصمة ، أو الختم الذي أنكره الخصم ، فيذكر مستنده على ذلك ولا حاجة لإجراء المقارنة .

141/2 إنكار الخلف والنائب مضمون الورقة - عقب مصادقة الأصيل عليه -غير قادح في الورقة .



141/3 إقرار الخلف بمضمون الورقة - عقب إنكار الأصيل - لا يسري على غير المقر.

المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائة :تكون مقارنة الخط أو الإمضاء أو البصمة أو الختم الذي حصل إنكاره على ما هو ثابت من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمة أو ختم من نسبت إليه الورقة.
142/1 للمحكمة أن ترفق المستندات الثابتة التي تقارن بها الأوراق المشكوك فيها.

142/2 يلزم إرفاق المستندات الثابتة في حق متوفى لمقارنتها بالأوراق المشكوك فيها .

142/3 للمحكمة تفويض خبير الخطوط في الحصول على مستندات ثابتة من أي جهة كانت .




المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائة :يجب التوقيع من قبل القاضي والكاتب على الورقة محل النزاع بما يفيد الاطلاع ، ويحرر محضر في دفتر الضبط يبين فيه حالة الورقة وأوصافها بياناً كافياً ويوقع عليه القاضي والكاتب والخصوم.

المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائة :على الخصوم أن يحضروا في الموعد الذي يعينه القاضي لتقديم ما لديهم من أوراق المقارنة واختيار ما يصلح منها لذلك فإن تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات ، وإذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار الأوراق المقدمة للمقارنة صالحة لها .
144/1 يقدم الخصم المكلف بإثبات صحة الخط ، أو الختم ، أو الإمضاء أو البصمة المدونة على الورقة ما لديه من أوراق ، عليها ختم أو إمضاء من نسبت إليه لتتم المقارنة بينها ، ولخصمه تقديم ما يعارضها .

144/2 تعرض هذه الأوراق على الخصم لأخذ إقراره ، أو إنكاره لها قبل عرضها على خبير الخطوط .

144/3 يدون اتفاق الخصوم على الأوراق الصالحة للمقارنة في الضبط مع تدوين مضمونها وأوصافها ، وعند اختلافهم يختار القاضي ما يصلح منها للمقارنة .


المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائة : يضع القاضي والكاتب توقيعاتهما على أوراق التطبيق قبل الشروع فيه ويذكر ذلك في المحضر.
145/1 أوراق التطبيق هي : الأوراق الثابتة بإقرار،أو بينة أو اتفق عليها الخصوم، والمراد مقارنتها بالأوراق المطعون فيها بالتزوير .


المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائة :إذا كان أصل الورقة الرسمية موجوداً ، فإن الصورة التي نقلت منها خطياً أو تصويراً وصدرت عن موظف عام في حدود اختصاصه وصادق على مطابقتها لأصلها – تكون لها قوة الورقة الرسمية الأصلية بالقدر الذي يقرر فيه بمطابقته الصورة للأصل .وتعد الصورة المصدقة مطابقة للأصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الخصوم وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل ، وكل صورة غير مصدقة بما يفيد مطابقتها لأصلها لا تصلح للاحتجاج .
146/1 مطابقة صورة الورقة الرسمية لأصلها ، لا يمنع من القدح فيها بالتزوير .


المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز لمن بيده ورقة عادية أن يخاصم من تتضمن هذه الورقة حقاً عليه ليقر بها ولو كان الالتزام الوارد فيها غير مستحق الأداء وقت الاختصام ويكون ذلك بدعوى تتبع فيها الإجراءات المعتادة ، فإذا حضر المدعى عليه فأقر فعلى المحكمة أن تثبت إقراره ، وإن أنكر فتأمر المحكمة بتحقيقها وفقاً للإجراءات السالفة الذكر.
147/1 يختص بنظر الدعوى المذكورة في المادة المحكمة صاحبة الاختصاص النوعي للحق الذي تضمنته الورقة .

147/2 إذا أقيمت الدعوى في مضمون الورقة العادية المثبتة ، فينظرها القاضي الذي أثبتها ، أو خلفه ، وفق الاختصاص النوعي .

147/3 للمحكمة المختصة أن تحكم بلزوم تسليم المبلغ الحال ، وبدفع المؤجل في حينه ؛ لثبوته في الذمة بالعقد ، إذا طلب ذلك مستحقه ، ولا يحكم بالمؤجل ، إذا لم يكن ثابتاً في الذمة لتعليقه على شرط ، أو خيار ونحوه .

147/4 التحقيق في صحة الورقة العادية يكون بالمقارنة وفق الإجراءات الواردة في المواد ( 141 ـ 145 ) .


المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر جلب مستندات أو أوراق من الدوائر الرسمية في المملكة إذا تعذر ذلك على الخصوم.

المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز الادعاء بالتزوير في أي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى باستدعاء يقدم إلى إدارة المحكمة ، تحدد فيه كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به ، وإجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثباته بها ، ويجوز للمدعى عليه بالتزوير وقف سير التحقيق فيه في أي حال كان عليها بنـزولـه عن التمسك بالورقة المطعون فيها وللمحكمة في هذه الحال أن تأمر بضبط الورقة ، أو حفظها إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة.
149/1يترتب على دعوى التزوير وقف السير في الدعوى ، حتى انتهاء التحقيق ، مالم يكن للمدعي دليل آخر يثبت دعواه .

149/2 ضبط الورقة هنا هو : أخذها من صاحبها والتهميش عليها بالإلغاء. وحفظها : إيداعها ملف الدعوى بعد التهميش عليها .

149/3 تنظر دعوى التزوير في الورقة من ناظر القضية الأصلية ، وفي ضبطها .

149/4يستأنف القاضي السير في الدعوى عند نزول صاحب الورقة المطعون فيها بالتزوير عن التمسك بها .




المادة الخمسون بعد المائة : على مدعي التزوير أن يسلم إدارة المحكمة الورقة المطعون فيها إن كانت تحت يده أو صورتها المبلغة إليه ، وإن كانت الورقة تحت يد الخصم فللقاضي بعد اطلاعه على الاستدعاء أن يكلفه فوراً بتسليمها إلى إدارة المحكمة ، فإذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم الورقة وتعذر على المحكمة العثور عليها اعتبرت غير موجودة و لا يمنع ذلك من اتخاذ أي إجراء بشأنها إن أمكن فيما بعد .
150/1إذا سلم الخصم الورقة لإدارة المحكمة ، فإنها تقوم بقيدها ، وبعثها لناظر القضية وللخصم تسليمها مباشرة للقاضي .

150/2 إذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم الورقة المطعون فيها بالتزوير، وأمكن جلبها من أي جهة فللمحكمة اتخاذ أي إجراء لإحضارها والتحقيق فيها عند الاقتضاء .

150/3إذا لم يمـكن جـلـب الورقة لجهالة مكانها وامتنع الخصم عن إحضارها ، أو أنكرها فيدوّن القاضي ذلك في الضبط ، ويستمر في نظر الدعوى باعتبار عدم وجودها .

150/4 إقرار الخصم بتزوير الورقة وامتناعه عن إحضارها ، لا يعفيه من المسؤولية الجنائية حسب تقدير القاضي .





المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائة : إذا كان الادعاء بالتزوير منتجاً في النزاع ولم تف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بصحة الورقة أو تزويرها ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه الطاعن في تقريره منتج أمرت بالتحقيق .
151/1 إذا أمر القاضي بالتحقيق فيدون ذلك في الضبط ، ويتم التحقيق من قبل الجهة المختصة .

151/2 للقاضي أن يقرر صحة الورقة المطعون فيها أو تزويرها ولو لم يتم التحقيق بشأنها إذا وفت وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها بذلك .




المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائة :إذا ثبت تزوير الورقة فعلى المحكمة أن ترسلها مع صور المحاضر المتعلقة بها إلى الجهة المختصة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الجزائية اللازمة.

المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز للمحكمة ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير أن تحكم باستبعاد أي ورقة إذا ظهر لها من حالتها أو من ظروف الدعوى أنها مزورة أو مشتبه فيها كما أن للمحكمة عدم الأخذ بالورقة التي تشتبه في صحتها وفي هذه الأحوال يجب على المحكمة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التي استبانت منها ذلك.

المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة مزورة أن يخاصم من بيده هذه الورقة ومن يستفيد منها لسماع الحكم بتزويرها . ويكون ذلك بدعوى ترفع وفقاً للأوضاع المعتادة وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى القواعد والإجراءات السالفة الذكر.
154/1 يختص بنظر الدعوى المذكورة المحكمة صاحبة الاختصاص النوعي للحق الذي تتضمنه الورقة .

154/2 للمدعي أن يطلب في هذه الدعوى أخذ الورقة ممن هي بيده والتهميش عليها بالإلغاء .


الفصـــل الثــامن 
الــقرائن



المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز للقاضي أن يستنتج قرينة أو أكثر من وقائع الدعوى أو مناقشة الخصوم أو الشهود لتكون مستنداً لحكمه أو ليكمل بها دليلاً ناقصاً ثبت لديه ليكون بهما معاً اقتناعه بثبوت الحق لإصدار الحكم.
155/1 عند استنتاج القاضي للقرينة يبين وجه دلالتها .


المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائة :لكل من الخصوم أن يثبت ما يخالف القرينة التي استنتجها القاضي وحينئذ تفقد القرينة قيمتها في الإثبات.

المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :حيازة المنقول قرينة بسيطة على ملكية الحائز له عند المنازعة في الملكية ويجوز للخصم إثبات العكس.
157/2 حيازة المنقول قرينة بسيطة على ملكية الحائز يستند عليها في الحكم مع يمين الحائز عند عدم البينة .

منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات الشرعية

الباب الأول

أحكام عامة
المادة الأولى :تطبق المحاكم على القضايا المعروضة أمامها أحكامَ الشريعة الإسلامية ؛ وفقاً لما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، وما يصدره ولي الأمر من أنظمة لا تتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة ، وتتقيد في إجراءات نظرها بما ورد في هذا النظام .

1/1 يعمل بالأنظمة ، والقرارات ، والتعليمات السارية التي لا تتعارض مع هذا النظام.

1/2 اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للمحاكم ، وغيرها من اللغات يترجم إليها.

1/3 تطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام على الدعاوى الجزائية فيما لم يرد لـه حكم في نظام الإجراءات الجزائية ، وفيما لا يتعارض مع طبيعتها . 



المادة الثانية :تسري أحكام هذا النظام على : الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها ، والإجراءات التي لم تتم قبل نفاذه ، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي :

أ - المواد المعدلة للاختصاص بالنسبة للدعاوى المرفوعة قبل نفاذ هذا النظام 

ب - المواد المعدلة للمواعيد بالنسبة للميعاد الذي بدأ قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

ج - النصوص المنشئة أو الملغية لطرق الاعتراض بموجب هذا النظام بالنسبة للأحكام النهائية التي صدرت قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

2/1الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها هي : التي نظرت ولم يصدر فيها حكم من ناظرها.

2/2 المواد المعدلة للاختصاص هما : المادتان ( 31 ، 37 ) من هذا النظام .

2/3 النصوص المعدلة للمواعيد هي : المواد ( 22 ، 40 ، 41 ، 235 ) من هذا النظام.

2/4النصوص المنشئة لطرق الاعتراض هي : المواد الخاصة بالتماس إعادة النظر من المادة ( 192 ـ 195 ) .

2/5 النص الملغي لطرق الاعتراض هو : المادة ( 175 ) من هذا النظام . والخاصة بالاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ، ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة .



المادة الثالثة :كل إجراء من إجراءات المرافعات تم صحيحاً في ظل نظام معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ، ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في هذا النظام .



المادة الرابعة : لا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة مشروعة ، ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق ، أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه .

وإذا ظهر للقاضي أن الدعوى صورية كان عليه رفضها ، وله الحكم على المدعي بنكال .

4/1 يقصد بالمصلحة : كل ما فيه جلب نفع أو دفع ضرر .

4/2 يستظهر القاضي الطلب إن لم يحرره طالبه ، ويرد ما لا مصلحة فيه ، سواء أكان الطلب أصليّاً أم عارضاً .

4/3 يقصد بالضرر المحدق : أن الاعتداء على الحق لم يقع ، غير أن هناك قرائن معتبرة تدل على قرب وقوعه . 

4/4 يقبل الطلب بالاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع من غير حضور الخصم الآخر، إذا كان يتعذر حضوره . ومن ذلك : طلب المعاينة لإثبات الحالة كما في المادة (116) من هذا النظام .

4/5 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن دعوى المدعي كيدية ،حكم برد الدعوى، وله الحكم بتعزير المدعي بما يردعه .

4/6 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن الدعوى صورية ، حكم برد الدعوى ، وله الحكم بالتعزير .

4/7 يـكون الحـكم برد الدعوى والتعزير - في القضايا الكيدية والصورية -في ضبط القضية نفسها ، ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز .

4/8 يقرر التعزير في القضايا الكيدية ، والصورية حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه بعد الحكم برد الدعوى ، واكتسابه القطعية .



المادة الخامسة :تقبل الدعوى من ثلاثة-على الأقل-من المواطنين في كل ما فيه مصلحة عامة ، إذا لم يكن في البلد جهة رسمية مسؤولة عن تلك المصلحة .

5/1 المصلحة العامة هي : ما يتعلق بمنفعة البلد .

5/2 يراعى في قبول الدعوى في المصالح العامة أن يتقدم بها ثلاثة من المواطنين من أعيان البلد .

5/3 إذا كان بلد المحكمة يتبع في اختصاصه بلداً آخر يوجد فيه جهة رسمية لها الاختصاص ، فلا تسمع الدعوى إلا من جهتها .



المادة السادسة :يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص النظام على بطلانه ، أو شَابَهُ عيبٌ تخلف بسببه الغرض من الإجراء ولا يحكم بالبطلان -رغم النص عليه - إذا ثبت تحقق الغاية من الإجراء.

6/1 الذي يقدر تحقق الغاية من الإجراء ، هو ناظر القضية .



المادة السابعة :يجب أن يحضر مع القاضي-في الجلسات وفي جميع إجراءات الدعوى -كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه مع القاضي ، وإذا تعذر حضور الكاتب فللقاضي تولي الإجراء وتحرير المحضر.

7/1 يقصد بالمحضر هنا : ضبط الدعوى ، وكل ما يتعلق بها من محاضر .

7/2 يرجع في تقدير تعذر حضور الكاتب إلى القاضي .



المادة الثامنة :لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة وغيرهم - من أعوان القضاة -أن يباشروا عملاً يدخل في حدود وظائفهم ، في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم ، أو بأزواجهم ، أو بأقاربهم ، أو أصهارهم ، حتى الدرجة الرابعة ، وإلا كان هذا العمل باطلاً .

8/1 الأقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة هم : 

الدرجة الأولى : الآباء ، والأمهات ، والأجداد ، والجدات وإن علوا .

الدرجة الثانية : الأولاد ، وأولادهم وإن نزلوا . 

الدرجة الثالثة : الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب ، أو لأم،وأولادهم.

الدرجة الرابعة : الأعمام والعمات ، وأولادهم ، والأخوال ، والخالات وأولادهم 

8/2 تطبق هذه الدرجات الأربع على أقارب الزوجة وهم الأصهار .

8/3 أعوان القضاة هم : الكتبة والمحضرون ، والمترجمون ، والخبراء ، ومأمورو بيوت المال ، ونحوهم .



المادة التاسعة : تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام حسب تقويم أم القرى ، ويعتبر غروب شمس كل يوم نهايته .

9/1 يراعى-في الحالات التي تستوجب الإشارة فيها إلى التاريخ الميلادي-أن يكتب التاريخ الهجري أولاً ، ثم يشار إلى ما يوافقه من التاريخ الميلادي ، مع ذكر اسم اليوم بجانب تاريخه بحسب تقويم أم القرى .

9/2 يرجع في تقدير وقت شروق الشمس ، وغروبها في كل مدينة إلى تقويم أم القرى ، ويراعى فوارق التوقيت بين البلدان .



المادة العاشرة :يقصد بمحل الإقامة في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام المكان الذي يقطنه الشخص على وجه الاعتياد . وبالنسبة للبدو الرحل ، يعد محل إقامة الشخص ، المكان الذي يقطنه عند إقامة الدعوى . وبالنسبة للموقوفين والسجناء ، يعد محل إقامة الشخص ، المكان الموقوف أو المسجون فيه . 

ويجوز لأي شخص أن يـختار محل إقــامة خــاصاً يتـــلقى فيه الإخــطارات و التبليغات التي توجه إليه بشأن مواضيع ، أو معاملات معينة بالإضافة إلى محل إقامته العام .

10/1 يلزم السجين أو الموقوف الاستمرار في حضور جلسات القضايا المقامة عليه في المحكمة التي تنظرها أثناء سجنه ، أو إيقافه والتي تم ضبط الدعوى فيها حتى تنتهي هذه القضايا ، ولو بعد خروجه من السجن ، أو الإيقاف ، بخلاف القضايا المقامة عليه بعد خروجه من السجن ، فنظرها في محكمة البلد التي يقيم فيها على وجه الاعتياد ، إلا ما استثني في باب الاختصاص .

10/2 إذا كان الـمدعى عليه ناقص الأهلية ، أو ناظر وقف فالعبرة بمحل إقامة وليه ، ومحل إقامة ناظر الوقف.

10/3 إذا كان المدعى عليه وكيلاً شرعيّاً ، فالعبرة بمحل إقامة الأصيل .



المادة الحادية عشرة :لا يجوز نقل أي قضية رفعت بطريقة صحيحة لمحكمة مختصة إلى محكمة أو جهة أخرى قبل الحكم فيها .

11/1 تدخل الدعوى في ولاية القاضي بإحالتها إليه ، فلا يجوز إحالتها إلى جهة أخرى ، ولا يملك أحد سحبها ، إلا بعد الحكم فيها .

11/2 إذا كانت القضية منظورة فيجب بقاء المعاملة بعينها عند ناظرها ، حتى انتهائها بالحكم .

11/3 إذا لزم الأمر الكتابة بشأن إجراء ، أو استفسار في موضوعها ، فيكون ذلك بخطاب من القاضي ، وعليه أن يرفق معه صورة ما يحتاج إليه من أوراق المعاملة.

11/4 عند الحاجة للاطلاع على أصل المعاملة من قبل أي جهة مختصة ، فلها أن تندب من يطلع عليها في مكتب القاضي بإذن من القاضي ، وتحت إشرافه.

11/5 إذا رفعت القضية للقاضي ، أو أحيلت إليه ، وهو غير مختص بها ، فيعيدها إلى الجهة المختصة .

11/6 في جميع الأحوال التي تستدعي إحالة المعاملة ــ قبل الحكم فيها ــ يكتفى في ذلك بخطاب من ناظر القضية .

11/7 كل دعوى نشأت عن حكم في قضية سابقة ، فينظرها مصدر الحكم السابق ، إذا كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها ، وكانت مشمولة بولايته . وذلك كالحكم بصرف النظر لتوجه الدعوى على من بيده العين ، أو الحكم ببطلان عقد ، أو تصحيحه ، أو انتفائه ، أو ثبوته ، أو مطالبة المحامي بأجرته . 

المادة الثانية عشرة :يتم التبليغ بوساطة المحضرين ، بناء على أمر القاضي ، أو طلب الخصم ، أو إدارة المحكمة ، ويقوم الخصوم أو وكلاؤهم بمتابعة الإجراءات ، وتقديم أوراقها للمحضرين لتبليغها ؛ ويجوز التبليغ بوساطة صاحب الدعوى ، إذا طلب ذلك .



المادة الثالثة عشرة :لا يجوز إجراء أي تبليغ أو تنفيذ في محل الإقامة قبل شروق الشمس ، ولا بعد غروبها ، ولا في أيام العطل الرسمية ، إلا في حالات الضرورة ، وبإذن كتابي من القاضي .

13/1 إذا تم التبليغ في الأوقات الممنوعة ، وحضر المدعى عليه في الموعد المحدد فالتبليغ صحيح ؛ لتحقق الغاية ؛ وفق المادة (6) .

13/ 2 يقصد بالعطل الرسمية : يوما الخميس والجمعة من كل أسبوع ، وعطلتا العيدين ، وما يقرره ولي الأمر عطلة لعموم الموظفين .

13/3 تقدير الضرورة-المشار إليها في هذه المادة-من اختصاص ناظر القضية .



المادة الرابعة عشرة :يجب أن يكون التبليغ من نسختين متطابقتين ، إحداهما أصل ، والأخرى صورة ، وإذا تعدد من وجه إليهم تعين تعدد الصور بقدر عددهم .

ويجب أن يشتمل التبليغ على ما يأتي :

أ - موضوع التبليغ ، وتاريخه باليوم ، والشهر ، والسنة ، والساعة التي تم فيها .

ب- الاسم الكامل لطالب التبليغ ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته .

ج - الاسم الكامل لمن وجه إليه التبليغ ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته فإن لم يكن محل إقامته معلوماً وقت التبليغ ، فآخر محل إقامة كان لَه .

د -اسم المحضر والمحكمة التي يعمل لديها .

هـ- اسم من سلمت إليه صورة ورقة التبليغ ، وصفته ، وتوقيعه على أصلها ، أو إثبات امتناعه وسببه . 

و- توقيع المحضر على كل من الأصل والصورة .

14/1 إعداد التبليغ يكون من قبل مكتب المواعيد في المحكمة . 

14/2 يجب-قدر الإمكان-اشتمال ورقة التبليغ على ما جاء في الفقرة(ب،ج ) 

14/3 ترفق بصورة ورقة التبليغ صورة من صحيفة الدعوى وفق المادتين (20، 39). 

14/4 يكفي ذكر صفة من يمثل الجهة الحكومية في حال التبليغ والإخطار .

14/5 يقصد بمحل الإقامة في الفقرتين ( ب ، ج ) محل الإقامة المعتاد ، أو : المختار الذي يتلقى فيه الإخطارات والتبليغات وفق ما نصت عليه المادة ( 10 ).

14/6 على من يتولى التبليغ أن يذكر الاسم الثلاثي لمن سلمت له صورة التبليغ وصفته وذلك في أصل التبليغ . 

14/7 إذا كان المستلم للتبليغ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وجب إيضاح ذلك في أصل التبليغ وأخذ بصمة إبهام المستلم على أصل ورقة التبليغ .



المادة الخامسة عشرة :يسلم المحضر صورة التبليغ إلى من وجهت إليه في محل إقامته أو عمله إن وجد ، وإلا فيسلمها إلى من يوجد في محل إقامته من الساكنين معه من أهله ، وأقاربه ، وأصهاره ، أو من يوجد ممن يعمل في خدمته .

فإذا لم يوجد منهم أحد ، أو امتنع من وجد عن التسلّم : فيسلم الصورة حسب الأحوال إلى عمدة الحي ، أو قسم الشرطة ، أو رئيس المركز ، أو شيخ القبيلة ، الذين يقع محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصهم حسب الترتيب السابق .

وعلى المحضر أن يبين ذلك في حينه بالتفصيل في أصل التبليغ .

وعلى المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للجهة الإدارية أن يرسل إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ في محل إقامته أو عمله خطاباً ــ مسجلاً مع إشعار بالتسلم ــ يخبره فيه أن الصورة سلمت إلى الجهة الإدارية .

15/ 1يقوم الوكيل مقام الأصيل في استلام التبليغ .

15/2 يكون تسليم صورة التبليغ للبالغ العاقل .

15/3 من تسلم صورة ورقة التبليغ ورفض التوقيع على أصلها فهو في حكم من رفض تسلمها .

15/4لا تسري الآثار المترتبة على التبليغ-داخل المملكة-إلا إذا بعث مكتب المحضرين أصل ورقة التبليغ إلى القاضي موقعاً عليه بالتبليغ . 

15/5 تقوم الجـهات الـمذكورة في هذه الـمادة بإفادة المحكمة - خلال ثلاثة أيام - بما اتخذته من إجراء حيال صورة التبليغ المسلم لها من المحضر .

15/6 إذا صادف اليوم التالي لتسليم صورة التبليغ للجهة الإدارية عطلة رسمية امتد الميعاد إلى أول يوم عمل يلي هذه العطلة . 



المادة السادسة عشرة :على مراكز الشرطة وعمد الأحياء أن يساعدوا محضر المحكمة على أداء مهمته في حدود الاختصاص .

16/1شيوخ القبائل ومعرفوها في حكم عمد الأحياء .



المادة السابعة عشرة :يكون التبليغ نظامياً متى سلم إلى شخص من وجه إليه ، ولو في غير محل إقامته أو عمله.



المادة الثامنة عشرة :يكون تسليم صورة التبليغ على النحو الآتي

أ - ما يتعلق بالأجهزة الحكومية إلى رؤسائها أو من ينوب عنهم . ب - ما يتعلق بالأشخاص ذوي الشخصية المعنوية العامة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم .

ج - ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم .

د - ما يتعلق بالشركات والمؤسسات الأجنبية التي لها فرع أو وكيل في المملكة إلى مدير الفرع أو من ينوب عنه أو الوكيل أو من ينوب عنه . هـ - ما يتعلق برجال القوات المسلحة ومن في حكمهم إلى المرجع المباشر إلى من وجه إليه التبليغ .

و - ما يتعلق بالبحارة وعمال السفن إلى الربان . 

ز - ما يتعلق بالمحجور عليه إلى الأوصياء أو الأولياء حسب الأحوال .

ح - ما يتعلق بالمسجونين أو الموقوفين إلى المدير في السجن أو محل التوقيف . 

ط - ما يتعلق بمن ليس له محل إقامة معروف أو محل إقامة مختار في المملكة إلى وزارة الداخلية بالطرق الإدارية المتبعة لإعلانه بالطريقة المناسبة .



18/1المقصود بالتبليغ في الفقرات ( أ ، ب ، ج ، د ) ما كانت الدعوى فيه ضــد الجهات المذكورة في تلك الفقرات ، أما التبليغ ضد الأفراد العاملين في تلك الجهات الأربع ، فيكون وفق ما جاء في المادة ( 15 ) .

18/2في حكم رجال القوات المسلحة جميع العسكريين . 

18/3للقاضي ــ عند الاقتضاء بعد استيفاء ما جاء في الفقرة ( ط ) من هذه المادة ـ أن يعلن عن طلب الموجه إليه التبليغ في إحدى الصحف المحلية التي يراها محققة للمقصود .

18/4التبليغ الذي يكون عن طريق وزارة الداخلية الوارد في الفقرة ( ط ) يكون بكتابة المحكمة إلى إمارة المنطقة ، أو المحافظة ، أو المركز الذي تكون فيه المحكمة .



المادة التاسعة عشرة : في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ، إذا امتنع المراد تبليغه ، أو من ينوب عنه من تسلم الصورة ، أو من التوقيع على أصلها بالتسلم فعلى المحضر أن يثبت ذلك في الأصل والصورة ، ويسلم الصورة للإمارة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ ، أو الجهة التي تعينها الإمارة .

19/1المقصود بالإمارة : إمارة المنطقة ، أو المحافظة ، أو المركز.

19/2لا تسري الآثار المترتبة على تبليغ الجهات المذكورة في هذه المادة إلا إذا بعث مكتب المحضرين أصل ورقة التبليغ إلى القاضي موقعاً عليه بالتبليغ. 

19/3تقوم الإمــارة أو الجــهة التي تعـينها بإبـلاغ المحكمة - خلال ثلاثة أيام - بما تتخذه من إجراء حيال صورة التبليغ المسلم لها من المحضر. 

المادة العشرون : إذا كان محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ في بلد أجنبي فترسل صورة التبليغ إلى وزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية ، ويكتفى بالرد الذي يفيد وصول الصورة إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ .

20/1ترسل المحكمة صورة التبليغ إلى وزارة الخارجية عن طريق إمارة المنطقة .

20/2يلزم المدعي أن يقدم صحيفة الدعوى مطبوعة ، ونسخة عنها مترجمةً إلى لغة المدعى عليه إذا كان لا يتكلم العربية . 

20/3تختم صورة صحيفة الدعوى ، وصورة التبليغ بخاتم المحكمة .



المادة الحادية والعشرون : إذا كان محل التبليغ داخل المملكة خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة ، فترسل الأوراق المراد تبليغها من رئيس هذه المحكمة ، أو قاضيها إلى رئيس ، أو قاضي المحكمة التي يقع التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصها .

21/1يراعى في تحديد الموعد مدة ذهاب أوراق التبليغ ورجوعها . 

21/2تبلغ المحكمة المرسل لها الأوراق المراد تبليغها ، وتعيد الأوراق مزودة بالنتيجة للمحكمة التي أرسلتها .

المادة الثانية والعشرون :تضاف مدة ستين يوماً إلى المواعيد المنصوص عليها نظاماً لمن يكون محل إقامته خارج المملكة .

22/1المواعيد المنصوص عليها نظاماً في هذه المادة : ما جاء في المواد( 40 ، 84 ، 235 ) من هذا النظام ، وللقاضي الزيادة على ذلك عند الحاجة .



المادة الثالثة والعشرون : إذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالأيام ، أو بالشهور ، أو بالسنين فلا يحسب منه يوم الإعلان ، أو اليوم الذي حدث فيه الأمر المعتبر في نظر النظام مجرياً للميعاد ، وينقضي الميعاد بانقضاء اليوم الأخير منه إذا كان يجب أن يحصل فيه الإجراء .

أما إذا كان الميعاد مما يجب انقضاؤه قبل الإجراء فلا يجوز حصول الإجراء إلا بعد انقضاء اليوم الأخير من الميعاد . 

وإذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التي يبدأ فيها ، والساعة التي ينقضي فيها على الوجه المتقدم .

وإذا صادف آخر الميعاد عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها .

23/1المواعيد نوعان :

أ ـ ما يجب أن ينقضي فيه الميعاد قبل الإجراء ؛ مثل مواعيد الحضور .

ب ـ ما يجب أن يتم الإجراء خلال الميعاد ؛ مثل مواعيد تمييز الأحكام ، وإيداع المدعى عليه مذكرة دفاعه .

23/2إذا وافق الميعاد عطلة رسمية في أوله أو وسطه : فإنها تحسب من الميعاد .

23/3يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ تسليم إعلام الحكم للمحكوم عليه ؛ وفق المادة ( 176 ) .



البــاب الثــاني

الاختصاص

الفـصل الأول 

الاختصاص الدولي



المادة الرابعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على السعودي ؛ ولو لم يكن له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ، فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار واقع خارج المملكة .

24/ 1يتحقق القاضي من جنسية المدعى عليه .

24/ 2على المدعي أن يوضح عنوان المدعى عليه ؛ وفق المادة ( 39 ) .

24/ 3يتم إبلاغ المدعى عليه السعودي إذا كان خارج المملكة بوساطة جهة الاختصاص ، وفق المادة ( 20 ) مع مراعاة المواعيد ومدة التبليغ حسب اجتهاد ناظر القضية بحيث لا تقل المدة عما ورد في المادتين ( 22 ، 40 ) . 

24/ 4إذا كان المدعى عليه السعودي خارج المملكة غير معروف العنوان لدى المدعي فتكتب المحكمة إلى وزارة الداخلية عن طريق إمارة المنطقة للتـحري عــنـه ، ومن ثمَّ الكـتابة لوزارة الخـــارجية لإعـــلانه بالطرق المناسبة . 

24/ 5يقصد بالدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار : كل دعوى تقام على واضع اليد على عقار ينازعه المدعي في ملكيته ، أو في حق متصل به ؛ مثل : حق الانتفاع ، أو الارتفاق ، أو الوقف ، أو الرهن ، ومنه : دعوى الضرر من العقار ذاته ، أو الساكنين فيه . 



المادة الخامسة والعشرون : تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ؛ فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة .



25/ 1تسمع الدعوى على غير السعودي سواء أكان المدعي مسلماً ، أم غير مسلم.

25/ 1إذا صدر أثناء نظر القضية من المدعى عليه ما يوجب ترحيله عن البلاد ، فلناظر القضية تحديد المدة الكافية لإكمال نظر القضية ، مع مراعاة المبادرة إلى إنجازها .

المادة السادسة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمال موجود في المملكة ، أو بالتزام تعتبر المملكة محل نشوئه أو تنفيذه .

ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بإفلاس أشهر في المملكة .

ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى على أكثر من واحد ، وكان لأحدهم محل إقامة في المملكة .

26/ 1يقصد بمحل نشوء الالتزام : كونه قد أبرم داخل المملكة ؛ سواء : أكان هذا الالتزام من طرفين ، أم أكثر ؛ حقيقيين ؛ أو اعتباريين ، أم كان من طرف واحد كالجعالة ، وغيرها ؛ وسواء : أكان الالتزام بإرادة ؛ كالبيع ، أم بدون إرادة ، كضمان المتلف .

26/ 2يقصد بمحل تنفيذ الالتزام : أن يتم الاتفاق في العقد على تنفيذه ـ كليّاً أو جزئيّاً ـ في المملكة ؛ ولو كان محل إنشائه خارج المملكة .

26/ 3على ناظر القضية أن يتحقق من وجود المال في المملكة بالطرق الشرعية ؛ حسب نوع المال ومستنداته ؛ سواء : أكانت هذه المستندات مقدمة من المدعي أم من جهة الاختصاص .



المادة السابعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بالنظر في الدعوى المقامة على المسلم غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـإذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج يراد إبرامه في المملكة .

ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب الطلاق ، أو فسخ عقد الزواج ؛ وكانت مرفوعة من الزوجة السعودية ، أو التي فقدت جنسيتها بسبب الزواج ؛ متى كانت أي منهما مقيمة في المملكة ، أو كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من الزوجة غير السعودية المقيمة في المملكة على زوجها الذي كان له محل إقامة فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته وجعل محل إقامته في الخارج ، أو كان قد أبعد من أراضي المملكة .

ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب نفقة ؛ وكان المطلوب له النفقة مقيماً في المملكة .

د ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بشأن نسب صغير في المملكة ، أو كانت متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على النفس أو المال ؛ متى كان للقاصر أو المطلوب الحجر عليه محل إقامة في المملكة .

هـ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى ؛ وكان المدعي سعوديّاً ، أو كان غير سعودي مقيماً في المملكة ، وذلك إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه محل إقامة معروف في الخارج .



27/ 1في جميع الأحوال الواردة في هذه المادة عدا الفقرة ( هـ ) يتم إبلاغ المدعى عليه المقيم خارج المملكة بصورة من صحيفة الدعوى مطبوعة 

ومختومة بخاتم المحكمة ، ويحدد في التبليغ وقت نظرها ، وترسل صورة التبليغ ومعها صورة صحيفة الدعوى من المحكمة إلى وزارة الخارجية عبر إمارة المنطقة .

27/ 2يحدد للمدعى عليه المقيم خارج المملكة مدة لا تقل عن المدة المنصوص عليها في المادتين ( 22 ، 40 ) للحضور أو توكيل من يراه .

27/ 3إذا كان المدعى عليه غير السعودي ممنوعاً من دخول المملكة : فله التوكيل حسب التعليمات .

27/ 4يكون نظر الدعوى في الأحوال المذكورة في هذه المادة في بلد المدعي .

27/ 5يقصد بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى الواردة في الفــقرة ( هـ ) ما كان مثل : المواريث ، والوصايا ، والحضانة .

27/ 6الدعوى المذكورة في الفقرة ( هـ ) تنظر غيابياً ضد المدعى عليه ؛ لتعذر تبليغه ، وتسري على الحكم تعليمات التمييز . 



المادة الثامنة والعشرون :فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة تختص محاكم المملكة بالحكم في الدعوى إذا قبل المتداعيان ولايتها ؛ ولو لم تكن داخلة في اختصاصها.



28/ 1تشمل هذه المادة المتداعيين المسلمين وغير المسلمين .



المادة التاسعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة باتخاذ التدابير التحفظية والوقتية التي تنفذ في المملكة ؛ ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الأصلية .

29/ 1يقصد بالتدابير التحفظية : الإجراءات التي تتخذ من أجل حماية مال أو حق ، مثل ما جاء في المواد ( 208 ـ 216 ) .

29/2التدابير الوقتية هي : الإجراءات التي يتخذها القاضي للنظر في الحالات المستعجلة بصورة وقتية ، حتى يصدر الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية . مثل ما جاء في المواد ( 234 ـ 245 ) .

29/ 3يشترط لتنفيذ تلك التدابير : ألاّ تكون الدعوى الأصلية مخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية وفقاً للمادة ( 1 ) .

29/ 4يتقدم اتخاذ التدابير التحفظية والوقتية طلب من المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى الأصلية أو طلب من أحد طرفي النزاع بعد ثبوت ما يدل على قيام الدعوى الأصلية .

29/ 5جميع الوثائق الواردة من خارج المملكة يلزم تصديقها من وزارتي الخارجية والعدل وتترجم إلى اللغة العربية .



المادة الثلاثون :اختصاص محاكم المملكة يستتبع الاختصاص بنظر المسائل الأولية والطلبات العارضة على الدعوى الأصلية ، وكذا نظر كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى ويقتضي حسن سير العدالة أن ينظر معها .

30/ 1يقصد بالمسائل الأولية : الأمور التي يتوقف الفصل في الدعوى على البت فيها مثل : البت في الاختصاص ، والأهلية ، والصفة ، وحصر الورثة قبل السير في الدعوى. 

30/ 2يقصد بالطلبات العارضة : كل طلب يحصل بعد السير في الخصومة مما يبديه أحد الـطرفين أو غـيرهما – إدخـالاً أو تـدخلاً أثناء نظر الدعوى - وله ارتـباط بالدعوى الأصلية فـينظر معها وفق المــــــواد ( 75 ـ 80 ) .

30/ 3يقصد بالطلب المرتبط بالدعوى : كل طلب له ارتباط وثيق بالدعوى الأصلية . مثل : دعوى المطالبة بأجرة العمل إذا ارتبط بها طلب فسخ عقد العمل ، وكذا : طلب التعويض عند الإخلال بتنفيذ العقد يرتبط به طلب الفسخ .



الـفصـل الـثـاني 

الاختصاص النوعي



المادة الحادية والثلاثون :من غير إخلال بما يقضي به نظام ديوان المظالم ، وبما للمحاكم العامة من اختصاص في نظر الدعوى العقارية ، تختص المحاكم الجزئية بالحكم في الدعاوى الآتية :

أ ـ دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها .

ب ـ الدعاوى التي لا تزيد قيمتها على عشرة آلاف ريال ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تقدير قيمة الدعوى .

ج ـالدعوى المتعلقة بعقد إيجار لا تزيد الأجرة فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال .

د ـ الدعوى المتعلقة بعقد عمل لا تزيد الأجرة أو الراتب فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال .

ويجوز عند الاقتضاء تعديل المبالغ المذكورة في الفقرات ( ب ، جـ ، د ) من هذه المادة ، وذلك بقرار من مجلس القضاء الأعلى بهيئته العامة بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل .

31/ 1يقصد بالحيازة في هذه المادة : ما تحت اليد من غير العقار الذي يتصرف فيه بالاستعمال بحكم الإجارة ، أو العارية ، أو يُتصرف فيه بالنقل من ملكه إلى ملك غيره ؛ سواء أكان بالبيع ، أم الهبة ، أم الوقف . 

31/ 2دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة هي من قبيل منع الضرر ، ويقصد بها : طلب المدعي ( واضع اليد ) كف المدعى عليه عن مضايقته فيما تحت يده .

31/ 3يشترط لسماع دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة : أن يكون المدعي واضعاً يده ـ حقيقة ـ على المحوز ، ولو لم يكن مالكاً لَه ؛ كالمستأجر ، والمستعير ، والأمين.

31/ 4دعوى استرداد الحيازة هي : طلب من كانت العين بيده - وأخذت منه بغير حق ، كغصب وحيلة - إعادة حيازتها إليه ، حتى صدور حكم في الموضوع بشأن المستحق لها .

31/ 5يشترط لسماع دعوى استرداد الحيازة : ثبوت حيازة العين من المدعي قبل قيام سبب الدعوى ، ولو بغير الملك ؛ كحيازة المستأجر ونحوه .

31/ 6دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها المتعلقة بالمنقول إذا رفعت بدعوى مستقلة قبل رفع الدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع تختص بنظرها المحكمة الجزئية وفق المادة ( 31 ) .

أما إذا رفعت هذه الدعوى مع الدعوى الأصلية ، أو بعد رفعها كطلب عارض فتنظرها المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع وفق المادة ( 233 ) . 

31/ 7تسقط دعوى استرداد الحيازة بإقامة المدعي دعوى إثبات الحق في أصل الملك ، ولو في أثنائها .

31/ 8النظر في دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها لَه صفة 

الاستعجال وفق المادة ( 234 ) .

31/ 9يشمل الاختصاص الوارد في الفقرة ( ب ) : الدعاوى في الأموال ( النقد ) ، وفي الأعيان غير العقار ، وفي أقيام المنافع من العقار وغيره.

31/ 10يرجع في تقدير قيمة الدعوى ( قيمة المدعى به ) إلى طلب المدعي فإن لم يمكن فيتم التقدير من قبل اثنين من أهل الخبرة . 

31/ 11المبالغ المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( ب ، ج ، د ) من هذه المادة عدلت(بقرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى رقم 20 وتاريخ23/6/1422هـ المعمم برقم13/ت/1825 وتاريخ14/7/1422هـ ) إلى مبلغ عشرين ألف ريال فما دون . 

31/ 12المعتد به هو نصاب الدعوى ، فإذا تعدد الخصوم ـ مدعون أو مدعى عليهم ـ وكان الحق متحداً في السبب ، أو الموضوع ، كالشركاء في مال ، أو إرث ، وساغ جمعهم في دعوى واحدة فالمعتد به هو مجموع المبلغ المدعى به دون الالتفات إلى نصيب كل فرد منهم . وإذا طالب كل شريك بحقه منفرداً دون شركائه وساغ ذلك فالمعتد به نصيبه وكذا لو كان الشريك مطلوباً ( مدعى عليه ) .

31/ 13دعاوى الضرر من المنتفعين بالعقار سواء أكانوا عزاباً أم غيرهم ، من اختصاص المحاكم الجزئية وتسمع في مواجهة المستأجر ، إلا إذا كان العقار مشتملاً على عدة وحدات سكنية مؤجرة على عزاب ، فتكون الدعوى على المالك لمنعه من تأجير العزاب ، أما دعاوى الضرر من 

العقار نفسه ، ومن ذلك منع إنشاء قصر للأفراح ، أو محطة للوقود أونحوهما ، فمن اختصاص المحاكم العامة .

31/ 14النظر في دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها المتعلقة بالعقار من اختصاص المحاكم العامة وفق الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة ( 32 ) .



المادة الثانية والثلاثون : من غير إخلال بما يقضي به ديوان المظالم ، تختص المحاكم العامة بجميع الدعاوى الخارجة عن اختصاص المحاكم الجزئية ، ولها على وجه الخصوص النظر في الأمور الآتية :

أ ـ جميع الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار .

ب ـ إصدار حجج الاستحكام ، وإثبات الوقف ، وسماع الإقرار به ، وإثبات الزواج ، والوصية ، والطلاق ، والخلع ، والنسب ، والوفاة ، وحصر الورثة .

ج ـ إقامة الأوصياء ، والأولياء ، والنظار ، والإذن لهم في التصرفات التي تستوجب إذن القاضي ، و عزلهم عند الاقتضاء .

د ـ فرض النفقة وإسقاطها .

هـ ـ تزويج من لا ولي لها من النساء .

و ـ الحجر على السفهاء والمفلسين .

32/ 1يراعى في إثبات الزواج موافقة وزارة الداخلية فيما يحتاج إلى ذلك مما صدرت به التعليمات .

32/ 2الإثبات للوصية هنا بعد موت الموصي ؛ أما تسجيل الوصايا حال حياة 

الموصي فمن اختصاص كاتب العدل .

32/ 3يجوز إثبات الوصايا والأوقاف في بلد الموصي والموقف ، أو في بلد العقار .

32/ 4يراعى لإثبات الخلع : اقترانه بإقرار المخالع بقبض عوض المخالعة ، أو حضور الزوجة ، أو وليها للمصادقة على قدر العوض وكيفية السداد .

32/ 5التصرفات التي تستوجب إذن القاضي في عقار القاصر ، أو الوقف هي البيع ، أو الشراء ، أو الرهن ، أو الاقتراض ، أو توثيق عقود الشركات ، إذا كان القاصر طرفاً فيها ، بعد تحقق الغبطة والمصلحة من أهل الخبرة .

32/ 6لابد من تمييز الإذن فيما يخص بيع عقار القاصر ، أو الوقف ، أو قسمته .

32/ 7ليس للقاضي تولية الأب على أولاده ؛ لأن الأصل ولايته شرعاً ، وله إثبـات اسـتمرار ولايته عند الاقتضاء ، كما له رفع ولايته فيما يخص النكاح ، أو المال ، أو الحضانة ، أو جميعها ؛ لموجب يقتضي ذلك .

32/ 8لا يحتاج تصرف الأب بالبيع ونحوه عن أولاده القاصرين إلى إذنٍ من المحكمة .

32/ 9القاضي الذي يأذن بالبيع ، والشراء للقاصر ، أو للوقف هو الذي يتولى الإفراغ فيما أذن فيه ، بعد اكتساب الإذن القطعية ،مما تقتضي التعليمات تمييزه.

32/ 10للقاضي عزل الأولياء والأوصياء والنظَّار حال عجزهم أو فقدهم الأهلية المعتبرة شرعاً ، ويتولى ذلك القاضي الذي أصدر الولاية أو الوصاية أو النظارة ، إذا كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها ، وإلا فخلفه .

32/ 11يدخل في فقرة ( من لا ولي لها من النساء ) : من انقطع أولياؤها ؛ بفقدٍ ، أو موتٍ ، أو غيبةٍ يتعذر معها الاتصال بهم ، أو حضورهم ، أو توكيلهم ومن عضلها أولياؤها ، وحكم بثبوت عضلهم ، ومن أسلمت وليس لها ولي مسلم .

32/ 12يراعى في تزويج من لا ولي لها من النساء ، موافقة وزارة الداخلية فيما يحتاج إلى ذلك مما صدرت به التعليمات .

32/ 13ذوات الظروف الخاصة يبنى النظر في تزويجهن على خطاب الجهة المختصة بوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية وفق التعليمات . 

32/ 14يشترط للحجر على المفلس مطالبة غرمائه ، أو أحدهم .

32/ 15يشهر الحجر على المفلس للعامة ، ولكل من لَه صلة بالتعامل مع المحجور عليه قبل الحجر .

32/ 16الأمر بالحجر لَه صفة الاستعجال .

32/ 17دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها في العقار من اختصاص المحاكم العامة ، ولها صفة الاستعجال . 

32/ 18كل ما لم ينص عليه من سائر الإنهاءات فهو من اختصاص المحاكم العامة لعموم ولايتها .

32/ 19البلدان التي بها محاكم للضمان والأنكحة تبقى على اختصاصها .



المادة الثالثة والثلاثون : تخـتص المحكمة العامة بجميع الدعاوى والقضايا الداخلة في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية في البلد الذي لا يوجد فيه محكمة جزئية .

33/ 1يشمل اختصاص المحاكم العامة ما اختصت به المحكمة الجزئية وكتابة العدل في حال عدم وجود محكمة جزئية ، أو كتابة عدل في البلد .



الــفــصل الثــالـث 

الاختـصـاص الـمحلي



المادة الرابعة والثلاثون :تقام الدعوى في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه فإن لم يكن لـه محل إقامة في المملكة فيكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعي .

وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم ، كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة الأكثرية ، وفي حال التساوي ، يكون المدعي بالخيار في إقامة الدعوى أمام أي محكمة يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة أحدهم .

34/ 1محل الإقامة هو : المكان الذي يسكنه المدعى عليه على وجه الاعتياد ؛ وفق ما نصت عليه المادة (10) .

34/ 2إذا كان المدعى عليه غير السعودي ، ليس لـه محل إقامة في المملكة فيعامل وفق المادتين ( 26 ، 27 ) .

34/ 3إذا لم يكن للمدعي والمدعى عليه محل إقامة في المملكة فللمدعي إقامة دعواه في إحدى محاكم المدن الرئيسة في المملكة .

34/4 إذا كان للمدعى عليه سكن في أكثر من بلد ، فللمدعي إقامة الدعوى في إحدى هذه البلدان .

34/ 5 المقصود بالأكثرية في هذه المادة الأكثرية بالرؤوس ، لا بالسهام أو الحصص .

34/ 6 يمكن سماع دعوى المدعي على بعض المدعى عليهم إذا تعذر حضور البقية أو توكيلهم ، ولا يسوغ التوقف عن سماع الدعوى حتى يحضر الجميع .

34/ 7 إذا كان المدعى عليه سجيناً فتنظر الدعوى في بلد السجن .

34/ 8 إذا اختلف سكن المدعى عليه ومقر عمله ، فالعبرة بسكن المدعى عليه ما لم يكن مقيماً أيام العمل في بلد عمله فتسمع الدعوى فيه .

34/ 9 دعوى الملاءة تكون في بلد المدعى عليه ، ولو كان صك الإعسار صادراً من محكمة أخرى .

34/ 10 يجوز سماع الــدعوى داخل المملكة في غير بـلد المـدعى علـيه في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا تنازل المدعى عليه عن حقه صراحةً أو ضمناً ؛ كأن يجيب على دعوى المدعي بعد سماعها ؛ وفق المادة ( 71 ) .

ب ـ إذا تراضى المتداعيان على إقامة دعواهما في بلد آخر وفق الـمادتين ( 28 ، 45 ) .

ج ـ إذا وجد شرط بين الطرفين ، سابق للدعوى ، بأنه إذا حصلت بينهما خصومة فتقام الدعوى في بلد معين .

د ـ إذا حصل اعتراض على حجة استحكام أثناء نظرها ، أو قبل اكتسابها القطعية ، فيكون نظره في بلد العقار من قبل ناظر الحجة .

هـ ـ للزوجة في المسائل الزوجية الخيار في إقامة دعواها في بلدها أو بلد الزوج ، وعلى القاضي إذا سمع الدعوى في بلد الزوجة استخلاف قاضي بلد الزوج للإجابة عن دعواها ، فإذا توجهت الدعوى ألزم الزوج بالحضور إلى محل إقامتها للسير فيها فإذا امتنع سمعت غيابياً ، وإذا لم تتوجه الدعوى ردها القاضي دون إحضاره .

ز ـ إثبات الإعسار يكون من قبل القاضي مثبت الدين الأول إن كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة التي أثبت فيها الدين ما لم يكن مدعي الاعسار سجيناً في بلد آخر فينظر إعساره في محكمة البلد الذي هو سجين فيه . 

34/ 11 جميع الإجراءات المتعلقة بحجج الاستحكام من تكميل ، أو تعديل ، أو إضافة ونحوها ، تنظر لدى محكمة بلد العقار ؛ ولو كان الصك صادراً من غيرها .

34/ 12 إذا كان القاضي ممنوعاً من نظر القضية لأي سبب ، فتنظر القضية لدى قاض آخر في المحكمة ذاتها إن وجد ، وإلا ففي أقرب محكمة .



المادة الخامسة والثلاثون :مع التقيد بأحكام الاختصاص المقررة لديوان المظالم تقام الدعوى على أجهزة الإدارة الحكومية في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المقر الرئيس لها ، ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الجهاز الحكومي في المسائل المتعلقة بذلك الفرع .

35/ 1 لا تسمع الدعوى على الجهات الحكومية إلا بإذن من المقام السامي بسماعها . 

35/ 2 الاستئذان قبل إقامة الدعوى ضد الجهات الحكومية خاص بالدعاوى التي تكون فيها الجهة الحكومية في موقف المدعى عليها .

35/ 3 يكون طلب الاستئذان من المقام السامي في سماع الدعوى ضد الجهة الحكومية بالكتابة من المحكمة لوزارة العدل . 



المادة السادسة والثلاثون :تقام الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات والجمعيات القائمة ، أو التي في دور التصفية ، أو المؤسسات الخاصة في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها مركز إدارتها ، سواءً كانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة ، أو من الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة على أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء ، أو من شريك أو عضو على آخر .

ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة وذلك في المسائل المتعلقة بهذا الفرع .

36/ 1 يشترط ألا يكون الشريك أو العضو منكراً المشاركة أو العضوية ما لم يكن مسجلاً رسمياً ، وإلا رفعت الدعوى في بلد المدعى عليه ؛ وفق المادة (34) .

36/ 2 عند سماع الدعوى المقامة من فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة الخاصة أو عليها فإنه لا بد أن يكون ممثل هذه الجهات له الصفة الشرعية في ذلك .

36/ 3 إذا وجد فرع للشركة في بلد العضو فتقام الدعوى في بلد ذلك الفرع.



المادة السابعة والثلاثون :استثناء من المادة الرابعة والثلاثين يكون للمدعي بالنفقة الخيار في إقامة دعواه في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه أوالمدعي .

37/ 1 تشمل هذه المادة كون المستفيد من النفقة ذكراً أو أنثى .

37/ 2 تسري أحكام هذه المادة على المطالبة بالنفقة أو زيادتها ، أما المطالبة بإلغائها أو إنقاصها فتكون وفق ما جاء في المادة (34) .

37/ 3 يتم تبليغ المدعى عليه في المطالبة بالنفقة ، أو زيادتها وفق المادة ( 21 ) متى ما أقيمت الدعوى في بلد المدعي .



المادة الثامنة والثلاثون : تعد المدينة أو القرية نطاقاً محليّاً للمحكمة الموجودة بها ، وعند تعدد المحاكم فيها يحدد وزير العدل النطاق المحلي لكل منها ، بناء على اقتراح من مجلس القضاء الأعلى .

وتتبع القرى ــ التي ليس بها محاكم ــ محكمة أقرب بلدة إليها ، وعند التنازع على الاختصاص المحلي ــ إيجاباً أو سلباً ــ تحال الدعوى إلى محكمة التمييز للبت في موضوع التنازع .

38/ 1 القرية التي ليس بها محكمة تتبع أقرب محكمة إليها في منطقتها .

38/ 2 القرية التي تقع بين محكمتين متساويتين في القرب لها وفي منطقة واحدة تبقى على تبعيتها في الاختصاص كما كانت سابقاً .

38/ 3 المعتبر في القرب هو الطرق المسلوكة عادة بالوسائل المعتادة .

38/4 يكون رفع المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز للفصل في التنازع بصفة نهائية عند حصوله من قبل المحكمة التي دفعتها أولاً بعد أن تصدر قراراً بعدم الاختصاص.



الباب الثالث 

رفع الدعوى وقيدها

39/1ترفع صحيفة الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة باسم رئيسها في المحاكم الرئاسية وباسم قاضي المحكمة في المحاكم الأخرى.

39/2إيداع صحيفة الدعوى يكون بتسجيلها في الوارد العام للمحكمة ، ثم تسلم إلى مكتب المواعيد.



المادة التاسعة والثلاثون : ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة من المدعي بصحيفة تودع لدى المحكمة من أصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم . ويجب أن تشتمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية :

أ - الاسم الكامل للمدعي ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، وسجله المدني ، 

والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته إن وجد .

ب- الاسم الكامل للمدعى عليه ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، فإن لم يكن له محل إقامة معلوم فآخر محل إقامة كان له.

ج- تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة .

د-المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى .

هـ- محل إقامة مختار للمدعي في البلد التي بها مقر المحكمة إن لم يكن له محل إقامة فيها .

و- موضوع الدعوى ، وما يطلبه المدعي ، وأسانيده.



39/3لا يجمع في صحيفة الدعوى بين عدة طلبات لا رابط بينها .

39/4إذا وردت المعاملة إلى المحكمة من جهة رسمية ولم يرفق بها صحيفة الدعوى فيتم استكمال بيانات الصحيفة من المدعي لدى مكتب المواعيد . 

39/5لا تحال المعاملة إلى القاضي في المحكمة لنظرها إلا بعد استكمال صحيفة الدعوى وتحديد موعد الجلسة وتبليغه للمدعى عليه من قبل المحضر أو المدعي . 

39/6 يلزم استكمال بيانات الفقرة ( أ ) إذا كان للمدعي من يمثله في دعواه.

39/7يكتفى في المهنة أو الوظيفة الواردة في ( أ ، ب ) بالاسم العام بأن يقال موظف ، أو متسبب . 

39/8 يقصد بمحل الإقامة في فقرتي (أ ، ب) : ما أشير إليه في المادة ( 10) . 

39/9 إذا كان أحد المتداعيين جهة حكوميةً فيكفي ذكر وظيفة من يمثلها دون اسمه ومحل إقامته .

39/10يجب على المدعي أن يذكر في صحيفة دعواه ما لديه وقت رفع الدعوى من بينات وأسانيد لإثبات ما يدعي . 

39/11 إذا ظهر من صحيفة الدعوى أنها خارج اختصاص المحكمة المرفوعة إليها فعلى رئيس المحكمة إحالتها إلى جهة الاختصاص .

39/12 لا يترتب على نقص استيفاء بيانات فقرات هذه المادة بطلان صحيفة الدعوى متى تحققت الغاية منها وفق المادة ( 6 ) من هذا النظام .

39/13 الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى يجب إبداؤه قبل أي طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى وفق المادة ( 71 ) .



المادة الأربعون : ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة ثمانية أيام على الأقل من تاريخ تبليغ صحيفة الدعوى ، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد إلى أربع وعشرين ساعة . وميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة الجزئية ثلاثة أيام ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد إلى ساعة ، بشرط أن يحصل التبليغ للخصم نفسه في حالتي نقص الميعاد ، ويكون نقص الميعاد في الحالتين بإذن من القاضي ، أو رئيس المحكمة المرفوعة إليها الدعوى .



40/1 يحدد ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة في البلد التي ليس فيها محكمة جزئية حسب نوع القضية .

40/2يتم تحديد مواعيد الجلسات من قبل مكتب المواعيد في المحكمة .

40/3 إذا كان المدعى عليه خارج المملكة فيزاد على المواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ما جاء في المادة ( 22 ) ولائحتها .

40/4يرجع في تقدير الضرورة المجيزة لنقص الميعاد إلى ناظر القضية ، مثل : قضايا السجناء والقاصرين والمسافرين ونحوهم .

40/5 نقص الميعاد لا يلزم أن يكون إلى الحد الأدنى الذي نصت عليه المادة ولا يجوز النقص عنه .

40/6يشترط لإنقاص الميعاد أن يتم تسليم صورة ورقة التبليغ لشخص المطلوب تبليغه أو وكيله في الدعوى نفسها ولا يكتفى بغير ذلك .

40/7 يكون إنقاص الميعاد من قبل رئيس المحكمة إذا كان ناظراً للقضية .

40/8 إذا كانت القضية من القضايا المستعجلة المــنصـوص علـيها في الـمــادة ( 234 ) فإن ميعادها يكون أربعاً وعشرين ساعة ويجوز في حال الضرورة القصوى نقص ذلك الميــعاد بأمر من القاضي كما في المــــادة ( 235 ) .

40/9 المدد الواردة في هذه المادة لا تسري على من تم تبليغه ولا على المواعيد اللاحقة أثناء نظر القضية .



المادة الحادية والأربعون : على المدعى عليه في جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة والتي أنقص ميعاد الحضور فيها أن يودع لدى المحكمة مذكرة بدفاعه قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل أمام المحاكم العامة ، وبيوم واحد على الأقل أمام المحاكم الجزئية .



41/1 إذا أنقص ميعاد الحضور أو كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى المستعجلة الواردة في المادة ( 234 ) فلا يلزم المدعى عليه بإيداع مذكرة بدفاعه.

41/2 يراعى ما ورد في المواد ( 45 ، 46 ، 62 ) من هذا النظام .



المادة الثانية والأربعون :يقيد الكاتب المختص الدعوى في يوم تقديم الصحيفة في السجل الخاص بعد أن يثبت بحضور المدعي أو من يمثله تاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها في أصل الصحيفة ، وصورها ، وعليه في اليوم التالي على الأكثر أن يسلم أصل الصحيفة وصورها إلى المحضر أو المدعي - حسب الأحوال - لتبليغها ، ورد الأصل إلى إدارة المحكمة



42/1 السجل الخاص الوارد في هذه المادة هو : دفتر قيد المواعيد في مكتب المواعيد بالمحكمة .

42/2 يحيل الموظف المختص في مكتب المواعيد بعد تحديد الموعد إلى مكتب المحضرين أصل صحيفة الدعوى وصورها ، وأصل التبليغ وصورته ، ويبقى أصل الصحيفة في مكتب المحضرين وعند طلب المدعي القيام بتبليغ المدعى عليه فيسلم له مكتب المحضرين صورة الصحيفة ، وأصل التبليغ وصورته لتبليغ المدعى عليه ، فإذا تم التبليغ أحال مكتب المحضرين أصل صحيفة الدعوى وأصل التبليغ إلى مكتب القاضي المحال إليه الدعوى ، وتسلم إلى الموظف المختص .

42/3 ليس للقاضي إعادة ما أحيل إليه لعدم المراجعة قبل مضي شهر من تاريخ قيدها لديه إلا إذا تعلقت بسجين فلا تزيد مدة بقائها لعدم المراجعة على خمسة عشر يوماً



المادة الثالثة والأربعون : يقوم المحضر أو المدعي - حسب الأحوال - بتبليغ الصحيفة إلى المدعى عليه قبل تاريخ الجلسة ، وبمقدار ميعاد الحضور .



43/1 يسلم المحضر أو المدعي صورة صحيفة الدعوى وصورة ورقة التبليغ إلى المدعى عليه أو إلى من نص عليه في المادتين ( 15 ، 18 ) .

43/2 يلزم المحضر أو المدعي تسليم صورة ورقة التبليغ وصورة صحيفة الدعوى للمدعى عليه قبل المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 40 ) .



المادة الرابعة والأربعون : لا يترتب على عدم مراعاة الميعاد المقرر في المادة السابقة أو عدم مراعاة ميعاد الحضور بطلان صحيفة الدعوى ، وذلك من غير إخلال بحق الموجه إليه التبليغ في التأجيل لاستكمال الميعاد .

إذا حصل التبليغ في أقل من مدة الميعاد المحددة في المادة ( 40 ) فعلى المطلوب حضوره المثول أمام المحكمة في الموعد المحدد وله أن يطلب إكمال مدة الميعاد النظامية في حقه .



المادة الخامسة والأربعون : إذا حضر المدعي والمدعى عليه أمام المحكمة من تلقاء نفسيهما - ولو كانت الدعوى خارج اختصاصها المكاني - وطلبا سماع خصومتهما فتسمع المحكمة الدعوى في الحال إن أمكن وإلا حددت لها جلسة أخرى .

45/1 يشترط أن تكون الدعوى داخلة في الاختصاص النوعي للمحكمة .



المادة السادسة والأربعون :إذا عينت المحكمة جلسة لشخصين متداعيين ، ثم حضرا في غير الوقت المعين وطلبا النظر في خصومتهما ، فعليها أن تجيب هذا الطلب إن أمكن .



الباب الرابع

حضور الخصوم وغيابهم

الفصل الأول

الحضور والتوكيل في الخصومة



المادة السابعة والأربعون :في اليوم المعين لنظر الدعوى يحضر الخصوم بأنفسهم أو من ينوب عنهم ، فإذا كان النائب وكيلاً تعين كونه ممن له حق التوكل حسب النظام .

47/1تراعى أحكام نظام المحاماة في التوكيل على المرافعة .

47/2النائب في الخصومة هو : الوكيل أو الولي أو الوصي ونحوهم .

47/3تكون النيابة عن الخصم بوثيقة صادرة من جهة رسمية مختصة أوبما يقرره الموكل في ضبط القضية وفق ما جاء في المادة (48) .

47/4إذا تعدد الوكلاء في الخصومة عن أحد طرفي الدعوى جاز لكل واحد منهم الحضور عن موكله سواء أكان في أول الدعوى أم في أثنائها ما لم ينص في الوكالة على غير ذلك أو يؤدي تعاقبهم إلى إعاقة سير الدعوى.

47/5لا يوكل النائب غيره ما لم ينص على حقه في التوكيل .

47/6ممثلو الجهات الحكومية يكتفى بتفويضهم بخطاب رسمي من صاحب الصلاحية إلى المحكمة التي تقام لديها الدعوى . 

47/7التوكيل عن الشركات يكون بوكالة شرعية من المفوَّض بذلك وفق عقد الشركة المعتمد .



المادة الثامنة والأربعون :يجب على الوكيل أن يقرر حضوره عن موكله ، وأن يودع وثيقة وكالته لدى الكاتب المختص ، وللمحكمة أن ترخص للوكيل عند الضرورة بإيداع الوثيقة في ميعاد تحدده ، على ألا يتجاوز ذلك أول جلسة للمرافعة ، ويجوز أن يثبت التوكيل في الجلسة بتقرير يدون في محضرها ، ويوقعه الموكل أو يبصمه بإبهامه





48/1الكاتب المختص هو : الكاتب في مكتب المواعيد بالمحكمة .

48/2يقرر الوكيل حضوره عن موكله ويودع وثيقة وكالته عند مراجعته المحكمة للمرة الأولى .

48/3يكتفى بإيداع صورة عن الوكالة مصدقة من مصدرها أو من القاضي ناظر القضية وفق المادة ( 20 ) من نظام المحاماة .

48/4إذا لم يقدم الوكيل وكالته في أول جلسة حضرها ففي هذه الحال إن كان وكيلاً عن المدعي فيعتبر المدعي في حكم الغائب ويعامل وفق المادة ( 53 ) وإن كان وكيلاً عن المدعى عليه فيؤجل إلى جلسة ثانية ليحضر الوكالة ويفهم بذلك ويدون في ضبط الدعوى فإذا تخلف عن الحضور أو لم يحضر الوكالة فيعامل وفق المادة (55) .

48/5إذا قدم الوكيل وكالة لا تخولُه الإجراء المطلوب ففي هذه الحال إن كان وكيلاً عن المدعي فيفهمه القاضي بإكمال المطلوب فإن لم يكمل المطلوب في الجلسة اللاحقة فيعامل وفق المادة ( 53 ) وإن كان وكيلاً عن المدعى عليه فيفهمه القاضي بإكمال المطلوب من قبل موكله ، وأنه إذا لم يقدم وكالة مكتملة في الجلسة الــمـحددة فيعتبر في حــكم الغـائب ويعامل وفق المــادة ( 55 ) .



المادة التاسعة والأربعون :كل ما يقرره الوكيل في حضور الموكل يكون بمثابة ما يقرره الموكل نفسه ، إلا إذا نفاه أثناء نظر القضية في الجلسة نفسها ، وإذا لم يحضر الموكل فلا يصح من الوكيل الإقرار بالحق المدعى به . أو التنازل ، أو الصلح ، أو قبول اليمين ، أو توجيهها ، أو ردها ، أو ترك الخصومة ، أو التنازل عن الحكم ـ كلياً أو جزئياً ـ أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ، أو رفع الحجر ، أو ترك الرهن مع بقاء الدين أو الإدعاء بالتزوير ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصاً في الوكالة .





49/1على ناظر القضية أن يسأل الموكل عما قرره وكيله إن كان الموكل حاضراً في الجلسة .

49/2الوكالة تبقى سارية المفعول ما لم تقيد بزمن أو عمل أو تنفسخ بسبب شرعي ، وللقاضي ـ عند الاقتضاء ـ التأكد من سريان مفعولها أو طلب تجديدها .

49/3النائب لا يمثل من هو نائب عنه إلا فيما هو مفوض فيه .



المادة الخمسون: لا يحول اعتزال الوكيل أو عزله بغير موافقة المحكمة دون سير الإجراءات إلا إذا أبلغ الموكل خصمه بتعيين بديل عن الوكيل المعتزل أو المعزول أو بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه.



50/1يستمر السير في الإجراءات في حال اعتزال الوكيل أو عـــزله بغير موافقة المحكمة إذا أبلغ الموكل خصمه بتعيين بديل عن الوكيل المعتزل أو المعزول أو بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه .

50/2إذا قام الموكل بعزل الوكيل أثناء نظر الدعوى فعليه تعيين وكيل آخر خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من هذا العزل أو مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه ما لم تكن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فلا تنقطع الخصومة ، وعلى المحكمة البت فيها وفق المادة ( 84 ) وإذا حصل هذا الاعتزال أو العزل بدون موافقة المحكمة فيستمر السير في الإجراءات .

50/3إذا ظهر انفساخ الوكالة بوفاة الموكل أو الوكيل أو فقد أحدهما أهليته أو نحو ذلك فللقاضي سحب أصل الوكالة وبعثها لمصدرها للتهميش عليها بالإلغاء .



المادة الحادية والخمسون : إذا ظهر للمحكمة من أحد الوكلاء كثرة الاستمهالات بحجة سؤال موكله بقصد المماطلة فلها حق طلب الموكل بالذات لإتمام المرافعة



51/1إذا ظهر للقاضي ناظر القضية كثرة الاستمهال من الوكيل بقصد المماطلة فللقاضي منعه من الاستمرار في الدعوى المقامة لديه ليتولاها الموكل بنفسه أو يوكل آخر . 

51/2للقاضي رفض طلب الوكيل الاستمهال لسؤال موكله إذا ظهر عدم الجدوى من طلبه ويدون ذلك في ضبط القضية .
51/3يرجع في تقدير كثرة الاستمهال إلى القاضي ناظر القضية .



المادة الثانية والخمسون : لا يجوز للقاضي ولا للمدعي العام ولا لأحد من العاملين في المحاكم أن يكون وكيلاً عن الخصوم في الدعوى ولو كانت مقامة أمام محكمة غير المحكمة التابع لها ، ولكن يجوز لهم ذلك عن أزواجهم وأصولهم وفروعهم ومن كان تحت ولايتهم شرعاً.





المادة الرابعة والخمسون :في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في المادة السابقة إذا حضر المدعى عليه في الجلسة التي غاب عنها المدعي فله أن يطلب من المحكمة عدم شطب الدعوى والحكم في موضوعها إذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها .

وفي هذه الحالة على المحكمة أن تحكم فيها ويعد هذا الحكم غيابياً في حق المدعي .

54/1تكون الدعوى صالحة للحكم بعد ضبط أقوال الخصوم وطلباتهم الختامية مع توفر أسباب الحكم فيها وفق المادة ( 85 ) .

54/2يكون الحكم حال غياب المدعي خاضعاً لتعليمات التمييز ما لم يحكم له بكل طلباته وفق المادة ( 174 ) .



المادة الخامسة والخمسون :إذا غاب المدعى عليه عن الجلسة الأولى فيؤجل النظر في القضية إلى جلسة لاحقة يبلغ بها المدعى عليه ، فإن غاب عن هذه الجلسة أو غاب عن جلسة أخرى دون عذر تقبله المحكمة فتحكم المحكمة في القضية ، ويعد حكمها في حق المدعى عليه غيابياً ما لم يكن غيابه بعد قفل باب المرافعة في القضية فيعد الحكم حضورياً. 

55/1إذا تبلغ المدعى عليه لشخصه ، أو وكيله الشرعي في القضية نفسها ، بموعد الجلسة ، أو أودع هو أو وكيله مذكرة بدفاعه للمحكمة قبل الجلسة ، فيعد الحكم في حقه حضورياً ، سواء أكان غيابه قبل قفل باب المرافعة ، أم بعده.

55/2إذا كان التبليغ للمدعى عليه لغير شخصه ، وفق المادتين : (15،18) ولم يحضر، فيؤجل النظر في القضية إلى جلسة لاحقه ، ويعاد التبليغ ، فإن غاب عن هذه الجلسة ، أو جلسة أخرى دون عذر تقبله المحكمة فتحكم في القضية ، ويعد الحكم في حق المدعى عليه غيابياً ما لم يكن غيابه بعد قفل باب المرافعة فيعد الحكم حضورياً ؛ ويخضع الحكم في الحالين لتعليمات التمييز .

55/3يلزم تدوين مضمون محضر التبليغ في ضبط القضية قبل الحكم فيها غيابياً.

55/4إذا توجهت اليمين على المدعى عليه بعد سماع الدعوى فيبلغ بذلك حسب إجراءات التبليغ ، ويشعر بوجوب حضوره لأداء اليمين وأنه إذا تخلف بغير عذر تقبله المحكمة عدّ ناكلاً وسوف يقضى عليه بالنكول، وذلك وفق المادة (109) .

أما إن كان له عذر يمنعه من الحضور - تقبله المحكمة - فيعامل وفق المادة (110) .



المادة السادسة والخمسون : إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم ، وكان بعضهم قد أعلن لشخصه وبعضهم الآخر لم يعلن لشخصه ، وتغيبوا جميعاً أو تغيب من لم يعلن لشخصه ، وجب على المحكمة في غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعي بها من لم يعلن لشخصه من الغائبين ، ويعد الحكم في الدعوى حكماً حضورياً في حق المدعى عليهم جميعاً .



56/1يقصد بتعدد المدعى عليهم في الدعوى الواحدة إذا كانوا شركاء فيما بينهم في أموال ثابتة أو منقولة بحيث يكون الحكم لأحدهم أو عليه حكماً للجميع أو عليهم .

56/2الإعلان للشخص في هذه المادة يكون بتبليغ الموعد له مباشرة أو بوساطة وكيله الشرعي في القضية نفسها، ولا يعتبر تبليغ المقيمين معه إعلاناً لشخصه .

56/3إذا كان الإعلان لشخص بعض المدعى عليهم في القضايا المستعجلة المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 233 – 245 ) ولم يحضر منهم أحد فعلى القاضي نظر الدعوى والحكم فيها . 

56/4كل حكم حصل في غياب المحكوم عليه يخضع لتعليمات التمييز سواء اعتبر الحكم حضورياً أم غيابياً ، فإذا اعتبر الحكم غيابياً فالغائب على حجته إذا حضر .

56/5يكون الحكم الحضوري في هذه المادة قطعياً بتصديقه من محكمة التمييز وغير قابل لالتماس إعادة النظر فيه بسبب غياب المحكوم عليهم أو بعضهم .

56/6إذا تغيب من أعلن لشخصه وحضر من لم يعلن لشخصه فعلى المحكمة نظر القضية والحكم فيها .









المادة السابعة والخمسون :في تطبيق الأحكام السابقة لا يعد غائباً من حضر قبل الميعاد المحدد لانتهاء الجلسة بثلاثين دقيقة ، على أنه إذا حضر والجلسة لازالت منعقدة فيعد حاضراً .



المادة الثامنة والخمسون :يكون للمحكوم عليه غيابياً خلال المدة المقررة في هذا النظام المعارضة في الحكم لدى المحكمة التي أصدرته ، ويجوز له أن يطلب من المحكمة الحكم على وجه السرعة بوقف نفاذ الحكم مؤقتاً . ويوقف نفاذ الحكم الغيابي إذا صدر حكم من المحكمة يوقف نفاذه أو صدر حكم منها معارض للحكم الغيابي يقضي بإلغائه .



58/1يثبت للمحكوم عليه غيابياً مع الاعتراض أمران هما :

أ-طلب وقف نفاذ الحكم وله حكم القضاء المستعجل وفق الفقرة ( ز ) من المادة ( 234 ) ، وينظره مصدر الحكم أو خلفه .

ب- طلب التماس إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر ضده غيابياً بعد اكتسابه القطعية وفق الفقرة ( و ) من المادة ( 192 ) ويرفعه إلى محكمة التمييز وفقاً للمادة (194) .

58/2يكون الحكم الغيابي موقوفاً في حالين هما :

أ- صدور حكم بوقف نفاذه من القاضي بطلب المحكوم عليه .

ب- صدور حكم معارض له يلغيه .

58/3يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله وفق المادة ( 176 ) .



المادة التاسعة والخمسون : على كاتب الضبط أن يعد لكل يوم قائمة بالدعاوى التي تعرض فيه مرتبة بحسب الساعة المعينة لنظرها ، وبعد عرض القائمة على القاضي تعلق صورتها في اللوحة المعدة لذلك على باب قاعة المحكمة قبل بدء الدوام .



59/1 يكون عدد الجلسات ستاً في كل يوم على الأقل.

59/2تعلق صورة قائمة الدعاوى في المكان المعد لجلوس الخصوم التابع للمكتب القضائي. 

59/3قائمة الدعاوى تشمل : اسم المدعي والمدعى عليه كاملاً ، ووقت الجلسة وللقاضي عدم ذكر الاسم كاملاً إذا اقتضت المصلحة ذلك .



المادة الستون :ينادى على الخصوم في الساعة المعينة لنظر قضيتهم 



المادة الحادية والستون :تكون المرافعة علنية إلا إذا رأى القاضي من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم إجراءها سراً محافظة على النظام ، أو مراعاة للآداب العامة ، أو لحرمة الأسرة .



المادة الثانية والستون :تكون المرافعة شفوية ، على أن ذلك لا يمنع من تقديم الأقوال أو الدفوع في مذكرات مكتوبة تتبادل صورها بين الخصوم ، ويحفظ أصلها في ملف القضية مع الإشارة إليها في الضبط ، وعلى المحكمة أن تعطي الخصوم المهل المناسبة للاطلاع على المستندات والرد عليها كلما اقتضت الحال ذلك 



62/1يجب ضبط كل ما يدلي به الخصوم شفوياً مما له علاقة بالدعوى .

62/2يجب أن تكون المذكرات المقدمة أثناء الترافع بخط واضح وأن تكون مؤرخة وموقعة من مقدمها .

62/3يرصد في الضبط ما اشتملت عليه المذكرات من أقوال أو دفوع مؤثرة في القضية .



المادة الثالثة والستون :على القاضي أن يسأل المدعي عما هو لازم لتحرير دعواه قبل استجواب المدعى عليه ، وليس له ردها لتحريرها ولا السير فيها قبل ذلك .



63/1إذا امتنع المدعي عن تحرير دعواه أو عجز عنه فعلى القاضي أن يحكم بصرف النظر عن الدعوى حتى تحريرها ويعامل من لم يقنع بتعليمات التمييز.

63/2إذا حرر المدعي دعواه بعد صدور الحكم بصرف النظر عنها لامتناعه أو عجزه فإن المختص بنظرها هو القاضي الذي أصدر ذلك الحكم أو خلفه ولو بعد تصديق الحكم بصرف النظر من محكمة التمييز.



المادة الرابعة والستون : إذا امتنع المدعى عليه عن الجواب كلياً ، أو أجاب بجواب غير ملاقٍ للدعوى ، كرر عليه القاضي طلب الجواب الصحيح ثلاثاً في الجلسة نفسها فإذا أصر على ذلك عَدّه ناكلاً بعد إنذاره ، وأجرى في القضية ما يقتضيه الوجه الشرعي .



64/1الإنذار أن يقول القاضي للمدعى عليه إذا لم تجب على دعوى المدعي جعلتك ناكلاً وقضيت عليك ويكرر ذلك عليه ثلاثاً، ويدونه في ضبط القضية، فإن أجاب وإلا عده القاضي ناكلاً، وأجرى مايلزم شرعاً.



المادة الخامسة والستون :إذا دفع أحد الطرفين بدفع صحيح وطلب الجواب من الطرف الآخر فاستمهل لأجله فللقاضي إمهاله متى رأى ضرورة ذلك ، على أنه لا يجوز تكرار المهلة لجواب واحد إلا لعذر شرعييقبله القاضي.



65/1تشمل هذه المادة طلب الإمهال للجواب على أصل الدعوى .

65/2يرجع في تقدير الضرورة، وشرعية العذر إلى ناظر القضية .

65/3يدون في ضبط القضية طلب الإمهال والأعذار المقدمة من أحد الطرفين، وقدر المهلة المعطاة للمستمهل .



66/1يقصد بقفل باب المرافعة تهيؤ الدعوى للحكم فيها وذلك بعد إبداء الخصوم أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة وفق ما جاء في المادة (85) .

66/2إذا قرر أحد المتداعيين عجزه عن البينة ثم أحضرها، فعلى القاضي سماعها ، خلال نظر الدعوى وحتى تصديق الحكم .

66/3يلزم بيان أسباب فتح باب المرافعة بعد قفلها في الضبط .



المادة السابعة والستون : للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة في أي حال تكون عليها الدعوى تدوين ما اتفقوا عليه من إقرار أو صلح أو غير ذلك في محضر المحاكمة ، وعلى المحكمة إصدار صك بذلك .



67/1إذا حصل الاتفاق قبل ضبط الدعوى فيلزم رصد الدعوى والإجابة قبل تدوين الاتفاق لكونه نشأ بعد نزاع، مع مراعاة أن يكون أصل الدعوى من اختصاص القاضي ولو كان مضمون الاتفاق من اختصاص محكمة أخرى .

67/2إذا طلب وكلاء الخصوم تدوين ما اتفقوا عليه من إقرار أو صلح فيلزم كونهم مفوضين في ذلك في وكالاتهم وفق ما جاء في المـــادة ( 49 ).

67/3إذا ثبت للقاضي أن الاتفاق المقدم من الخصوم فيه كذب أو احتيال فيرد الاتفاق وفق ما تقتضيه المادة ( 4 ) .



المادة الثامنة والستون :يقوم كاتب الضبط - تحت إشراف القاضي – بتدوين وقائع المرافعة في دفتر الضبط ، ويذكر تاريخ وساعة افتتاح كل مرافعة ، وساعة اختتامها ، واسم القاضي، وأسماء المتخاصمين ، أو وكلائهم ، ثم يوقع عليه القاضي وكاتب الضبط ومن ذكرت أسماؤهم فيه ، فإن امتنع أحدهم عن التوقيع أثبت القاضي ذلك في ضبط الجلسة .



68/1القاضي هو الذي يتولى سماع الدعوى والإجابة وجميع أقوال الخصوم ودفوعهم وأخذ شهادات الشهود بنفسه ولا يجوز لكاتب الضبط أن ينفرد بشيء من ذلك . 

68/2إذا كان أحد الخصوم لا يستطيع الكتابة فيكتفى ببصمة إبهامه . 

68/3إذا امتنع أحد الخصوم عن التوقيع في غير جلسة الحكم فيدون القاضي ذلك في الضبط ويشهد عليه ويستمر في سير الإجراءات .

68/4إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه عن التوقيع في الضبط على القناعة بالحكم أو عدمها فيدون القاضي ذلك في الضبط ، ويشهد عليه ، وإذا حضر قبل انتهاء المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 178 ) فيمكّن من التوقيع على القناعة أو عدمها في الضبط وفي حال عدم القناعة يعطى صورة من صك الحكم لتقديم اللائحة الاعتراضية خلال المدة المتبقية من مدة الاعتراض ، وإلا سقط حقه في طلب التمييز واكتسب الحكم القطعية ، ويلحق ذلك في الضبط وصك الحكم.
منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لفصــل الســابــع
الكتـــابــة


المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائة :الكتابة التي يكون بها الإثبات إما أن تدون في ورقة رسمية أو ورقة عادية . والورقة الرسمية هي التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن وذلك طبقاً للأوضاع النظامية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه.
أما الورقة العادية فهي التي تكون موقعة بإمضاء من صدرت منه أو ختمه أو بصمته.

138/1 للخصم أن يقدم أي محرر يرى أنه يظهر الحق له في الدعوى .


المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على الكشط والمحو والتحشية وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في الورقة من إسقاط قيمتها في الإثبات.
وإذا كانت صحة الورقة محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها أن تسأل الموظف الذي صدرت عنه أو الشخص الذي حررها ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيها .

139/1 للقاضي عدم إعمال ما يشك فيه من معلومات الورقة .


المادة الأربعون بعد المائة :لا يقبل الطعن في الأوراق الرسمية إلا بادعاء التزوير ما لم يكن ما هو مذكور فيها مخالفاً للشرع.
140/1 التزوير على الأوراق الرسمية نوعان : تزوير معلومات ، وتزوير توقيع وكلاهما قادح في حجيتها .

140/2 مخالفة الأوراق الرسمية لأحكام الشرع قادح في حجيتها ولو سلمت من التزوير .


المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائة :إذا أنكر من نسب إليه مضمون ما في الورقة خطه أو إمضاءه أو بصمته أو ختمه أو أنكر ذلك خلفه أو نائبه وكانت الورقة منتجة في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بمدى صحة الخط أو الإمضاء ، فللمحكمة إجراء المقارنة تحت إشرافها بوساطة خبير أو أكثر تسميهم في قرار المقارنة .
141/1 إذا تبين للقاضي صحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو البصمة ، أو الختم الذي أنكره الخصم ، فيذكر مستنده على ذلك ولا حاجة لإجراء المقارنة .

141/2 إنكار الخلف والنائب مضمون الورقة - عقب مصادقة الأصيل عليه -غير قادح في الورقة .



141/3 إقرار الخلف بمضمون الورقة - عقب إنكار الأصيل - لا يسري على غير المقر.

المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائة :تكون مقارنة الخط أو الإمضاء أو البصمة أو الختم الذي حصل إنكاره على ما هو ثابت من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمة أو ختم من نسبت إليه الورقة.
142/1 للمحكمة أن ترفق المستندات الثابتة التي تقارن بها الأوراق المشكوك فيها.

142/2 يلزم إرفاق المستندات الثابتة في حق متوفى لمقارنتها بالأوراق المشكوك فيها .

142/3 للمحكمة تفويض خبير الخطوط في الحصول على مستندات ثابتة من أي جهة كانت .




المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائة :يجب التوقيع من قبل القاضي والكاتب على الورقة محل النزاع بما يفيد الاطلاع ، ويحرر محضر في دفتر الضبط يبين فيه حالة الورقة وأوصافها بياناً كافياً ويوقع عليه القاضي والكاتب والخصوم.

المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائة :على الخصوم أن يحضروا في الموعد الذي يعينه القاضي لتقديم ما لديهم من أوراق المقارنة واختيار ما يصلح منها لذلك فإن تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات ، وإذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار الأوراق المقدمة للمقارنة صالحة لها .
144/1 يقدم الخصم المكلف بإثبات صحة الخط ، أو الختم ، أو الإمضاء أو البصمة المدونة على الورقة ما لديه من أوراق ، عليها ختم أو إمضاء من نسبت إليه لتتم المقارنة بينها ، ولخصمه تقديم ما يعارضها .

144/2 تعرض هذه الأوراق على الخصم لأخذ إقراره ، أو إنكاره لها قبل عرضها على خبير الخطوط .

144/3 يدون اتفاق الخصوم على الأوراق الصالحة للمقارنة في الضبط مع تدوين مضمونها وأوصافها ، وعند اختلافهم يختار القاضي ما يصلح منها للمقارنة .


المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائة : يضع القاضي والكاتب توقيعاتهما على أوراق التطبيق قبل الشروع فيه ويذكر ذلك في المحضر.
145/1 أوراق التطبيق هي : الأوراق الثابتة بإقرار،أو بينة أو اتفق عليها الخصوم، والمراد مقارنتها بالأوراق المطعون فيها بالتزوير .


المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائة :إذا كان أصل الورقة الرسمية موجوداً ، فإن الصورة التي نقلت منها خطياً أو تصويراً وصدرت عن موظف عام في حدود اختصاصه وصادق على مطابقتها لأصلها – تكون لها قوة الورقة الرسمية الأصلية بالقدر الذي يقرر فيه بمطابقته الصورة للأصل .وتعد الصورة المصدقة مطابقة للأصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الخصوم وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل ، وكل صورة غير مصدقة بما يفيد مطابقتها لأصلها لا تصلح للاحتجاج .
146/1 مطابقة صورة الورقة الرسمية لأصلها ، لا يمنع من القدح فيها بالتزوير .


المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز لمن بيده ورقة عادية أن يخاصم من تتضمن هذه الورقة حقاً عليه ليقر بها ولو كان الالتزام الوارد فيها غير مستحق الأداء وقت الاختصام ويكون ذلك بدعوى تتبع فيها الإجراءات المعتادة ، فإذا حضر المدعى عليه فأقر فعلى المحكمة أن تثبت إقراره ، وإن أنكر فتأمر المحكمة بتحقيقها وفقاً للإجراءات السالفة الذكر.
147/1 يختص بنظر الدعوى المذكورة في المادة المحكمة صاحبة الاختصاص النوعي للحق الذي تضمنته الورقة .

147/2 إذا أقيمت الدعوى في مضمون الورقة العادية المثبتة ، فينظرها القاضي الذي أثبتها ، أو خلفه ، وفق الاختصاص النوعي .

147/3 للمحكمة المختصة أن تحكم بلزوم تسليم المبلغ الحال ، وبدفع المؤجل في حينه ؛ لثبوته في الذمة بالعقد ، إذا طلب ذلك مستحقه ، ولا يحكم بالمؤجل ، إذا لم يكن ثابتاً في الذمة لتعليقه على شرط ، أو خيار ونحوه .

147/4 التحقيق في صحة الورقة العادية يكون بالمقارنة وفق الإجراءات الواردة في المواد ( 141 ـ 145 ) .


المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر جلب مستندات أو أوراق من الدوائر الرسمية في المملكة إذا تعذر ذلك على الخصوم.

المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائة : يجوز الادعاء بالتزوير في أي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى باستدعاء يقدم إلى إدارة المحكمة ، تحدد فيه كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به ، وإجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثباته بها ، ويجوز للمدعى عليه بالتزوير وقف سير التحقيق فيه في أي حال كان عليها بنـزولـه عن التمسك بالورقة المطعون فيها وللمحكمة في هذه الحال أن تأمر بضبط الورقة ، أو حفظها إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة.
149/1يترتب على دعوى التزوير وقف السير في الدعوى ، حتى انتهاء التحقيق ، مالم يكن للمدعي دليل آخر يثبت دعواه .

149/2 ضبط الورقة هنا هو : أخذها من صاحبها والتهميش عليها بالإلغاء. وحفظها : إيداعها ملف الدعوى بعد التهميش عليها .

149/3 تنظر دعوى التزوير في الورقة من ناظر القضية الأصلية ، وفي ضبطها .

149/4يستأنف القاضي السير في الدعوى عند نزول صاحب الورقة المطعون فيها بالتزوير عن التمسك بها .




المادة الخمسون بعد المائة : على مدعي التزوير أن يسلم إدارة المحكمة الورقة المطعون فيها إن كانت تحت يده أو صورتها المبلغة إليه ، وإن كانت الورقة تحت يد الخصم فللقاضي بعد اطلاعه على الاستدعاء أن يكلفه فوراً بتسليمها إلى إدارة المحكمة ، فإذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم الورقة وتعذر على المحكمة العثور عليها اعتبرت غير موجودة و لا يمنع ذلك من اتخاذ أي إجراء بشأنها إن أمكن فيما بعد .
150/1إذا سلم الخصم الورقة لإدارة المحكمة ، فإنها تقوم بقيدها ، وبعثها لناظر القضية وللخصم تسليمها مباشرة للقاضي .

150/2 إذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم الورقة المطعون فيها بالتزوير، وأمكن جلبها من أي جهة فللمحكمة اتخاذ أي إجراء لإحضارها والتحقيق فيها عند الاقتضاء .

150/3إذا لم يمـكن جـلـب الورقة لجهالة مكانها وامتنع الخصم عن إحضارها ، أو أنكرها فيدوّن القاضي ذلك في الضبط ، ويستمر في نظر الدعوى باعتبار عدم وجودها .

150/4 إقرار الخصم بتزوير الورقة وامتناعه عن إحضارها ، لا يعفيه من المسؤولية الجنائية حسب تقدير القاضي .





المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائة : إذا كان الادعاء بالتزوير منتجاً في النزاع ولم تف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بصحة الورقة أو تزويرها ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه الطاعن في تقريره منتج أمرت بالتحقيق .
151/1 إذا أمر القاضي بالتحقيق فيدون ذلك في الضبط ، ويتم التحقيق من قبل الجهة المختصة .

151/2 للقاضي أن يقرر صحة الورقة المطعون فيها أو تزويرها ولو لم يتم التحقيق بشأنها إذا وفت وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها بذلك .




المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائة :إذا ثبت تزوير الورقة فعلى المحكمة أن ترسلها مع صور المحاضر المتعلقة بها إلى الجهة المختصة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الجزائية اللازمة.

المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز للمحكمة ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير أن تحكم باستبعاد أي ورقة إذا ظهر لها من حالتها أو من ظروف الدعوى أنها مزورة أو مشتبه فيها كما أن للمحكمة عدم الأخذ بالورقة التي تشتبه في صحتها وفي هذه الأحوال يجب على المحكمة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التي استبانت منها ذلك.

المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة مزورة أن يخاصم من بيده هذه الورقة ومن يستفيد منها لسماع الحكم بتزويرها . ويكون ذلك بدعوى ترفع وفقاً للأوضاع المعتادة وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى القواعد والإجراءات السالفة الذكر.
154/1 يختص بنظر الدعوى المذكورة المحكمة صاحبة الاختصاص النوعي للحق الذي تتضمنه الورقة .

154/2 للمدعي أن يطلب في هذه الدعوى أخذ الورقة ممن هي بيده والتهميش عليها بالإلغاء .


الفصـــل الثــامن 
الــقرائن



المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائة :يجوز للقاضي أن يستنتج قرينة أو أكثر من وقائع الدعوى أو مناقشة الخصوم أو الشهود لتكون مستنداً لحكمه أو ليكمل بها دليلاً ناقصاً ثبت لديه ليكون بهما معاً اقتناعه بثبوت الحق لإصدار الحكم.
155/1 عند استنتاج القاضي للقرينة يبين وجه دلالتها .


المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائة :لكل من الخصوم أن يثبت ما يخالف القرينة التي استنتجها القاضي وحينئذ تفقد القرينة قيمتها في الإثبات.

المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :حيازة المنقول قرينة بسيطة على ملكية الحائز له عند المنازعة في الملكية ويجوز للخصم إثبات العكس.
157/2 حيازة المنقول قرينة بسيطة على ملكية الحائز يستند عليها في الحكم مع يمين الحائز عند عدم البينة .


الباب العاشر 
الأحكام 
الفصل الأول 

إصدار الأحكام

المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائة : متى تمت المرافعة في الدعوى قضت المحكمة فيها فوراً أو أجلت إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة أخرى قريبة تحددها مع إفهام الخصوم بقفل باب المرافعة وميعاد النطق بالحكم.
158/1 إذا حدد القاضي موعداً للنطق بالحكم ثم ظهر له ما يقتضي تقديم الجلسة أو تأخيرها فله ذلك مع إعلان الخصوم به حسب إجراءات التبليغ ، وتدوين ذلك في الضبط .


المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائة :إذا تعدد القضاة فتكون المداولة في الأحكام سرية ، وباستثناء ما ورد في المادة الحادية والستين بعد المائة لا يجوز أن يشترك في المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة.
159/1 لا يكون الحكم معتبراً بانتهاء المداولة ما لم يتم ضبطه والنطق به .


المادة الستون بعد المائة : لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع توضيحات من أحد الخصوم إلا بحضور الخصم الآخر.

المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة :إذا نظر القضية عدد من القضاة فتصدر الأحكام بالإجماع أو بأغلبية الآراء ، وعلى الأقلية أن تسجل رأيها مسبقاً في ضبط القضية فإذا لم تتوافر الأغلبية أو تشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيين فيندب وزير العدل أحد القضاة لترجيح أحد الآراء حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم.
161/1 طلب الندب يرفع من رئيس المحكمة أومن يقوم مقامه إلى وزير العدل مباشرةً .

161/2 للقاضي المندوب الاطلاع على المعاملة وضبطها وله استجواب أي من الخصوم أو الشهود أو الخبراء عند الاقتضاء .

161/3 للقاضي المندوب فتح باب المرافعة قبل تقرير رأيه في ترجيح أحد الآراء.

161/4 إذا نظرت القضية من ثلاثة قضاة وتشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيــــــين ووافق القاضي المندوب أحد الآراء فقد حصلت الأغلبية في الحكم وإذا استقل المندوب برأي آخر فيندب غيره حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم.


المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائة : بعد قفل باب المرافعة والانتهاء إلى الحكم في القضية يجب تدوينه في ضبط المرافعة مسبوقاً بالأسباب التي بني عليها ثم يوقع عليه القاضي أو القضاة الذين اشتركوا في نظر القضية .





المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائة : ينطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية بتلاوة منطوقة أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه ، ويجب أن يكون القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة حاضرين تلاوة الحكم ، فإذا حصل لأحدهم مانع جاز تغيبه إذا كان قد وقع على الحكم المدون في الضبط.

المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائة : بعد الحكم تصدر المحكمة إعلاماً حاوياً لخلاصة الدعوى والجواب والدفوع الصحيحة وشهادة الشهود بلفظها وتزكيتها و تحليف الأيمان وأسماء القضاة الذين اشتركوا في الحكم واسم المحكمة التي نظرت الدعوى أمامها وأسباب الحكم ورقمه وتاريخه مع حذف الحشو والجمل المكررة التي لا تأثير لها في الحكم .
164/1 إذا اشتمل الحكم على مدة أو أجل فعلى القاضي النص عليها بداية ونهاية .

164/2 على القاضي أن يوقع بجانب خاتمه الخاص على الصـكوك التي تصـدر عنـه وما ألحقه بها من إجراء .

164/3 المقصود بالرقم في هذه المادة هو : رقم تسلسل الدعاوى في الضبط ويذكر في ظهر الصك مع ذكر الجلد والصفحة عند تنظيمه .

164/4 المقصود بالتاريخ في هذه المادة هو: تاريخ النطق بالحكم ويذكر بعد الحكم .

164/5 يذكر تاريخ تنظيم الصك في هامش ضبط القضية .

164/6 على القاضي بعد ختم الصك وتوقيعه إحالته للسجل عن طريق إدارة المحكمة لتسجيله وإذا عاد من السجل فيرصد رقمه وتاريخ تسجيله في السجل على هامش ضبطه .

164/7 رقم الصك وتاريخه هو : رقم الصك ، وتاريخ تسجيله في السجل ، ويوضعان على ظهر الصك ووجهه في الأعلى .


المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة :يجب على المحكمة بعد النطق بالحكم إفهام الخصوم بطرق الاعتراض المقررة لهم ومواعيدها . كما يجب عليها إفهام الأولياء و الأوصياء والنظار ومأموري بيوت المال وممثلي الأجهزة الحكومية في حال صدور الحكم في غير صالح من ينوبون عنه أو بأقل مما طلبوا ؛ بأن الحكم واجب التمييز وأن المحكمة سترفع القضية إلى محكمة التمييز.
165/1 يكون الإفهام المشار إليه في هذه المادة من قبل حاكم القضية شفاهة وكتابةً في ضبط القضية .


المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائة :إذا انتهت ولاية القاضي بالنسبة لقضية ما قبل النطق بالحكم فيها فلخلفه الاستمرار في نظرها من الحد الذي انتهت إليه إجراءاتها لدى سلفه بعد تلاوة ما تم ضبطه سابقاً على الخصوم ، وإذا كانت موقعة بتوقيع القاضي السابق على توقيعات المترافعين والشهود فيعتمدها.
166/1 إذا انتهت ولاية القاضي قبل الحكم في القضية المشتركة فإن خلفه يقوم مقامه في الاستمرار في نظر القضية مع المشاركين .

166/2 بعد تلاوة ما سبق ضبطه على المترافعين ومصادقتهم عليه ، يقوم القاضي الخلف في الجلسة نفسها بتدوين محضر بذلك في ضبط القضية .

166/3 إذا لم يوقع ما سبق ضبطه من المترافعين أو أحدهم أو القاضي ، ولم يصادق المترافعون عليه ، فتعاد المرافعة من جديد .

إذا نطق القاضي بالحكم ووقع ضبطه ، وتعذر توقيعه الصك فلا تخلو الحال من الآتي :

أ?- أن تكون القضية مشتركة فيشير القضاة المشاركون له عند اسمه في صك الحكم إلى تعذر توقيعه على الصك ، ويكمل لازمها .

ب-أن تكون من قاض فرد ، وما زال في السلك القضائي فترسل صورة الضبط إليه في عمله الجديد لينظم بها صكاً يوقعه ويختمه بخاتمه ثم يعيده إلى المحكمة لتسجيله وإكمال لازمه .

ج - إذا انتهت ولاية حاكم القضية قبل تنظيم الصك ، فترفع صورة الضبط وكامل أوراق المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز لتقرير ما تراه .




المادة السابعة والستون بعد المائة :إعلام الحكم الذي يكون التنفيذ بموجبه يجب أن يختم بخاتم المحكمة بعد أن يذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية ، ولا يسلم إلا للخصم الذي له المصلحة في تنفيذه ، ومع ذلك يجوز إعطاء نسخ من الحكم مجردة من الصيغة التنفيذية لكل ذي مصلحة.
167/1 الصيغة التنفيذية هي : الصيغة المذكورة في المادة ( 196 ) .

167/2 يرجع في تقدير المصلحة المذكورة إلى حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه .



الفصل الثاني 
تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها

المادة الثامنة والستون بعد المائة :تتولى المحكمة بقرار تصدره بناءاً على طلب أحد الخصوم أو من تلقاء نفسها تصحيح ما قد يقع في صك الحكم من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية ، ويجري هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ويوقعه قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصدرته بعد تدوين القرار في ضبط القضية.
168/1 تصحيح الأخطاء البحتة التي تقع في صك الحكم كتابية ، أو حسابية يكون تابعاً لضبط القضية نفسها ، ويلحق بالصك دون إخراج قرار بذلك ، ما لم يحصل اعتراض على التصحيح ، فينظم قرار به .

168/2 يكون تصحيح الخطأ من مصدر الصك فإن لم يوجد فيقوم به خلفه .

168/3 إذا وقع الخطأ في قرار أو صك صادر من محكمة التمييز فيتم التصحيح من قبلها .

168/4 تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها يشمل صكوك الدعاوى و الإنهاءات .







المادة التاسعة والستون بعد المائة : إذا رفضت المحكمة التصحيح فيكون الاعتراض على ذلك مع الاعتراض على الحكم نفسه ، أما القرار الذي يصدر بالتصحيح فيجوز الاعتراض عليه على استقلال بطرق الاعتراض الجائزة.
169/1 إذا رفضت المحكمة تصحيح الأخطاء المادية البحتة لصك حكم مصدق فيكون الاعتراض عليه على استقلال بقرار تصدره المحكمة . 

169/2 إذا كان الحكم خاضعاً للتمييز وقبلت المحكمة التصحيح فيجوز أن يكون الاعتراض مع الحكم نفسه أو على استقلال .

169/3 إذا كان الحكم غير خاضع للتمييز لقناعة المحكوم عليه وصححت المحكمة الخطأ أو رفضت التصحيح فيتم رفع ذلك لمحكمة التمييز في حال الاعتراض من المدعي أو المدعى عليه ، أو منهما .

169/4 الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تميز أحكامها المشار إليها في المادة ( 179 ) إذا صححت المحكمة الخطأ أو رفضته فيكون قرارها غير خاضع للتمييز .


المادة السبعون بعد المائة : إذا وقع في منطوق الحكم غموض أو لبس جاز للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة التي أصدرته تفسيره ، ويقدم الطلب بالطرق المعتادة .
170/1 على طالب تفسير الحكم أن يقدم بذلك خطاباً للمحكمة مصدرة الحكم يحدد فيه وجه الغموض واللبس في الحكم .

170/2 يفسر الحكم حاكم القضية مادام على رأس العمل سواء أكان في المحكمة نفسها أم في غيرها .

170/3 إذا لم يكن حاكم القضية على رأس العمل وحصل في حكمه غموض أو لبس فيرفع لمحكمة التمييز لتقرير ما يلزم بشأنه .

170/4 لحاكم القضية أن يفسر ما وقع في حكمه من غموض أو لبس من تلقاء نفسه بحضور الخصوم دون تعديل له ، ويجري عليه تعليمات التمييز .

170/5 طلب تفسير الحكم غير مقيد بوقت .




المادة الحادية والسبعون بعد المائة : يدون الحكم الصادر بالتفسير على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ، ويوقعها قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصــدرت الحكم . ويعـد التـفــسير متمـماً للـحكم الأصلي ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الاعتراض.
171/1 يكون تفسير الحكم في ضبط القضية نفسها ويلحق ذلك على الصك دون إخراج قرار مستقل بذلك ما لم يحصل اعتراض على التفسير فينظم به قرار .

171/2 إذا كان الحكم بالتفسير خاضعاً للتمييز فيرفع القرار مع صورة ضبـطه والمعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز ، وعند اكتسابه القطعية يدون على نسخة الحكم الأصلية .

171/3 إذا كان الحكم خاضعاً للتمييز وصدر حكم بتفسيره فيكون الاعتراض عليه مع الاعتراض على الحكم نفسه .

171/4 الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تميز أحكامها المشار إليها في المادة ( 179 ) إذا صدر حكم بتفسيرها فيكون الحكم غير خاضع للتمييز .

171/5 يترتب على إلغاء الحكم إلغاء تفسيره .


المادة الثانية والسبعون بعد المائة : إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية المذكورة فلصاحب الشأن أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تكلف خصمه بالحضور أمامها حسب الإجراءات المعتادة لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه.
172/1 الطلبات الموضوعية هي : الطلبات التي تتعلق بموضوع النزاع أو بأصل الحق كطلب إثبات الملكية والاستحقاق في الريع ونحوها .

172/2 يشمل الطلب الموضوعي في هذه المادة ما كان من الطلبات مذكوراً في صحيفة الدعوى أو كان طلباً عارضاً .

172/3 يكون النظر في الطلب الموضوعي الذي أغفلته المحكمة بطلب مستقل حسب الإجراءات المعتادة .

172/4 الطلب الموضوعي الذي أغفلته المحكمة ينظر فيه حاكم القضية أو خلفه.



الباب الحادي عشر 
طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام 
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة الثالثة والسبعون بعد المائة : طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام هي التمييز والتماس إعادة النظر. 

المادة الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم إلا من المحكوم عليه ، ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم أو ممن قضي له بكل طلباته ما لم ينص النظام على غير ذلك .
174/1 قبول الحكم هو : الاقتناع به ويجب تدوينه عند حصوله في الضبط والصك وكذا الاعتراض على الحكم .

174/2 لمن قبل تدخله الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر ضد من تدخل معه ولو قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم .

174/3 إذا كان الحكم صادراً ضد عدة أشخاص كالشركاء والورثة فيحق لبعضهم الاعتراض ولو قنع الآخرون .

174/4 للمعترض أن يقدم أكثر من مذكرة اعتراض على الحكم نفسه متى قدمت خلال ميعاد الاعتراض .

174/5 للمحكوم عليه الرجوع عن قناعته بالحكم خلال الجلسة قبل التوقيع على الضبط .

174/6 يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم ممن صدر الحكم ضده ولو لم يكن حاضراً أو موكلاً كقضايا الورثة حسب إجراءات الاعتراض .

174/7 إذا حكم للقاصر وناظر الوقف ومن في حكمهم بكل طلباتهم فليس للنائب عنهم الاعتراض على الحكم .



المادة الخامسة والسبعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز الاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة كلها أو بعضها إلا مع الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر في الموضوع ، ويجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر بوقف الدعوى وعلى الأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة قبل الحكم في الموضوع.
175/1 الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة مثل رفض الإدخال والتدخل والطلبات العارضة .

175/2 الأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى هي ما أشير إليه في المادة ( 234 ) .

175/3 لا يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر برفض وقف الدعوى إلا مع الاعتراض على الحكم في الدعوى .

175/4 تطبق إجراءات الاعتراض على الأحكام الصادرة في أصل الدعوى ، على الأحكام الصادرة بوقف الدعوى والأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة .



المادة السادسة والسبعون بعد المائة :يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ تسليم إعلام الحكم للمحكوم عليه وأخذ توقيعه في دفتر الضبط ، أو من التاريخ المحدد لتسلمه إذا لم يحضر . ويبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله .
176/1 يحدد حاكم القضية للمحكوم عليه في جلسة النطق بالحكم ميعاداً لاستلام نسخة صك الحكم ، وإبداء المعارضة عليه ويفهم بمضمون هذه المادة والمادة ( 178 ) ويدون ذلك في الضبط والصك .

176/2 في حال عدم ورود صك الحكم من إدارة السجلات في الوقت المحدد فيمدد الميعاد المدة الكــافية حسب نظر القاضي ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .

176/3 على الجهة المسؤولة عن السجين إحضاره لتسلم نسخة إعلام الحكم خلال المدة المحددة لتسلمها ، وكذلك إحضاره لتقديم اعتراضه في المدة المحددة لتقديم الاعتراض .

176/4 إذا كان الحكم غيابياً فيكون تبليغ المحكوم عليه أو وكيله نسخة الحكم في محل إقامته أو عمله ، وفق إجراءات التبليغ ، ويبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ التبليغ ، وإذا لم يقدم اعتراضه خلال المدة المقررة نظاماً فيكتسب الحكم القطعية وفق المادة (178) .

176/5 إذا تعذر تسليم نسخة صك الحكم الغيابي إلى المحكوم عليه أو وكيله رفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز بدون لائحة اعتراضية ، ولا يمنع ذلك من التماس إعادة النظر وفق أحكامه المقررة في هذا النظام .





المادة السابعة والسبعون بعد المائة :يقف ميعاد الاعتراض بموت المعترض ، أو بفقد أهليته للتقاضي ، أو بزوال صفة من كانت تباشر الخصومة عنه . ويستمر الوقف حتى إبلاغ الحكم إلى الورثة أو من يمثلهم أو يزول العارض.
177/1 يلحق بالحالات الثلاث المقررة في هذه المادة ، كل ما اشترك معها في المعنى ، كالوكيل ، والولي ، والوصي على القاصر ، والناظر على الوقف، ومن منعه عارض ظاهر خارج عن إرادته ، كالإصابة المقعدة .

177/2 إذا كان العارض يطول عادة فلحاكم القضية إقامة نائب عن المعترض في تقديم الاعتراض فقط ويدون ذلك في ضبط القضية نفسها .

177/3 يكون تبليغ ورثة المعترض أو من يمثلهم حسب إجراءات التبليغ المذكورة في هذا النظام .

إذا تبلغ الورثة أو من يمثلهم بالحكم أو زال العارض فيستأنف سير مدة الاعتراض ويحسب منها ما مضى قبل الوقف .



الفصل الثاني
التمييز


المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة : مدة الاعتراض بطلب التمييز ثلاثون يوماً ،فإذا لم يقدم الخصم اعتراضاً خلال هذه المدة سقط حقه في طلب التمييز وعلى المحكمة اتخاذ محضر بذلك في ضبط القضية ، والتهميش على الصك وسجله بأن الحكم قد اكتسبت القطعية .
178/1 إذا وافق اليوم الأخير من مدة الاعتراض عطلة رسمية فيمتد الميعاد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها ، والعـطلة الرسمية خلال مدة الاعتراض تحسب منها .

178/2 إذا قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم بعد رفعه لمحكمة التمييز وقبل إعادته إلى القاضي ، فتدون قناعته في الضبط وتبلغ محكمة التمييز بذلك .

178/3 إذا قنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم أو اصطلح مع خصمه بعد إبداء محكمة التمييز ملحوظاتها على الحكم فيدون ذلك حاكم القضية في الضبط والصك وتنتهي بذلك القضية ولا تعاد إلى محكمة التمييز .

178/4 إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه أو المحكوم له ببعض طلباته من التوقيع في الضبط على القـناعة أو عدمها فيـعامل وفق الفقرة الرابـعة من لائـحة الـمــادة ( 68 ) .

المادة التاسعة والسبعون بعد المائة: جميع الأحكام تكون قابلة للتمييز باستثناء الأحكام في الدعاوى اليسيرة التي يحددها مجلس القضاء الأعلى بقرار يصدر من هيئته العامة بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل . على أنه إذا كان المحكوم عليه ناظر وقف ، أو وصياً ، أو ولياً ، أو مأمور بيت مال ، أو ممثل جهة حكومية ونحوه ، أو كان المحكوم عليه غائباً فعلى المحكمة أن ترفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز لتدقيقه مهما كان موضوع الحكم ، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي :
أ?- القرار الصادر على بيت المال من القاضي المختص منفذاً لحكم نهائي سابق.

ب?- الحكم الصادر بمبلغ أودعه أحد الأشخاص لصالح شخص آخر ، أو ورثته ما لم يكن للمودع ، أو من يمثله معارضة في ذلك .

179/1 الغائب المحكوم عليه هنا هو : الذي سمعت عليه الدعوى وحكم فيها لعدم معرفة محل إقامته العام أو المختار داخل المملكة أو خارجها .







المادة الثمانون بعد المائة : تقدم المذكرة الاعتراضية إلى إدارة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم مشتملة على بيان الحكم المعترض عليه وتاريخه والأسباب التي بنى عليها الاعتراض وطلبات المعترض والأسباب التي تؤيد الاعتراض.

180/1 تقدم المذكرة الاعتراضية موقعة من المعترض أو من يمثله شرعاً .

180/2 عند تقديم المذكرة الاعتراضية إلى إدارة المحكمة ، يدون عليها تاريخ تقديمها 



المادة الحادية والثمانون بعد المائة : بعد اطلاع القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم المعترض عليه على مذكرة الاعتراض يجوز له أن يعيد النظر في الحكم من ناحية الوجوه التي بني عليها الاعتراض من غير مرافعة . وعليه أن يؤكد حكمه أو يعدله حسبما يــــظهر لــه ، فإذا أكد حكمه فيرفــعه مع صورة ضبط القضية وكامل الأوراق إلى محكمة التمييز ، أما إذا عدله فيبلغ الحـــكم المعدل للخصوم ، وتسري عليه في هذه الحالة الإجراءات المعتادة .
181/1إذا اطلع القاضي على المذكرة الاعتراضية ولم يجد فيها ما يؤثر على حكمه فينوه عن ذلك عليها ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .
181/2 إذا اطلع حاكم القضية على مذكرة الاعتراض وظهر له ما يوجب تعديل حكمه فيحدد جلسة ويبلغ الخصوم بذلك حسب إجراءات التبليغ، ويُجْرِي ما يلزم بحضور الخصوم ، وتسري على ما أجراه تعليمات التمييز ويلحق ذلك في الضبط والصك .


المادة الثانية والثمانون بعد المائة : إذا طلب الخصم الاطلاع على مذكرة اعـتراض خصمه فتمكنه محكمة التمييز متى رأت ذلك ، وتضرب له أجلاً للرد عليه .
182/1 يكون طلب الخصم الاطلاع على مذكرة الاعتراض كتابة باسم رئيس محكمة التمييز ويحال للدائرة التي أحيلت إليها المعاملة .

182/2 يسلم الخصم صورة من المذكرة الاعتراضية متى رأت ذلك الدائرة المختصة بمحكمة التمييز ، وتحدد له أجلاً مناسباً للرد عليها ، بحيث لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً 182/3 إذا انتهت المدة المحددة ولم يقم الخصم بالرد ، فتجري الدائرة المختصة بمحكمة التمييز ما يلزم حيال تدقيق الحكم ، ويسقط حقه في تقديم الرد 



المادة الثالثة والثمانون بعد المائة :تفصل محكمة التمييز في طلب الاعتراض استناداً إلى ما يوجد في الملف من الأوراق ولا يحضر الخصوم أمامها ما لم تقرر ذلك ، أو ينص عليه النظام .
183/1 ما نص عليه النظام هو : ما ورد في المادة ( 188 ) .



المادة الرابعة والثمانون بعد المائة :مع مراعاة حكم المادة الثمانين بعد المائة ، لمحكمة التمييز أن تأذن للخصوم بتقديم بيانات جديدة لتأييد أسباب اعتراضهم المقدم في المذكرة ، ولها أن تتخذ أي إجراء يعينها على الفصل في الموضوع .


المادة الخامسة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا وجدت محكمة التمييز أن منطوق الحكم موافق من حيث نتيجته لأصوله الشــرعية صدقته مع توجيه نظر القاضي إلى ما قد يكون لها من ملحوظات .


185/1 الملحوظات هنا هي : التي لا تؤثر على الحكم ولا تمنع من تصديقه .



المادة السادسة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا اعترض على الحكم لمخالفته الاختصاص وجب على محكمة التمييز أن تقتصر على بحث الاختصاص .


المادة السابعة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا ظهر لمحكمة التمييز ملحوظات على الحكم فعليها أن تعد قراراً بذلك وترسله إلى القاضي فإذا لم يقتنع بملحوظات محكمة التمييز فعليه إجابتها بوجهة نظره بعد أن يدون ذلك في دفتر الضبط أما إذا اقتنع بها فيعرضها على الخصوم ويسمع أقوالهم ويثبت ذلك في دفتر الضبط ثم يحكم فيها ويكون حكمه هذا خاضعاً للتمييز إذا تضمن تعديلاً للحكم السابق .


187/1 يدون القاضي في الضبط قرار محكمة التمييز وما يجيب به عليه ويلحق خلاصة وافية من ذلك في صك الحكم 



المادة الثامنة والثمانون بعد المائة : على محكمة التمييز في حال اقتناعها بإجابة القاضي عن ملحوظاتها أن تصدق الحكم ، وفي حال عدم اقتناعها وتمسك القاضي برأيه فلها أن تنقض الحكم كله أو بعضه بحسب الحال مع ذكر المستند وإحالة القضية إلى قاض آخر.
ومع ذلك إذا كان الموضوع بحالته صالحاً للحكم واستدعت ظروف القضية سرعة الإجراء جاز لها أن تحكم فيه .فإذا كان النقض للمرة الثانية وجب عليها أن تحكم في الموضوع ، وفي كل حال تحكم فيها يجب أن يتم حكمها بحضور الخصوم وسماع أقوالهم ، ويكون حكمها قطعياً بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية .

188/1 تصديق الحكم أو نقضه من قبل محكمة التمييز يكون بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية .

188/2 إذا أيد الحكم أحد أعضاء الدائرة بمحكمة التمييز ، وخالفه اثنان لكل واحد منهما وجهةُ نظر لا يمكن الجمع بينهما فعلى رئيس محكمة التمييز ندب قاض آخر للاشتراك مع الدائرة فإن أيد الحكم صارا أكثرية وَصَدَّقَا الحكم ، وإن أيد أحد الرأيين المخالفين فقد صارا أكثرية فتتم الملاحظة أو النقض .

188/3قرار تصديق الحكم أو نقضه المظهر به الصك أو القرار ، ينقل على الضبط والسجل .

188/4إذا نقض الحكم وأحيلت القضية إلى قاضٍ آخر فإنه ينظرها من جديد .

188/5 مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة ( 3 ) من لائحة المادة ( 252 ) إذا نقض الحكم في قضية ولم يكن في المحكمة سوى القاضي المنقوض حكمه ، فيحيلها إلى أقرب محكمة في المنطقة .

188/6 إذا نظرت محكمة التمييز القضية بعد نقضها للحكم فتتبع الإجراءات المقررة في هذا النظام ويكون حكمها قطعياً بالإجماع أو الأكثرية فإن تشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيين فيندب رئيس محكمة التمييز أحد الأعضاء حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم .

188/7 إذا نقضت دائرة في محكمة التمييز حكماً ثم حكم فيه من جديد لدى قاضٍ آخر واعترض عليه فيحال للدائرة التي نقضت الحكم الأول لتدقيقه سواء أكان أعضاؤها ممن نقضوا الحكم أم غيرُهم .


المادة التاسعة والثمانون بعد المائة :إذا تعذر إرسال الملحوظات إلى القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم لموت أو غيره فعلى محكمة التمييز إرسال ملحوظاتها إلى القاضي الخلف أو نقض الحكم مع ذكر الدليل.
189/1 على القاضي الخلف أن يعيد جميع المعاملات التي عليها ملحوظات على سلفه إلى محكمة التمييز للتوجيه بما يلزم بشأنها .


المادة التسعون بعد المائة :يترتب على نقض الحكم إلغاء جميع القرارات والإجراءات اللاحقة للحكم المنقوض متى كان ذلك الحكم أساساً لها.

المادة الحادية والتسعون بعد المائة :إذا كان الحكم لم ينقض إلا في جزء منه بقي نافذاً في أجزائه الأخرى ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة .

الفصل الثالث 
التماس إعادة النظر

المادة الثانية والتسعون بعد المائة: يجوز لأي من الخصوم أن يلتمس إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية في الأحـوال الآتية:
أ- إذا كان الحكم قد بني على أوراق ظهر بعد الحكم تزويرها ، أو بني على شهادة قضي من الجهة المختصة بعد الحكم بأنها مزورة.
ب- إذا حصل الملتمس بعد الحكم على أوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان قد تعذر عليه إبرازها قبل الحكم.
ج ـإذا وقع من الخصم غش من شأنه التأثير في الحكم.

د-إذا قضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو قضى بأكثر مما طلبوه.
هـ -? إذا كان منطوق الحكم يناقض بعضه بعضاً.
و?-إذا كان الحكم غيابيا.
ز?-إذا صدر الحكم على من لم يكن ممثلاً تمثيلاً صحيحاً في الدعوى.
192/1 الأحكام النهائيّة هي : 

أ?- الأحكام في الدعاوى اليسيرة التي لا تخضع للتمييز .

ب- الأحكام التي قنع بها المحكوم عليه .

ج- الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها .

د- الأحكام المصدقة من محكمة التمييز . 

هـ- الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة التمييز .

192/2 للمحكمة أن تحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه إذا ظهر لها ما يبرر ذلك كحق عام أو حق قاصر أو وقف أو نحوها على أن تذكر المحكمة ذلك في أسباب حكمها .



192/3 لا يقبل التماس الخصم بإعادة النظر لعدم التمثيل الصحيح في الدعوى إذا كان زوال الصفة عمن يمثله تم بعد قفل باب المرافعة لأن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم وفق المادة ( 84 ) .

192/4 لا يترتب على رفع الالتماس وقف تنفيذ الحكم إلا إذا رأت ذلك محكمة التمييز .


المادة الثالثة والتسعون بعد المائة: مدة التماس إعادة النظر ثلاثون يوماً يبدأ من اليوم الذي يثبت فيه علم الملتمس تزوير الأوراق أو بالقضاء بأن الشهادة مزورة أو ظهرت فيه الأوراق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة الثانية والتسعين بعد المائة أو ظهر فيه الغش ، ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( د ، هـ ، و ، ز ) من المادة السابقة من وقت إبلاغ الحكم .
193/1تكفي إفادة الملتمس بتاريخ علمه بالتزوير والغش وبوقت ظهور الأوراق المنصوص عليها في المادة ؛ ما لم يثبت ما يخالف ذلك .



المادة الرابعة والتسعون بعد المائة :يرفع الالتماس بإعادة النظر بإيداع صحيفة الالتماس لمحكمة التمييز ، ويجب أن تشتمل الصـحيفة على بيان الحكم الملـتمس إعادة النظر فيه وأسباب الالتماس . 

وعلى محكمة التمييز – متى اقتنعت – أن تعد قراراً بذلك وتبعثه للمحكمة المختصة للنظر في ذلك.

194/1 بيان الحكم الملتمس إعادة النظر فيه يكون بذكر موضوعه نصاً أو مضموناً ورقم الصك وتاريخ تسجيله وصورة عنه .

194/2 يحال طلب الالتماس إلى من دقق الحكم في محكمة التمييز إن كانوا على رأس العمل في المحكمة وإلا أحيل إلى خلفهم في الدائرة نفسها .

194/3 إذا قبلت محكمة التمييز التماس إعادة النظر فيتولى إكمال لازمه من تحدده محكمة التمييز من حاكم القضية أو خلفه .

194/4 لمحكمة التمييز احضار خصم الملتمس وعرض صحيفة الالتماس عليه إذا رأت ذلك ، وتحدد له أجلاً للرد عليها إذا رغب ذلك ولا يزيد الأجل على خمسة عشر يوماً . 

المادة الخامسة والتسعون بعد المائة :القرار الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس والحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لا يجوز الاعتراض على أيهما بالتماس إعادة النظر.
195/1 إذا حكمت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم السابق في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبول الالتماس من محكمة التمييز فلا يجوز الاعتراض عليه بالتماس إعادة النظر مرة أخرى.



195/2 لأي من الخصوم التماس إعادة النظر مرة أخرى لسبب آخر لم ينظر فيه سابقاً من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 192 ) .



195/3 يزود حاكم القضية بنسخة عن قرار رفض الالتماس الصادر عن محكمة التمييز لتدوينه في الضبط .

195/4 الحكم الذي يصدر من القاضي في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبول الالتماس من محكمة التمييز تطبق عليه تعليمات التمييز .



الباب الثاني عشر 
الحجز والتنفيذ 
الفصل الأول 
أحكام عامة


المادة السادسة والتسعون بعد المائة :يتم التنفيذ بموجب نسخة الحكم الموضوع عليها صيغة التنفيذ وصيغة التنفيذ هي : ( يطلب من كافة الدوائر والجهات الحكومية المختصة العمل على تنفيذ هذا الحكم بجميع الوسائل النظامية المتبعة ولو أدى إلى استعمال القوة الجبرية عن طريق الشرطة ).
196/1 توضع الصيغة التنفيذية على إعلام الحكم وفق المادة ( 167 ) .

196/2 توضع الصيغة التنفيذية المذكورة من قبل القاضي مصدر الحكم أو خلفه موقعة منه وعليها خاتمه وخاتم المحكمة ، سواء أكان التنفيذ داخل المملكة أم خارجها.

196/3 لا تشمل هذه المادة الحكم على الزوجة بالعودة إلى بيت الزوجية حيث تفهم عند الحكم بسقوط حقوقها الزوجية إن هي رفضت العودة ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط والصك .

196/4 تراعى أحكام اتفاقية الرياض العربية للتعاون القضائي إذا كان الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه خارج المملكة . 



المادة السابعة والتسعون بعد المائة :الأحكام القطعية التي تذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية هي:
أ?-الأحكام المستثناة بموجب قرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى حسب ما نص عليه في 
المادة التاسعة والسبعين بعد المائة.
ب?-الأحكام التي صدرت أو صدقت من محكمة التمييز.
ج-الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها

197/1 الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها هي: المذكورة في المادتين ( 176 ، 178 ) .

197/2 الأحكام التي قضي فيها بكل الطلبات وقنع بها المحكوم عليه وكذا الأحكام التي قنـع بها الطرفان ، تعـد قطعية ، وتذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية .


المادة الثامنة والتسعون بعد المائة :لا يجوز تنفيذ الأحكام جبراً قبل اكتساب الحكم للقطعية ، إلا إذا كان التنفيذ المعجل مأموراً به في الحكم.
198/1 للمحكوم عليه الاعتراض على الحكم ولو كان التنفيذ معجلاً ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز وفق المادة ( 175 ) .

198/2 يجب أن يكون الحكم بتعجيل التنفيذ مسبباً .


المادة التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة :يجب شمول الحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل بكفالة أو بدونها حسب تقدير القاضي ، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:
أ?- الأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة.
ب?- إذا كان الحكم صادراً بتقرير نفقة ، أو أجرة رضاع ، أو سكن، أو رؤية صغير ، أو تسليمه لحاضنه ، أو امرأة إلى محرمها ،أو تفريق بين زوجين .
ج-?إذا كان الحكم صادراً بأداء أجرة خادم ، أو صانع ، أو عامل أو مرضعة ، أو حاضنة.



199/1 إذا قرر القاضي شمول الحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل بكفالة لزم المحكوم له تقديم كفيل غارم مليء لدى جهة التنفيذ .

199/2 يقصد بالأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة : ما ورد في المادة ( 234 ) .


المادة المائتان :يجوز للمحكمة المرفوع إليها الاعتراض – متى رأت أن أسباب الاعتراض على الحكم قد تقضي بنقضه – أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ المعجل إذا كان يخشى منه وقوع ضرر جسيم.
200/1 المحكمة في هذه المادة هي : محكمة التمييز .

200/2 إذا خشي القاضي من وقوع ضرر جسيم من تنفيذ الحكم المعجل فله وقف تنفيذه ، مع ذكر الأسباب .

200/3 للمحكمة عنـدما تأمر بوقـف التنفيذ المعـجل أن توجب على طـالب الإيـقاف تقـديم ضـمان ، أو كفيل غـارم مليء ، احتـياطا لحق المحكوم له.


المادة الأولى بعد المائتين :إذا حصل إشكال في التنفيذ – فبعد اتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية إن اقتضاها الحال – يرفع الإشكال إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتبت فيه على وجه السرعة.
201/1 يرفع الإشكال في التنفيذ إلى حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه .

201/2 إذا كان الإشكال بسبب غموض أو لبس في الحكم فيفسر وفق المادتين ( 170 ـ 171 ) .

201/3 للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تأمر باتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية على المحكوم به بما تراه محققاً للمصلحة ، من ضمان أو حراسة أو نحوهما ، حتى يبت في الإشكال .



الفصل الثاني
حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير



المادة الثانية بعد المائتين :يجوز لكل دائن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ بدين مستقر في الذمة حال الأداء أن يطلب حجز ما يكون لمدينه لدى الغير من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط ، وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير.
202/1 قسم الحجز والتنفيذ يكون في المحاكم العامة تحت إشراف رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

202/2 لا يتم الحجز والتنفيذ إلا بناء على طلب الغرماء أو أحدهم .

202/3 الحجز على ما للمدين لدى الغير ، من اختصاص المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ وهو رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ إن كان المحجوز لديه في مشمول ولايته ، وإلا ففي محكمة بلد المحجوز لديه .

202/4 لكل دائن بيده حكم نهائي ، طلب الحجز على ما للمدين لدى الدولة ، أو الشركات أو المؤسسات ، أو البنوك ، ونحوها .

202/5 لا يتم الحجز والتنفيذ على المدين إلا بقدر ما عليه من ديون .

202/6 يتم الحجز والتنفيذ وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في مواد الباب الثاني عشر من هذا النظام ولوائحها .

202/7 يجعل في قسم الحجز والتنفيذ صندوق يسمى صندوق المحكمة تودع فيه المبالغ المتعلقة بالتنفيذ والحجز ونحوهما .

202/8 ما يتم بيعه من أموال المدين و أموال المحجوز لديه عند امتناعه عن الإيداع وما يستحصل من ديون المدين لدى الغير يودع في صندوق المحكمة .

202/9 توزع الأموال المـــودعة في الـصنــدوق والواردة في الفقرة الثامنة على الغرماء بقدر ديونهم بعد حسم مصروفات النشر وأجرة الخبراء والحراسة وما في حكمها .

202/10 الأموال المنقولة تباع في البلد الموجودة فيها حسب الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام ولوائحه ، ولا تنقل إلى بلد آخر إلا لمصلحة ظاهرة للغرماء و المدين .

202/11 التهميش على صكوك العقارات المباعة بالإفراغ بعد البيع واستلام الثمن من اختصاص رئيس المحكمة التي يقع العقار في ولايتها أو قاضيها إذا لم يكن لها رئيس ثم تبعث الصكوك للجهة التي أصدرتها لنقل التهميش على سجلها .

202/12التهميش على صكوك الغرماء وضبوطها بالاستلام من اختصاص حاكم القضية أو خلفه .

202/13 المبالغ والديون المتحصلة لصالح الغرماء من محاكم متعددة تودع في صندوق المحكمة بقسم الحجز والتنفيذ في محكمة البلد التي بها أكثر الغرماء فإن تساووا فلدى المحكمة التي حجزت أولاً .

202/14 الحجز والتنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه بحكم نهائي ، وحجز مالَه لدى الغير من ديون وأموال منقولة ، غير خاضع للتمييز .


المادة الثالثة بعد المائتين :يكون طلب الحجز بورقة تبلغ بوساطة المحكمة إلى المحجوز لديه تشتمل على صورة الحكم الذي يطلب الحجز بموجبه وبيان المبلغ المحجوز من أجله ونهي المحجوز لديه عن الوفاء بما في يده إلى المحجوز عليه.
203/1 إذا كان المحجوز لديه خارج المملكة ولم يكن له من يمثله داخل المملكة فيتم تبليغه وفق المادتين ( 20 ، 22 ) .

203/2 إذا أقام المحجوز عليه دعوى على المحجوز لديه بطلب تسليم ما في حيازته لـه ، فعليه الامتناع عن الوفاء حتى صدور حكم نهائي بهذه الدعوى .

203/3 إذا قام المحجوز لديه بالوفاء للمحجوز عليه بعد إعلانه بالحجز فإن للحاجز الحق بمطالبة المحجوز لديه بالوفاء لـه ، وللمحجوز لديه حق الرجوع على المحجوز عليه .

المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين :يجب على المحجوز لديه أن يقرر عما في ذمته لدى إدارة المحكمة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز ، وأن يذكر في التقرير مقدار الدين وسببه وأسباب انقضائه إن كان قد انقضى ، ويبين جميع الحجوز الموقعة تحت يده ، وإذا كان المحجوز أعياناً منقولة وجب عليه أن يرفق بالتقرير بياناً مفصلاً لها ، ويودع لدى المحكمة المستندات المؤيدة لتقريره أو صوراً منها . وعلى المحكمة تسليم الحاجز نسخة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه مصدقةً منها .
204/1 تبدأ مدة العشرة أيام المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة من اليوم التالي لتبليغ المحجوز لديه .

204/2 للمحجوز لديه أن يحسم مما في ذمته قدر ما أنفقه من المصاريف على الأموال المحجوزة لديه بعد تقديرها من القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ .

204/3 إذا كان المحجوز تحت يد إحدى الدوائر الحكومية أو الهيئات أو الشركات أو المؤسسات أو البنوك وجب عليها أن تعد محضراً بالمحجوز، وتبعثه إلى المحكمة .

204/4 يعفى المحجوز لديه من التقرير في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا أودع في صندوق المحكمة مبلغاً مساوياً للدين المحجوز من أجله . 

ب ـ إذا أودع في صندوق المحكمة مبلغاً يعادل قيمة ما يراد حجزه لديه بعد تقديره من القاضي المشرف على الحجز والتنفيذ .

ج ـ إذا قام المحجوز لديه بوفاء دين الحاجز بناء على طلب المحجوز عليه. 

د ـ إذا قام المحجوز لديه من تلقاء نفسه بإيداع ما بذمته إلى صندوق المحكمة .

204/5 يحفظ أصل تقرير المحجوز لديه ومرافقاته مع أوراق الدعوى .




المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين :يجب على المحجوز لديه بعد عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقريره وبعد حلول الدين أو استقراره بوقوع الشرط أن يدفع إلى صندوق المحكمة المبلغ الذي أقر به أو ما يفي منه بحق الحاجز.
205/1 الدفع يكون بشيك مصرفي محجوز القيمة باسم رئيس المحكمة .








المادة السادسة بعد المائتين :إذا امتنع المحجوز لديه عن التقرير عما في ذمته ، أو قرر غير الحقيقة ، أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها لتأييد التقرير ؛ جاز الحكم عليه للدائن الحاجز بالمبلغ المحجوز من أجله وذلك في حدود ما يثبت لديه من دين أو منقول للمدين.
206/1 إذا امتنع المحجوز لديه عن التقرير عما في ذمته أو قرر غير الحقيقة أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها فللدائن الحاجز إقامة الدعوى عليه ومطالبته بالمبلغ المحجوز من أجله .

206/2 إذا قرر المحجوز لديه غير الحقيقة أو امتنع عن التقرير عما في ذمته أو أخفى المستندات الواجب إيداعها لتأييد التقرير ولحق الحاجز من ذلك ضرر فله مطالبته بالتعويض عما لحقه .



المادة السابعة بعد المائتين :إذا قرر المحجوز لديه عما في ذمته تقريراً صحيحاً وامتنع عن الإيداع طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة السادسة بعد المائتين كان للحاجز أن يطلب التنفيذ على أموال المحجوز لديه بموجب الحكم القابل للتنفيذ مرفقاً به صورة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه ، وإذا كان الحجز على أعيان منقولة بيعت بالإجراءات المقررة لبيع المنقول المحجوز لدى المدين دون حاجة إلى حجز جديد.
207/1 الأحكام القابلة للتنفيذ هي الواردة في المادتين ( 197 ـ 198 ).

207/2 طلب التنفيذ على أموال المحجوز لديه يقدم إلى رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ إن كانت تحت ولايته وإلا قدم إلى محكمة البلد التي فيها الأموال .



الفصل الثالث 
الحجز التحفظي




المادة الثامنة بعد المائتين :للدائن أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على منقولات مدينه إذا لم يكن للمدين محل إقامة ثابت في المملكة أو خشي الدائن لأسباب مقبولة اختفاء أو تهريب أمواله.
208/1 لا يلزم لاتخاذ إجراءات الحجز التحفظي أن يكون بيد الحاجز حكم قضائي .

208/2 إذا كان المتنازع فيه عقاراً وقد أقيمت فيه الدعوى فللقاضي بناء على طلب الخصم أن يأمر بوقف نقل الملكية وما في حكمها حتى تنتهي الدعوى إذا ظهر له ما يبرر ذلك .


المادة التاسعة بعد المائتين :لمؤجر العقار أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات أو الثمار الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة ضماناً للأجور المستحقة.

المادة العاشرة بعد المائتين :لمن يدعي ملك المنقول أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي عند من يحوزه متى كان هنالك دلائل واضحة تؤيد ادعاءه.


المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائتين :للدائن بدين مستقر حال الأداء ولو لم يكن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ أن يطلب إيقاع الحجز التحفظي على ما يكون لمدينه لدى الآخرين من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير ، وعلى المحجوز لديه خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز الإقرار بما في ذمته طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين ، وعليه الإيداع بصندوق المحكمة في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بحكم صحة الحجز طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين.
211/1 يتم إيداع المبالغ بشيك مصرفي محجوز القيمة باسم رئيس المحكمة .

211/2 الحجز التحفظي يشمل الديون والأعيان المنقولة التي للمدين عند الأفراد والشركات والمؤسسات الأهلية والحكومية والبنوك .

211/3 يتم تبليغ المحجوز لديه وفق تعليمات تبليغ الخصوم ، على أن يكون التبليغ لشخصه ، أو شخص من يمثله .



المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائتين :لا يوقع الحجز التحفظي في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد الأربع السابقة إلا بأمر من المحكمة التابع لها محل إقامة المحجوز عليه ، وللمحكمة قبل إصدار أمرها أن تجري التحقيق اللازم إذا لم تكفها المستندات المؤيدة لطلب الحجز.
212/1 إذا كان المحجوز عليه ليس لـه محل إقامة ثابت في المملكة فيقدم طلب الحجز إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعي .



المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائتين : إذا كانت الدعوى بالحق مرفوعة أمام المحكمة المختصة فتقدم دعوى الحجز إلى المحكمة نفسها لتتولى البت فيها .
213/1 تحال دعوى الحجز التحفظي إلى ناظر الدعوى الأصلية إن كانت قد رفعت قبل دعوى الحجز وكذا عكسها .






المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجب أن يُبلغ المحجوز عليه و المحجوز لديه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ صدوره وإلا عد الحجز ملغى . ويجب على الحاجز خلال العشرة الأيام المشار إليها أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا عد الحجز ملغى.
214/1 يبلغ المحجوز عليه والمحجوز لديه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز وفقاً لإجراءات التبليغ على أن يكون التبليغ لشخصهما أو شخص من يمثلهما .

214/2 إذا عد الحجز ملغى جاز طلب تجديده بإجراءات مستأنفة، ويكون لدى ناظر الحجز الأول .





المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجب على طالب الحجز أن يقدم إلى المحكمة إقراراً خطياً من كفيل غارم صادراً من كاتب العدل يضمن جميع حقوق المحجوز عليه وما يلحقه من ضرر إذا ظهر أن الحاجز غير محق في طلبه .
215/1 ينظر القاضي الذي أصدر أمر الحجز التحفظي دعوى الضرر المشار إليها في المادة .


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائتين :يتبع في الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات الإجراءات المتعلقة بالحجز التنفيذي على المنقولات التي لدى المدين ما عدا البيع.
216/1 إذا حكمت المحكمة بثبوت الحق لطالب الحجز، أصبح الحجز التحفظي حجزاً تنفيذياً يشمل البيع ، وتعين إعلان تنفيذه مع صك الحكم إلى المحكوم عليه .

216/2 إذا حكمت المحكمة بصرف النظر عن دعوى بأصل الحق بعد إيقاع الحجز التحفظي ، فيعد الحجز التحفظي ملغى ، وإن لم ينص عليه في الحكم .



الفصل الرابع
التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه



المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائتين :يجري التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه إذا لم يقم بتسليم المبلغ المحكوم به وذلك بتوقيع الحجز على ما يكفي لتنفيذ الحكم من منقولاته وعقاراته ، وبيع هذه الأموال إن اقتضى الحال بالمزاد العلني بأمر المحكمة وفقاً لما نص عليه في هذا الفصل ، ويحدد القاضي قبل البيع ما تدعو الحاجة إلى تركه للمحجوز عليه من المنقول والعقار.
217/1 لجهة التنفيذ أن تطلب من الدائن عند طلبه التنفيذ إفادتها بما يعلمه من أموال ثابتة أو منقولة للمحكوم عليه للتنفيذ عليها .

217/2 لا يجوز إيقاع الحجز التنفيذي إلا بحكم نهائي مذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية المشار إليها في المادة ( 197 ) .

217/3 إذا اقتضى الحال بيع الأموال للتنفيذ عليها فيأمر بذلك المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ وهو رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

217/4 يترك للمحجوز عليه ما تدعو الحاجة إلى تركه لـه من منقول وعقار مثل مسكنه ومركبه المعتاد .

217/5 القاضي في هذه المادة هو: رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التنفيذ .

217/6 إذا أودع المدين المبلغ المحكوم به لدى صندوق المحكمة ، أو سلمه لخصمه زال الحجز عن أملاكه .

217/7 يجوز الحجز على مال المدين من راتبٍ أو مخصصاتٍ بعد تقدير الكفاية له من نفقة ونحوها.

217/8 لا يجوز إيقاع الحجز على عقارات المدين ، إذا كانت تقع خارج المملكة وفق المادة ( 24 ) .



المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائتين : يجري التنفيذ بوساطة الجهات الإدارية المنوط بها التنفيذ.
218/1 الجهات الإدارية المنوط بها التنفيذ هم أمراء المناطق ومحافظو المحافظات ورؤساء المراكز .

218/2 حجز أموال المدين أو حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير من الديون والأعيان المنقولة عند الامتناع عن التسليم من اختصاص المحاكم العامة .

218/3 التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه ، وما للمدين لدى الغير- من ديون ومنقول – وعلى أموال المحجوز لديه عند الامتناع عن التسليم من اختصاص المحاكم العامة .





المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائتين :لا يجوز لمن يتولى التنفيذ كسر الأبواب أو فض الأقفال لتوقيع الحجز إلا بحضور مندوب من المحكمة وتوقيعه على المحضر.
219/1 لا يجوز نقل الأشياء المحجوزة من موضعها إلا بإذن من القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .

219/2 إذا تغيب مندوب المحكمة فيعد محضر بذلك دون كسر الأبواب أو فض الأقفال وتعاد الأوراق إلى المحكمة ، لإحاطتها وتكليف المندوب بالحضور في الموعد المحدد من قبل لجنة التنفيذ .



المادة العشرون بعد المائتين :الحجز على منقولات المحكوم عليه يكون بمحضر تبين فيه مفردات الأشياء المحجوزة مع ذكر أوصافها وبيان قيمتها التقريبية ، وإذا كانت الأموال المحجوزة تشتمل على حلي أو مجوهرات فلا بد أن يكون تقويمها وذكر أوصافها بوساطة خبير مختص.
220/1 يقوم بإعداد المحضر القائم بالحجز في قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .

220/2 يجب أن يشتمل محضر الحجز على ما يأتي :

أ ـ رقم صك الحكم ، وتاريخه .

ب ـ مكان إقامة المحجوز عليه ومحل عمله .

ج ـ مكان الحجز .

د ـ ذكر مفردات الأشياء المحجوزة وأوصافها وبيان قيمتها التقريبية .

هـ ـ تحديد يوم البيع وساعته والمكان الذي يجري فيه .

220/3 تسلم صورة من محضر الحجز للمحجوز عليه لشخصه أو وكيله في محل إقامته أو عمله بوساطة المحضر وفق إجراءات التبليغ .

220/4 يكون اختيار الخبير المختص عن طريق القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ في المحكمة .



المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائتين :يجب على من يقوم بالحجز عقب إقفال محضر الحجز مباشرة أن يلصق على باب المكان الذي وجدت به الأشياء المحجوزة وفي اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المحجوز عليه بياناً موقعاً عليه منه يبين فيه نوع الأشياء المحجوزة ووصفها بالإجمال . ويذكر ذلك في محضر ملحق بمحضر الحجز وتصبح الأشياء محجوزة بمجرد ذكرها في محضر الحجز.
221/1 توضع اللوحة المعدة للإعلانات في مكان ظاهر في المحكمة .

221/2 يتضمن المحضر الملحق بمحضر الحجز ذكر ما قام به الحاجز من إلصاق البيان على باب مكان الحجز وكذا في اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة ولا يكون محضر الحجز مكتملاً إلا بالمحضر الملحق.



المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائتين :يطلب من يتولى الحجز من المحجوز عليه تقديم كفيل غارم بعدم التصرف في المحجوزات التي في عهدته ،فإن عجز عن تقديم الكفيل جاز للمحكمة إيداع المحجوزات حتى يتم التنفيذ عليها . ولا ينفذ تصرف المحجوز عليه فيما تم الحجز عليه إلا بإذن من المحكمة الواقع في نطاق اختصاصها .
222/1 إذا عجز المحجوز عليه عن تقديم كفيل غارم ، فإن أمكن إيداع المحجوزات في محلها وتحريزها لم تنقل ، وإلا نقلت إلى مكان آخر مناسب ووضع عليها - عند الاقتضاء – حارس من قبل المحكمة لحفظها في الحالين ، حتى يتم التنفيذ عليها .



المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائتين :يجري البيع بالمزاد العلني في الزمان والمكان المحددين بعد الإعلان عنه إعلاناً كافياً . وعلى المكلف بالتنفيذ أن يكف عن المضي في البيع إذا نتج عنه مبلغ كاف لوفاء الديون المحجوز من أجلها ، أو أحضر المحجوز عليه المبلغ الواجب دفعه ، أو أحضر كفيلاً غارماً لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر .
223/1 لا يجوز إجـراء بيع المنقولات إلا وفـــقاً للإجراءات المنـصوص علــيها في المادة (224) .

223/2 يكون الإعلان عن بيع المنقولات قبل اليوم المحدد لإجرائه لمدة لا تزيد عن خمسة عشر يوماً ، وذلك بلصق الإعلان على مكان المحجوزات ، وعلى اللوحة المعدّة للإعلان في المحكمة وبالنشر عند الاقتضاء في جريدة أو أكثر في المنطقة التي بها المنقول ، وإذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف ، أو بضائع عرضة لتقلب الأسعار فللمحكمة أن تأمر بإجراء البيع من ساعة لساعة دون إعلان .

223/3 إذا توفي الدائن بعد الحجز وقبل التنفيذ فيحل الورثة محله في إكمال إجراءات التنفيذ .



المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائتين :لا يجوز أن يجري البيع إلا بعد إخطار المحجوز عليه وإمهاله مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ الإخطار ، ومع ذلك إذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف أو بضائع عرضة لتقلب الأسعار فللمحكمة أن تأمر بإجراء البيع من ساعة لساعة بناء على عريضة تقدم من أحد ذوي الشأن.
224/1 المراد بذوي الشأن في هذه المادة هم الدائن والمدين أو ورثتهما والحارس القضائي والمكـلف بالتنفيذ و من لـه مصلحة في وفاء الدين بعد استئذان القاضي المشرف على قسم الحجز والتنفيذ .

224/2 تسليم المدين جزءاً من الدين عند حصول مقدمات التنفيذ لا يمنع من إكمال إجراءات التنفيذ .



الما
نايف بن محمد
2004-08-24, 04:31 am

[size=4]

اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات الشرعية

الباب الأول

أحكام عامة
المادة الأولى :تطبق المحاكم على القضايا المعروضة أمامها أحكامَ الشريعة الإسلامية ؛ وفقاً لما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، وما يصدره ولي الأمر من أنظمة لا تتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة ، وتتقيد في إجراءات نظرها بما ورد في هذا النظام .

1/1 يعمل بالأنظمة ، والقرارات ، والتعليمات السارية التي لا تتعارض مع هذا النظام.

1/2 اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للمحاكم ، وغيرها من اللغات يترجم إليها.

1/3 تطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام على الدعاوى الجزائية فيما لم يرد لـه حكم في نظام الإجراءات الجزائية ، وفيما لا يتعارض مع طبيعتها . 



المادة الثانية :تسري أحكام هذا النظام على : الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها ، والإجراءات التي لم تتم قبل نفاذه ، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي :

أ - المواد المعدلة للاختصاص بالنسبة للدعاوى المرفوعة قبل نفاذ هذا النظام 

ب - المواد المعدلة للمواعيد بالنسبة للميعاد الذي بدأ قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

ج - النصوص المنشئة أو الملغية لطرق الاعتراض بموجب هذا النظام بالنسبة للأحكام النهائية التي صدرت قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

2/1الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها هي : التي نظرت ولم يصدر فيها حكم من ناظرها.

2/2 المواد المعدلة للاختصاص هما : المادتان ( 31 ، 37 ) من هذا النظام .

2/3 النصوص المعدلة للمواعيد هي : المواد ( 22 ، 40 ، 41 ، 235 ) من هذا النظام.

2/4النصوص المنشئة لطرق الاعتراض هي : المواد الخاصة بالتماس إعادة النظر من المادة ( 192 ـ 195 ) .

2/5 النص الملغي لطرق الاعتراض هو : المادة ( 175 ) من هذا النظام . والخاصة بالاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ، ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة .



المادة الثالثة :كل إجراء من إجراءات المرافعات تم صحيحاً في ظل نظام معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ، ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في هذا النظام .



المادة الرابعة : لا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة مشروعة ، ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق ، أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه .

وإذا ظهر للقاضي أن الدعوى صورية كان عليه رفضها ، وله الحكم على المدعي بنكال .

4/1 يقصد بالمصلحة : كل ما فيه جلب نفع أو دفع ضرر .

4/2 يستظهر القاضي الطلب إن لم يحرره طالبه ، ويرد ما لا مصلحة فيه ، سواء أكان الطلب أصليّاً أم عارضاً .

4/3 يقصد بالضرر المحدق : أن الاعتداء على الحق لم يقع ، غير أن هناك قرائن معتبرة تدل على قرب وقوعه . 

4/4 يقبل الطلب بالاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع من غير حضور الخصم الآخر، إذا كان يتعذر حضوره . ومن ذلك : طلب المعاينة لإثبات الحالة كما في المادة (116) من هذا النظام .

4/5 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن دعوى المدعي كيدية ،حكم برد الدعوى، وله الحكم بتعزير المدعي بما يردعه .

4/6 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن الدعوى صورية ، حكم برد الدعوى ، وله الحكم بالتعزير .

4/7 يـكون الحـكم برد الدعوى والتعزير - في القضايا الكيدية والصورية -في ضبط القضية نفسها ، ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز .

4/8 يقرر التعزير في القضايا الكيدية ، والصورية حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه بعد الحكم برد الدعوى ، واكتسابه القطعية .



المادة الخامسة :تقبل الدعوى من ثلاثة-على الأقل-من المواطنين في كل ما فيه مصلحة عامة ، إذا لم يكن في البلد جهة رسمية مسؤولة عن تلك المصلحة .

5/1 المصلحة العامة هي : ما يتعلق بمنفعة البلد .

5/2 يراعى في قبول الدعوى في المصالح العامة أن يتقدم بها ثلاثة من المواطنين من أعيان البلد .

5/3 إذا كان بلد المحكمة يتبع في اختصاصه بلداً آخر يوجد فيه جهة رسمية لها الاختصاص ، فلا تسمع الدعوى إلا من جهتها .



المادة السادسة :يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص النظام على بطلانه ، أو شَابَهُ عيبٌ تخلف بسببه الغرض من الإجراء ولا يحكم بالبطلان -رغم النص عليه - إذا ثبت تحقق الغاية من الإجراء.

6/1 الذي يقدر تحقق الغاية من الإجراء ، هو ناظر القضية .



المادة السابعة :يجب أن يحضر مع القاضي-في الجلسات وفي جميع إجراءات الدعوى -كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه مع القاضي ، وإذا تعذر حضور الكاتب فللقاضي تولي الإجراء وتحرير المحضر.

7/1 يقصد بالمحضر هنا : ضبط الدعوى ، وكل ما يتعلق بها من محاضر .

7/2 يرجع في تقدير تعذر حضور الكاتب إلى القاضي .



المادة الثامنة :لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة وغيرهم - من أعوان القضاة -أن يباشروا عملاً يدخل في حدود وظائفهم ، في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم ، أو بأزواجهم ، أو بأقاربهم ، أو أصهارهم ، حتى الدرجة الرابعة ، وإلا كان هذا العمل باطلاً .

8/1 الأقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة هم : 

الدرجة الأولى : الآباء ، والأمهات ، والأجداد ، والجدات وإن علوا .

الدرجة الثانية : الأولاد ، وأولادهم وإن نزلوا . 

الدرجة الثالثة : الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب ، أو لأم،وأولادهم.

الدرجة الرابعة : الأعمام والعمات ، وأولادهم ، والأخوال ، والخالات وأولادهم 

8/2 تطبق هذه الدرجات الأربع على أقارب الزوجة وهم الأصهار .

8/3 أعوان القضاة هم : الكتبة والمحضرون ، والمترجمون ، والخبراء ، ومأمورو بيوت المال ، ونحوهم .



المادة التاسعة : تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام حسب تقويم أم القرى ، ويعتبر غروب شمس كل يوم نهايته .

9/1 يراعى-في الحالات التي تستوجب الإشارة فيها إلى التاريخ الميلادي-أن يكتب التاريخ الهجري أولاً ، ثم يشار إلى ما يوافقه من التاريخ الميلادي ، مع ذكر اسم اليوم بجانب تاريخه بحسب تقويم أم القرى .

9/2 يرجع في تقدير وقت شروق الشمس ، وغروبها في كل مدينة إلى تقويم أم القرى ، ويراعى فوارق التوقيت بين البلدان .

منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام المرافعات الشرعية

الباب الأول

أحكام عامة
المادة الأولى :تطبق المحاكم على القضايا المعروضة أمامها أحكامَ الشريعة الإسلامية ؛ وفقاً لما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، وما يصدره ولي الأمر من أنظمة لا تتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة ، وتتقيد في إجراءات نظرها بما ورد في هذا النظام .

1/1 يعمل بالأنظمة ، والقرارات ، والتعليمات السارية التي لا تتعارض مع هذا النظام.

1/2 اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للمحاكم ، وغيرها من اللغات يترجم إليها.

1/3 تطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام على الدعاوى الجزائية فيما لم يرد لـه حكم في نظام الإجراءات الجزائية ، وفيما لا يتعارض مع طبيعتها . 



المادة الثانية :تسري أحكام هذا النظام على : الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها ، والإجراءات التي لم تتم قبل نفاذه ، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي :

أ - المواد المعدلة للاختصاص بالنسبة للدعاوى المرفوعة قبل نفاذ هذا النظام 

ب - المواد المعدلة للمواعيد بالنسبة للميعاد الذي بدأ قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

ج - النصوص المنشئة أو الملغية لطرق الاعتراض بموجب هذا النظام بالنسبة للأحكام النهائية التي صدرت قبل نفاذ هذا النظام .

2/1الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها هي : التي نظرت ولم يصدر فيها حكم من ناظرها.

2/2 المواد المعدلة للاختصاص هما : المادتان ( 31 ، 37 ) من هذا النظام .

2/3 النصوص المعدلة للمواعيد هي : المواد ( 22 ، 40 ، 41 ، 235 ) من هذا النظام.

2/4النصوص المنشئة لطرق الاعتراض هي : المواد الخاصة بالتماس إعادة النظر من المادة ( 192 ـ 195 ) .

2/5 النص الملغي لطرق الاعتراض هو : المادة ( 175 ) من هذا النظام . والخاصة بالاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ، ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة .



المادة الثالثة :كل إجراء من إجراءات المرافعات تم صحيحاً في ظل نظام معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ، ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في هذا النظام .



المادة الرابعة : لا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة مشروعة ، ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق ، أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه .

وإذا ظهر للقاضي أن الدعوى صورية كان عليه رفضها ، وله الحكم على المدعي بنكال .

4/1 يقصد بالمصلحة : كل ما فيه جلب نفع أو دفع ضرر .

4/2 يستظهر القاضي الطلب إن لم يحرره طالبه ، ويرد ما لا مصلحة فيه ، سواء أكان الطلب أصليّاً أم عارضاً .

4/3 يقصد بالضرر المحدق : أن الاعتداء على الحق لم يقع ، غير أن هناك قرائن معتبرة تدل على قرب وقوعه . 

4/4 يقبل الطلب بالاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع من غير حضور الخصم الآخر، إذا كان يتعذر حضوره . ومن ذلك : طلب المعاينة لإثبات الحالة كما في المادة (116) من هذا النظام .

4/5 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن دعوى المدعي كيدية ،حكم برد الدعوى، وله الحكم بتعزير المدعي بما يردعه .

4/6 إذا ثبت لناظر القضية أن الدعوى صورية ، حكم برد الدعوى ، وله الحكم بالتعزير .

4/7 يـكون الحـكم برد الدعوى والتعزير - في القضايا الكيدية والصورية -في ضبط القضية نفسها ، ويخضع لتعليمات التمييز .

4/8 يقرر التعزير في القضايا الكيدية ، والصورية حاكم القضية ، أو خلفه بعد الحكم برد الدعوى ، واكتسابه القطعية .



المادة الخامسة :تقبل الدعوى من ثلاثة-على الأقل-من المواطنين في كل ما فيه مصلحة عامة ، إذا لم يكن في البلد جهة رسمية مسؤولة عن تلك المصلحة .

5/1 المصلحة العامة هي : ما يتعلق بمنفعة البلد .

5/2 يراعى في قبول الدعوى في المصالح العامة أن يتقدم بها ثلاثة من المواطنين من أعيان البلد .

5/3 إذا كان بلد المحكمة يتبع في اختصاصه بلداً آخر يوجد فيه جهة رسمية لها الاختصاص ، فلا تسمع الدعوى إلا من جهتها .



المادة السادسة :يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص النظام على بطلانه ، أو شَابَهُ عيبٌ تخلف بسببه الغرض من الإجراء ولا يحكم بالبطلان -رغم النص عليه - إذا ثبت تحقق الغاية من الإجراء.

6/1 الذي يقدر تحقق الغاية من الإجراء ، هو ناظر القضية .



المادة السابعة :يجب أن يحضر مع القاضي-في الجلسات وفي جميع إجراءات الدعوى -كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه مع القاضي ، وإذا تعذر حضور الكاتب فللقاضي تولي الإجراء وتحرير المحضر.

7/1 يقصد بالمحضر هنا : ضبط الدعوى ، وكل ما يتعلق بها من محاضر .

7/2 يرجع في تقدير تعذر حضور الكاتب إلى القاضي .



المادة الثامنة :لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة وغيرهم - من أعوان القضاة -أن يباشروا عملاً يدخل في حدود وظائفهم ، في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم ، أو بأزواجهم ، أو بأقاربهم ، أو أصهارهم ، حتى الدرجة الرابعة ، وإلا كان هذا العمل باطلاً .

8/1 الأقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة هم : 

الدرجة الأولى : الآباء ، والأمهات ، والأجداد ، والجدات وإن علوا .

الدرجة الثانية : الأولاد ، وأولادهم وإن نزلوا . 

الدرجة الثالثة : الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب ، أو لأم،وأولادهم.

الدرجة الرابعة : الأعمام والعمات ، وأولادهم ، والأخوال ، والخالات وأولادهم 

8/2 تطبق هذه الدرجات الأربع على أقارب الزوجة وهم الأصهار .

8/3 أعوان القضاة هم : الكتبة والمحضرون ، والمترجمون ، والخبراء ، ومأمورو بيوت المال ، ونحوهم .



المادة التاسعة : تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام حسب تقويم أم القرى ، ويعتبر غروب شمس كل يوم نهايته .

9/1 يراعى-في الحالات التي تستوجب الإشارة فيها إلى التاريخ الميلادي-أن يكتب التاريخ الهجري أولاً ، ثم يشار إلى ما يوافقه من التاريخ الميلادي ، مع ذكر اسم اليوم بجانب تاريخه بحسب تقويم أم القرى .

9/2 يرجع في تقدير وقت شروق الشمس ، وغروبها في كل مدينة إلى تقويم أم القرى ، ويراعى فوارق التوقيت بين البلدان .



المادة العاشرة :يقصد بمحل الإقامة في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام المكان الذي يقطنه الشخص على وجه الاعتياد . وبالنسبة للبدو الرحل ، يعد محل إقامة الشخص ، المكان الذي يقطنه عند إقامة الدعوى . وبالنسبة للموقوفين والسجناء ، يعد محل إقامة الشخص ، المكان الموقوف أو المسجون فيه . 

ويجوز لأي شخص أن يـختار محل إقــامة خــاصاً يتـــلقى فيه الإخــطارات و التبليغات التي توجه إليه بشأن مواضيع ، أو معاملات معينة بالإضافة إلى محل إقامته العام .

10/1 يلزم السجين أو الموقوف الاستمرار في حضور جلسات القضايا المقامة عليه في المحكمة التي تنظرها أثناء سجنه ، أو إيقافه والتي تم ضبط الدعوى فيها حتى تنتهي هذه القضايا ، ولو بعد خروجه من السجن ، أو الإيقاف ، بخلاف القضايا المقامة عليه بعد خروجه من السجن ، فنظرها في محكمة البلد التي يقيم فيها على وجه الاعتياد ، إلا ما استثني في باب الاختصاص .

10/2 إذا كان الـمدعى عليه ناقص الأهلية ، أو ناظر وقف فالعبرة بمحل إقامة وليه ، ومحل إقامة ناظر الوقف.

10/3 إذا كان المدعى عليه وكيلاً شرعيّاً ، فالعبرة بمحل إقامة الأصيل .



المادة الحادية عشرة :لا يجوز نقل أي قضية رفعت بطريقة صحيحة لمحكمة مختصة إلى محكمة أو جهة أخرى قبل الحكم فيها .

11/1 تدخل الدعوى في ولاية القاضي بإحالتها إليه ، فلا يجوز إحالتها إلى جهة أخرى ، ولا يملك أحد سحبها ، إلا بعد الحكم فيها .

11/2 إذا كانت القضية منظورة فيجب بقاء المعاملة بعينها عند ناظرها ، حتى انتهائها بالحكم .

11/3 إذا لزم الأمر الكتابة بشأن إجراء ، أو استفسار في موضوعها ، فيكون ذلك بخطاب من القاضي ، وعليه أن يرفق معه صورة ما يحتاج إليه من أوراق المعاملة.

11/4 عند الحاجة للاطلاع على أصل المعاملة من قبل أي جهة مختصة ، فلها أن تندب من يطلع عليها في مكتب القاضي بإذن من القاضي ، وتحت إشرافه.

11/5 إذا رفعت القضية للقاضي ، أو أحيلت إليه ، وهو غير مختص بها ، فيعيدها إلى الجهة المختصة .

11/6 في جميع الأحوال التي تستدعي إحالة المعاملة ــ قبل الحكم فيها ــ يكتفى في ذلك بخطاب من ناظر القضية .

11/7 كل دعوى نشأت عن حكم في قضية سابقة ، فينظرها مصدر الحكم السابق ، إذا كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها ، وكانت مشمولة بولايته . وذلك كالحكم بصرف النظر لتوجه الدعوى على من بيده العين ، أو الحكم ببطلان عقد ، أو تصحيحه ، أو انتفائه ، أو ثبوته ، أو مطالبة المحامي بأجرته . 

المادة الثانية عشرة :يتم التبليغ بوساطة المحضرين ، بناء على أمر القاضي ، أو طلب الخصم ، أو إدارة المحكمة ، ويقوم الخصوم أو وكلاؤهم بمتابعة الإجراءات ، وتقديم أوراقها للمحضرين لتبليغها ؛ ويجوز التبليغ بوساطة صاحب الدعوى ، إذا طلب ذلك .



المادة الثالثة عشرة :لا يجوز إجراء أي تبليغ أو تنفيذ في محل الإقامة قبل شروق الشمس ، ولا بعد غروبها ، ولا في أيام العطل الرسمية ، إلا في حالات الضرورة ، وبإذن كتابي من القاضي .

13/1 إذا تم التبليغ في الأوقات الممنوعة ، وحضر المدعى عليه في الموعد المحدد فالتبليغ صحيح ؛ لتحقق الغاية ؛ وفق المادة (6) .

13/ 2 يقصد بالعطل الرسمية : يوما الخميس والجمعة من كل أسبوع ، وعطلتا العيدين ، وما يقرره ولي الأمر عطلة لعموم الموظفين .

13/3 تقدير الضرورة-المشار إليها في هذه المادة-من اختصاص ناظر القضية .



المادة الرابعة عشرة :يجب أن يكون التبليغ من نسختين متطابقتين ، إحداهما أصل ، والأخرى صورة ، وإذا تعدد من وجه إليهم تعين تعدد الصور بقدر عددهم .

ويجب أن يشتمل التبليغ على ما يأتي :

أ - موضوع التبليغ ، وتاريخه باليوم ، والشهر ، والسنة ، والساعة التي تم فيها .

ب- الاسم الكامل لطالب التبليغ ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته .

ج - الاسم الكامل لمن وجه إليه التبليغ ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته فإن لم يكن محل إقامته معلوماً وقت التبليغ ، فآخر محل إقامة كان لَه .

د -اسم المحضر والمحكمة التي يعمل لديها .

هـ- اسم من سلمت إليه صورة ورقة التبليغ ، وصفته ، وتوقيعه على أصلها ، أو إثبات امتناعه وسببه . 

و- توقيع المحضر على كل من الأصل والصورة .

14/1 إعداد التبليغ يكون من قبل مكتب المواعيد في المحكمة . 

14/2 يجب-قدر الإمكان-اشتمال ورقة التبليغ على ما جاء في الفقرة(ب،ج ) 

14/3 ترفق بصورة ورقة التبليغ صورة من صحيفة الدعوى وفق المادتين (20، 39). 

14/4 يكفي ذكر صفة من يمثل الجهة الحكومية في حال التبليغ والإخطار .

14/5 يقصد بمحل الإقامة في الفقرتين ( ب ، ج ) محل الإقامة المعتاد ، أو : المختار الذي يتلقى فيه الإخطارات والتبليغات وفق ما نصت عليه المادة ( 10 ).

14/6 على من يتولى التبليغ أن يذكر الاسم الثلاثي لمن سلمت له صورة التبليغ وصفته وذلك في أصل التبليغ . 

14/7 إذا كان المستلم للتبليغ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وجب إيضاح ذلك في أصل التبليغ وأخذ بصمة إبهام المستلم على أصل ورقة التبليغ .



المادة الخامسة عشرة :يسلم المحضر صورة التبليغ إلى من وجهت إليه في محل إقامته أو عمله إن وجد ، وإلا فيسلمها إلى من يوجد في محل إقامته من الساكنين معه من أهله ، وأقاربه ، وأصهاره ، أو من يوجد ممن يعمل في خدمته .

فإذا لم يوجد منهم أحد ، أو امتنع من وجد عن التسلّم : فيسلم الصورة حسب الأحوال إلى عمدة الحي ، أو قسم الشرطة ، أو رئيس المركز ، أو شيخ القبيلة ، الذين يقع محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصهم حسب الترتيب السابق .

وعلى المحضر أن يبين ذلك في حينه بالتفصيل في أصل التبليغ .

وعلى المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للجهة الإدارية أن يرسل إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ في محل إقامته أو عمله خطاباً ــ مسجلاً مع إشعار بالتسلم ــ يخبره فيه أن الصورة سلمت إلى الجهة الإدارية .

15/ 1يقوم الوكيل مقام الأصيل في استلام التبليغ .

15/2 يكون تسليم صورة التبليغ للبالغ العاقل .

15/3 من تسلم صورة ورقة التبليغ ورفض التوقيع على أصلها فهو في حكم من رفض تسلمها .

15/4لا تسري الآثار المترتبة على التبليغ-داخل المملكة-إلا إذا بعث مكتب المحضرين أصل ورقة التبليغ إلى القاضي موقعاً عليه بالتبليغ . 

15/5 تقوم الجـهات الـمذكورة في هذه الـمادة بإفادة المحكمة - خلال ثلاثة أيام - بما اتخذته من إجراء حيال صورة التبليغ المسلم لها من المحضر .

15/6 إذا صادف اليوم التالي لتسليم صورة التبليغ للجهة الإدارية عطلة رسمية امتد الميعاد إلى أول يوم عمل يلي هذه العطلة . 



المادة السادسة عشرة :على مراكز الشرطة وعمد الأحياء أن يساعدوا محضر المحكمة على أداء مهمته في حدود الاختصاص .

16/1شيوخ القبائل ومعرفوها في حكم عمد الأحياء .



المادة السابعة عشرة :يكون التبليغ نظامياً متى سلم إلى شخص من وجه إليه ، ولو في غير محل إقامته أو عمله.



المادة الثامنة عشرة :يكون تسليم صورة التبليغ على النحو الآتي

أ - ما يتعلق بالأجهزة الحكومية إلى رؤسائها أو من ينوب عنهم . ب - ما يتعلق بالأشخاص ذوي الشخصية المعنوية العامة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم .

ج - ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم .

د - ما يتعلق بالشركات والمؤسسات الأجنبية التي لها فرع أو وكيل في المملكة إلى مدير الفرع أو من ينوب عنه أو الوكيل أو من ينوب عنه . هـ - ما يتعلق برجال القوات المسلحة ومن في حكمهم إلى المرجع المباشر إلى من وجه إليه التبليغ .

و - ما يتعلق بالبحارة وعمال السفن إلى الربان . 

ز - ما يتعلق بالمحجور عليه إلى الأوصياء أو الأولياء حسب الأحوال .

ح - ما يتعلق بالمسجونين أو الموقوفين إلى المدير في السجن أو محل التوقيف . 

ط - ما يتعلق بمن ليس له محل إقامة معروف أو محل إقامة مختار في المملكة إلى وزارة الداخلية بالطرق الإدارية المتبعة لإعلانه بالطريقة المناسبة .



18/1المقصود بالتبليغ في الفقرات ( أ ، ب ، ج ، د ) ما كانت الدعوى فيه ضــد الجهات المذكورة في تلك الفقرات ، أما التبليغ ضد الأفراد العاملين في تلك الجهات الأربع ، فيكون وفق ما جاء في المادة ( 15 ) .

18/2في حكم رجال القوات المسلحة جميع العسكريين . 

18/3للقاضي ــ عند الاقتضاء بعد استيفاء ما جاء في الفقرة ( ط ) من هذه المادة ـ أن يعلن عن طلب الموجه إليه التبليغ في إحدى الصحف المحلية التي يراها محققة للمقصود .

18/4التبليغ الذي يكون عن طريق وزارة الداخلية الوارد في الفقرة ( ط ) يكون بكتابة المحكمة إلى إمارة المنطقة ، أو المحافظة ، أو المركز الذي تكون فيه المحكمة .



المادة التاسعة عشرة : في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ، إذا امتنع المراد تبليغه ، أو من ينوب عنه من تسلم الصورة ، أو من التوقيع على أصلها بالتسلم فعلى المحضر أن يثبت ذلك في الأصل والصورة ، ويسلم الصورة للإمارة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ ، أو الجهة التي تعينها الإمارة .

19/1المقصود بالإمارة : إمارة المنطقة ، أو المحافظة ، أو المركز.

19/2لا تسري الآثار المترتبة على تبليغ الجهات المذكورة في هذه المادة إلا إذا بعث مكتب المحضرين أصل ورقة التبليغ إلى القاضي موقعاً عليه بالتبليغ. 

19/3تقوم الإمــارة أو الجــهة التي تعـينها بإبـلاغ المحكمة - خلال ثلاثة أيام - بما تتخذه من إجراء حيال صورة التبليغ المسلم لها من المحضر. 

المادة العشرون : إذا كان محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ في بلد أجنبي فترسل صورة التبليغ إلى وزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية ، ويكتفى بالرد الذي يفيد وصول الصورة إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ .

20/1ترسل المحكمة صورة التبليغ إلى وزارة الخارجية عن طريق إمارة المنطقة .

20/2يلزم المدعي أن يقدم صحيفة الدعوى مطبوعة ، ونسخة عنها مترجمةً إلى لغة المدعى عليه إذا كان لا يتكلم العربية . 

20/3تختم صورة صحيفة الدعوى ، وصورة التبليغ بخاتم المحكمة .



المادة الحادية والعشرون : إذا كان محل التبليغ داخل المملكة خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة ، فترسل الأوراق المراد تبليغها من رئيس هذه المحكمة ، أو قاضيها إلى رئيس ، أو قاضي المحكمة التي يقع التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصها .

21/1يراعى في تحديد الموعد مدة ذهاب أوراق التبليغ ورجوعها . 

21/2تبلغ المحكمة المرسل لها الأوراق المراد تبليغها ، وتعيد الأوراق مزودة بالنتيجة للمحكمة التي أرسلتها .

المادة الثانية والعشرون :تضاف مدة ستين يوماً إلى المواعيد المنصوص عليها نظاماً لمن يكون محل إقامته خارج المملكة .

22/1المواعيد المنصوص عليها نظاماً في هذه المادة : ما جاء في المواد( 40 ، 84 ، 235 ) من هذا النظام ، وللقاضي الزيادة على ذلك عند الحاجة .



المادة الثالثة والعشرون : إذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالأيام ، أو بالشهور ، أو بالسنين فلا يحسب منه يوم الإعلان ، أو اليوم الذي حدث فيه الأمر المعتبر في نظر النظام مجرياً للميعاد ، وينقضي الميعاد بانقضاء اليوم الأخير منه إذا كان يجب أن يحصل فيه الإجراء .

أما إذا كان الميعاد مما يجب انقضاؤه قبل الإجراء فلا يجوز حصول الإجراء إلا بعد انقضاء اليوم الأخير من الميعاد . 

وإذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التي يبدأ فيها ، والساعة التي ينقضي فيها على الوجه المتقدم .

وإذا صادف آخر الميعاد عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها .

23/1المواعيد نوعان :

أ ـ ما يجب أن ينقضي فيه الميعاد قبل الإجراء ؛ مثل مواعيد الحضور .

ب ـ ما يجب أن يتم الإجراء خلال الميعاد ؛ مثل مواعيد تمييز الأحكام ، وإيداع المدعى عليه مذكرة دفاعه .

23/2إذا وافق الميعاد عطلة رسمية في أوله أو وسطه : فإنها تحسب من الميعاد .

23/3يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ تسليم إعلام الحكم للمحكوم عليه ؛ وفق المادة ( 176 ) .



البــاب الثــاني

الاختصاص

الفـصل الأول 

الاختصاص الدولي



المادة الرابعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على السعودي ؛ ولو لم يكن له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ، فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار واقع خارج المملكة .

24/ 1يتحقق القاضي من جنسية المدعى عليه .

24/ 2على المدعي أن يوضح عنوان المدعى عليه ؛ وفق المادة ( 39 ) .

24/ 3يتم إبلاغ المدعى عليه السعودي إذا كان خارج المملكة بوساطة جهة الاختصاص ، وفق المادة ( 20 ) مع مراعاة المواعيد ومدة التبليغ حسب اجتهاد ناظر القضية بحيث لا تقل المدة عما ورد في المادتين ( 22 ، 40 ) . 

24/ 4إذا كان المدعى عليه السعودي خارج المملكة غير معروف العنوان لدى المدعي فتكتب المحكمة إلى وزارة الداخلية عن طريق إمارة المنطقة للتـحري عــنـه ، ومن ثمَّ الكـتابة لوزارة الخـــارجية لإعـــلانه بالطرق المناسبة . 

24/ 5يقصد بالدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار : كل دعوى تقام على واضع اليد على عقار ينازعه المدعي في ملكيته ، أو في حق متصل به ؛ مثل : حق الانتفاع ، أو الارتفاق ، أو الوقف ، أو الرهن ، ومنه : دعوى الضرر من العقار ذاته ، أو الساكنين فيه . 



المادة الخامسة والعشرون : تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ؛ فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة .



25/ 1تسمع الدعوى على غير السعودي سواء أكان المدعي مسلماً ، أم غير مسلم.

25/ 1إذا صدر أثناء نظر القضية من المدعى عليه ما يوجب ترحيله عن البلاد ، فلناظر القضية تحديد المدة الكافية لإكمال نظر القضية ، مع مراعاة المبادرة إلى إنجازها .

المادة السادسة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمال موجود في المملكة ، أو بالتزام تعتبر المملكة محل نشوئه أو تنفيذه .

ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بإفلاس أشهر في المملكة .

ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى على أكثر من واحد ، وكان لأحدهم محل إقامة في المملكة .

26/ 1يقصد بمحل نشوء الالتزام : كونه قد أبرم داخل المملكة ؛ سواء : أكان هذا الالتزام من طرفين ، أم أكثر ؛ حقيقيين ؛ أو اعتباريين ، أم كان من طرف واحد كالجعالة ، وغيرها ؛ وسواء : أكان الالتزام بإرادة ؛ كالبيع ، أم بدون إرادة ، كضمان المتلف .

26/ 2يقصد بمحل تنفيذ الالتزام : أن يتم الاتفاق في العقد على تنفيذه ـ كليّاً أو جزئيّاً ـ في المملكة ؛ ولو كان محل إنشائه خارج المملكة .

26/ 3على ناظر القضية أن يتحقق من وجود المال في المملكة بالطرق الشرعية ؛ حسب نوع المال ومستنداته ؛ سواء : أكانت هذه المستندات مقدمة من المدعي أم من جهة الاختصاص .



المادة السابعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة بالنظر في الدعوى المقامة على المسلم غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة ، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـإذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج يراد إبرامه في المملكة .

ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب الطلاق ، أو فسخ عقد الزواج ؛ وكانت مرفوعة من الزوجة السعودية ، أو التي فقدت جنسيتها بسبب الزواج ؛ متى كانت أي منهما مقيمة في المملكة ، أو كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من الزوجة غير السعودية المقيمة في المملكة على زوجها الذي كان له محل إقامة فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته وجعل محل إقامته في الخارج ، أو كان قد أبعد من أراضي المملكة .

ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب نفقة ؛ وكان المطلوب له النفقة مقيماً في المملكة .

د ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بشأن نسب صغير في المملكة ، أو كانت متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على النفس أو المال ؛ متى كان للقاصر أو المطلوب الحجر عليه محل إقامة في المملكة .

هـ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى ؛ وكان المدعي سعوديّاً ، أو كان غير سعودي مقيماً في المملكة ، وذلك إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه محل إقامة معروف في الخارج .



27/ 1في جميع الأحوال الواردة في هذه المادة عدا الفقرة ( هـ ) يتم إبلاغ المدعى عليه المقيم خارج المملكة بصورة من صحيفة الدعوى مطبوعة 

ومختومة بخاتم المحكمة ، ويحدد في التبليغ وقت نظرها ، وترسل صورة التبليغ ومعها صورة صحيفة الدعوى من المحكمة إلى وزارة الخارجية عبر إمارة المنطقة .

27/ 2يحدد للمدعى عليه المقيم خارج المملكة مدة لا تقل عن المدة المنصوص عليها في المادتين ( 22 ، 40 ) للحضور أو توكيل من يراه .

27/ 3إذا كان المدعى عليه غير السعودي ممنوعاً من دخول المملكة : فله التوكيل حسب التعليمات .

27/ 4يكون نظر الدعوى في الأحوال المذكورة في هذه المادة في بلد المدعي .

27/ 5يقصد بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى الواردة في الفــقرة ( هـ ) ما كان مثل : المواريث ، والوصايا ، والحضانة .

27/ 6الدعوى المذكورة في الفقرة ( هـ ) تنظر غيابياً ضد المدعى عليه ؛ لتعذر تبليغه ، وتسري على الحكم تعليمات التمييز . 



المادة الثامنة والعشرون :فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة تختص محاكم المملكة بالحكم في الدعوى إذا قبل المتداعيان ولايتها ؛ ولو لم تكن داخلة في اختصاصها.



28/ 1تشمل هذه المادة المتداعيين المسلمين وغير المسلمين .



المادة التاسعة والعشرون :تختص محاكم المملكة باتخاذ التدابير التحفظية والوقتية التي تنفذ في المملكة ؛ ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الأصلية .

29/ 1يقصد بالتدابير التحفظية : الإجراءات التي تتخذ من أجل حماية مال أو حق ، مثل ما جاء في المواد ( 208 ـ 216 ) .

29/2التدابير الوقتية هي : الإجراءات التي يتخذها القاضي للنظر في الحالات المستعجلة بصورة وقتية ، حتى يصدر الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية . مثل ما جاء في المواد ( 234 ـ 245 ) .

29/ 3يشترط لتنفيذ تلك التدابير : ألاّ تكون الدعوى الأصلية مخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية وفقاً للمادة ( 1 ) .

29/ 4يتقدم اتخاذ التدابير التحفظية والوقتية طلب من المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى الأصلية أو طلب من أحد طرفي النزاع بعد ثبوت ما يدل على قيام الدعوى الأصلية .

29/ 5جميع الوثائق الواردة من خارج المملكة يلزم تصديقها من وزارتي الخارجية والعدل وتترجم إلى اللغة العربية .



المادة الثلاثون :اختصاص محاكم المملكة يستتبع الاختصاص بنظر المسائل الأولية والطلبات العارضة على الدعوى الأصلية ، وكذا نظر كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى ويقتضي حسن سير العدالة أن ينظر معها .

30/ 1يقصد بالمسائل الأولية : الأمور التي يتوقف الفصل في الدعوى على البت فيها مثل : البت في الاختصاص ، والأهلية ، والصفة ، وحصر الورثة قبل السير في الدعوى. 

30/ 2يقصد بالطلبات العارضة : كل طلب يحصل بعد السير في الخصومة مما يبديه أحد الـطرفين أو غـيرهما – إدخـالاً أو تـدخلاً أثناء نظر الدعوى - وله ارتـباط بالدعوى الأصلية فـينظر معها وفق المــــــواد ( 75 ـ 80 ) .

30/ 3يقصد بالطلب المرتبط بالدعوى : كل طلب له ارتباط وثيق بالدعوى الأصلية . مثل : دعوى المطالبة بأجرة العمل إذا ارتبط بها طلب فسخ عقد العمل ، وكذا : طلب التعويض عند الإخلال بتنفيذ العقد يرتبط به طلب الفسخ .



الـفصـل الـثـاني 

الاختصاص النوعي



المادة الحادية والثلاثون :من غير إخلال بما يقضي به نظام ديوان المظالم ، وبما للمحاكم العامة من اختصاص في نظر الدعوى العقارية ، تختص المحاكم الجزئية بالحكم في الدعاوى الآتية :

أ ـ دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها .

ب ـ الدعاوى التي لا تزيد قيمتها على عشرة آلاف ريال ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تقدير قيمة الدعوى .

ج ـالدعوى المتعلقة بعقد إيجار لا تزيد الأجرة فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال .

د ـ الدعوى المتعلقة بعقد عمل لا تزيد الأجرة أو الراتب فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال .

ويجوز عند الاقتضاء تعديل المبالغ المذكورة في الفقرات ( ب ، جـ ، د ) من هذه المادة ، وذلك بقرار من مجلس القضاء الأعلى بهيئته العامة بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل .

31/ 1يقصد بالحيازة في هذه المادة : ما تحت اليد من غير العقار الذي يتصرف فيه بالاستعمال بحكم الإجارة ، أو العارية ، أو يُتصرف فيه بالنقل من ملكه إلى ملك غيره ؛ سواء أكان بالبيع ، أم الهبة ، أم الوقف . 

31/ 2دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة هي من قبيل منع الضرر ، ويقصد بها : طلب المدعي ( واضع اليد ) كف المدعى عليه عن مضايقته فيما تحت يده .

31/ 3يشترط لسماع دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة : أن يكون المدعي واضعاً يده ـ حقيقة ـ على المحوز ، ولو لم يكن مالكاً لَه ؛ كالمستأجر ، والمستعير ، والأمين.

31/ 4دعوى استرداد الحيازة هي : طلب من كانت العين بيده - وأخذت منه بغير حق ، كغصب وحيلة - إعادة حيازتها إليه ، حتى صدور حكم في الموضوع بشأن المستحق لها .

31/ 5يشترط لسماع دعوى استرداد الحيازة : ثبوت حيازة العين من المدعي قبل قيام سبب الدعوى ، ولو بغير الملك ؛ كحيازة المستأجر ونحوه .

31/ 6دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها المتعلقة بالمنقول إذا رفعت بدعوى مستقلة قبل رفع الدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع تختص بنظرها المحكمة الجزئية وفق المادة ( 31 ) .

أما إذا رفعت هذه الدعوى مع الدعوى الأصلية ، أو بعد رفعها كطلب عارض فتنظرها المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع وفق المادة ( 233 ) . 

31/ 7تسقط دعوى استرداد الحيازة بإقامة المدعي دعوى إثبات الحق في أصل الملك ، ولو في أثنائها .

31/ 8النظر في دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها لَه صفة 

الاستعجال وفق المادة ( 234 ) .

31/ 9يشمل الاختصاص الوارد في الفقرة ( ب ) : الدعاوى في الأموال ( النقد ) ، وفي الأعيان غير العقار ، وفي أقيام المنافع من العقار وغيره.

31/ 10يرجع في تقدير قيمة الدعوى ( قيمة المدعى به ) إلى طلب المدعي فإن لم يمكن فيتم التقدير من قبل اثنين من أهل الخبرة . 

31/ 11المبالغ المنصوص عليها في الفقرات ( ب ، ج ، د ) من هذه المادة عدلت(بقرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى رقم 20 وتاريخ23/6/1422هـ المعمم برقم13/ت/1825 وتاريخ14/7/1422هـ ) إلى مبلغ عشرين ألف ريال فما دون . 

31/ 12المعتد به هو نصاب الدعوى ، فإذا تعدد الخصوم ـ مدعون أو مدعى عليهم ـ وكان الحق متحداً في السبب ، أو الموضوع ، كالشركاء في مال ، أو إرث ، وساغ جمعهم في دعوى واحدة فالمعتد به هو مجموع المبلغ المدعى به دون الالتفات إلى نصيب كل فرد منهم . وإذا طالب كل شريك بحقه منفرداً دون شركائه وساغ ذلك فالمعتد به نصيبه وكذا لو كان الشريك مطلوباً ( مدعى عليه ) .

31/ 13دعاوى الضرر من المنتفعين بالعقار سواء أكانوا عزاباً أم غيرهم ، من اختصاص المحاكم الجزئية وتسمع في مواجهة المستأجر ، إلا إذا كان العقار مشتملاً على عدة وحدات سكنية مؤجرة على عزاب ، فتكون الدعوى على المالك لمنعه من تأجير العزاب ، أما دعاوى الضرر من 

العقار نفسه ، ومن ذلك منع إنشاء قصر للأفراح ، أو محطة للوقود أونحوهما ، فمن اختصاص المحاكم العامة .

31/ 14النظر في دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها المتعلقة بالعقار من اختصاص المحاكم العامة وفق الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة ( 32 ) .



المادة الثانية والثلاثون : من غير إخلال بما يقضي به ديوان المظالم ، تختص المحاكم العامة بجميع الدعاوى الخارجة عن اختصاص المحاكم الجزئية ، ولها على وجه الخصوص النظر في الأمور الآتية :

أ ـ جميع الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار .

ب ـ إصدار حجج الاستحكام ، وإثبات الوقف ، وسماع الإقرار به ، وإثبات الزواج ، والوصية ، والطلاق ، والخلع ، والنسب ، والوفاة ، وحصر الورثة .

ج ـ إقامة الأوصياء ، والأولياء ، والنظار ، والإذن لهم في التصرفات التي تستوجب إذن القاضي ، و عزلهم عند الاقتضاء .

د ـ فرض النفقة وإسقاطها .

هـ ـ تزويج من لا ولي لها من النساء .

و ـ الحجر على السفهاء والمفلسين .

32/ 1يراعى في إثبات الزواج موافقة وزارة الداخلية فيما يحتاج إلى ذلك مما صدرت به التعليمات .

32/ 2الإثبات للوصية هنا بعد موت الموصي ؛ أما تسجيل الوصايا حال حياة 

الموصي فمن اختصاص كاتب العدل .

32/ 3يجوز إثبات الوصايا والأوقاف في بلد الموصي والموقف ، أو في بلد العقار .

32/ 4يراعى لإثبات الخلع : اقترانه بإقرار المخالع بقبض عوض المخالعة ، أو حضور الزوجة ، أو وليها للمصادقة على قدر العوض وكيفية السداد .

32/ 5التصرفات التي تستوجب إذن القاضي في عقار القاصر ، أو الوقف هي البيع ، أو الشراء ، أو الرهن ، أو الاقتراض ، أو توثيق عقود الشركات ، إذا كان القاصر طرفاً فيها ، بعد تحقق الغبطة والمصلحة من أهل الخبرة .

32/ 6لابد من تمييز الإذن فيما يخص بيع عقار القاصر ، أو الوقف ، أو قسمته .

32/ 7ليس للقاضي تولية الأب على أولاده ؛ لأن الأصل ولايته شرعاً ، وله إثبـات اسـتمرار ولايته عند الاقتضاء ، كما له رفع ولايته فيما يخص النكاح ، أو المال ، أو الحضانة ، أو جميعها ؛ لموجب يقتضي ذلك .

32/ 8لا يحتاج تصرف الأب بالبيع ونحوه عن أولاده القاصرين إلى إذنٍ من المحكمة .

32/ 9القاضي الذي يأذن بالبيع ، والشراء للقاصر ، أو للوقف هو الذي يتولى الإفراغ فيما أذن فيه ، بعد اكتساب الإذن القطعية ،مما تقتضي التعليمات تمييزه.

32/ 10للقاضي عزل الأولياء والأوصياء والنظَّار حال عجزهم أو فقدهم الأهلية المعتبرة شرعاً ، ويتولى ذلك القاضي الذي أصدر الولاية أو الوصاية أو النظارة ، إذا كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة نفسها ، وإلا فخلفه .

32/ 11يدخل في فقرة ( من لا ولي لها من النساء ) : من انقطع أولياؤها ؛ بفقدٍ ، أو موتٍ ، أو غيبةٍ يتعذر معها الاتصال بهم ، أو حضورهم ، أو توكيلهم ومن عضلها أولياؤها ، وحكم بثبوت عضلهم ، ومن أسلمت وليس لها ولي مسلم .

32/ 12يراعى في تزويج من لا ولي لها من النساء ، موافقة وزارة الداخلية فيما يحتاج إلى ذلك مما صدرت به التعليمات .

32/ 13ذوات الظروف الخاصة يبنى النظر في تزويجهن على خطاب الجهة المختصة بوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية وفق التعليمات . 

32/ 14يشترط للحجر على المفلس مطالبة غرمائه ، أو أحدهم .

32/ 15يشهر الحجر على المفلس للعامة ، ولكل من لَه صلة بالتعامل مع المحجور عليه قبل الحجر .

32/ 16الأمر بالحجر لَه صفة الاستعجال .

32/ 17دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ، ودعوى استردادها في العقار من اختصاص المحاكم العامة ، ولها صفة الاستعجال . 

32/ 18كل ما لم ينص عليه من سائر الإنهاءات فهو من اختصاص المحاكم العامة لعموم ولايتها .

32/ 19البلدان التي بها محاكم للضمان والأنكحة تبقى على اختصاصها .



المادة الثالثة والثلاثون : تخـتص المحكمة العامة بجميع الدعاوى والقضايا الداخلة في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية في البلد الذي لا يوجد فيه محكمة جزئية .

33/ 1يشمل اختصاص المحاكم العامة ما اختصت به المحكمة الجزئية وكتابة العدل في حال عدم وجود محكمة جزئية ، أو كتابة عدل في البلد .



الــفــصل الثــالـث 

الاختـصـاص الـمحلي



المادة الرابعة والثلاثون :تقام الدعوى في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه فإن لم يكن لـه محل إقامة في المملكة فيكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعي .

وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم ، كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة الأكثرية ، وفي حال التساوي ، يكون المدعي بالخيار في إقامة الدعوى أمام أي محكمة يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة أحدهم .

34/ 1محل الإقامة هو : المكان الذي يسكنه المدعى عليه على وجه الاعتياد ؛ وفق ما نصت عليه المادة (10) .

34/ 2إذا كان المدعى عليه غير السعودي ، ليس لـه محل إقامة في المملكة فيعامل وفق المادتين ( 26 ، 27 ) .

34/ 3إذا لم يكن للمدعي والمدعى عليه محل إقامة في المملكة فللمدعي إقامة دعواه في إحدى محاكم المدن الرئيسة في المملكة .

34/4 إذا كان للمدعى عليه سكن في أكثر من بلد ، فللمدعي إقامة الدعوى في إحدى هذه البلدان .

34/ 5 المقصود بالأكثرية في هذه المادة الأكثرية بالرؤوس ، لا بالسهام أو الحصص .

34/ 6 يمكن سماع دعوى المدعي على بعض المدعى عليهم إذا تعذر حضور البقية أو توكيلهم ، ولا يسوغ التوقف عن سماع الدعوى حتى يحضر الجميع .

34/ 7 إذا كان المدعى عليه سجيناً فتنظر الدعوى في بلد السجن .

34/ 8 إذا اختلف سكن المدعى عليه ومقر عمله ، فالعبرة بسكن المدعى عليه ما لم يكن مقيماً أيام العمل في بلد عمله فتسمع الدعوى فيه .

34/ 9 دعوى الملاءة تكون في بلد المدعى عليه ، ولو كان صك الإعسار صادراً من محكمة أخرى .

34/ 10 يجوز سماع الــدعوى داخل المملكة في غير بـلد المـدعى علـيه في الأحوال الآتية :

أ ـ إذا تنازل المدعى عليه عن حقه صراحةً أو ضمناً ؛ كأن يجيب على دعوى المدعي بعد سماعها ؛ وفق المادة ( 71 ) .

ب ـ إذا تراضى المتداعيان على إقامة دعواهما في بلد آخر وفق الـمادتين ( 28 ، 45 ) .

ج ـ إذا وجد شرط بين الطرفين ، سابق للدعوى ، بأنه إذا حصلت بينهما خصومة فتقام الدعوى في بلد معين .

د ـ إذا حصل اعتراض على حجة استحكام أثناء نظرها ، أو قبل اكتسابها القطعية ، فيكون نظره في بلد العقار من قبل ناظر الحجة .

هـ ـ للزوجة في المسائل الزوجية الخيار في إقامة دعواها في بلدها أو بلد الزوج ، وعلى القاضي إذا سمع الدعوى في بلد الزوجة استخلاف قاضي بلد الزوج للإجابة عن دعواها ، فإذا توجهت الدعوى ألزم الزوج بالحضور إلى محل إقامتها للسير فيها فإذا امتنع سمعت غيابياً ، وإذا لم تتوجه الدعوى ردها القاضي دون إحضاره .

ز ـ إثبات الإعسار يكون من قبل القاضي مثبت الدين الأول إن كان على رأس العمل في المحكمة التي أثبت فيها الدين ما لم يكن مدعي الاعسار سجيناً في بلد آخر فينظر إعساره في محكمة البلد الذي هو سجين فيه . 

34/ 11 جميع الإجراءات المتعلقة بحجج الاستحكام من تكميل ، أو تعديل ، أو إضافة ونحوها ، تنظر لدى محكمة بلد العقار ؛ ولو كان الصك صادراً من غيرها .

34/ 12 إذا كان القاضي ممنوعاً من نظر القضية لأي سبب ، فتنظر القضية لدى قاض آخر في المحكمة ذاتها إن وجد ، وإلا ففي أقرب محكمة .



المادة الخامسة والثلاثون :مع التقيد بأحكام الاختصاص المقررة لديوان المظالم تقام الدعوى على أجهزة الإدارة الحكومية في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المقر الرئيس لها ، ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الجهاز الحكومي في المسائل المتعلقة بذلك الفرع .

35/ 1 لا تسمع الدعوى على الجهات الحكومية إلا بإذن من المقام السامي بسماعها . 

35/ 2 الاستئذان قبل إقامة الدعوى ضد الجهات الحكومية خاص بالدعاوى التي تكون فيها الجهة الحكومية في موقف المدعى عليها .

35/ 3 يكون طلب الاستئذان من المقام السامي في سماع الدعوى ضد الجهة الحكومية بالكتابة من المحكمة لوزارة العدل . 



المادة السادسة والثلاثون :تقام الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات والجمعيات القائمة ، أو التي في دور التصفية ، أو المؤسسات الخاصة في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها مركز إدارتها ، سواءً كانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة ، أو من الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة على أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء ، أو من شريك أو عضو على آخر .

ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة وذلك في المسائل المتعلقة بهذا الفرع .

36/ 1 يشترط ألا يكون الشريك أو العضو منكراً المشاركة أو العضوية ما لم يكن مسجلاً رسمياً ، وإلا رفعت الدعوى في بلد المدعى عليه ؛ وفق المادة (34) .

36/ 2 عند سماع الدعوى المقامة من فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة الخاصة أو عليها فإنه لا بد أن يكون ممثل هذه الجهات له الصفة الشرعية في ذلك .

36/ 3 إذا وجد فرع للشركة في بلد العضو فتقام الدعوى في بلد ذلك الفرع.



المادة السابعة والثلاثون :استثناء من المادة الرابعة والثلاثين يكون للمدعي بالنفقة الخيار في إقامة دعواه في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه أوالمدعي .

37/ 1 تشمل هذه المادة كون المستفيد من النفقة ذكراً أو أنثى .

37/ 2 تسري أحكام هذه المادة على المطالبة بالنفقة أو زيادتها ، أما المطالبة بإلغائها أو إنقاصها فتكون وفق ما جاء في المادة (34) .

37/ 3 يتم تبليغ المدعى عليه في المطالبة بالنفقة ، أو زيادتها وفق المادة ( 21 ) متى ما أقيمت الدعوى في بلد المدعي .



المادة الثامنة والثلاثون : تعد المدينة أو القرية نطاقاً محليّاً للمحكمة الموجودة بها ، وعند تعدد المحاكم فيها يحدد وزير العدل النطاق المحلي لكل منها ، بناء على اقتراح من مجلس القضاء الأعلى .

وتتبع القرى ــ التي ليس بها محاكم ــ محكمة أقرب بلدة إليها ، وعند التنازع على الاختصاص المحلي ــ إيجاباً أو سلباً ــ تحال الدعوى إلى محكمة التمييز للبت في موضوع التنازع .

38/ 1 القرية التي ليس بها محكمة تتبع أقرب محكمة إليها في منطقتها .

38/ 2 القرية التي تقع بين محكمتين متساويتين في القرب لها وفي منطقة واحدة تبقى على تبعيتها في الاختصاص كما كانت سابقاً .

38/ 3 المعتبر في القرب هو الطرق المسلوكة عادة بالوسائل المعتادة .

38/4 يكون رفع المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز للفصل في التنازع بصفة نهائية عند حصوله من قبل المحكمة التي دفعتها أولاً بعد أن تصدر قراراً بعدم الاختصاص.



الباب الثالث 

رفع الدعوى وقيدها

39/1ترفع صحيفة الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة باسم رئيسها في المحاكم الرئاسية وباسم قاضي المحكمة في المحاكم الأخرى.

39/2إيداع صحيفة الدعوى يكون بتسجيلها في الوارد العام للمحكمة ، ثم تسلم إلى مكتب المواعيد.



المادة التاسعة والثلاثون : ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة من المدعي بصحيفة تودع لدى المحكمة من أصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم . ويجب أن تشتمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية :

أ - الاسم الكامل للمدعي ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، وسجله المدني ، 

والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته إن وجد .

ب- الاسم الكامل للمدعى عليه ، ومهنته أو وظيفته ، ومحل إقامته ، فإن لم يكن له محل إقامة معلوم فآخر محل إقامة كان له.

ج- تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة .

د-المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى .

هـ- محل إقامة مختار للمدعي في البلد التي بها مقر المحكمة إن لم يكن له محل إقامة فيها .

و- موضوع الدعوى ، وما يطلبه المدعي ، وأسانيده.



39/3لا يجمع في صحيفة الدعوى بين عدة طلبات لا رابط بينها .

39/4إذا وردت المعاملة إلى المحكمة من جهة رسمية ولم يرفق بها صحيفة الدعوى فيتم استكمال بيانات الصحيفة من المدعي لدى مكتب المواعيد . 

39/5لا تحال المعاملة إلى القاضي في المحكمة لنظرها إلا بعد استكمال صحيفة الدعوى وتحديد موعد الجلسة وتبليغه للمدعى عليه من قبل المحضر أو المدعي . 

39/6 يلزم استكمال بيانات الفقرة ( أ ) إذا كان للمدعي من يمثله في دعواه.

39/7يكتفى في المهنة أو الوظيفة الواردة في ( أ ، ب ) بالاسم العام بأن يقال موظف ، أو متسبب . 

39/8 يقصد بمحل الإقامة في فقرتي (أ ، ب) : ما أشير إليه في المادة ( 10) . 

39/9 إذا كان أحد المتداعيين جهة حكوميةً فيكفي ذكر وظيفة من يمثلها دون اسمه ومحل إقامته .

39/10يجب على المدعي أن يذكر في صحيفة دعواه ما لديه وقت رفع الدعوى من بينات وأسانيد لإثبات ما يدعي . 

39/11 إذا ظهر من صحيفة الدعوى أنها خارج اختصاص المحكمة المرفوعة إليها فعلى رئيس المحكمة إحالتها إلى جهة الاختصاص .

39/12 لا يترتب على نقص استيفاء بيانات فقرات هذه المادة بطلان صحيفة الدعوى متى تحققت الغاية منها وفق المادة ( 6 ) من هذا النظام .

39/13 الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى يجب إبداؤه قبل أي طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى وفق المادة ( 71 ) .



المادة الأربعون : ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة ثمانية أيام على الأقل من تاريخ تبليغ صحيفة الدعوى ، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد إلى أربع وعشرين ساعة . وميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة الجزئية ثلاثة أيام ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد إلى ساعة ، بشرط أن يحصل التبليغ للخصم نفسه في حالتي نقص الميعاد ، ويكون نقص الميعاد في الحالتين بإذن من القاضي ، أو رئيس المحكمة المرفوعة إليها الدعوى .



40/1 يحدد ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة في البلد التي ليس فيها محكمة جزئية حسب نوع القضية .

40/2يتم تحديد مواعيد الجلسات من قبل مكتب المواعيد في المحكمة .

40/3 إذا كان المدعى عليه خارج المملكة فيزاد على المواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ما جاء في المادة ( 22 ) ولائحتها .

40/4يرجع في تقدير الضرورة المجيزة لنقص الميعاد إلى ناظر القضية ، مثل : قضايا السجناء والقاصرين والمسافرين ونحوهم .

40/5 نقص الميعاد لا يلزم أن يكون إلى الحد الأدنى الذي نصت عليه المادة ولا يجوز النقص عنه .

40/6يشترط لإنقاص الميعاد أن يتم تسليم صورة ورقة التبليغ لشخص المطلوب تبليغه أو وكيله في الدعوى نفسها ولا يكتفى بغير ذلك .

40/7 يكون إنقاص الميعاد من قبل رئيس المحكمة إذا كان ناظراً للقضية .

40/8 إذا كانت القضية من القضايا المستعجلة المــنصـوص علـيها في الـمــادة ( 234 ) فإن ميعادها يكون أربعاً وعشرين ساعة ويجوز في حال الضرورة القصوى نقص ذلك الميــعاد بأمر من القاضي كما في المــــادة ( 235 ) .

40/9 المدد الواردة في هذه المادة لا تسري على من تم تبليغه ولا على المواعيد اللاحقة أثناء نظر القضية .



المادة الحادية والأربعون : على المدعى عليه في جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة والتي أنقص ميعاد الحضور فيها أن يودع لدى المحكمة مذكرة بدفاعه قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل أمام المحاكم العامة ، وبيوم واحد على الأقل أمام المحاكم الجزئية .



41/1 إذا أنقص ميعاد الحضور أو كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى المستعجلة الواردة في المادة ( 234 ) فلا يلزم المدعى عليه بإيداع مذكرة بدفاعه.

41/2 يراعى ما ورد في المواد ( 45 ، 46 ، 62 ) من هذا النظام .



المادة الثانية والأربعون :يقيد الكاتب المختص الدعوى في يوم تقديم الصحيفة في السجل الخاص بعد أن يثبت بحضور المدعي أو من يمثله تاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها في أصل الصحيفة ، وصورها ، وعليه في اليوم التالي على الأكثر أن يسلم أصل الصحيفة وصورها إلى المحضر أو المدعي - حسب الأحوال - لتبليغها ، ورد الأصل إلى إدارة المحكمة



42/1 السجل الخاص الوارد في هذه المادة هو : دفتر قيد المواعيد في مكتب المواعيد بالمحكمة .

42/2 يحيل الموظف المختص في مكتب المواعيد بعد تحديد الموعد إلى مكتب المحضرين أصل صحيفة الدعوى وصورها ، وأصل التبليغ وصورته ، ويبقى أصل الصحيفة في مكتب المحضرين وعند طلب المدعي القيام بتبليغ المدعى عليه فيسلم له مكتب المحضرين صورة الصحيفة ، وأصل التبليغ وصورته لتبليغ المدعى عليه ، فإذا تم التبليغ أحال مكتب المحضرين أصل صحيفة الدعوى وأصل التبليغ إلى مكتب القاضي المحال إليه الدعوى ، وتسلم إلى الموظف المختص .

42/3 ليس للقاضي إعادة ما أحيل إليه لعدم المراجعة قبل مضي شهر من تاريخ قيدها لديه إلا إذا تعلقت بسجين فلا تزيد مدة بقائها لعدم المراجعة على خمسة عشر يوماً



المادة الثالثة والأربعون : يقوم المحضر أو المدعي - حسب الأحوال - بتبليغ الصحيفة إلى المدعى عليه قبل تاريخ الجلسة ، وبمقدار ميعاد الحضور .



43/1 يسلم المحضر أو المدعي صورة صحيفة الدعوى وصورة ورقة التبليغ إلى المدعى عليه أو إلى من نص عليه في المادتين ( 15 ، 18 ) .

43/2 يلزم المحضر أو المدعي تسليم صورة ورقة التبليغ وصورة صحيفة الدعوى للمدعى عليه قبل المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 40 ) .



المادة الرابعة والأربعون : لا يترتب على عدم مراعاة الميعاد المقرر في المادة السابقة أو عدم مراعاة ميعاد الحضور بطلان صحيفة الدعوى ، وذلك من غير إخلال بحق الموجه إليه التبليغ في التأجيل لاستكمال الميعاد .

إذا حصل التبليغ في أقل من مدة الميعاد المحددة في المادة ( 40 ) فعلى المطلوب حضوره المثول أمام المحكمة في الموعد المحدد وله أن يطلب إكمال مدة الميعاد النظامية في حقه .



المادة الخامسة والأربعون : إذا حضر المدعي والمدعى عليه أمام المحكمة من تلقاء نفسيهما - ولو كانت الدعوى خارج اختصاصها المكاني - وطلبا سماع خصومتهما فتسمع المحكمة الدعوى في الحال إن أمكن وإلا حددت لها جلسة أخرى .

45/1 يشترط أن تكون الدعوى داخلة في الاختصاص النوعي للمحكمة .



المادة السادسة والأربعون :إذا عينت المحكمة جلسة لشخصين متداعيين ، ثم حضرا في غير الوقت المعين وطلبا النظر في خصومتهما ، فعليها أن تجيب هذا الطلب إن أمكن .



الباب الرابع

حضور الخصوم وغيابهم

الفصل الأول

الحضور والتوكيل في الخصومة



المادة السابعة والأربعون :في اليوم المعين لنظر الدعوى يحضر الخصوم بأنفسهم أو من ينوب عنهم ، فإذا كان النائب وكيلاً تعين كونه ممن له حق التوكل حسب النظام .

47/1تراعى أحكام نظام المحاماة في التوكيل على المرافعة .

47/2النائب في الخصومة هو : الوكيل أو الولي أو الوصي ونحوهم .

47/3تكون النيابة عن الخصم بوثيقة صادرة من جهة رسمية مختصة أوبما يقرره الموكل في ضبط القضية وفق ما جاء في المادة (48) .

47/4إذا تعدد الوكلاء في الخصومة عن أحد طرفي الدعوى جاز لكل واحد منهم الحضور عن موكله سواء أكان في أول الدعوى أم في أثنائها ما لم ينص في الوكالة على غير ذلك أو يؤدي تعاقبهم إلى إعاقة سير الدعوى.

47/5لا يوكل النائب غيره ما لم ينص على حقه في التوكيل .

47/6ممثلو الجهات الحكومية يكتفى بتفويضهم بخطاب رسمي من صاحب الصلاحية إلى المحكمة التي تقام لديها الدعوى . 

47/7التوكيل عن الشركات يكون بوكالة شرعية من المفوَّض بذلك وفق عقد الشركة المعتمد .



المادة الثامنة والأربعون :يجب على الوكيل أن يقرر حضوره عن موكله ، وأن يودع وثيقة وكالته لدى الكاتب المختص ، وللمحكمة أن ترخص للوكيل عند الضرورة بإيداع الوثيقة في ميعاد تحدده ، على ألا يتجاوز ذلك أول جلسة للمرافعة ، ويجوز أن يثبت التوكيل في الجلسة بتقرير يدون في محضرها ، ويوقعه الموكل أو يبصمه بإبهامه





48/1الكاتب المختص هو : الكاتب في مكتب المواعيد بالمحكمة .

48/2يقرر الوكيل حضوره عن موكله ويودع وثيقة وكالته عند مراجعته المحكمة للمرة الأولى .

48/3يكتفى بإيداع صورة عن الوكالة مصدقة من مصدرها أو من القاضي ناظر القضية وفق المادة ( 20 ) من نظام المحاماة .

48/4إذا لم يقدم الوكيل وكالته في أول جلسة حضرها ففي هذه الحال إن كان وكيلاً عن المدعي فيعتبر المدعي في حكم الغائب ويعامل وفق المادة ( 53 ) وإن كان وكيلاً عن المدعى عليه فيؤجل إلى جلسة ثانية ليحضر الوكالة ويفهم بذلك ويدون في ضبط الدعوى فإذا تخلف عن الحضور أو لم يحضر الوكالة فيعامل وفق المادة (55) .

48/5إذا قدم الوكيل وكالة لا تخولُه الإجراء المطلوب ففي هذه الحال إن كان وكيلاً عن المدعي فيفهمه القاضي بإكمال المطلوب فإن لم يكمل المطلوب في الجلسة اللاحقة فيعامل وفق المادة ( 53 ) وإن كان وكيلاً عن المدعى عليه فيفهمه القاضي بإكمال المطلوب من قبل موكله ، وأنه إذا لم يقدم وكالة مكتملة في الجلسة الــمـحددة فيعتبر في حــكم الغـائب ويعامل وفق المــادة ( 55 ) .



المادة التاسعة والأربعون :كل ما يقرره الوكيل في حضور الموكل يكون بمثابة ما يقرره الموكل نفسه ، إلا إذا نفاه أثناء نظر القضية في الجلسة نفسها ، وإذا لم يحضر الموكل فلا يصح من الوكيل الإقرار بالحق المدعى به . أو التنازل ، أو الصلح ، أو قبول اليمين ، أو توجيهها ، أو ردها ، أو ترك الخصومة ، أو التنازل عن الحكم ـ كلياً أو جزئياً ـ أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ، أو رفع الحجر ، أو ترك الرهن مع بقاء الدين أو الإدعاء بالتزوير ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصاً في الوكالة .





49/1على ناظر القضية أن يسأل الموكل عما قرره وكيله إن كان الموكل حاضراً في الجلسة .

49/2الوكالة تبقى سارية المفعول ما لم تقيد بزمن أو عمل أو تنفسخ بسبب شرعي ، وللقاضي ـ عند الاقتضاء ـ التأكد من سريان مفعولها أو طلب تجديدها .

49/3النائب لا يمثل من هو نائب عنه إلا فيما هو مفوض فيه .



المادة الخمسون: لا يحول اعتزال الوكيل أو عزله بغير موافقة المحكمة دون سير الإجراءات إلا إذا أبلغ الموكل خصمه بتعيين بديل عن الوكيل المعتزل أو المعزول أو بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه.



50/1يستمر السير في الإجراءات في حال اعتزال الوكيل أو عـــزله بغير موافقة المحكمة إذا أبلغ الموكل خصمه بتعيين بديل عن الوكيل المعتزل أو المعزول أو بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه .

50/2إذا قام الموكل بعزل الوكيل أثناء نظر الدعوى فعليه تعيين وكيل آخر خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من هذا العزل أو مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه ما لم تكن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فلا تنقطع الخصومة ، وعلى المحكمة البت فيها وفق المادة ( 84 ) وإذا حصل هذا الاعتزال أو العزل بدون موافقة المحكمة فيستمر السير في الإجراءات .

50/3إذا ظهر انفساخ الوكالة بوفاة الموكل أو الوكيل أو فقد أحدهما أهليته أو نحو ذلك فللقاضي سحب أصل الوكالة وبعثها لمصدرها للتهميش عليها بالإلغاء .



المادة الحادية والخمسون : إذا ظهر للمحكمة من أحد الوكلاء كثرة الاستمهالات بحجة سؤال موكله بقصد المماطلة فلها حق طلب الموكل بالذات لإتمام المرافعة



51/1إذا ظهر للقاضي ناظر القضية كثرة الاستمهال من الوكيل بقصد المماطلة فللقاضي منعه من الاستمرار في الدعوى المقامة لديه ليتولاها الموكل بنفسه أو يوكل آخر . 

51/2للقاضي رفض طلب الوكيل الاستمهال لسؤال موكله إذا ظهر عدم الجدوى من طلبه ويدون ذلك في ضبط القضية .
51/3يرجع في تقدير كثرة الاستمهال إلى القاضي ناظر القضية .



المادة الثانية والخمسون : لا يجوز للقاضي ولا للمدعي العام ولا لأحد من العاملين في المحاكم أن يكون وكيلاً عن الخصوم في الدعوى ولو كانت مقامة أمام محكمة غير المحكمة التابع لها ، ولكن يجوز لهم ذلك عن أزواجهم وأصولهم وفروعهم ومن كان تحت ولايتهم شرعاً.





المادة الرابعة والخمسون :في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في المادة السابقة إذا حضر المدعى عليه في الجلسة التي غاب عنها المدعي فله أن يطلب من المحكمة عدم شطب الدعوى والحكم في موضوعها إذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها .

وفي هذه الحالة على المحكمة أن تحكم فيها ويعد هذا الحكم غيابياً في حق المدعي .

54/1تكون الدعوى صالحة للحكم بعد ضبط أقوال الخصوم وطلباتهم الختامية مع توفر أسباب الحكم فيها وفق المادة ( 85 ) .

54/2يكون الحكم حال غياب المدعي خاضعاً لتعليمات التمييز ما لم يحكم له بكل طلباته وفق المادة ( 174 ) .



المادة الخامسة والخمسون :إذا غاب المدعى عليه عن الجلسة الأولى فيؤجل النظر في القضية إلى جلسة لاحقة يبلغ بها المدعى عليه ، فإن غاب عن هذه الجلسة أو غاب عن جلسة أخرى دون عذر تقبله المحكمة فتحكم المحكمة في القضية ، ويعد حكمها في حق المدعى عليه غيابياً ما لم يكن غيابه بعد قفل باب المرافعة في القضية فيعد الحكم حضورياً. 

55/1إذا تبلغ المدعى عليه لشخصه ، أو وكيله الشرعي في القضية نفسها ، بموعد الجلسة ، أو أودع هو أو وكيله مذكرة بدفاعه للمحكمة قبل الجلسة ، فيعد الحكم في حقه حضورياً ، سواء أكان غيابه قبل قفل باب المرافعة ، أم بعده.

55/2إذا كان التبليغ للمدعى عليه لغير شخصه ، وفق المادتين : (15،18) ولم يحضر، فيؤجل النظر في القضية إلى جلسة لاحقه ، ويعاد التبليغ ، فإن غاب عن هذه الجلسة ، أو جلسة أخرى دون عذر تقبله المحكمة فتحكم في القضية ، ويعد الحكم في حق المدعى عليه غيابياً ما لم يكن غيابه بعد قفل باب المرافعة فيعد الحكم حضورياً ؛ ويخضع الحكم في الحالين لتعليمات التمييز .

55/3يلزم تدوين مضمون محضر التبليغ في ضبط القضية قبل الحكم فيها غيابياً.

55/4إذا توجهت اليمين على المدعى عليه بعد سماع الدعوى فيبلغ بذلك حسب إجراءات التبليغ ، ويشعر بوجوب حضوره لأداء اليمين وأنه إذا تخلف بغير عذر تقبله المحكمة عدّ ناكلاً وسوف يقضى عليه بالنكول، وذلك وفق المادة (109) .

أما إن كان له عذر يمنعه من الحضور - تقبله المحكمة - فيعامل وفق المادة (110) .



المادة السادسة والخمسون : إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم ، وكان بعضهم قد أعلن لشخصه وبعضهم الآخر لم يعلن لشخصه ، وتغيبوا جميعاً أو تغيب من لم يعلن لشخصه ، وجب على المحكمة في غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعي بها من لم يعلن لشخصه من الغائبين ، ويعد الحكم في الدعوى حكماً حضورياً في حق المدعى عليهم جميعاً .



56/1يقصد بتعدد المدعى عليهم في الدعوى الواحدة إذا كانوا شركاء فيما بينهم في أموال ثابتة أو منقولة بحيث يكون الحكم لأحدهم أو عليه حكماً للجميع أو عليهم .

56/2الإعلان للشخص في هذه المادة يكون بتبليغ الموعد له مباشرة أو بوساطة وكيله الشرعي في القضية نفسها، ولا يعتبر تبليغ المقيمين معه إعلاناً لشخصه .

56/3إذا كان الإعلان لشخص بعض المدعى عليهم في القضايا المستعجلة المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 233 – 245 ) ولم يحضر منهم أحد فعلى القاضي نظر الدعوى والحكم فيها . 

56/4كل حكم حصل في غياب المحكوم عليه يخضع لتعليمات التمييز سواء اعتبر الحكم حضورياً أم غيابياً ، فإذا اعتبر الحكم غيابياً فالغائب على حجته إذا حضر .

56/5يكون الحكم الحضوري في هذه المادة قطعياً بتصديقه من محكمة التمييز وغير قابل لالتماس إعادة النظر فيه بسبب غياب المحكوم عليهم أو بعضهم .

56/6إذا تغيب من أعلن لشخصه وحضر من لم يعلن لشخصه فعلى المحكمة نظر القضية والحكم فيها .









المادة السابعة والخمسون :في تطبيق الأحكام السابقة لا يعد غائباً من حضر قبل الميعاد المحدد لانتهاء الجلسة بثلاثين دقيقة ، على أنه إذا حضر والجلسة لازالت منعقدة فيعد حاضراً .



المادة الثامنة والخمسون :يكون للمحكوم عليه غيابياً خلال المدة المقررة في هذا النظام المعارضة في الحكم لدى المحكمة التي أصدرته ، ويجوز له أن يطلب من المحكمة الحكم على وجه السرعة بوقف نفاذ الحكم مؤقتاً . ويوقف نفاذ الحكم الغيابي إذا صدر حكم من المحكمة يوقف نفاذه أو صدر حكم منها معارض للحكم الغيابي يقضي بإلغائه .



58/1يثبت للمحكوم عليه غيابياً مع الاعتراض أمران هما :

أ-طلب وقف نفاذ الحكم وله حكم القضاء المستعجل وفق الفقرة ( ز ) من المادة ( 234 ) ، وينظره مصدر الحكم أو خلفه .

ب- طلب التماس إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر ضده غيابياً بعد اكتسابه القطعية وفق الفقرة ( و ) من المادة ( 192 ) ويرفعه إلى محكمة التمييز وفقاً للمادة (194) .

58/2يكون الحكم الغيابي موقوفاً في حالين هما :

أ- صدور حكم بوقف نفاذه من القاضي بطلب المحكوم عليه .

ب- صدور حكم معارض له يلغيه .

58/3يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله وفق المادة ( 176 ) .



المادة التاسعة والخمسون : على كاتب الضبط أن يعد لكل يوم قائمة بالدعاوى التي تعرض فيه مرتبة بحسب الساعة المعينة لنظرها ، وبعد عرض القائمة على القاضي تعلق صورتها في اللوحة المعدة لذلك على باب قاعة المحكمة قبل بدء الدوام .



59/1 يكون عدد الجلسات ستاً في كل يوم على الأقل.

59/2تعلق صورة قائمة الدعاوى في المكان المعد لجلوس الخصوم التابع للمكتب القضائي. 

59/3قائمة الدعاوى تشمل : اسم المدعي والمدعى عليه كاملاً ، ووقت الجلسة وللقاضي عدم ذكر الاسم كاملاً إذا اقتضت المصلحة ذلك .



المادة الستون :ينادى على الخصوم في الساعة المعينة لنظر قضيتهم 



المادة الحادية والستون :تكون المرافعة علنية إلا إذا رأى القاضي من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم إجراءها سراً محافظة على النظام ، أو مراعاة للآداب العامة ، أو لحرمة الأسرة .



المادة الثانية والستون :تكون المرافعة شفوية ، على أن ذلك لا يمنع من تقديم الأقوال أو الدفوع في مذكرات مكتوبة تتبادل صورها بين الخصوم ، ويحفظ أصلها في ملف القضية مع الإشارة إليها في الضبط ، وعلى المحكمة أن تعطي الخصوم المهل المناسبة للاطلاع على المستندات والرد عليها كلما اقتضت الحال ذلك 



62/1يجب ضبط كل ما يدلي به الخصوم شفوياً مما له علاقة بالدعوى .

62/2يجب أن تكون المذكرات المقدمة أثناء الترافع بخط واضح وأن تكون مؤرخة وموقعة من مقدمها .

62/3يرصد في الضبط ما اشتملت عليه المذكرات من أقوال أو دفوع مؤثرة في القضية .



المادة الثالثة والستون :على القاضي أن يسأل المدعي عما هو لازم لتحرير دعواه قبل استجواب المدعى عليه ، وليس له ردها لتحريرها ولا السير فيها قبل ذلك .



63/1إذا امتنع المدعي عن تحرير دعواه أو عجز عنه فعلى القاضي أن يحكم بصرف النظر عن الدعوى حتى تحريرها ويعامل من لم يقنع بتعليمات التمييز.

63/2إذا حرر المدعي دعواه بعد صدور الحكم بصرف النظر عنها لامتناعه أو عجزه فإن المختص بنظرها هو القاضي الذي أصدر ذلك الحكم أو خلفه ولو بعد تصديق الحكم بصرف النظر من محكمة التمييز.



المادة الرابعة والستون : إذا امتنع المدعى عليه عن الجواب كلياً ، أو أجاب بجواب غير ملاقٍ للدعوى ، كرر عليه القاضي طلب الجواب الصحيح ثلاثاً في الجلسة نفسها فإذا أصر على ذلك عَدّه ناكلاً بعد إنذاره ، وأجرى في القضية ما يقتضيه الوجه الشرعي .



64/1الإنذار أن يقول القاضي للمدعى عليه إذا لم تجب على دعوى المدعي جعلتك ناكلاً وقضيت عليك ويكرر ذلك عليه ثلاثاً، ويدونه في ضبط القضية، فإن أجاب وإلا عده القاضي ناكلاً، وأجرى مايلزم شرعاً.



المادة الخامسة والستون :إذا دفع أحد الطرفين بدفع صحيح وطلب الجواب من الطرف الآخر فاستمهل لأجله فللقاضي إمهاله متى رأى ضرورة ذلك ، على أنه لا يجوز تكرار المهلة لجواب واحد إلا لعذر شرعييقبله القاضي.



65/1تشمل هذه المادة طلب الإمهال للجواب على أصل الدعوى .

65/2يرجع في تقدير الضرورة، وشرعية العذر إلى ناظر القضية .

65/3يدون في ضبط القضية طلب الإمهال والأعذار المقدمة من أحد الطرفين، وقدر المهلة المعطاة للمستمهل .



66/1يقصد بقفل باب المرافعة تهيؤ الدعوى للحكم فيها وذلك بعد إبداء الخصوم أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة وفق ما جاء في المادة (85) .

66/2إذا قرر أحد المتداعيين عجزه عن البينة ثم أحضرها، فعلى القاضي سماعها ، خلال نظر الدعوى وحتى تصديق الحكم .

66/3يلزم بيان أسباب فتح باب المرافعة بعد قفلها في الضبط .



المادة السابعة والستون : للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة في أي حال تكون عليها الدعوى تدوين ما اتفقوا عليه من إقرار أو صلح أو غير ذلك في محضر المحاكمة ، وعلى المحكمة إصدار صك بذلك .



67/1إذا حصل الاتفاق قبل ضبط الدعوى فيلزم رصد الدعوى والإجابة قبل تدوين الاتفاق لكونه نشأ بعد نزاع، مع مراعاة أن يكون أصل الدعوى من اختصاص القاضي ولو كان مضمون الاتفاق من اختصاص محكمة أخرى .

67/2إذا طلب وكلاء الخصوم تدوين ما اتفقوا عليه من إقرار أو صلح فيلزم كونهم مفوضين في ذلك في وكالاتهم وفق ما جاء في المـــادة ( 49 ).

67/3إذا ثبت للقاضي أن الاتفاق المقدم من الخصوم فيه كذب أو احتيال فيرد الاتفاق وفق ما تقتضيه المادة ( 4 ) .



المادة الثامنة والستون :يقوم كاتب الضبط - تحت إشراف القاضي – بتدوين وقائع المرافعة في دفتر الضبط ، ويذكر تاريخ وساعة افتتاح كل مرافعة ، وساعة اختتامها ، واسم القاضي، وأسماء المتخاصمين ، أو وكلائهم ، ثم يوقع عليه القاضي وكاتب الضبط ومن ذكرت أسماؤهم فيه ، فإن امتنع أحدهم عن التوقيع أثبت القاضي ذلك في ضبط الجلسة .



68/1القاضي هو الذي يتولى سماع الدعوى والإجابة وجميع أقوال الخصوم ودفوعهم وأخذ شهادات الشهود بنفسه ولا يجوز لكاتب الضبط أن ينفرد بشيء من ذلك . 

68/2إذا كان أحد الخصوم لا يستطيع الكتابة فيكتفى ببصمة إبهامه . 

68/3إذا امتنع أحد الخصوم عن التوقيع في غير جلسة الحكم فيدون القاضي ذلك في الضبط ويشهد عليه ويستمر في سير الإجراءات .

68/4إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه عن التوقيع في الضبط على القناعة بالحكم أو عدمها فيدون القاضي ذلك في الضبط ، ويشهد عليه ، وإذا حضر قبل انتهاء المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 178 ) فيمكّن من التوقيع على القناعة أو عدمها في الضبط وفي حال عدم القناعة يعطى صورة من صك الحكم لتقديم اللائحة الاعتراضية خلال المدة المتبقية من مدة الاعتراض ، وإلا سقط حقه في طلب التمييز واكتسب الحكم القطعية ، ويلحق ذلك في الضبط وصك الحكم.



الفصـل الثـاني
نظام الجلسة


المادة التاسعة والستون :ضبط الجلسة وإدارتها منوطان برئيسها ، ولــه في سبيل ذلك أن يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها ، فإن لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفور بحبسه مدة لا تزيد على أربع وعشرين ساعة ، ويكون حكمها نهائياً ، وللمحكمة أن ترجع عن ذلك الحكم.
69/1 للقاضي الذي ينظر الدعوى منفرداً ما لرئيس الجلسة من الاختصاص المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة.

69/2الحكم بالحبس أربعاً وعشرين ساعة أو أقل يدون في ضبط القضية وينظم في قرار دون تسجيل- ويبعث للجهة المختصة لتنفيذه ، مع الاحتفاظ بصورة عنه في المحكمة . 

69/3إذا حصل في جلسة من الجلسات واقعة تستوجب عقوبة أحد الحاضرين -سوى ما يخل بنظام الجلسة -فيعد القاضي محضراً بذلك ويكتب بإحالته مع المدعي العام لمحاكمته لدى المحكمة المختصة .

69/4من حصل منه الإخلال بنظام الجلسات من المحامين فإن مجازاته بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة لا يمنع من تطبيق العقوبات عليه الواردة في نظام المحاماة.



المادة السبعون :الرئيس هو الذي يتولى توجيه الأسئلة إلى الخصوم والشهود ، وللأعضاء المشتركين معه في الجلسة والخصوم أن يطلبوا منه توجيه ما يريدون توجيهه من أسئلة متصلة بالدعوى .



الباب السادس

الدفوع والإدخال والتدخل والطلبات العارضة

الفصل الأول

الدفوع
المادة الحادية والسبعون :الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى أو بعدم الاختصاص المحلي أو بإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام النزاع ذاته أمامها أو لقيام دعوى أخرى مرتبطة بها يجب إبداؤه قبل أي طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى ، وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها .

71/1إذا أبدى الخصم أكثر من دفع مما ورد في هذه المادة فله التمسك بها في وقت واحد وبيان وجه كل دفع على حده ،شرط إبدائها قبل أي طلب ، أو دفاع في الدعوى.

71/2 الارتباط في هذه المادة هو: اتصال الدعوى اللاحقة بالسابقة في الموضوع أو السبب ولا يلزم اتحادهما في المقدار.

71/3لا يمنع شطب الدعوى أن تكون سابقة للدعوى اللاحقة .

71/4يشترط أن تكون السابقة قد رفعت لمحكمة مختصة .



المادة الثانية والسبعون :الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة النوعي ، أو الدفع به بعدم قبول الدعوى لانعدام الصفة أو الأهلية أو المصلحة أو لأي سبب آخر ، وكذا الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ، ويجوز الدفع به في أي مرحلة تكون فيها الدعوى .



المادة الثالثة والسبعون:تحكم المحكمة في هذه الدفوععلى استقلال ، ما لم تقرر ضمه إلى موضوع الدعوى ، وعندئذ تبين ما حكمت به في كل من الدفع والموضوع.



73/1المراد بالدفوع المذكورة هنا هي : ما نص عليه في المادتين (71،72).

73/2ضم الدفع إلى الموضوع لا يمنع من قبول الدفع أو رده وعلى المحكمة بيان أسباب ذلك في الحكم .



المادة الرابعة والسبعون :يجب على المحكمة إذا حكمت بعدم اختصاصها أن تحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة وتعلم الخصوم بذلك .



74/1لا يحكم القاضي بعدم الاختصاص إلا بعد تحقق التدافع .

74/2إذا تحقق التدافع في نظر الدعوى فعلى التفصيل الآتي:

إذا كان التدافع بين قضاة المحكمة الواحدة ، أو بين رئيس المحكمة وأحد قضاتها ، أو بين محكمتين تابعتين لجهة قضائية واحدة ، فعلى من أحيلت إليه أولاً ، ثم أعيدت إليه ثانياً ولم يقتنع باختصاصه بها أن يصدر قراراً بصرف النظر بعدم اختصاصه ، وعليه أن يرفع القرار وصورة ضبطه وأوراق المعاملة إلى محكمة التمييز؛ للفصل في ذلك ، وما تقرره يلزم العمل به ، ويعلم القاضي الخصوم بذلك.

إذا كان التدافع بين محكمة وجهة قضائية أخرى فيطبق بشأنه مقتضى المادتين ( 28 ـ 29 ) من نظام القضاء الصادر عام 1395هـ .

إذا كان التدافع بين المحكمة وكتابة العدل ، أو بين القاضي وكاتب العدل فترفع المعاملة لوزارة العدل للبت فيه . وما يتم التوجيه به يعتبر منهياً للتدافع.

74/3إذا حصل تدافع بين دوائر محكمة التمييز أو بين قضاتها فيفصل فيه رئيس محكمة التمييز ، وما يقرره يلزم العمل به .





الفــصـل الثــاني

الإدخـال والتـدخل



المادة الخامسة والسبعون :للخصم أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تدخل في الدعوى من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها وتتبع في اختصامه الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور. وتحكم المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال والدعوى الأصلية بحكم واحد كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا فصلت المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال بعد الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية.



75/1طلب الإدخال من أي من المتداعيين يكون كتابة أو مشافهة أثناء الجلسة وفق المادة ( 77 ) .

75/2يقصد بمن يصح اختصامه في القضية عند رفعها من يصح كونه مدعياً أو مدعى عليه ابتداءً ويشترط أن يكون هناك ارتباط بين طلبه والدعوى الأصلية .

75/3لا يقبل طلب الإدخال بعد قفل بـــاب المرافعة وفق المـادة( 77 ) .

75/4إذا أجلت المحكمة الفصل في موضوع طلب الإدخال بعد الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية فيكون الحكم فيه من قبل ناظر الدعوى الأصلية ، أو خلفه .



المادة السادسة والسبعون :للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بإدخال من ترى إدخاله في الحالات الآتية:
أ- من تربطه بأحد الخصوم رابطة تضامن أو حق أو التزام لا يقبل التجزئه.

ب- الوارث مع المدعي أو المدعى عليه، أو الشريك على الشيوع لأي منهما إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركة في الحالة الأولى، أو بالشيوع في الحالة الثانية.

ج- من قد يضار بقيام الدعوى أو بالحكم فيها إذا بدت للمحكمة دلائل جدية على التواطؤ، أو الغش، أو التقصير، من جانب الخصوم. 

وتعين المحكمة ميعاداً لحضور من تأمر بإدخاله، وتتبع الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور.



76/1لناظر الدعوى أن يأمر بإدخال من يرى في إدخاله مصلحة وإظهاراً للحقيقة .

76/2إذا رأى ناظر الدعوى إدخال من يقيم خارج ولايته المكانية ، فله أن يستخلف محكمة مقر إقامته .

76/3ليس للمحكمة الجزئية إدخال من تكون الدعوى ضده خارج اختصاصها النوعي .

76/4إذا لم يمكن للمحكمة الجزئية الحكم في القضية إلا بإدخال طرف ثالث لا تختص بنظر الدعوى ضده اختصاصاً نوعياً فعليها إحالة الدعوى الأصلية وطلب الإدخال إلى المحكمة العامة.

76/5للمحكمة إبعاد من رأت إدخاله ، ولمن أبعدته المحكمة طلب التدخل ، كما للخصم طلب إدخاله .

76/6إذا أقيمت دعوى على شخص بعين تحت يده ثم ادعى بيعه العين بعد تبليغه بإقامة الدعوى كلف بإحضار المشتري فإن صادقه المشتري حل محله في الدعوى، واستمر القاضي في نظر القضية ولو كان المشتري يقيم في بلد آخر.

76/7إذا توجه الحكم في قضية ضد بيت مال المسلمين، فللمحكمة إدخال مندوب من قبل وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني للدفاع عن بيت المال، حسب التعليمات المنظمة لذلك، ورفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز .

76/8إذا كان المبلغ المدعى به محفوظاً لدى بيت مال المحكمة وتوجه الحكم به، فللمحكمة إدخال مأمور بيت مال المحكمة والحكم عليه، ورفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز إلا ما استثني من الفقرتين ( أ – ب ) من المادة (179) .



المادة السابعة والسبعون : يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتدخل في الدعوى منضماً لأحد الخصوم أو طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى، ويكون التدخل بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة، أو بطلب يقدم شفاها في الجلسة في حضورهم، ويثبت في محضرها ولا يقبل التدخل بعد إقفال باب المرافعة.



المادة الثامنة والسبعون : تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعي أو المدعى عليه بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة ، أو بطلب يقدم شفاهاً في الجلسة في حضور الخصم ، ويثبت في محضرها ، ولا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة .


78/1إذا قدم الطلب العارض وفق الإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى صار بذلك دعوى مستقلة يلزم الحكم فيها ، ولا يرد بالحكم في الدعوى الأصلية ، بخلاف ما لو قدم مشافهة في الجلسة بحضور الخصوم فيكون تابعاً للدعوى ، يبقى ببقائها ويزول بزوالها.

78/2لكل من الخصمين تقديم الطلبات العارضة قبل قفل باب المرافعة . ويعود هذا الحق لهما متى أعيد النظر في القضية بملحوظة من محكمة التمييز، أو مجلس القضاء الأعلى ، أو بعد فتح باب المرافعة من القاضي نفسه بعد اطلاعه على ما يستدعي ذلك من لوائح المعارضة .

78/3لأيٍ من الخصمين توجيه الطلب العارض للمحكمة في مواجهة الخصم الأصلي أو المتدخل بنفسه أو من أدخله الخصم الآخر أو من أدخلته المحكمة .

78/4يشترط لقبول الطلب العارض أن يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية في الموضوع أو السبب .

78/5لا يكون الطلب العارض مقبولاً إذا اختلف مع الدعوى الأصلية في موضوعها وسببها معا ، ومع ذلك فيلزم المحكمة الفصل بعدم قبوله ، ثم السير في نظر الدعوى الأصلية .

78/6إذا قدم الطلب العارض للمحكمة العامة وهو ليس من اختصاصها مع اتصاله بالدعوى الأصلية القائمة في موضوعها أو سببها ، فعليها النظر والفصل فيه ، بخلاف المحكمة الجزئية فليس لها نظر أي طلب عارض لا يدخل في حدود اختصاصها وإذا لم يمكن الفصل في الدعوى الأصلية دون الطلب العارض تعين إحالة الدعوى للمحكمة العامة .

78/7يجوز تعدد الطلبات العارضة .

78/8تقدير قبول الطلب العارض ووجود الارتباط بينه وبين الدعوى الأصلية من اختصاص ناظر القضية وفي حال عدم قبوله فيسبب الحكم.

78/9الحكم برفض الطلب العارض خاضع لتعليمات التمييز.

78/10الحكم في موضوع الطلب العارض يمنع من إقامة دعوى مستقلة به ، وإذا كان الحكم في الطلب العارض برفضه لعدم ارتباطه بالدعوى الأصلية فللخصم إقامته بدعوى مستقلة، لدى ناظر القضية الأصلية.



المادة التاسعة والسبعون :للمدعي أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي: 

أ – ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي، أو تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى. 

ب- ما يكون مكملاً للطلب الأصلي، أو مترتباً عليه، أو متصلاً به اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة.

جـ- ما يتضمن إضافة أو تغييراً في سبب الدعوى مع إبقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله.

د- طلب الأمر بإجراء تحفظي أو وقتي.

هـ- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالطلب الأصلي.



79/1الطلب الأصلي هو: ما ينص عليه المدعي في صحيفة دعواه. 

79/2على المدعي أن يوضح ارتباط الطلب العارض مع موضوع الدعوى الأصلية أو سببها .

79/3إذا تبين لأحد الخصمين من أقوال خصمه أو الشهود أو تقرير الخبراء ونحوهم ما يؤيد دعواه بسبب آخر غير السبب الذي ذكره فله إضافته بطلب عارض ولَه تعديل سبب استحقاقه في الموضوع ولَه تعديل موضوع الطلب الأصلي للسبب الذي حدده في دعواه الأصلية .

79/4إذا طالب المدعي ببيان قدر استحقاقه من شيء ، فظهر له قدره أثناء المرافعة فله تعديل موضوع دعواه بالمطالبة بتسليمه ذلك الاستحقاق .

79/5إذا طالب المدعي بتسليم العين وظهر له تلفها ونحوه فله تصحيح دعواه بالمطالبة بثمنها أو بدلها. 

79/6إذا طالب المدعي بمنع التعرض للحيازة وقبل الحكم فيها شرع المدعى عليه في بناء أو زرع ونحوهما فللمدعي تعديل دعواه إلى طلب وقف الأعمال الجديدة أو إلى طلب رد الحيازة . 

79/7إذا طالب المشتري بتسليم العين وتأخر الحكم في ذلك فله تعديل دعواه إلى طلب الفسخ لفوات الغرض بالتأخير. 

79/8إذا كانت الدعوى موجهة ضد عدد من الأشخاص فللمدعي تقديم طلب عارض باستثناء أحدهم من الدعوى إذا كانت التجزئة ممكنة . 

79/9إذا ادعى بطلب دين فتبين له أن المدعى عليه قد مات فللمدعي تصحيح دعواه بمطالبة ورثة المدعى عليه.

79/10إذا ظهر للمدعي أن ما يستحقه أقل مما ذكره في صحيفة دعواه فله طلب الاقتصار عليه وتعديل طلبه الأصلي.

79/11إذا خالف الطلب العارض ما جاء في صحيفة الدعوى الأصلية مخالفة ظاهرة تعين رفضه كأن يطالب بإنفاذ عقد بيع ثم يطلب إلغاءه لاستحقاقه المبيع بالإحياء.

79/12إذا طالب المدعي بأجرة ومضى على نظر الدعوى مدة يستحق فيها أجرة جاز له ضمها إلى الأجرة المطلوبة في الدعوى الأصلية باعتبار ذلك تكميلا للطلب الأصلي.

79/13إذا طالب المدعي بملكية عقار في يد غيره ، ثم قدم طلبا عارضا بأجرة المدة الماضية على واضع اليد ، جاز له ذلك لترتب الطلب العارض على الطلب الأصلي ، وكذا لو كان الطلب العارض بإزالة الإحداث في العقار أو إعادته إلى ما كان عليه .

79/14إذا تقدم المدعي بدعوى إبطال الحجر عليه بحق غرمائه ،ثم قدم طلبا عارضا يطلب فيه إبراء ذمته من الديون ، فيقبل ذلك لكون الأمرين متصلين اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة فالحكم في أي منهما يتضمن الآخر.

79/15إذا أذنت المحكمة بتقديم طلب عارض ، لا علاقة له بالدعوى الأصلية في السبب أو الموضوع ولم يتبين لها ذلك إلا بعد النظر فيه ، تعين رفضه وعدم قبوله ، ولا يمنع ذلك من تقديمه في دعوى مستقلة.

79/16إذا تقدم وارث بطلب إبطال وصية مورثه ثم طلب تسليمه نصيبه منها من المدعى عليه جاز له ذلك لارتباطها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة .



المادة الثمانون :للمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي :

أ – طلب المقاصة القضائية. 

ب- طلب الحكم له بتعويض عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية، أو من إجراء فيها. 

جـ- أي طلب يترتب على إجابته ألا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها أو بعضها ، أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه. 

د- أي طلب يكون متصلاً بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة. 

هـ- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية.



80/1للمدعى عليه المطالبة بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي لحقه من الدعوى ولا يستحقه إلا في حال ثبوت كذبها .

80/2للمحكمة قبول أي طلب عارض تأذن بتقديمه مما لا يكون متفقاً مع موضوع الدعوى أو سببها لكن لـه ارتباط بهما كما لو طالب المدعي أجيره بكشف حساب فطالب الأجير بأجرته أو نحو ذلك. 

80/3يشترط لطلب المقاصة القضائية الآتية:

أ – أن يكون لكل من طرفي المقاصة دين للآخر في ذمته لا لغيره ولا في ذمة من هو نائب عنه. 

ب- أن يكون الدينان متماثلين جنساً وصفةً .

جـ- أن يكون الدينان متساويين حلولا وتأجيلا فلا يقاص دين حال بمؤجل.

80/4لا يشترط في المقاصة القضائية ثبوت دين المدعى عليه عند نظر الدعوى بل ينظر القاضي في ثبوته خلال نظر الدعوى ثم يجري المقاصة بعد ثبوته .

80/5إذا تراضى الخصمان على المقاصة فيما في ذمتيهما مما لا تنطبق عليه شروط طلب المقاصة فمرد ذلك إلى القاضي.

80/6إذا طلب المدعي تصحيح عقد شراء وتسليم المبيع فللمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يقتضي عدم إجابة طلبه .

80/7إذا كانت الدعوى الأصلية تشتمل على عدة طلبات فللمدعى عليه أن يقدم طلبا عارضا يقتضي عدم إجابة تلك الطلبات كلها كما لو طلب المدعى عليه الحكم ببطلان عقد شراء يطالب المدعي بتصحيحه وتسليم العين وأجرة المثل عن المدة اللاحقة للعقد. وله طلب ما يقتضي عدم إجابة بعض طلبات المدعي كما لو طلب الحكم ببطلان أحد العقدين موضع الدعوى. 

ولـه طلب ما يقتضي إجابة طلب المدعي مقيداً لمصلحة المدعى عليه كما لو طلب الحكم له بصحة رهن العين المدعى بملكيتها لديه حتى سداد الذي له بذمة المدعي.

80/8للمدعى عليه أن يتقدم بطلب عارض كطلب المدعي في دعواه الأصلية كما لو ادعى عليه برفع يده عن العين وإثبات امتلاك المدعي لها فرد المدعى عليه بطلب إثبات امتلاكه للعين المدعى بها وذلك لكون الطلب العارض يتصل بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة. 

80/9إذا طالب المدعي بتسليم باقي ثمن مبيع فقدم المدعى عليه طلباً عارضاً بتسليمه المبيع ، قُبل طلبه لارتباطه بالدعوى الأصلية .


المادة الحادية والثمانون :تحكم المحكمة في موضوع الطلبات العارضة مع الدعوى الأصلية كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا استبقت الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه.
81/1 إذا أبقت المحكمة الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه فيكون النظر فيه من اختصاص ناظر الدعوى الأصلية أو خلفه .



البــاب الســابـع 
وقف الخصومة وانقطاعها وتركها
الفــصل الأول 
وقف الخصومة

المادة الثانية والثمانون :يجوز وقف الدعوى بناءً على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة اتفاقهم ، ولا يكون لهذا الوقف أثر في أي ميعاد حتمي قد حدده النظام لإجراء ما .
وإذا لم يعاود الخصوم السير في الدعوى في العشرة الأيام التالية لنهاية الأجل عد المدعي تاركاً دعواه .
82/1 عند موافقة المحكمة على وقف الدعوى يجب تدوين الاتفاق في الضبط مع إفهام الخصوم بمضمون المادة .

82/2 إذا طلب أحد الخصوم السير في الدعوى قبل انتهاء المدة المتفق عليها فله ذلك بموافقة خصمه ، أو إذا رأى ناظر الدعوى أن لا مصلحة في الوقف .

82/3 يجوز للقاضي العدول عن وقف الدعوى واستئناف النظر فيها في أي وقت إذا ظهر له ما يقتضي ذلك ، كمخالفة الوقف للمصلحة العامة .

82/4 يجوز وقف الدعوى أكثر من مرة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ما لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر على طرف آخر .

82/5 يقصد بالميعاد الحتمي : كل ميعاد حدده النظام ورتب على عدم مراعاته جزاءً إجرائياً ، فالقرار بوقف الدعوى الأصلية لا يؤثر على ميعاد الاعتراض على الأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة، أو الصادرة في جزء من الدعوى قبل قرار الوقف .

82/6 إذا صادف آخر يوم من المهلة المحددة بعشرة أيام عطلة رسمية فإن الأجل يمتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها وفق المادة ( 23 ) .

82/7 تارك الدعوى في هذه المادة يطبق عليه مقتضى المادة (53) .


المادة الثالثة والثمانون :إذا رأت المحكمة تعليق حكمها في موضوع الدعوى على الفصل في مسألة أخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم فتأمر بوقف الدعوى ، وبمجرد زوال سبب التوقف يكون للخصوم طلب السير في الدعوى .
83/1 يقصد بالتعليق : وقف السير في الدعوى وقفاً مؤقتاً لتعلق الحكم فيها على الفصل في قضية مرتبطة بها ، سواءً أكانت القضية المرتبطة لدى القاضي نفسه ، أم لدى غيره .

83/2 إذا أمر القاضي بوقف الدعوى حسب هذه المادة ، أو رفض طلب الخصوم وقفها فيصدر قراراً بذلك ، ويعامل من لم يقنع بموجب تعليمات التمييز .



الفــصل الثــاني 
انقطاع الخصومة


المادة الرابعة والثمانون :ما لم تكن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها فإن سير الخصومة ينقطع بوفاة أحد الخصوم، أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة، أو بزوال صفة النيابة عمن كان يباشر الخصومة عنه، على أن سير الخصومة لا ينقطع بانتهاء الوكالة، وللمحكمة أن تمنح أجلا مناسبا للموكل إذا كان قد بادر فعين وكيلا جديدا خلال الخمسة عشر يوما من انتهاء الوكالة الأولى، أما إذا تهيأت الدعوى للحكم فلا تنقطع الخصومة، وعلى المحكمة الحكم فيها.
84/1 انقطاع الخصومة بحصول الوفاة أو بفقد الأهلية يعتبر من تاريخ حصوله لا من تاريخ علم المحكمة بذلك .

84/2 تبقى المعاملة لدى القاضي عند قيام سبب الانقطاع مدة شهر فإن لم يراجع أحد الخصوم فتعاد إلى الجهة التي وردت منها .

84/3 إذا حكم القاضي في الدعوى المتهيئة للحكم بعد وفاة أحد الخصوم ، فتجري على الحكم تعليمات التمييز .

84/4 إذا لم يحضر الخصم الذي حل محل من قام به سبب الانقطاع بعد إبلاغه بالحكم لإبداء القناعة من عدمها أو تعذر إبلاغه ومضت المدة المقررة للاعتراض فيرفع الحكم لمحكمة التمييز بدون لائحة اعتراض .

84/5 إذا تعدد الخصوم وقام سبب الانقطاع بأحدهم فإن الدعوى تستمر في حق الباقين ما لم يكن موضوع الدعوى غير قابل للتجزئة فتنقطع الخصومة في حق الجميع .


المادة الخامسة والثمانون :تعد الدعوى مهيأة للحكم في موضوعها إذا أبدى الخصوم أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة قبل وجود سبب الانقطاع.
85/1يجب أن تكون الأقوال الختامية المقدمة قد تناولت جميع موضوع الدعوى من تقديم جميع الطلبات والدفوع والبينات وأن تكون مرصودة في الضبط سواء أكانت شفوية أم مذكرات كتابية ولم يبق لدى الخصوم ما يرغبون تقديمه ، بحيث قفل باب المرافعة .


المادة السادسة والثمانون :يترتب على انقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التي كانت جارية في حق الخصوم، وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الانقطاع.
86/1 الانقطاع لا يؤثر على الإجراءات السابقة له .

86/2 لا يجوز للقاضي الحكم في القضية أثناء الانقطاع ، وإذا حكم فيكون حكمه باطلاً .


المادة السابعة والثمانون :يستأنف السير في الدعوى بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم بتكليف يبلغ حسب الأصول إلى من يخلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع، أو إلى الخصم الآخر، وكذلك يستأنف السير في الدعوى إذا حضر الجلسة المحددة للنظر بها خلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع .
87/1 يستأنف القاضي نظر الدعوى من حيث انتهت إليه بعد تلاوة ما تم ضبطه على الخصوم .

87/2 إذا حصل الانقطاع قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر القضية وحضر وارث المتوفى أو من يقوم مقام من فقد الأهلية أو من زالت عنه صفة النيابة وباشر الدعوى في الجلسة المحددة ، فإن الدعوى لا تنقطع بذلك .


الفــصل الثــالث
ترك الخصومة


المادة الثامنة والثمانون :يجوز للمدعي ترك الخصومة بتبليغ يوجهه لخصمه ، أو تقرير منه لدى الكاتب المختص بالمحكمة ، أو بيان صريح في مذكرة موقع عليها منه ، أو من وكيله ، مع اطلاع خصمه عليها ، أو بإبداء الطلب شفوياً في الجلسة وإثباته في ضبطها ، ولا يتم الترك بعد إبداء المدعى عليه دفوعه إلا بموافقة المحكمة.
88/1ترك الخصومة هو: تنازل المدعي عن دعواه القائمة أمام المحكمة مع احتفاظه بالحق المدعى به بحيث يجوز له تجديد المطالبة به في أي وقت.

88/2لا يتم ترك الخصومة إلا بعد إشعار المحكمة وإبلاغ المدعى عليه .

88/3 الكاتب المختص : هو الكاتب في مكتب المواعيد وعليه إبلاغ المدعى عليه بترك المدعي للخصومة عن طريق المحضرين .

88/4 إذا تعدد المدعون وكانت الدعوى قابلة للتجزئة في موضوعها جاز لبعضهم تركها وتظل قائمة في حق الباقين ، وكذا إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم جاز للمدعي تركها عن بعضهم إذا كانت الدعوى قابلة للتجزئة .

88/5 يدون طلب المدعي ترك دعواه في دفتر الضبط ثم تعاد المعاملة للجهة الواردة منها .

88/6 لا يجوز ترك الخصومة من الوكيل ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصاً في الوكالة وفق المادة (49).


المادة التاسعة والثمانون : يترتب على الترك إلغاء جميع إجراءات الخصومة بما في ذلك صحيفة الدعوى ، ولكن لا يمس ذلك الترك الحق المدعى به.
89/1 إذا أقام المدعي دعواه بعد تركها فتحال لناظرها إن كان موجوداً في المحكمة وإلا لخلفه ، وتحسب له إحالة .

89/2 لا يترتب على ترك الدعوى إلغاء ما دون في الضبط من أدلة ، وعلى ناظر القضية الرجوع إليها عند الاقتضاء .


البــاب الثـــامن 
تنحي القضاة وردهم عن الحكم


المادة التسعون :يكون القاضي ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى وسماعها ولو لم يطلب ذلك أحد الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية :
أ - إذا كان زوجاً لأحد الخصوم أو كان قريباً أو صهراً له إلى الدرجة الرابعة .
ب - إذا كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجته.
ج - إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم ، أو وصياً ، أو قيماً عليه ، أو مظنونة وراثته له ، أو كان زوجاً لوصي أحد الخصوم أو القيم عليه ، أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة إلى الدرجة الرابعة بهذا الوصي أو القيم.
د - إذا كان له أو لزوجته أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب أو لمن يكون هو وكيلاً عنه أو وصياً أو قيماً عليه ، مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة .
هـ - إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها ولو كان ذلك قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء ، أو كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضياً أو خبيراً أو محكما ، أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها ، أو باشر إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق فيها 

90/1 المنع في هذه المادة يشمل : المحاكم العامة والجزئية ، ومحكمة التمييز ، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى .

90/2 القرابة والأصهار حتى الدرجة الرابعة هم المذكورون في الفقرة الأولى من لائحة المادة الثامنة .

90/3 الخصومة مع القاضي أو زوجته لا تمنع من نظر الدعوى إلا إن كانت الخصومة قائمة قبل إحالتها إليه أما ما تم الحكم فيها أو أنشئت بعد البدء في نظر الدعوى فلا يمنعه من النظر .

90/4 قيام الخصومة يبدأ من إيداع صحيفة الدعوى في المحكمة لدى مكتب المواعيد حتى اكتساب الحكم القطعية.

90/5 المعتبر في كون الوكالة أو الوصاية أو القوامة مانعة هو كونها قائمة وقت إقامة الدعوى ، ولا ينظر إلى مضمونها .

90/6 الخصم المظنونة وراثته هو من كان القاضي غير وارث له حال قيام الدعوى لوجود حاجب يحجبه ، بحيث إذا زال هذا الحاجب ورثه .

90/7 إذا كان الوكيل قريباً أو صهراً للقاضي حتى الدرجة الرابعة لم تقبل وكالته ، ولزم الموكل إبداله ، أو حضوره بنفسه .

90/8 إذا كان الناظر على الوقف ، أو الوصي ، أو الولي ، قريباً أو صهراً للقاضي ـ حتى الدرجة الرابعة ـ فتحال لقاضٍ آخر .

90/9 الفتوى التي تمنع القاضي من نظر الدعوى هي : ما كانت محررة في القضية نفسها .

90/10 يمنع القاضي من نظر القضية إذا كتب فيها لائحة دعوى أو جواباً أو اعتراضاً أو استشارة ونحوها مما فيه مصلحة لأحد المتخاصمين .

90/11 الأحكام المستعجلة التي يخشى معها فوات الوقت هي أحكام مؤقتة لا تمنع من أصدرها من أن يحكم في أصل القضية .

90/12 لا يشترط لقيام علاقة المصاهرة أن تكون رابطة الزوجية قائمة .

90/13 إذا كان القاضي قريباً أو صهراً للخصمين معاً فيكون ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى .

90/14 المقصود بسبق نظر القاضي للدعوى : إذا حكم فيها ثم انتقل إلى محكمة أخرى فلا ينظرها .


المادة الحادية والتسعون :يقع باطلاً عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال المتقدمة في المادة التسعين ولو تم باتفاق الخصوم ، وإذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم مؤيد من محكمة التمييز جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها إلغاء الحكم وإعادة نظر الطعن أمام قاض آخر.
91/1 الأحوال الواردة في المادة ( 90 ) تمنع القاضي من نظر الدعوى في جميع مراحلها سواء أكان ناظراً لها أم مستخلفاً وسواء أعلم القاضي و الخصم بذلك أم لم يعلما .

91/2 إذا تقدم الخصم بطعن مما جاء في المادة ( 90 ) إلى محكمة التمييز في حكم مؤيد منها فعليها أن تكتب بذلك إلى حاكم القضية ليقرر ما يظهر له في ذلك .

91/3 إذا قرر القاضي صحة الطعن فعليه الرجوع عما أجراه وإلا نقضت محكمة التمييز حكمه .

91/4 إذا قرر القاضي عدم صحة الطعن فتفصل محكمة التمييز في ذلك .

91/5 المقصود بإعادة نظر الطعن هو: إعادة نظر الدعوى من جديد لدى قاضٍ آخر بعد نقضها من محكمة التمييز ، وفق المادة ( 188 ) .


المادة الثانية والتسعون:يجوز رد القاضي لأحد الأسباب الآتية :
أ - إذا كان له أو لزوجته دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التي ينظره .
ب - إذا حدث له أو لزوجته خصومة مع أحد الخصوم أو مع زوجته بعد قيام الدعوى المنظورة أمام القاضي ، ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المنظورة أمامه . 
ج - إذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها ولد ، أو لأحد أقاربه ، أو أصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة خصومة قائمة أمام القضاء مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى، أو مع زوجته ، ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت أمام القاضي بقصد رده .
د - إذا كان أحد الخصوم خادماً له ، أو كان القاضي قد اعتاد مؤاكلة أحد الخصوم أو مساكنته ، أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى أو بعده .
هـ - إذا كان بينه وبين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بدون تحيز .
92/1 رد القاضي هو : تنحيه من تلقاء نفسه ، أو تنحيته بناء على طلب الخصم عن نظر الدعوى والحكم فيها لسبب من أسباب الرد المذكورة في هذه المادة .

92/2 اتفاق الخصوم على نظر الدعوى أو استمرار نظرها مع وجود سبب من أسباب الرد المذكورة في هذه المادة يسقط حقهم في طلب الرد .

92/3 يقبل طلب الرد المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة في جميع مراحل الدعوى حال العلم به وإلا سقط الحق فيه ولا يؤثر شطب الدعوى أو ترك الخصومة أو إيقافها على طلب الرد متى ما أعيد نظرها .

92/4 يقصد بالتماثل في الدعوى اتحادهما في الموضوع والسبب مما يترتب عليه معرفة الحكم في إحداها ، من معرفة الحكم في الأخرى .

92/5 الخادم هو : الأجير الخاص لدى القاضي .

92/6 المؤاكلة : تتحقق بالجلوس على مائدة الخصم مرات متتالية .

92/7 المساكنة : سكن القاضي مع أحد الخصوم أو العكس في بيت واحد غالب الوقت أو بصفة دائمة ، بأجر أو بدونه .

92/8 العداوة هي : ما نشأ عن أمر دنيوي مما فيه تعرض للنفس ، أو العرض أو الولد ، أو المال ، ويرجع في تقديرها عند الاختلاف إلى ناظر الرد وهو رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم .

92/9 يترتب على طلب الرد وقف الدعوى المنظورة حتى يفصل في طلب الرد .


المادة الثالثة والتسعون :لا يجوز للقاضي الامتناع من القضاء في قضية معروضة عليه إلا إذا كان ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى أو قام به سبب الرد، وعليه أن يخبر مرجعه المباشر للإذن له بالتنحي ويثبت هذا كله في محضر خاص يحفظ في المحكمة.
93/1 إذا وافق المرجع المباشر على تنحية القاضي فيحرر المرجع محضراً بذلك ويحفظه في ملف خاص لديه ويحيل المعاملة إلى قاضٍ آخر. وإذا لم يوافق على التنحية فيوجه القاضي بنظر القضية وعلى القاضي الالتزام بذلك .

93/2 المحكمة التي ليس بها رئيس ، وليست مربوطة بمحكمة فيها رئاسة محاكم فيفصل في طلب الرد رئيس أقرب محكمة إليها في المنطقة نفسها .

93/3 إذا كانت القضية مضبوطة فيدون القاضي ملخص محضر التنحي في ضبط القضية دون إصدار قرار بذلك .

93/4 محاضر قبول التنحي والرد تحفظ في ملف خاص بالمحكمة ــ لدى المرجع الذي قرر التنحي ــ ولا ترفق بالمعاملة .

93/5 مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة ( 3 ) من لائحة المادة (252 ) إذا لم يكن في المحكمة سوى قاضٍ واحد ، وكان ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى وسماعها ، أو ردّ عن نظرها ، فتحال إلى أقرب محكمة في المنطقة .


المادة الرابعة والتسعون :إذا قام بالقاضي سبب للرد ولم يتنح جاز للخصم طلب رده، فإن لم يكن سبب الرد من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والتسعين وجب تقديم طلب الرد قبل تقديم أي دفع أو دفاع في القضية وإلا سقط الحق فيه، ومع ذلك يجوز طلب الرد إذا حدثت أسبابه بعد ذلك، أو إذا أثبت طالب الرد أنه لا يعلم بها.
94/1 لا يقبل طلب الرد بعد قفل باب المرافعة ، ومن باب أولى بعد صدور الحكم .

94/2 إذا تبلغ المدعى عليه لشخصه بموعد الجلسة ولم يحضر وحكم عليه فلا حق 

له في طلب الرد ويبقى له حقه في الاعتراض على الحكم .


المادة الخامسة والتسعون : يحصل الرد بتقرير في إدارة المحكمة يوقعه طالب الرد نفسه، أو وكيله المفوض فيه بتوكيل خاص ويرفق التوكيل بالتقرير، ويجب أن يشتمل تقرير الرد على أسبابه وأن يرفق به ما يوجد من الأوراق المؤيدة له، وعلى طالب الرد أن يودع عند التقرير ألف ريال تؤول للخزينة العامة إذا رفض طلب الرد .
95/1 يقوم طالب الرد بإيداع ألف ريال في صندوق المحكمة وعلى إدارة المحكمة

ألا تقيد أي طلب بالرد إلا بعد إرفاق إشعار بالإيداع .

95/2 لا يعاد المبلغ المودع لطالب الرد إلا بعد ثبوته ، أو تنازله عن طلب الرد قبل النظر فيه .

95/3 إذا رفض رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم طلب الرد أصدر أمراً بذلك وبمصادرة المبلغ المودع لصالح الخزينة العامة .


المادة السادسة والتسعون : يجب على إدارة المحكمة أن تطلع القاضي فوراً على تقرير طلب الرد، وعلى القاضي خلال الأيام الأربعة التالية لاطلاعه أن يكتب لرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة حسب الأحوال عن وقائع الرد وأسبابه، فإذا لم يكتب عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد، أو كتب مؤيداً أسباب الرد وكانت هذه الأسباب تصلح له بموجب النظام، أو كتب نافياً لها وثبتت في حقه فعلى رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة أن يصدر أمراً بتنحيته عن نظر الدعوى.
96/1 تبدأ مدة الأيام الأربعة من تاريخ ورود طلب الرد إلى القاضي .

96/2 لا يسمع رئيس المحكمة أقوال طالب الرد حتى ورود جواب القاضي .

96/3 إذا نفى القاضي سبب الرد كتابة أو لم يكتب في هذه المدة المحددة فلرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم النظر في إثبات طلب الرد وفي حال ثبوته يصدر الرئيس أمراً بالتنحية ، ويكون أمر الرئيس منهياً لطلب الرد ليس للقاضي الاعتراض عليه .

96/4 إذا لم يظهر لرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس المحاكم ما يوجب تنحية القاضي عن نظر الدعوى فيكتب له بنظرها وعليه الالتزام بذلك .

96/5 إذا كان المطلوب رده هو رئيس المحكمة فأمر إثبات طلب الرد إلى رئيس المحاكم إن وجد ، وإن لم يوجد أو كان المطلوب رده هو رئيس المحاكم أو قام به سبب يمنع نظر الطلب من قبله فأمر إثباته إلى محكمة التمييز.

96/6 يقوم مساعد رئيس المحكمة أو المحاكم أو المكلف بعملهما مقام الرئيس ، بالفصل في طلب الرد عند غيابه أو شغور مكانه .

96/7 إذا صادف آخر المهلة المذكورة في هذه المادة عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها .


البـــاب التـــاسع 
إجراءات الإثبات 
الــفصــل الأول 
أحكام عامة


المادة السابعة والتسعون :يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها أثناء المرافعة متعلقة بالدعوى منتجة فيها جائزاً قبولها.
97/1 الوقائع المتعلقة بالدعوى هي : ما يؤدي إثباتها مباشرة أو غير مباشرة إلى إثبات الدعوى أو جزء منها.

97/2 الوقائع المنتجة في الدعوى هي : المؤثرة في الدعوى نفياً أو إثباتاً .

97/3 الوقائع الجائز قبولها هي : ممكنة الوقوع فلا تخالف الشرع أو العقل أو الحس . 

المادة الثامنة والتسعون :إذا كانت بينة أحد الخصوم في مكان خارج عن نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فعليها أن تستخلف القاضي الذي يقع ذلك المكان في نطاق اختصاصه لسماع تلك البينة .
98/1 يكون الاستخلاف بخطاب يبعث إلى المحكمة المختصة يبين فيه ناظر القضية اسم المدعي والمدعى عليه وموضوع الدعوى والاستخلاف وتعديل البينة .

98/2 يقوم القاضي المستخلَف بضبط الاستخلاف في ضبط الإنهاء ويبعث بصورة مصدقة من الضبط إلى ناظر القضية ، وإذا كانت صورة الضبط ستبعث إلى خارج المملكة فتطبع .


المادة التاسعة والتسعون :للمحكمة أن تعدل عما أمرت به من إجراءات الإثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب العدول في دفتر الضبط ، ويجوز لها ألا تأخذ بنتيجة الإجراء ، بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في حكمها.
99/1 إذا طلب الخصم إجراء أي إثبات ولم يقتنع القاضي بطلبه بعد اطلاعه عليه فيدون طلبه في الضبط ولو لم يحققه .


الـفـصـــــل الثـــــاني
استجواب الخصوم والإقرار

المادة المائة :للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم ، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر ، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة نفسها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء ميعاد للإجابة ، كما تكون الإجابة في مواجهة طالب الاستجواب.
100/1 الخصم المستجوب في هذه المادة يشمل الخصم الأصلي والمتدخل .

100/2 إذا كانت المرافعة قائمة وتخلف بعض المطلوب استجوابهم بعد تبليغهم فيجوز استجواب الحاضر منهم .

100/3 استجواب أحد الخصوم للآخر يكون عن طريق ناظر القضية وفق المادة ( 70 ) .

100/4 إذا ظهر للقاضي مماطلة الخصم في الإجابة عن الاستجواب ، فيــعامل وفق المـــــــادة ( 51 ) .


المادة الأولى بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تأمر بحضور الخصم لاستجوابه سواءً من تلقاء نفسها ، أو بناءً على طلب خصمه إذا رأت المحكمة حاجة لذلك ، وعلى من تقرر المحكمة استجوابه أن يحضر الجلسة التي حددها أمر المحكمة .
101/1 إذا طلب الخصم استجواب خصمه ولم تر المحكمة حاجة لذلك فيدون طلبه في الضبط ، ويبين سبب الرد .


المادة الثانية بعد المائة :إذا كان للخصم عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور بنفسه لاستجوابه ينتقل القاضي أو يندب من يثق به إلى محل إقامته لاستجوابه ، وإذا كان المستجوب خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فيستخلف القاضي في استجوابه محكمة محل إقامته .
102/1 تقدير العذر المقبول يرجع لناظر القضية .


المادة الثالثة بعد المائة :إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بدون عذر مقبول ، أو امتنع عن الإجابة دون مبرر ، فللمحكمة أن تسمع البينة وأن تستخلص ما تراه من ذلك التخلف أو الامتناع .
103/1 الامتناع عن الإجابة هنا هو : الامتناع عن الإجابة عن الاستجواب . أما الامتناع عن الإجابة على الدعوى فيعامل وفق المادة ( 64 ) .

103/2 إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور لاستجوابه بدون عذر مقبول أو امتنع عن الإجابة عن الاستجواب دون مبرر ، ولم تكن بينة للخصم ، عدّه القاضي ناكلاً ، وأجرى ما يلزم شرعاً .


المادة الرابعة بعد المائة :إقرار الخصم عند الاستجواب أو دون استجوابه حجة قاصرة عليه ، ويجب أن يكون الإقرار حاصلاً أمام القضاء أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بالواقعة المقر بها .
104/1 المقصود بالإقرار هنا هو : الإقرار القضائي ، وهو ما يحصل أمام ناظر الدعوى ، أثناء السير فيها ، متعلقاً بالواقعة المقر بها .

104/2 الإقرار غير القضائي هو : الذي أختل فيه قيد من القيود المذكورة في هذه المادة .

104/3 الإقرار غير القضائي تجري عليه أحكام الإثبات الشرعية .



المادة الخامسة بعد المائة:يشترط في صحة الإقرار أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً مختاراً غير محجور عليه ، ويقبل إقرار المحجور عليه للسفه في كل ما لا يعد محجوراً عليه فيه شرعاً.

المادة السادسة بعد المائة :لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه فلا يؤخذ منه الضار به ويترك الصالح له بل يؤخذ جملة واحدة إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة ، وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى.
106/1 الإقرار بالحق المقترن بأجل لا يتجزأ على صاحبه إلا إذا اقترن الإقرار بالحق مؤجلاً ببيان سببه ، أو كان للـــمقَر لـه بينة على أصل الحق ، أو سببه فيتجزأ .

106/2 الإقرار المكون من واقعتين كل واحدة منهما حصلت في زمنٍ غير الزمن الذي حصلت فيه الواقعة الأخرى يتجزأ على صاحبه كاشتمال الإقرار على الوفاء مع الإقرار بالحق .


الفصــل الثــالث
اليـــمــين


المادة السابعة بعد المائة:يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها وعلى المحكمة أن تعد صيغة اليمين اللازمة شرعاً . 
107/1 ليس للخصم توجيه اليمين لخصمه على وقائع لا علاقة لها بالدعوى المنظورة لدى المحكمة .

107/2 اليمين التي يحلفها الخصم دون طلب خصمه ، أو إذن القاضي لا يعتد بها .

107/3 يعتبر لحلف الأخرس إشارته المفهومة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة .

107/4 للقاضي أن يوجه يمين الاستظهار وما في حكمها لأحد الخصمين عند الاقتضاء ولو لم يطلب الخصم ذلك .

107/5 للقاضي رفض توجيه اليمين إذا ظهر عدم أحقية طالبها.

107/6 إذا أعد القاضي صيغة اليمين اللازمة ، عرضها على الخصم ، وخوفه من عاقبة الحلف الكاذب قبل أدائها ، وعلى القاضي تدوين صيغة اليمن وحلفها في ضبط القضية وصكها .


المادة الثامنة بعد المائة : لا تكون اليمين ولا النكول عنها إلا أمام قاضي الدعوى في مجلس القضاء ولا اعتبار لهما خارجه ، ما لم يوجد نص يخالف ذلك .
108/1 النص المخـالف لما جاء في هذه المــــادة هو ما أشــــير إليه في الــمـادة ( 110 ).


المادة التاسعة بعد المائة :
من دعي للحضور للمحكمة لأداء اليمين وجب عليه الحضور فإن حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى وجب عليه ــ إن كان حاضراً بنفسه ــ أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه ، وإن تخلف بغير عذر عدّ ناكلاً كذلك .

109/1 لا يعد الممتنع عن أداء اليمين ناكلاً حتى ينذر ثلاث مرات ، ويدون ذلك في الضبط .

109/2 إذا حضر الخصم ونازع في جواز اليمين كأن يكون الدين لإثبات ربا أو قمار ، أو نازع في تعلقها بالدعوى لزمه بيان ذلك ، فإن لم يقتنع القاضي بذلك أنذره ثلاثاً فإن حلف وإلاّ عُدّ ناكلاً .

109/3 للقاضي إمهال من توجهت عليه اليمين عند الاقتضاء .


المادة العاشرة بعد المائة :إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأدائها فينتقل القاضي لتحليفه ، أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها أو الملازمين القضائيين فيها ، فإذا كان من وجهت إليه اليمين يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فلها أن تستخلف في تحليفه محكمة محل إقامته ، وفي كلا الحالين يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف والقاضي المستخلف أو المندوب والكاتب ومن حضر من الخصوم .
110/1 المراد بالمحكمة هنا : ناظرو القضية المشتركة .

110/2 إذا امتنع من وجهت إليه اليمين عن أدائها فينذر ثلاثاً ويحرر محضر بذلك ، ويعاد إلى ناظر القضية لتقرير ما يلزم شرعاً .



المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة :يجب أن يكون أداء اليمين في مواجهة طالبها إلا إذا قرر تنازله عن حضور أدائها ، أو تخلف دون عذر مقبول مع علمه بالجلسة .

111/1 أداء اليمين لدى المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى أو المحكمة المستخلفة أو خارج مجلس القضاء يكون في مواجهة طالبها إلاّ إذا قرر تنازله عن الحضور ، فإذا قرر تنازله عن الحضور دون ذلك في الضبط .


الفصـــل الرابــع 
المعــايــنة


المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائة :يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم معاينة المتنازع فيه بجلبه إلى المحكمة إن كان ذلك ممكناً ، أو بالانتقال إليه ، أو ندب أحد أعضائها لذلك ، على أن يذكر في القرار الصادر بذلك موعد المعاينة ولها أن تستخلف في المعاينة المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها الشيء المتنازع فيه ، وفي هذه الحالة يبلغ قرار الاستخلاف القاضي المستخلف على أن يتضمن هذا القرار جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالخصوم وموضع المعاينة وغير ذلك من البيانات اللازمة لتوضيح جوانب القضية .
112/1 للقاضي رفض طلب المعاينة مقروناً بأسبابه ، مع تدوين ذلك في ضبط القضية .

112/2 عند تقرير المعاينة يدون القاضي ذلك في ضبط القضية ، وموعده ومن يحضر معه .




المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة :تدعو المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف الخصوم قبل الموعد المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل - عدا مهل المسافة - بمذكرة ترسل بوساطة إدارة المحكمة تتضمن بيان مكان الاجتماع واليوم والساعة التي سينعقد فيها .
ويجوز للمحكمة إذا لزم الأمر أن تتحفظ على الشيء موضع المعاينة إلى حين صدور الحكم أو إلى أي وقت آخر

113/1 للقاضي إجراء ما يلزم حيال المعاينة ولو لم يحضر الخصوم أو أحدهم إذا بلغوا بالموعد وفق المادتين ( 15 ، 18 ) .

113/2 إذا رأى القاضي ما يقتضي التحفظ على موضع المعاينة ، والحراسة عليه فيأمر بها ، ويراعى في ذلك المواد ( 239 ـ 245 ) .


المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائة :للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف للمعاينة تعيين خبير أو أكثر للاستعانة به في المعاينة ، ولها وللقاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف سماع من يرون سماع شهادته من الشهود في موضع النزاع .
114/1 يراعى عند تعيين الخبير المواد ( 124 ـ 134 ).

114/2 للقاضي سماع شهادة الشهود حال المعاينة ولو لم يحضر الخصم إذا بلغ بالموعد المحدد .

المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائة:يحرر محضر بنتيجة المعاينة يوقعه المعاين ، والكاتب ، ومن حضر من الخبراء ، والشهود ، والخصوم ، ويثبت في دفتر ضبط القضية.
115/1 في حال رفض أحد الشهود أو الخصوم التوقيع على المحضر فيدون ما يدل على حضورهم ورفضهم التوقيع مع بيان سبب الرفض ، ويوقع على ذلك المعاين والكاتب ، ومن حضر من الخبراء ، ومن لم يرفض التوقيع من الخصوم والشهود .


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائة :يجوز لكل صاحب مصلحة في إثبات معالم واقعة محتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء مستقبلاً أن يتقدم للمحكمة المختصة بها محلياً بدعوى مستعجلة لمعاينتها بحضور ذوي الشأن وإثبات حالتها ، وتتم المعاينة وإثبات الحالة وفق أحكام المواد السابقة .
116/1 طلب المعاينة يكون بصحيفة تقدم للمـــحكمة المختـــصة وفق المــــادة ( 39 ) .

116/2 إذا كان طلب المعاينة لاحقاً لرفع الدعوى الأصلية فتحال لناظرها .

116/3 إذا كان طلب المعاينة سابقاً لرفع الدعوى الأصلية ، فالمحكمة المختصة بنظره هي المحكمة التي تقع العين في مشمول ولايتها .

116/4 تحديد ذوي الشأن من قبل ناظر القضية .

116/5 لا يشترط لسماع دعوى المعاينة ، وإثبات الحالة حضور غير صاحب المصلحة إذا بُلغ ذوو الشأن بالموعد .



الفصــل الخـــامس
الشــهادة

المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائة: على الخصم الذي يطلب أثناء المرافعة الإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين في الجلسة كتابة أو شفاهاً الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها ، وإذا رأت المحكمة أن تلك الوقائع جائزة الإثبات بمقتضى المادة السابعة والتسعين قررت سماع شهادة الشهود وعينت جلسة لذلك وطلبت من الخصم إحضارهم فيها .
117/1 إذا لم يبادر الخصم إلى طلب سماع بينته على ما يدعيه سأله القاضي عنها.

117/2 إذا قرر القاضي سماع شهادة الشهود وعين جلسة لسماع شهادتهم فيشار إلى ذلك في ضبط القضية .


المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة :إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأداء شهادته فينتقل القاضي لسماعها أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها لذلك ، وإذا كان الشاهد يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فتستخلف المحكمة في سماع شهادته محكمة محل إقامته .
118/1 يرجع في تقدير العذر المانع من حضور الشاهد إلى ناظر القضية .

118/2 يكون الندب والاستخلاف لسماع الشهادة كما سبق بيانه في لائحة المادة ( 98 ) .



المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائة :تسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بحضور الخصوم وبدون حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم على أن تخلفهم لا يمنع من سماعها ، وعلى الشاهد أن يذكر اسمه الكامل وسنه ومهنته ومحل إقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم بالقرابة أو الاستخدام أو غيرها إن كان له اتصال بهم مع التحقق عن هويته .
119/1 إذا كان الشهود نساء فيتم التفريق بين كل اثنتين منهن سوياً .

119/2 إذا حضر الشاهد في الجلسة المحددة لسماع شهادته ولم يحضر الخصم المشهود عليه فيتم سماع شهادته وضبطها ، وتتلى على الخصم إذا حضر في جلسة تالية.

119/3 يشار إلى مهنة الشاهد وسنه ومحل إقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم في الضبط دون الصك ، أما اسمه الكامل فيذكر في الضبط والصك .


المادة العشرون بعد المائة :تؤدى الشهادة شفوياً ولا يجوز الاستعانة في أدائها بمذكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن القاضي وبشرط أن تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى ، وللخصم الذي تؤدى الشهادة ضده أن يبين للمحكمة ما يخل بشهادة الشاهد من طعن فيه أو في شهادته .

المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائة : للقاضي من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم أن يوجه للشاهد ما يراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في كشف الحقيقة وعلى القاضي في ذلك إجابة طلب الخصم إلا إذا كان السؤال غير منتج.
121/1 يرجع في تقدير كون السؤال منتجاً أو غير منتج إلى نظر القاضي.


المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا طلب أحد الخصوم إمهاله لإحضار شهوده الغائبين عن مجلس الحكم فيمهل أقل مدة كافية في نظر المحكمة فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة المعينة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته أمهل مرة أخرى مع إنذاره باعتباره عاجزاً إن لم يحضرهم ، فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة الثالثة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته فللمحكمة أن تفصل في الخصومة فإذا كان له عذر في عدم إحضار شهوده كغيبتهم أو جهله محل إقامتهم كان له حق إقامة الدعوى متى حضروا.
122/1 إذا قرر الخصم عدم قدرته على إحضار الشهود ، أو طلب مهلة طويلة عرفاً تضر بخصمه ، فللقاضي الفصل في الخصومة ويفهمه بأن له حق إقامة دعواه بسماع شهوده متى أحضرهم ، وعلى القاضي ناظر القضية أو خلفه أن يبني على ما سبق ضبطه .


المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائة :تثبت شهادة الشاهد وإجابته عما يوجه له من أسئلة في دفتر الضبط بصيغة المتكلم دون تغيير فيها ثم تتلى عليه وله أن يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة مع توقيعه وتوقيع القاضي عليه.
123/1 يراعى في تدوين شهادة الشاهد أن تكون مطابقة لما نطق به .

123/2 إذا حصل إجمال أو إبهام في شهادة الشاهد فعلى القاضي أن يطلب من الشاهد تفسير ذلك .


الفصــل الســادس
الخــبرة


المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائة :للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر ندب خبير أو أكثر وتحدد في قرارها مهمة الخبير وأجلاً لإيداع تقريره وأجلاً لجلسة المرافعة المبنية على التقرير كما تحدد فيه عند الاقتضاء السلفة التي تودع لحساب مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه والخصم المكلف بإيداعها والأجل المحدد للإيداع كما يكون لها أن تعين خبيراً لإبداء رأيه شفوياً في الجلسة وفي هذه الحالة يثبت رأيه في دفتر الضبط.
124/1 للمحكمة رفض ندب الخبير ولو طلبه أحد الخصوم مع بيان سبب الرفض في الضبط .

124/2 للمحكمة ندب الخبير الذي يطلبه أحد الخصوم وليس للخصم الآخر الاعتراض على ذلك .

124/3 تقرير المحكمة بندب الخبير وأتعابه عند الاقتضاء يدون في ضبط القضية ويبلغ له بخطاب رسمي .

124/4 السلفة هنا هي : المبلغ الذي يقدر القاضي أن تصل إليه مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه .

124/5 تودع السلفة في صندوق المحكمة ، ويأمر القاضي بصرف ما يستحقه الخبير بعد أدائه لمهمته .


المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا لم يودع الخصم المبلغ المكلف بإيداعه في الأجل الذي عينته المحكمة جاز للخصم الآخر أن يقوم بإيداع هذا المبلغ دون إخلال بحقه إذا حكم له في الرجوع على خصمه وإذا لم يودع المبلغ أي الخصمين وكان الفصل في القضية يتوقف على قرار الخبرة فللمحكمة أن تقرر إيقاف الدعوى حتى إيداع المبلغ .
125/1 تمهل المحكمة الخصم مدة خمسة أيام لإيداع السلفة قبل اتخاذ الإجراء بنقل الإيداع إلى الخصم الآخر،ويمهل المدة نفسها قبل إيقاف الدعوى .

125/2 قرار إيقاف الدعوى عند عدم إيداع المبلغ من طرفي الدعوى يصدره القاضي بقرار مسبب ، ويخضــع لتـعلــيمات التمــييز وفــق المــادة 

( 175 ).

125/3 إذا قام أحد الخصوم بعد وقف الدعوى بإيداع السلفة فيستأنف السير في الدعوى في الضبط نفسه ، ويتم إبلاغ الخصوم وفق إجراءات التبليغ .





المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا اتفق الخصوم على خبير معيّن فللمحكمة أن تقر اتفاقهم وإلا اختارت من تثق به.
126/1 إذا رفضت المحكمة الخبير المعين من قبل الخصوم فتبين سبب ذلك في الضبط قبل اختيار البدل .

126/2 قرار المحكمة في اختيار الخبير الموثوق به لديها ملزم لطرفي الدعوى .


المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائة :خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لإيداع المبلغ تدعو المحكمة الخبير وتبــين لـه مهمته وفقاً لمنطوق قرار الندب ثم يتسلم صورة منه لإنفاذ مقتضاه . وللخبير أن يطلع على الأوراق المودعة بملف الدعوى دون أن ينقل شيئاً منها إلا بإذن المحكمة.
127/1 يدون القاضي حضور الخبير في الضبط ويُفهَم بمهمته وفق منطوق قرار الندب ، ويؤخذ توقيعه على العلم وعلى اطلاعه وعلى الإذن له بالنقل مما يحتاج إليه من أوراق المعاملة .


المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائة :إذا لم يكن الخبير تابعاً للمحكمة فله خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لتسلمه صورة قرار ندبه أن يطلب من المحكمة إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التي ندب إليها وللمحكمة أن تعفيه وتندب خبيراً آخر ولها أن تحكم على الخبير الذي لم يؤد مهمته بالمصاريف التي تسبب في صرفها بدون نتيجة وفق القواعد الشرعية .
128/1 الحكم على الخبير الذي لم يؤد مهمته بالمصاريف المذكورة يكون في دعوى مستقلة تحال للقاضي ناظر الدعوى الأصلية أو خلفه .

128/2 ترفع الدعوى على الخبير من قبل المتضرر من دفع المصاريف .





المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائة :يجوز رد الخبراء للأسباب التي تجيز رد القضاة ، وتفصل المحكمة التي عيّنت الخبير في طلب الرد بحكم غير قابل للتمييز ، ولا يقبل طلب رد الخبير من الخصم الذي اختاره إلا إذا كان سبب الرد قد جد بعد أن تم الاختيار.
129/1 الأسباب التي تجيز رد الخبير هي : ما ذكر في المادة ( 92 ) من هذا النظام. أما عدم قبولهم فوفق المادة ( 8 ) ولائحتها .

129/2 يقدم طلب رد الخبير إلى القاضي الذي قرر ندبه .

129/3 يكون النظر في طلب الرد في ضبط القضية نفسها .

129/4 إذا لم يعلم الخصم بسبب الرد إلا بعد اختياره الخبير فله طلب رده .

129/5 لا يقبل طلب الرد بعد قفل باب المرافعة ، ومن باب أولى بعد صدور الحكم ، إذا كان سبب الرد من الأسباب الواردة في المادة ( 92 ) .


المادة الثلاثون بعد المائة :على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخاً لا يتجاوز الأيام العشرة التالية لتسلمه قرار الندب وأن يبلغ الخصوم في ميعاد مناسب بمكان الاجتماع وزمانه ويجب على الخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح .
130/1 يقوم الخبير بتبليغ الخصوم مباشرة بكتاب مسجل وإذا تعذر ذلك فيكون التبليغ عن طريق المحكمة حسب إجراءات التبليغ .


المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائة :يعد الخبير محضراً بمهمته يشتمل على بيان أعماله بالتفصيل كما يشتمل على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم وأقوال الأشخاص الذين اقتضت الحاجة سماع أقوالهم موقعاً عليه منهم ، ويشفع الخبير محضره بتقرير موقع منه يضمنه نتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي يستند عليها في تبرير هذا الرأي ، وإذا تعدد الخبراء واختلفوا فعليهم أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً يذكرون فيه رأي كل واحد منهم وأسبابه .
131/1 للقاضي عند اختلاف الخبراء ندب خبير أو أكثر للترجيح إذا لم يمكنه الترجيح من واقع الدعوى وبيناتها أو من تقارير سابقة .

131/2 يذكر الخبراء في التقرير ما أجمعوا عليه أولاً ، ثم يذكر كل خبير رأيه الذي انفرد به واحداً تلو الآخر في التقرير نفسه .






المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائة :على الخبير أن يودع إدارة المحكمة تقريره وما يلحق به من محاضر الأعمال وما سلم إليه من أوراق وعليه أن يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الإيداع في أربع وعشرين ساعة التالية لحصول الإيداع وذلك بكتاب مسجل .
132/1 للخبير الاحتفاظ بصور من تقريره ومرافقاته وعليه إعادة الأصول إلى المحكمة .

132/2 إبلاغ الخبير للخصوم عند إيداع تقريره في المحكمة يكون عن طريق العناوين المسجلة في صحيفة الدعوى وإذا تعذر ذلك فيكون التبليغ عن طريق المحكمة ، حسب إجراءات التبليغ .


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائة :للمحكمة أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشة تقريره إن رأت حاجة لذلك ، ولها أن تعيد إليه تقريره ليتدارك ما تبين لها من وجوه الخطأ أو النقص في عمله ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو أكثر.
133/1 تدون نتيجة تقرير الخبير ومناقشته في الضبط ، ويضم أصله إلى ملف الدعوى .


المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة : رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة ولكنها تستأنس به.
134/1 إذا ظهر للقاضي ما يقتضي رد رأي الخبير أو بعضه ، فعليه التسبيب عند الحكم وتدوينه في الضبط ، والصك .

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائة :تقدر أتعاب الخبراء ومصروفاتهم وفقاً للائحة يصدرها وزير العدل.

135/1 تقدر أتعاب الخبير وطريقة دفعها باتفاق بين الخبير والخصوم .

135/2 إذا لم يحصل اتفاق أو كان الاتفاق مختلفاً فيه ، أو باطلاً ، قدرها القاضي ناظر القضية بناء على طلب الخبير ، أو الخصوم ، أو أحدهما .

135/3 يكون تقدير أتعاب الخبير بما يتناسب مع الجهد الذي بذله الخبير والنفع الذي عاد على الخصوم أو أحدهما ، والخبرة المبذولة .

135/4 ما يقرره القاضي من الأتعاب يكون ملزماً للخصوم والخبير .

135/5 يراعى في إيداع أتعاب الخبير ، ومصـــروفاته ، مـا جـاء في الـمـادتـين ( 124 ـ 125 ) ولوائحهما .


المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائة : تؤلف بقرار من وزير العدل لجنة للخبراء ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية اختصاص هذه اللجنة وأسلوب مباشرتها لاختصاصها.
136/1 يقوم بأعمال الخبرة أمام جهات القضاء خبراء وزارة العدل ، وخبراء الجهات الحكومية الأخرى والخبراء المرخص لهم.

136/2 للقاضي الاستعانة بمن يراه من الخبراء عند عدم وجود من ذكر في الفقرة ( 136/1) .

136/3 يشكل في المحاكم العامة قسم يسمى ( قسم الخبراء ) يضم أعضاء هيئة النظر والمهندسين والمساحين والمترجمين ونحوهم تحت إشراف رئيس المحكمة .

136/4 لجنة الخبراء بالوزارة هي الجهة المختصة التي توصي بتعيين الخبراء في المحاكم حسب الحاجة .

136/5 تعقد هذه اللجنة جلساتها في مقر وزارة العدل حسب الاقتضاء على ألا تقل عن ثلاث جلسات في العام .

136/6 تعد لجنة الخبراء في وزارة العدل قائمة بأسماء الخبراء الذين تستعين بهم المحاكم ويشترط فيمن يدرج اسمه في هذه القائمة ما يأتي : 

أ - أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك .

ب– أن يكون حاصلاً على ترخيص بمزاولة مهنته ساري المفعول من الجهة المختصة .

136/7 مع عدم الإخلال بدعوى التعويض لمن لحقه ضرر أو أي دعوى أخرى ، يشطب من القائمة كل خبير خالف أحكام هذا النظام ولوائحه ، أو أخل بواجباته المهنية أو ارتكب عملاً ينال من شرف المهنة بعد توصية لجنة الخبراء بذلك وينظر في طلب إعادته من قبل اللجنة المذكورة بعد سنة من تاريخ الشطب .

136/8 قرار الشطب نهائي غير قابل للطعن وذلك بعد إيقاعه من وزير العدل أو من يفوضه .

136/9 لا يجوز للخبير المشطوب اسمه من القائمة مزاولة مهنة الخبرة في المحاكم مدة الشطب ولا يسوغ الاستعانة به خلال تلك المدة .


المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :يجوز لوزير العدل أن يعين موظفين يتفرغون لبعض أعمال الخبرة لدى المحاكم.

منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول 
أحكام عامة


المادة الأولى:
تطبق المحاكم على القضايا المعروضة أمامها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، وفقاً لما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة، وما يصدره ولي الأمر من أنظمة لا تتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة، وتتقيد في إجراءات نظرها بما ورد في هذا النظام·


المادة الثانية:
تسري أحكام هذا النظام على الدعاوى التي لم يفصل فيها، والإجراءات التي لم تتم قبل نفاذه، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي:
أ ـ المواد المعدلة للاختصاص بالنسبة للدعاوى المرفوعة قبل نفاذ هذا النظام·
ب ـ المواد المعدلة للمواعيد بالنسبة للميعاد الذي بدأ قبل نفاذ هذا النظام·
جـ ـ النصوص المنشئة أو الملغية لطرق الاعتراض بموجب هذا النظام بالنسبة للأحكام النهائية التي صدرت قبل نفاذ هذا النظام·


المادة الثالثة:
كل إجراء من إجراءت المرافعات تم صحيحاً في ظل نظام معمول به يبقى صحيحاً، ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في هذا النظام·


المادة الرابعة:
لا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة مشروعة، ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة، إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه· وإذا ظهر للقاضي أن الدعوى صورية كان عليه رفضها، وله الحكم على المدعي بنكال·


المادة الخامسة:
تقبل الدعوى من ثلاثة على الأقل من المواطنين في كل ما فيه مصلحة عامة إذا لم يكن في البلد جهة رسمية مسؤولة عن تلك المصلحة·


المادة السادسة:
يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص النظام على بطلانه، أو شابه عيب تخلّف بسببه الغرض من الإجراء، ولا يحكم بالبطلان رغم النص عليه اذا ثبت تحقق الغاية من الإجراء·


المادة السابعة:
يجب أن يحضر مع القاضي في الجلسات وفي جميع إجراءات الدعوى كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه مع القاضي، وإذا تعذر حضور الكاتب فللقاضي تولي الإجراء وتحرير المحضر·


المادة الثامنة:
لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة وغيرهم من أعوان القضاة أن يباشروا عملاً يدخل في حدود وظائفهم في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو بأقاربهم أو أصهارهم حتى الدرجة الرابعة، وإلا كان هذا العمل باطلاً·


المادة التاسعة:
تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام حسب تقويم أم القرى· ويعتبر غروب شمس كل يوم نهايته·


المادة العاشرة:
يقصد بمحل الإقامة في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام المكان الذي يقطنه الشخص على وجه الاعتياد· وبالنسبة للبدو الرحل يعد محل إقامة الشخص المكان الذي يقطنه عند إقامة الدعوى· وبالنسبة للموقوفين والسجناء يعد محل إقامة الشخص المكان الموقوف أو المسجون فيه·
ويجوز لأي شخص أن يختار محل إقامة خاصاً يتلقى فيه الإخطارات والتبليغات التي توجه إليه بشأن مواضيع أو معاملات معينة بالإضافة إلى محل إقامته العام·


المادة الحادية عشرة:
لا يجوز نقل أي قضية رفعت بطريقة صحيحة لمحكمة مختصة إلى محكمة أو جهة أخرى قبل الحكم فيها·


المادة الثانية عشرة:
يتم التبليغ بوساطة المحضرين بناءً على أمر القاضي أو طلب الخصم أو إدارة المحكمة، ويقوم الخصوم أو وكلاؤهم بمتابعة الإجراءات وتقديم أوراقها للمحضرين لتبليغها، ويجوز التبليغ بوساطة صاحب الدعوى إذا طلب ذلك·


المادة الثالثة عشرة:
لا يجوز إجراء أي تبليغ أو تنفيذ في محل الإقامة قبل شروق الشمس ولا بعد غروبها، ولا في أيام العطل الرسمية، إلا في حالات الضرورة وبإذن كتابي من القاضي·


المادة الرابعة عشرة:
يجب أن يكون التبليغ من نسختين متطابقتين، إحداهما أصل، والأخرى صورة، وإذا تعدد من وجه إليهم تعيّن تعدد الصور بقدر عددهم·


ويجب أن يشتمل التبليغ على ما يأتي:
أ ـ موضوع التبليغ، وتاريخه باليوم، والشهر، والسنة، والساعة التي تم فيها·
ب ـ الاسم الكامل لطالب التبليغ، ومهنته، أو وظيفته، ومحل إقامته، والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله، ومهنته أو وظيفته، ومحل إقامته·
ج ـ الاسم الكامل لمن وجه إليه التبليغ، ومهنته أو وظيفته، ومحل إقامته، فإن لم يكن محل إقامته معلوماً وقت التبليغ فآخر محل إقامة كان له·
د ـ اسم المحضر والمحكمة التي يعمل لديها·
ه ـ اسم من سلمت إليه صورة ورقة التبليغ، وصفته، وتوقيعه على أصلها، أو إثبات امتناعه وسببه·
وـ توقيع المحضر على كل من الأصل والصورة·


المادة الخامسة عشرة:
يسلم المحضر صورة التبليغ إلى من وجه إليه في محل إقامته أو عمله إن وجد، وإلا فيسلمها إلى من يوجد في محل إقامته من الساكنين معه من أهله وأقاربه وأصهاره أو من يوجد ممن يعمل في خدمته، فإذا لم يوجد منهم أحد أو امتنع من وجد عن التسلّم فيسلم الصورة حسب الأحوال إلى عمدة الحي أو قسم الشرطة أو رئيس المركز أو شيخ القبيلة الذين يقع محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبيلغ في نطاق اختصاصهم حسب الترتيب السابق·
وعلى المحضر أن يبين ذلك في حينه بالتفصيل في أصل التبليغ، وعلى المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للجهة الإدارية أن يرسل إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ في محل إقامته أو عمله خطاباً ـ مسجلاً مع إشعار بالتسلم ـ يخبره فيه أن الصورة سلمت إلى الجهة الإدارية·


المادة السادسة عشرة:
على مراكز الشرطة وعمد الأحياء أن يساعدوا محضر المحكمة على أداء مهمته في حدود الاختصاص·


المادة السابعة عشرة:
يكون التبليغ نظامياً متى سلم إلى شخص من وجه إليه ولو في غير محل إقامته أو عمله·


المادة الثامنة عشرة:
يكون تسليم صورة التبليغ على النحو الآتي:
أ ـ ما يتعلق بالأجهزة الحكومية إلى رؤسائها أو من ينوب عنهم·
ب ـ ما يتعلق بالأشخاص ذوي الشخصية المعنوية العامة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم·
ج ـ ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة إلى مديريها أو من يقوم مقامهم أو من يمثلهم·
د ـ ما يتعلق بالشركات والمؤسسات الأجنبية التي لها فرع أو وكيل في المملكة إلى مدير الفرع أو من ينوب عنه أو الوكيل أو من ينوب عليه·
هـ ـ ما يتعلق برجال القوات المسلحة ومن في حكمهم إلى المرجع المباشر لمن وجه إليه التبليغ·
و ـ ما يتعلق بالبحارة وعمال السفن إلى الربان·
ز ـ ما يتعلق بالمحجور عليهم إلى الأوصياء أو الأولياء حسب الأحوال·
ح ـ ما يتعلق بالمسجونين والموقوفين إلى المدير في السجن أو محل التوقيف·
ط ـ ما يتعلق بمن ليس له محل إقامة معروف أو محل إقامة مختار في المملكة إلى وزارة الداخلية بالطرق الإدارية المتبعة لإعلانه بالطريقة المناسبة·


المادة التاسعة عشرة:
في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إذا امتنع المراد تبليغه أو من ينوب عنه من تسلم الصورة أو من التوقيع على أصلها بالتسلم فعلى المحضر أن يثبت ذلك في الأصل والصورة، ويسلم الصورة للإمارة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ أو الجهة التي تعينها الإمارة·


المادة العشرون:
إذا كان محل إقامة الموجه إليه التبليغ في بلد أجنبي فترسل صورة التبليغ إلى وزارة الداخلية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية، ويكتفي بالرد الذي يفيد وصول الصورة إلى الموجه إليه التبليغ·


المادة الحادية والعشرون:
إذا كان محل التبليغ داخل المملكة خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فترسل الأوراق المراد تبليغها من رئيس هذه المحكمة أو قاضيها إلى رئيس أو قاضي المحكمة التي يقع التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصها·


المادة الثانية والعشرون:
تضاف مدة ستين يوماً إلى المواعيد المنصوص عليها نظاماً لمن يكون محل إقامته خارج المملكة·


المادة الثالثة والعشرون:
إذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالأيام أو بالشهور أو بالسنين فلا يحسب منه يوم الإعلان أو اليوم الذي حدث فيه الأمر المعتبر في نظر النظام مجرياً للميعاد، وينقضي الميعاد بانقضاء اليوم الأخير منه إذا كان يجب أن يحصل فيه الإجراء، أما إذا كان الميعاد مما يجب انقضاؤه قبل الإجراء فلا يجوز حصول الإجراء إلا بعد انقضاء اليوم الأخير من الميعاد· وإذا كان الميعاد مقدراً بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التي يبدأ فيها والساعة التي ينقضي فيها على الوجه المتقدم·
وإذا صادف آخر الميعاد عطلة رسمية أمتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها·


الباب الثاني
الاختصاص
الفصل الأول
الاختصاص الدولي


المادة الرابعة والعشرون:
تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على السعودي ولو لم يكن له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار واقع خارج المملكة·


المادة الخامسة والعشرون:
تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة·


المادة السادسة والعشرون:
تختص محاكم المملكة بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة في الأحوال الآتية:
أ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمال موجود في المملكة أو بالتزام تعتبر المملكة محل نشوئه أو تنفيذه·
ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بإفلاس أُشهر في المملكة·
ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى على أكثر من واحد وكان لأحدهم محل إقامة في المملكة·


المادة السابعة والعشرون:
تختص محاكم المملكة بالنظر في الدعوى المقامة على المسلم غير السعودي الذي ليس له محل إقامة عام أو مختار في المملكة، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:
أ ـ إذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج يراد إبرامه في المملكة·
ب ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب الطلاق أو فسخ عقد الزواج وكانت مرفوعة من الزوجة السعودية أو التي فقدت جنسيتها بسبب الزواج متى كانت أي منهما مقيمة في المملكة، أو كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من الزوجة غير السعودية المقيمة في المملكة على زوجها الذي كان له محل إقامة فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته وجعل محل إقامته في الخارج أو كان قد أُبعد من أراضي المملكة·
ج ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب نفقة وكان المطلوب له النفقة مقيماً في المملكة·
د ـ إذا كانت الدعوى بشأن نسب صغير في المملكة، أو كانت متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على النفس أو المال متى كان للقاصر أو المطلوب الحجر عليه محل إقامة في المملكة·
ه ـ إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى وكان المدعي سعودياً أو كان غير سعودي مقيماً في المملكة، وذلك إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه محل إقامة معروف في الخارج·


المادة الثامنة والعشرون:
فيما عدا الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بعقار خارج المملكة تختص محاكم المملكة بالحكم في الدعوى إذا قبل المتداعيان ولايتها ولو لم تكن داخلة في اختصاصها·


المادة التاسعة والعشرون:
تختص محاكم المملكة بإتخاذ التدابير التحفيظية والوقتية التي تنفذ في المملكة ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الأصلية·


المادة الثلاثون:
اختصاص محاكم المملكة يستتبع الاختصاص بنظر المسائل الأولية والطلبات العارضة على الدعوى الأصلية، وكذا نظر كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى ويقتضي حسن سير العدالة أن ينظر معها·


الفصل الثاني
الاختصاص النوعي


المادة الحادية والثلاثون:
من غير إخلال بما يقضي به نظام ديوان المظالم، وبما للمحاكم العامة من اختصاص في نظر الدعوى العقارية، تختص المحاكم الجزئية بالحكم في الدعاوى الآتية:
أ ـ دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها·
ب ـ الدعاوى التي لا تزيد قيمتها على عشرة آلاف ريال، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تقدير قيمة الدعوى·
ج ـ الدعوى المتعلقة بعقد إيجار لا تزيد الأجرة فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال·
د ـ الدعاوى المتعلقة بعقد عمل لا تزيد الأجرة أو الراتب فيه على ألف ريال في الشهر بشرط ألا تتضمن المطالبة بما يزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال·
ويجوز عند الاقتضاء تعديل المبالغ المذكورة في الفقرات ب، جـ، د من هذه المادة وذلك بقرار من مجلس القضاء الأعلى بهيئته العامة بناءً على اقتراح من وزير العدل·


المادة الثانية والثلاثون:
من غير إخلال بما يقضي به نظام ديوان النظام، تختص المحاكم العامة بجميع الدعاوى الخارجة عن اختصاص المحاكم الجزئية، ولها على وجه الخصوص النظر في الأمور الآتية:
أ ـ جميع الدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار·
ب ـ إصدار حجج الاستحكام، وإثبات الوقف، وسماع الإقرار به، وإثبات الزواج، والوصية، والطلاق، والخلع، والنسب، والوفاة، وحصر الورثة·
ج ـ إقامة الأوصياء، والأولياء، والنظار، والإذن لهم في التصرفات التي تستوجب إذن القاضي، وعزلهم عند الاقتضاء·
د ـ فرض النفقة وإسقاطها·
هـ ـ تزويج من لا ولي لها من النساء·
و ـ الحجر على السفهاء والمفلسين·


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون:
تختص المحكمة العامة بجميع الدعاوى والقضايا الداخلة في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية في البلد الذي لا يوجد فيه محكمة جزئية·


الفصل الثالث
الاختصاص المحلي
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون:
تقام الدعوى في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه، فإن لم يكن له محل إقامة في المملكة فيكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعي، وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة الأكثرية، وفي حال التساوي يكون المدعي بالخيار في إقامة الدعوى أمام أي محكمة يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة أحدهم·


المادة الخامسة والثلاثون:
مع التقيد بأحكام الاختصاص المقررة لديوان المظالم تقام الدعوى على أجهزة الإدارة الحكومية في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المقر الرئيس لها، ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الجهاز الحكومي في المسائل المتعلقة بذلك الفرع·


المادة السادسة والثلاثون:
تقام الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التي في دور التصفية أو المؤسسات الخاصة في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها مركز إدارتها، سواء كانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة، أو من الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة على أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء، أو من شريك أو عضو على آخر، ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة، وذلك في المسائل المتعلقة بهذا الفرع·


المادة السابعة والثلاثون:
استثناء من المادة الرابعة والثلاثين يكون للمدعي بالنفقة الخيار في إقامة دعواه في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها محل إقامة المدعى عليه أو المدعي·


المادة الثامنة والثلاثون:
تعد المدينة او القرية نطاقاً محلياً للمحكمة الموجودة بها، وعند تعدد المحاكم فيها يحدد وزير العدل النطاق المحلي لكل منها بناء على اقتراح من مجلس القضاء الاعلى، وتتبع القرى التي ليس بها محاكم محكمة اقرب بلدة اليها، وعند التنازع على الاختصاص المحلي ـ ايجاباً او سلباً ـ تحال الدعوى الى محكمة التمييز للبت في موضوع التنازع·


الباب الثالث
رفع الدعوى وقيدها


المادة التاسعة والثلاثون:
ترفع الدعوى الى المحكمة من المدعي بصحيفة تودع لدي المحكمة من اصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم·
ويجب ان تشتمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية:
أ ـ الاسم الكامل للمدعي، ومهنته أو وظيفته، ومحل اقامته، وسجله المدني، والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله، ومهنته او وظيفته، ومحل اقامته ان وجد·
ب ـ الاسم الكامل للمدعى عليه، ومهنته ووظيفته ومحل اقامته، فإن لم يكن له محل اقامة معلوم فآخر محل اقامة كان له·
ج ـ تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة·
د ـ المحكمة المرفوعة امامها الدعوى·
هـ ـ محل اقامة مختار للمدعي في البلد التي بها مقر المحكمة ان لم يكن له محل اقامة فيها·
و ـ موضوع الدعوى، وما يطلبه المدعي، وأسانيده·


المادة الأربعون:
ميعاد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة ثمانية أيام على الاقل من تاريخ تبليغ صحيفة الدعوى، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد الى اربع وعشرين ساعة· وميعاد الحضور امام المحكمة الجزئية ثلاثة ايام، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد الى ساعة، بشرط ان يحصل التبليغ للخصم نفسه في حالتي نقص الميعاد، ويكون نقص الميعاد في الحالتين بإذن من القاضي، او رئيس المحكمة المرفوعة اليها الدعوى·


المادة الحادية والأربعون:
على المدعى عليه في جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة والتي انقص ميعاد الحضور فيها ان يودع لدي المحكمة مذكرة بدفاعه قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الاقل امام المحاكم العامة، وبيوم واحد على الاقل امام المحاكم الجزئية·


المادة الثانية والأربعون:
يقيد الكاتب المختص الدعوى في يوم تقديم الصحيفة في السجل الخاص بعد ان يثبت بحضور المدعي او من يمثله تاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها في اصل الصحيفة، وصورها، وعليه في اليوم التالي على الأكثر ان يسلم اصل الصحيفة وصورها الى المحضر او المدعي ـ حسب الأحوال ـ لتبليغها ورد الاصل الى ادارة المحكمة·


المادة الثالثة والأربعون:
يقوم المحضر او المدعي ـ حسب الأحوال ـ بتبليغ صحيفة الدعوى الى المدعى عليه قبل تاريخ الجلسة، وبمقدار ميعاد الحضور·


المادة الرابعة والأربعون:
لا يترتب على عدم مراعاة الميعاد المقرر في المادة السابقة أو عدم مراعاة ميعاد الحضور بطلان صحيفة الدعوى، وذلك من غير اخلال بحق الموجه اليه التبليغ في التأجيل لاستكمال الميعاد·


المادة الخامسة والأربعون:
اذا حضر المدعي والمدعى عليه امام المحكمة من تلقاء نفسيهما ـ ولو كانت الدعوى خارج اختصاصها المكاني ـ وطلبا سماع خصومتهما فتسمع المحكمة الدعوى في الحال ان امكن وإلا حددت لها جلسة اخرى·


المادة السادسة والأربعون:
اذا عينت المحكمة جلسة لشخصين متداعيين، ثم حضرا في غير الوقت المعين وطلبا النظر في خصومتهما، فعليها ان تجيب هذا الطلب ان امكن·


الباب الرابع
حضور الخصوم وغيابهم
الفصل الأول
الحضور والتوكيل في الخصومة


المادة السابعة والأربعون:
في اليوم المعين لنظر الدعوى يحضر الخصوم بأنفسهم او من ينوب عنهم، فإذا كان النائب وكيلاً تعين كونه ممن له حق التوكل حسب النظام·


المادة الثامنة والأربعون:
يجب على الوكيل ان يقرر حضوره عن موكله، وان يودع وثيقة وكالته لدى الكاتب المختص، وللمحكمة ان ترخص للوكيل عند الضرورة بايداع الوثيقة في ميعاد تحدده، على ألا يتجاوز ذلك اول جلسة للمرافعة، ويجوز ان يثبت التوكيل في الجلسة بتقرير يدون في محضرها، ويوقعه الموكل او يبصمه بابهامه·


المادة التاسعة والأربعون:
كل ما يقرره الوكيل في حضور الموكل يكون بمثابة ما يقرره الموكل نفسه، إلا اذا نفاه اثناء نظر القضية في الجلسة نفسها· واذا لم يحضر الموكل فلا يصح من الوكيل الاقرار بالحق المدعى به، او التنازل، او الصلح، او قبول اليمين، او توجيهها، او ردها، او ترك الخصومة، او التنازل عن الحكم ـ كلياً أو جزئياً ـ او عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه، او رفع الحجر، أو ترك الرهن مع بقاء الدين، أو الادعاء بالتزوير ما لم يكن مفوضاً تفويضاً خاصاً في الوكالة·


المادة الخمسون:
لا يحول اعتزال الوكيل او عزله بغير موافقة المحكمة دون سير الاجراءات إلا اذا ابلغ الموكل خصمه بتعيين بديل عن الوكيل المعتزل او المعزول او بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه·


المادة الحادية والخمسون:
اذا ظهر للمحكمة من احد الوكلاء كثرة الاستمهالات بحجة سؤال موكله بقصد المماطلة فلها حق طلب الموكل بالذات لاتمام المرافعة·


المادة الثانية والخمسون:
لا يجوز للقاضي ولا للمدعي العام ولا لأحد من العاملين في المحاكم ان يكون وكيلاً عن الخصوم في الدعوى ولو كانت مقامة امام محكمة غير المحكمة التابع لها، ولكن يجوز لهم ذلك عن ازواجهم وأصولهم وفروعهم ومن كان تحت ولايتهم شرعاً·


الفصل الثاني
غياب الخصوم أو أحدهم


المادة الثالثة والخمسون:
إذا غاب المدعي عن جلسة من جلسات المحاكمة ولم يتقدم بعذر تقبله المحكمة تشطب الدعوى، وله بعد ذلك ان يطلب استمرار النظر فيها حسب الأحوال، وفي هذه الحالة تحدد المحكمة جلسة لنظرها وتبلغ بذلك المدعى عليه، فإذا غاب المدعي ولم يتقدم بعذر تقبله المحكمة تشطب الدعوى ولا تسمع بعد ذلك إلا بقرار يصدره مجلس القضاء الاعلى بهيئته الدائمة·


المادة الرابعة والخمسون:
في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في المادة السابقة اذا حضر المدعى عليه في الجلسة التي غاب عنها المدعي فله ان يطلب من المحكمة عدم شطب الدعوى والحكم في موضوعها اذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها، وفي هذه الحالة على المحكمة ان تحكم فيها ويعد هذا الحكم غيابياً في حق المدعي·


المادة الخامسة والخمسون:
اذا غاب المدعى عليه عن الجلسة الاولى فيؤجل النظر في القضية الى جلسة لاحقة يبلغ بها المدعى عليه، فإن غاب عن هذه الجلسة او غاب عن جلسة اخرى دون عذر تقبله المحكمة فتحكم المحكمة في القضية، ويعد حكمها في حق المدعى عليه غيابياً ما لم يكن غيابه بعد قفل باب المرافعة في القضية فيعد الحكم حضورياً·


المادة السادسة والخمسون:
اذا تعدد المدعى عليهم وكان بعضهم قد اعلن لشخصه وبعضهم الآخر لم يعلن لشخصه، وتغيبوا جميعاً او تغيب من لم يعلن لشخصه، وجب على المحكمة في غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر الدعوى الى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعي بها من لم يعلن لشخصه من الغائبين ويعد الحكم في الدعوى حكماً حضورياً في حق المدعى عليهم جميعاً·


المادة السابعة والخمسون:
في تطبيق الاحكام السابقة لا يعد غائباً من حضر قبل الميعاد المحدد لانتهاء الجلسة بثلاثين دقيقة، على انه اذا حضر والجلسة مازالت منعقدة فيعد حاضراً·


المادة الثامنة والخمسون:
يكون للمحكوم عليه غيابياً خلال المدة المقررة في هذا النظام المعارضة في الحكم لدى المحكمة التي اصدرته، ويجوز له ان يطلب من المحكمة الحكم على وجه السرعة بوقف نفاذ الحكم مؤقتاً· ويوقف نفاذ الحكم الغيابي اذا صدر حكم من المحكمة يوقف نفاذه او صدر حكم منها معارض للحكم الغيابي يقضي بالغائه·


الباب الخامس
إجراءات الجلسات ونظامها
الفصل الأول
إجراءات الجلسات


المادة التاسعة والخمسون:
على كاتب الضبط ان يعد لكل يوم قائمة بالدعاوى التي تعرض فيه مرتبة بحسب الساعة المعينة لنظرها، وبعد عرض القائمة على القاضي تعلق صورتها في اللوحة المعدة لذلك على باب قاعة المحكمة قبل بدء الدوام·


المادة الستون:
ينادى على الخصوم في الساعة المعينة لنظر قضيتهم·


المادة الحادية والستون:
تكون المرافعة علنية إلا اذا رأى القاضي من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم اجراءها سراً محافظة على النظام، او مراعاة للآداب العامة، أو لحرمة الأسرة·


المادة الثانية والستون:
تكون المرافعة شفوية، على ان ذلك لا يمنع من تقديم الأقوال او الدفوع في مذكرات مكتوبة تتبادل صورها بين الخصوم، ويحفظ اصلها في ملف القضية مع الاشارة اليها في الضبط، وعلى المحكمة ان تعطي الخصوم المهل المناسبة للاطلاع على المستندات والرد عليها كلما اقتضت الحال ذلك·


المادة الثالثة والستون:
على القاضي ان يسأل المدعي عما هو لازم لتحرير دعواه قبل استجواب المدعى عليه، وليس له ردها لتحريرها ولا السير فيها قبل ذلك·


المادة الرابعة والستون:
اذا امتنع المدعى عليه عن الجواب كلياً، او اجاب بجواب غير ملاق للدعوى، كرر عليه القاضي طلب الجواب الصحيح ثلاثاً في الجلسة نفسها، فإذا اصر على ذلك عده ناكلاً بعد انذاره، واجرى في القضية ما يقتضيه الوجه الشرعي·


المادة الخامسة والستون:
اذا دفع احد الطرفين بدفع صحيح وطلب الجواب من الطرف الآخر فاستمهل لأجله فللقاضي امهاله متى رأي ضرورة ذلك، على انه لا يجوز تكرار المهلة لجواب واحد إلا لعذر شرعي يقبله القاضي·


المادة السادسة والستون:
يقفل باب المرافعة بمجرد انتهاء الخصوم من مرافعتهم، ومع ذلك فللمحكمة قبل النطق بالحكم ان تقرر من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم فتح باب المرافعة واعادة قيد الدعوى في جدول الجلسات، وذلك لأسباب مبررة·


المادة السابعة والستون:
للخصوم ان يطلبوا من المحكمة في اي حال تكون عليها الدعوى تدوين ما اتفقوا عليه من اقرار او صلح او غير ذلك في محضر المحاكمة، وعلى المحكمة اصدار صك بذلك·


المادة الثامنة والستون:
يقوم كاتب الضبط ـ تحت اشراف القاضي ـ بتدوين وقائع المرافعة في دفتر الضبط، ويذكر تاريخ وساعة افتتاح كل مرافعة، وساعة اختتامها، واسم القاضي، واسماء المتخاصمين، او وكلائهم، ثم يوقع عليه القاضي وكاتب الضبط ومن ذكرت أسماؤهم فيه، فإن امتنع احدهم عن التوقيع اثبت القاضي ذلك في ضبط الجلسة·


الفصل الثاني
نظام الجلسة


المادة التاسعة والستون:
ضبط الجلسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها، وله في سبيل ذلك ان يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها، فإن لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة ان تحكم على الفور بحبسه مدة لا تزيد على اربع وعشرين ساعة، ويكون حكمها نهائياً، وللمحكمة أن ترجع عن ذلك الحكم·


المادة السبعون:
الرئيس هو الذي يتولى توجيه الأسئلة الى الخصوم والشهود، وللأعضاء المشتركين معه في الجلسة والخصوم ان يطلبوا منه توجيه ما يريدون توجييهه من اسئلة متصلة بالدعوى·


الباب السادس
الدفوع والإدخال والتدخل والطلبات العارضة
الفصل الأول


المادة الحادية والسبعون:
الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى او بعدم الاختصاص المحلي او بإحالة الدعوى الى محكمة اخرى لقيام النزاع ذاته امامها او لقيام دعوى اخرى مرتبطة بها يجب ابداؤه قبل اي طلب او دفاع في الدعوى، وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها·


المادة الثانية والسبعون:
الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة النوعي، او الدفع به بعدم قبول الدعوى لانعدام الصفة او الاهلية او المصلحة او لأي سبب آخر، وكذا الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها، ويجوز الدفع به في اي مرحلة تكون فيها الدعوى·


المادة الثالثة والسبعون:
تحكم المحكمة في هذه الدفوع على استقلال، ما لم تقرر ضمه الى موضوع الدعوى، وعندئذ تبين ما حكمت به في كل من الدفع والموضوع·


المادة الرابعة والسبعون:
يجب على المحكمة اذا حكمت بعدم اختصاصها ان تحيل الدعوى الى المحكمة المختصة وتعلم الخصوم بذلك·


الفصل الثاني
الإدخال والتدخل


المادة الخامسة والسبعون:
للخصم أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تدخل في الدعوى من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها، وتتبع في اختصامه الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور، وتحكم المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال والدعوى الأصلية بحكم واحد كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا فصلت المحكمة في موضوع طلب الإدخال بعد الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية·


المادة السادسة والسبعون:
للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بإدخال من ترى إدخاله في الحالات الآتية:
أ ـ من تربطه بأحد الخصوم رابطة تضامن أو حق أو التزام لا يقبل التجزئة·
ب ـ الوارث مع المدعي أو المدعى عليه، أو الشريك على الشيوع لأي منهما إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركة في الحالة الأولى، أو بالشيوع في الحالة الثانية·
ج ـ من قد يضار بقيام الدعوى أو بالحكم فيها إذا بدت للمحكمة دلائل جدية على التواطؤ، أو الغش، أو التقصير من جانب الخصوم·
وتعين المحكمة ميعاداً لحضور من تأمر بإدخاله، وتتبع الأوضاع المعتادة في التكليف بالحضور·


المادة السابعة والسبعون:
يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتدخل في الدعوى منضماً لأحد الخصوم أو طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى، ويكون التدخل بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة، أو بطلب يقدم شفاهاً في الجلسة في حضورهم، ويثبت في محضرها، ولا يقبل التدخل بعد إقفال باب المرافعة·


الفصل الثالث
الطلبات العارضة


المادة الثامنة والسبعون:
تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعي أو المدعى عليه بصحيفة تبلغ للخصوم قبل يوم الجلسة، أو بطلب يقدم شفاهاً في الجلسة في حضور الخصم، ويثبت في محضرها، ولا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة·


المادة التاسعة والسبعون:
للمدعي أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي:
أ ـ ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي، أو تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى·
ب ـ ما يكون مكملاً للطلب الأصلي، أو تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى·
ب ـ ما يكون مكملاً للطلب الأصلي، أو مترتباً عليه، أو متصلاً به اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة·
ج ـ ما يتضمن اضافة أو تغييراً في سبب الدعوى مع ابقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله·
د ـ طلب الأمر باجراء تحفظي أو وقتي·
هـ ـ ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالطلب الأصلي·


المادة الثمانون:
للمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يأتي:
أ ـ طلب المقاصة القضائية·
ب ـ طلب الحكم له بتعويض عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية، أو من إجراء فيها·
ج ـ أي طلب يترتب على اجابته ألا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها أو بعضها، أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه·
د ـ أي طلب يكون متصلاً بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالاً لا يقبل التجزئة·
هـ ـ ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطاً بالدعوى الأصلية·


المادة الحادية والثمانون:
تحكم المحكمة في موضوع الطلبات العارضة مع الدعوى الأصلية كلما أمكن ذلك، وإلا استبقت الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه·


الباب السابع
وقف الخصومة وانقطاعها وتركها
الفصل الأول
وقف الخصومة


المادة الثانية والثمانون:
يجوز وقف الدعوى بناءً على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة اتفاقهم، ولا يكون لهذا الوقف أثر في أي ميعاد حتمي قد حدده النظام لاجراء ما·
وإذا لم يعاود الخصوم السير في الدعوى في العشرة الأيام التالية لنهاية الأجل عدّ المدعي تاركاً دعواه·


المادة الثالثة والثمانون:
إذا رأت المحكمة تعليق حكمها في موضوع الدعوى على الفصل في مسألة أخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم فتأمر بوقف الدعوى، وبمجرد زوال سبب التوقف يكون للخصوم طلب السير في الدعوى·


الفصل الثاني
انقطاع الخصومة


المادة الرابعة والثمانون:
ما لم تكن الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم في موضوعها فإن سير الخصومة ينقطع بوفاة أحد الخصوم، أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة، أو بزوال صفة النيابة عمن كان يباشر الخصومة عنه، على أن سير الخصومة لا ينقطع بانتهاء الوكالة، وللمحكمة أن تمنح أجلاً مناسباً للموكل إذا كان قد بادر فعين وكيلاً جديداً خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً من انتهاء الوكالة الأولى، أما إذا تهيأت الدعوى للحكم فلا تنقطع الخصومة، وعلى المحكمة الحكم فيها·


المادة الخامسة والثمانون:
تعد الدعوى مهيأة للحكم في موضوعها إذا أبدى الخصوم أقوالهم وطلباتهم الختامية في جلسة المرافعة قبل وجود سبب الانقطاع·


المادة السادسة والثمانون:
يترتب على انقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التي كانت جارية في حق الخصوم، وبطلان جميع الاجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الانقطاع·


المادة السابعة والثمانون:
يستأنف السير في الدعوى بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم بتكليف يبلغ حسب الأصول إلى من يخلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع، أو إلى الخصم الآخر، وكذلك يستأنف السير في الدعوى إذا حضر الجلسة المحددة للنظر بها خلف من قام به سبب الانقطاع·


الفصل الثالث
ترك الخصومة


المادة الثامنة والثمانون:
يجوز للمدعي ترك الخصومة بتبليغ يوجهه لخصمه، أو تقرير منه لدى الكاتب المختص بالمحكمة، أو بيان صريح في مذكرة موقع عليها منه، أو من وكيله، مع إطلاع خصمه عليها، أو بابداء الطلب شفوياً في الجلسة واثباته في ضبطها، ولا يتم الترك بعد ابداء المدعى عليه دفوعه إلا بموافقة المحكمة·


المادة التاسعة والثمانون:
يترتب على الترك الغاء جميع اجراءات الخصومة بما في ذلك صحيفة الدعوى، ولكن لا يمس ذلك الترك الحق المدعى به·


الباب الثامن
تنحي القضاة وردهم عن الحكم


المادة التسعون:
يكون القاضي ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى وسماعها ولو لم يطلب ذلك أحد الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية:
أ ـ إذا كان زوجاً لأحد الخصوم أو كان قريباً أو صهراً إلى الدرجة الرابعة·
ب ـ إذا كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجته·
ج ـ إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم، أو وصياً، أو قيماً عليه، أو مظنونة وراثته له، أو كان زوجاً لوصي أحد الخصوم أو القيم عليه، أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة إلى الدرجة الرابعة بهذا الوصي أو القيم·
د ـ إذا كان له أو لزوجته أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب أو لمن يكون هو وكيلاً عنه أو وصياً أو قيماً عليه؛ مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة·
هـ ـ إذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو كتب فيها ولو كان ذلك قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء، أو كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضياً أو خبيراً أو محكماً، أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها، أو باشر اجراء من اجراءات التحقيق فيها·


المادة الحادية والتسعون:
يقع باطلاً عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال المتقدمة في المادة التسعين ولو تم باتفاق الخصوم، وإذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم مؤيد من محكمة التمييز جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها الغاء الحكم واعادة نظر الطعن أمام قاض آخر·


المادة الثانية والتسعون:
يجوز رد القاضي لأحد الأسباب الآتية:
أ ـ إذا كان له أو لزوجته دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التي ينظرها·
ب ـ إذا حدث له أو لزوجته خصومة مع أحد الخصوم أو مع زوجته بعد قيام الدعوى المنظورة أمام القاضي، ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المنظورة أمامه·
ج ـ إذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها ولد، أو لأحد أقاربه، أو أصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة خصومة قائمة أمام القضاء مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى، أو مع زوجته، ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت أمام القاضي بقصد رده·
د ـ إذا كان أحد الخصوم خادماً له، أو كان القاضي قد اعتاد مؤاكلة أحد الخصوم أو مساكنته، أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى أو بعده·
هـ ـ إذا كان بينه وبين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بدون تحيز·


المادة الثالثة والتسعون:
لا يجوز للقاضي الامتناع من القضاء في قضية معروضة عليه إلا إذا كان ممنوعاً من نظر الدعوى أو قام به سبب للرد، وعليه أن يخبر مرجعه المباشر للإذن له بالتنحي، ويثبت هذه كله في محضر خاص يحفظ في المحكمة·


المادة الرابعة والتسعون:
إذا قام بالقاضي سبب للرد ولم يتنح جاز للخصم طلب رده، فإن لم يكن سبب الرد من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والتسعين وجب تقديم طلب الرد قبل تقديم أي دفع أو دفاع في القضية وإلا سقط الحق فيه، ومع ذلك يجوز طلب الرد إذا حدثت أسبابه بعد ذلك، أو إذا أثبت طالب الرد أنه لا يعلم بها·


المادة الخامسة والتسعون:
يحصل الرد بتقرير في ادارة المحكمة يوقعه طالب الرد نفسه، أو وكيله المفوض فيه بتوكيل خاص ويرفق التوكيل بالتقرير، ويجب أن يشتمل تقرير الرد على أسبابه وأن يرفق به ما يوجد من الأوراق المؤيدة له، وعلى طالب الرد أن يودع عند التقرير ألف ريال تؤول للخزينة العامة إذا رفض طلب الرد·


المادة السادسة والتسعون:
يجب على إدارة المحكمة أن تطلع القاضي فوراً على تقرير طلب الرد، وعلى القاضي خلال الأيام الأربعة التالية لاطلاعه أن يكتب لرئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة حسب الأحوال عن وقائع الرد وأسبابه، فاذا لم يكتب عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد، أو كتب مؤيداًَ أسباب الرد وكانت هذه الأسباب تصلح له بموجب النظام، أو كتب نافياً لها وثبتت في حقه فعلى رئيس المحكمة أو رئيس محاكم المنطقة أن يصدر أمراً بتنحيته عن نظر الدعوى·


الباب التاسع
إجراءات الإثبات
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة السابعة والتسعون:
يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد اثباتها أثناء المرافعة متعلقة بالدعوى منتجة فيها جائزاً قبولها·


المادة الثامنة والتسعون:
إذا كانت بينة أحد الخصوم في مكان خارج عن نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فعليها أن تستخلف القاضي الذي يقع ذلك المكان في نطاق اختصاصه لسماع تلك البينة·


المادة التاسعة والتسعون:
للمحكمة أن تعدل عما أمرت به من اجراءات الإثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب العدول في دفتر الضبط، ويجوز لها ألا تأخذ بنتيجة الاجراء، بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في حكمها·


الفصل الثاني
استجواب الخصوم والإقرار


المادة المائة:
للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة نفسها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة اعطاء ميعاد للاجابة، كما تكون الإجابة في مواجهة طالب الاستجواب·


المادة الأولى بعد المائة:
للمحكمة أن تأمر بحضور الخصم لاستجوابه سواء من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب خصمه إذا رأت المحكمة حاجة لذلك، وعلى من تقرر المحكمة استجوابه أن يحضر الجلسة التي حددها أمر المحكمة·


المادة الثانية بعد المائة:
إذا كان للخصم عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور بنفسه لاستجوابه ينتقل القاضي أو يندب من يثق به إلى محل اقامته لاستجوابه، وإذا كان المستجوب خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فيستخلف القاضي في استجوابه محكمة محل إقامته·


المادة الثالثة بعد المائة:
إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بدون عذر مقبول، أو امتنع عن الإجابة دون مبرر، فللمحكمة أن تسمع البينة وأن تستخلص ما تراه من ذلك التخلف أو الامتناع·


المادة الرابعة بعد المائة:
إقرار الخصم عند الاستجواب أو دون استجوابه حجة قاصرة عليه، ويجب أن يكون الإقرار حاصلاً أمام القضاء أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بالواقعة المقر بها·


المادة الخامسة بعد المائة:
يشترط في صحة الإقرار أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً مختاراً غير محجور عليه، ويقبل إقرار المحجور عليه للسفه في كل ما لا يعد محجوراً عليه فيه شرعا·


المادة السادسة بعد المائة:
لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه فلا يؤخذ منه الضار به ويترك الصالح له بل يؤخذ جملة واحدة، إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة، وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى·


الفصل الثالث
اليمين


المادة السابعة بعد المائة:
يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها وعلى المحكمة أن تعد صيغة اليمين اللازمة شرعاً·


المادة الثامنة بعد المائة:
لا تكون اليمين ولا النكول عنها إلا أمام قاضي الدعوى في مجلس القضاء ولا اعتبار لهما خارجه، ما لم يوجد نص يخالف ذلك·


المادة التاسعة بعد المائة:
من دعي للحضور للمحكمة لأداء اليمين وجب عليه الحضور فإن حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى ـ وجب عليه إن كان حاضراً بنفسه ـ أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه، وإن تخلف بغير عذر عد ناكلاً كذلك·


المادة العاشرة بعد المائة:
إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأدائها فينتقل القاضي لتحليفه، أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها أو الملازمين القضائيين فيها، فإذا كان من وجهت إليه اليمين يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فلها إن تستخلف في تحليفه محكمة محل إقامته، وفي كلا الحالين يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف والقاضي المستخلف أو المندوب والكاتب ومن حضر من الخصوم·


المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة:
يجب أن يكون أداء اليمين في مواجهة طالبها إلا إذا قرر تنازله عن حضور أدائها، أو تخلف دون عذر مقبول مع علمه بالجلسة·


الفصل الرابع
المعاينة


المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائة:
يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم معاينة المتنازع فيه بجلبه إلى المحكمة إن كان ذلك ممكناً، أو بالانتقال إليه، أو ندب أحد أعضائها لذلك، على أن يذكر في القرار الصادر بذلك موعد المعاينة، ولها أن تستخلف في المعاينة المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها الشيء المتنازع فيه، وفي هذه الحالة يبلغ قرار الاستخلاف القاضي المستخلف على أن يتضمن هذا القرار جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالخصوم وموضع المعاينة وغير ذلك من البيانات اللازمة لتوضيح جوانب القضية·


المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة:
تدعو المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف الخصوم قبل الموعد المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل ـ عدا مهل المسافة ـ بمذكرة ترسل بوساطة إدارة المحكمة تتضمن بيان مكان الاجتماع واليوم والساعة التي سينعقد فيها·
ويجوز للمحكمة إذا لزم الأمر أن تتحفظ على الشيء موضع المعاينة إلى حين صدور الحكم أو إلى أي وقت آخر·


المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائة:
للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف للمعاينة تعيين خبير أو أكثر للاستعانة به في المعاينة، ولها وللقاضي المنتدب أو المستخلف سماع من يرون سماع شهادته من الشهود في موضع النزاع·


المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائة:
يحرر محضر بنتيجة المعاينة يوقعه المعاين، والكاتب، ومن حضر من الخبراء، والشهود، والخصوم، ويثبت في دفتر ضبط القضية·


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائة:
يجوز لكل صاحب مصلحة في إثبات معالم واقعة محتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء مستقبلاً أن يتقدم للمحكمة المختصة بها محلياً بدعوى مستعجلة لمعاينتها بحضور ذوي الشأن وإثبات حالتها وتتم المعاينة وإثبات الحالة وفق أحكام المواد السابقة·


الفصل الخامس
الشهادة


المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائة:
على الخصم الذي يطلب أثناء المرافعة الإثبات بشهادة الشهود ان يبين في الجلسة كتابة أو شفاهاً الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها، وإذا رأت المحكمة أن تلك الوقائع جائزة الإثبات بمقتضى المادة السابعة والتسعين قررت سماع شهادة الشهود وعينت جلسة لذلك وطلبت من الخصم إحضارهم فيها·


المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة:
إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لأداء شهادته فينتقل القاضي لسماعها أو تندب المحكمة أحد قضاتها لذلك، وإذا كان الشاهد يقيم خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة فستختلف المحكمة في سماع شهادته محكمة محل اقامته·


المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائة:
تسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بحضور الخصوم وبدون حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم على أن تخلفهم لا يمنع من سماعها، وعلى الشاهد أن يذكر اسمه الكامل وسنه ومهنته وحل إقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم بالقرابة أو الاستخدام أو غيرها إن كان له اتصال بهم مع التحقق عن هويته·


المادة العشرون بعد المائة:
تؤدي الشهادة شفوياً ولا يجوز الاستعانة في أدائها بمذكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن القاضي وبشرط أن تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى، وللخصم الذي تؤدى الشهادة ضده أن يبين للمحكمة ما يخل بشهادة الشاهد من طعن فيه أو في شهادته·


المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائة:
للقاضي من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أن يوجه للشاهد ما يراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في كشف الحقيقة وعلى القاضي في ذلك إجابة طلب الخصم إلا إذا كان السؤال غير منتج·


المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائة:
إذا طلب أحد الخصوم إمهاله لإحضار شهوده الغائبين عن مجلس الحكم فيمهل أقل مدة كافية في نظر المحكمة فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة المعينة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته أمهل مرة أخرى مع إنذاره باعتباره عاجزاً إن لم يحضرهم، فإذا لم يحضرهم في الجلسة الثالثة أو أحضر منهم من لم توصل شهادته فللمحكمة أن تفصل في الخصومة فإذا كان له عذر في عدم إحضار شهوده كغيبتهم أو جهله محل إقامتهم كان له حق إقامة الدعوى متى حضروا·


المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائة:
تثبيت شهادة الشاهد وإجابته عما يوجه له من أسئلة في دفتر الضبط بصيغة المتكلم دون تغيير فيها ثم تتلى عليه وله أن يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة مع توقيعه وتوقيع القاضي عليه·


الفصل السادس
الخبرة


المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر ندب خبير أو أكثر وتحدد في قرارها مهمة الخبير وأجلاً لإيداع تقريره وأجلاً لجلسة المرافعة المبنية على التقرير كما تحدد فيه عند الاقتضاء السلفة التي تودع لحساب مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه والخصم المكلف بإيداعها والأجل المحدد للإيداع كما يكون لها أن تعيّن خبيراً لإبداء رأيه شفوياً في الجلسة وفي هذه الحالة يثبت رأيه في دفتر الضبط·


المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائة:
إذا لم يودع الخصم المبلغ المكلف بإيداعه في الأجل الذي عيّنته المحكمة جاز للخصم الآخر أن يقوم بإيداع هذا المبلغ دون إخلال بحقه إذا حكم له في الرجوع على خصمه وإذا لم يودع المبلغ أي الخصمين وكان الفصل في القضية يتوقف على قرار الخبرة فللمحكمة أن تقرر إيقاف الدعوى حتى إيداع المبلغ·


المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائة:
إذا اتفق الخصوم على خبير معيّن فللمحكمة أن تقر اتفاقهم وإلا اختارت من تثق به·


المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لإيداع المبلغ تدعو المحكمة الخبير وتبين له مهمته وفقاً لمنطوق قرار الندب ثم يتسلم صورة منه لإنفاذ مقتضاه· وللخبير أن يطلع على الأوراق المودعة بملف الدعوى دون أن ينقل شيئاً منها إلا بإذن المحكمة·


المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائة 
إذا لم يكن الخبير تابعاً للمحكمة فله خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لتسلمه صورة قرار ندبه أن يطلب من المحكمة إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التي ندب إليها وللمحكمة أن تعفيه وتندب خبيراً آخر ولها أن تحكم على الخبير الذي لم يؤد مهمته بالمصاريف التي تسبب في صرفها بدون نتيجة وفق القواعد الشرعية·


المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
يجوز رد الخبراء للأسباب التي تجيز رد القضاة، وتفصل المحكمة التي عيّنت الخبير في طلب الرد بحكم غير قابل للتمييز، ولا يقبل طلب رد الخبير من الخصم الذي اختاره إلا إذا كان سبب الرد قد جد بعد أن تم الاختيار·


المادة الثلاثون بعد المائة:
على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخاً لا يتجاوز الأيام العشرة التالية لتسلمه قرار الندب وأن يبلغ الخصوم في ميعاد مناسب بمكان الاجتماع وزمانه ويجب على الخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح·


المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائة:
يعد الخبير محضراً بمهمته يشتمل على بيان أعماله بالتفصيل كما يشتمل على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم وأقوال الأشخاص الذين اقتضت الحاجة سماع أقوالهم موقعاً عليه منهم، ويشفع الخبير محضره بتقرير موقع منه يضمنه نتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي يستند عليها في تبرير هذا الرأي، وإذا تعدد الخبراء واختلفوا فعليهم أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً يذكرون فيه رأي كل واحد منهم وأسبابه·


المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائة·
على الخبير أن يودع إدارة المحكمة تقريره وما يلحق به من محاضر الأعمال وما سلم إليه من أوراق وعليه أن يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الإيداع في أربع وعشرين ساعة التالية لحصول الإيداع وذلك بكتاب مسجل·


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
للمحكمة أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشة تقريره إن رأت حاجة لذلك، ولها أن تعيد إليه تقريره ليتدارك ما تبين لها من وجوه الخطأ أو النقص في عمله ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو أكثر·


المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة ولكنها تستأنس به·


المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
تقدر أتعاب الخبراء ومصروفاتهم وفقاً للائحة يصدرها وزير العدل·


المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
تؤلف بقرار من وزير العدل لجنة للخبراء وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية اختصاص هذه اللجنة وأسلوب مباشرتها لاختصاصها·


المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
يجوز لوزير العدل أن يعين موظفين يتفرغون لبعض أعمال الخبرة لدى المحاكم·


الفصل السابع
الكتابة


المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
الكتابة التي يكون بها الإثبات إما أن تدون في ورقة رسمية أو ورقة عادية· والورقة الرسمية هي التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن وذلك طبقاً للأوضاع النظامية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه·
أما الورقة العادية فهي التي تكون موقعة بإمضاء من صدرت منه أو ختمه أو بصمته·


المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على الكشط والمحو والتحشية وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في الورقة من إسقاط قيمتها في الإثبات·
وإذا كانت صحة الورقة محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها أن تسأل الموظف الذي صدرت عنه أو الشخص الذي حررها ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيها·


المادة الأربعون بعد المائة:
لا يقبل الطعن في الأوراق الرسمية إلا بادعاء التزوير ما لم يكن ما هو مذكور فيها مخالفاً للشرع·


المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائة:
إذا أنكر من نسب إليه مضمون ما في الورقة خطه أو امضاءه أو بصمته أو ختمه أو أنكر ذلك خلفه أو نائبه وكانت الورقة منتجة في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بمدى صحة الخط أو الإمضاء؛ فللمحكمة إجراء المقارنة تحت إشرافها بوساطة خبير أو أكثر تسميهم في قرار المقارنة·


المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائة:
تكون مقارنة الخط أو الإمضاء أو البصمة أو الختم الذي حصل إنكاره على ما هو ثابت من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمة أو ختم من نسبت إليه الورقة·


المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب التوقيع من قبل القاضي والكاتب على الورقة محل النزاع بما يفيد الاطلاع، ويحرر محضر في دفتر الضبط يبين فيه حالة الورقة وأوصافها بياناً كافياً ويوقع عليه القاضي والكاتب والخصوم·


المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
على الخصوم أن يحضروا في الموعد الذي يعينه القاضي لتقديم ما لديهم من أوراق المقارنة واختيار ما يصلح منها لذلك فإن تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات واذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار الأوراق المقدمة للمقارنة صالحة لها·


المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يضع القاضي والكاتب توقيعاتهما على أوراق التطبيق قبل الشروع فيه ويذكر ذلك في المحضر·


المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائة:
إذا كان أصل الورقة الرسمية موجوداً، فإن الصورة التي نقلت منها خطياً أو تصويراً وصدرت عن موظف عام في حدود اختصاصه وصادق على مطابقتها لأصلها ـ تكون لها قوة الورقة الرسمية الأصلية بالقدر الذي يقرر فيه بمطابقته الصورة للأصل· وتعد الصورة المصدقة مطابقة للأصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الخصوم وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل، وكل صورة غير مصدقة بما يفيد مطابقتها لأصلها لا تصلح للاحتجاج·


المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجوز لمن بيده ورقة عادية أن يخاصم من تتضمن هذه الورقة حقاً عليه ليقر بها ولو كان الالتزام الوارد فيها غير مستحق الأداء وقت الاختصام ويكون ذلك بدعوى تتبع فيها الاجراءات المعتادة، فإذا حضر المدعى عليه فأقر فعلى المحكمة أن تثبت اقراره، وإن أنكر فتأمر المحكمة بتحقيقها وفقاً للاجراءات السالفة الذكر·


المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم عند الاقتضاء أن تقرر جلب مستندات أو أوراق من الدوائر الرسمية في المملكة إذا تعذر ذلك على الخصوم·


المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجوز الادعاء بالتزوير في أي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى باستدعاء يقدم إلى ادارة المحكمة تحدد فيه كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به واجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثباته بها ويجوز للمدعى عليه بالتزوير وقف سير التحقيق فيه في أي حال كان عليها بنزوله عن التمسك بالورقة المطعون فيها وللمحكمة في هذه الحال أن تأمر بضبط الورقة أو حفظها إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة·


المادة الخمسون بعد المائة:
على مدعي التزوير أن يسلم إدارة المحكمة الورقة المطعون فيها إن كانت تحت يده أو صورتها المبلغة إليه· وإن كانت الورقة تحت يد الخصم فللقاضي بعد اطلاعه على الاستدعاء أن يكلفه فوراً بتسليمها إلى ادارة المحكمة، فإذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم الورقة وتعذر على المحكمة العثور عليها اعتبرت غير موجودة ولا يمنع ذلك من اتخاذ أي اجراء بشأنها إن أمكن فيما بعد·


المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائة:
إذا كان الادعاء بالتزوير منتجاً في النزاع ولم تف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بصحة الورقة أو تزويرها ورأت ان اجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه الطاعن في تقريره منتج أمرت بالتحقيق·


المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائة:
إذا ثبت تزوير الورقة فعلى المحكمة أن ترسلها مع صور المحاضر المتعلقة بها الى الجهة المختصة لاتخاذ الاجراءات الجزائية اللازمة·


المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجوز للمحكمة ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير أن تحكم باستبعاد أي ورقة إذا ظهر لها من حالتها أو من ظروف الدعوى أنها مزورة أو مشتبه فيها كما أن للمحكمة عدم الأخذ بالورقة التي تشتبه في صحتها وفي هذه الأحوال يجب على المحكمة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التي استبانت منها ذلك·


المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة مزورة أن يخاصم من بيده هذه الورقة ومن يستفيد منها لسماع الحكم بتزويرها· ويكون ذلك بدعوى ترفع وفقاً للأوضاع المعتادة وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى القواعد والاجراءات السالفة الذكر·


الفصل الثامن
القرائن


المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجوز للقاضي أن يستنتج قرينة أو أكثر من وقائع الدعوى أو مناقشة الخصوم أو الشهود لتكون مستنداً لحكمه أو ليكمل بها دليلاً ناقصاً ثبت لديه ليكون بهما معاً اقتناعه بثبوت الحق لاصدار الحكم·


المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لكل من الخصوم أن يثبت ما يخالف القرينة التي استنتجها القاضي وحينئذ تفقد القرينة قيمتها في الإثبات·


المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
حيازة المنقول قرينة بسيطة على ملكية الحائز له عند المنازعة في الملكية ويجوز للخصم إثبات العكس·


الباب العاشر
الأحكام
الفصل الأول
إصدار الأحكام


المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائة:
متى تمت المرافعة في الدعوى قضت المحكمة فيها فوراً أو أجلت اصدار الحكم الى جلسة أخرى قريبة تحددها مع إفهام الخصوم بقفل باب المرافعة وميعاد النطق بالحكم·


المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
إذا تعدد القضاة فتكون المداولة في الأحكام السرية، وباستثناء ما ورد في المادة الحادية والستين بعد المائة لا يجوز أن يشترك في المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة·


المادة الستون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع توضيحات من أحد الخصوم إلا بحضور الخصم الآخر·


المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة:
إذا نظر القضية عدد من القضاة فتصدر الأحكام بالإجماع أو بأغلبية الآراء، وعلى الأقلية أن تسجل رأيها مسبقاً في ضبط القضية، فإذا لم تتوافر الأغلبية أو تشعبت الآراء لأكثر من رأيين فيندب وزير العدل أحد القضاة لترجيح أحد الآراء حتى تحصل الأغلبية في الحكم·


المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائة:
بعد قفل باب المرافعة والانتهاء إلى الحكم في القضية يجب تدوينه في ضبط المرافعة مسبوقاً بالأسباب التي بني عليها ثم يوقع عليه القاضي أو القضاة الذين اشتركوا في نظر القضية·


المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائة:
ينطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية بتلاوة منطوقة أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه، ويجب أن يكون القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة حاضرين تلاوة الحكم، فإذا حصل لأحدهم مانع جاز تغيبه إذا كان قد وقع على الحكم المدون في الضبط·


المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائة:
بعد الحكم تصدر المحكمة إعلاماً حاوياً لخلاصة الدعوى والجواب والدفوع الصحيحة وشهادة الشهود بلفظها وتزكيتها وتحليف الأيمان وأسماء القضاة الذين اشتركوا في الحكم واسم المحكمة التي نظرت الدعوى أمامها وأسباب الحكم ورقمه وتاريخه مع حذف الحشو والجمل المكررة التي لا تأثير لها في الحكم·


المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة:
يجب على المحكمة بعد النطق بالحكم افهام الخصوم بطرق الاعتراض المقررة لهم ومواعيدها· كما يجب عليها افهام الأولياء والأوصياء والنظار ومأموري بيوت المال وممثلي الأجهزة الحكومية في حال صدور الحكم في غير صالح من ينوبون عنه أو بأقل مما طلبوا، بأن الحكم واجب التمييز وأن المحكمة سترفع القضية إلى محكمة التمييز·


المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائة:
إذا انتهت ولاية القاضي بالنسبة لقضية ما قبل النطق بالحكم فيها فلخلفه الاستمرار في نظرها من الحد الذي انتهت إليه اجراءاتها لدى سلفه بعد تلاوة ما تم ضبطه سابقاً على الخصوم، وإذا كانت موقعة بتوقيع القاضي السابق على توقيعات المترافعين والشهود فيعتمدها·


المادة السابعة والستون بعد المائة:
إعلام الحكم الذي يكون التنفيذ بموجبه يجب أن يختم بخاتم المحكمة بعد أن يذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية، ولا يسلم إلا للخصم الذي له مصلحة في تنفيذه، ومع ذلك يجوز اعطاء نسخ من الحكم مجردة من الصيغة التنفيذية لكل ذي مصلحة·


الفصل الثاني
تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها


المادة الثامنة والستون بعد المائة:
تتولى المحكمة بقرار تصدره بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم أو من تلقاء نفسها تصحيح ما قد يقع في صك الحكم من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية، ويجري هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ويوقعه قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصدرته بعد تدوين القرار في ضبط القضية·


المادة التاسعة والستون بعد المائة:
إذا رفضت المحكمة التصحيح فيكون الاعتراض على ذلك مع الاعتراض على الحكم نفسه، أما القرار الذي يصدر بالتصحيح فيجوز الاعتراض عليه على استقلال بطرق الاعتراض الجائزة·


المادة السبعون بعد المائة:
إذا وقع في منطوق الحكم غموض أو لبس جاز للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة التي أصدرته تفسيره، ويقدم الطلب بالطرق المعتادة·


المادة الحادية والسبعون بعد المائة:
يدون الحكم الصادر بالتفسير على نسخة الحكم الأصلية، ويوقعها قاضي أو قضاة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم· ويعد التفسير متمماً للحكم الأصلي ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الاعتراض·


المادة الثانية والسبعون بعد المائة:
إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية المذكورة فلصاحب الشأن أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تكلف خصمه بالحضور أمامها حسب الاجراءات المعتادة لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه·


الباب الحادي عشر
طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة الثالثة والسبعون بعد المائة:
طرق الاعتراض على الأحكام هي التمييز والتماس إعادة النظر·


المادة الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز الاعلى الحكم إلا عتراض من المحكوم عليه، ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم أو ممن قضي له بكل طلباته ما لم ينص النظام على غير ذلك·


المادة الخامسة والسبعون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز الاعتراض على الأحكام التي تصدر قبل الفصل في الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة كلها أو بعضها إلا مع الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر في الموضوع، ويجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر بوقف الدعوى وعلى الأحكام الوقتية والمستعجلة قبل الحكم في الموضوع·


المادة السادسة والسبعون بعد المائة:
يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم من تاريخ تسليم إعلام الحكم للمحكوم عليه وأخذ توقيعه في دفتر بالضبط، أو من التاريخ المحدد لتسلمه إذا لم يحضر· ويبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي من تاريخ تبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله·


المادة السابعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
يقف ميعاد الاعتراض بموت المعترض، أو بفقد أهليته للتقاضي، أو بزوال صفة من كانت تباشر الخصومة عنه· ويستمر الوقف حتى ابلاغ الحكم إلى الورثة أو من يمثلهم أو يزول العارض·


الفصل الثاني
التمييز


المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة:
مدة الاعتراض بطلب التمييز ثلاثون يوماً، فإذا لم يقدم الخصم اعتراضاً خلال هذه المدة سقط حقه في طلب التمييز، وعلى المحكمة اتخاذ محضر بذلك في ضبط القضية، والتهميش على الصك وسجله بأن الحكم قد اكتسب القطعية·


المادة التاسعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
جميع الأحكام تكون قابلة للتمييز باستثناء الأحكام في الدعاوى اليسيرة التي يحددها مجلس القضاء الأعلى بقرار يصدر من هيئته العامة بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل· على انه إذا كان المحكوم عليه ناظر وقف، أو وصياً، أو ولياً، أو مأمور بيت مال، أو ممثل جهة حكومية ونحوه، أو كان المحكوم عليه غائباً فعلى المحكمة أن ترفع الحكم إلى محكمة التمييز لتدقيقه مهما كان موضوع الحكم، ويستثنى من ذلك ما يأتي:
أ ـ القرار الصادر على بيت المال من القاضي المختص منفذاً لحكم نهائي سابق·
ب ـ الحكم الصادر بمبلغ أودعه أحد الأشخاص لصالح شخص آخر، أو ورثته ما لم يكن للمودع، أو من يمثله معارضة في ذلك·


المادة الثمانون بعد المائة:
تقدم المذكرة الاعتراضية إلى إدارة المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم مشتملة على بيان الحكم المعترض عليه وتاريخه والأسباب التي بني عليها الاعتراض وطلبات المعترض والأسباب التي تؤيد الاعتراض·


المادة الحادية والثمانون بعد المائة:
بعد اطلاع القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم المعترض عليه على مذكرة الاعتراض يجوز له أن يعيد النظر في الحكم من ناحية الوجوه التي بني عليها الاعتراض من غير مرافعة· وعليه أن يؤكد حكمه أو يعدله حسبما يظهر له، فإذا أكد حكمه فيرفعه مع صورة ضبط القضية وكامل الأوراق إلى محكمة التمييز، أما إذا عدله فيبلغ الحكم المعدل للخصوم، وتسري عليه في هذه الحالة الاجراءات المعتادة·


المادة الثانية والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا طلب الخصم الاطلاع على مذكرة اعتراض خصمه فتمكنه محكمة التمييز متى رأت ذلك، وتضرب له أجلاً للرد عليه·


المادة الثالثة والثمانون بعد المائة:
تفصل محكمة التمييز في طلب الاعتراض استناداً إلى ما يوجد في الملف من الأوراق ولا يحضر الخصوم أمامها ما لم تقرر ذلك، أو ينص عليه النظام·


المادة الرابعة والثمانون بعد المائة:
مع مراعاة حكم المادة الثمانين بعد المائة لمحكمة التمييز أن تأذن للخصوم بتقديم بيانات جديدة لتأييد أسباب اعتراضهم المقدم في المذكرة، ولها أن تتخذ أي اجراء يعينها على الفصل في الموضوع·


المادة الخامسة والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا وجدت محكمة التمييز أن منطوق الحكم موافق من حيث نتيجته لأصوله الشرعية صدقته مع توجيه نظر القاضي إلى ما قد يكون لها من ملحوظات·


المادة السادسة والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا اعترض على الحكم لمخالفته الاختصاص وجب على محكمة التمييز أن تقتصر على بحث الاختصاص·


المادة السابعة والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا ظهر لمحكمة التمييز ملحوظات على الحكم فعليها أن تعد قراراً بذلك وترسله إلى القاضي، فإذا لم يقتنع بملحوظات محكمة التمييز فعليه اجابتها بوجهة نظره بعد أن يدون ذلك في دفتر الضبط، أما إذا اقتنع به فيعرضها على الخصوم ويسمع أقوالهم ويثبت ذلك في دفتر بالضبط ثم يحكم فيها، ويكون حكمه هذا خاضعاً للتمييز إذا تضمن تعديلاً للحكم السابق·


المادة الثامنة والثمانون بعد المائة:
على محكمة التمييز في حال اقتناعها باجابة القاضي عن ملحوظاتها أن تصدق الحكم، وفي حال عدم اقتناعها وتمسك القاضي برأيه فلها أن تنقض الحكم كله أو بعضه بحسب المال مع ذكر المستند واحالة القضية إلى قاض آخر·
ومع ذلك إذا كان الموضوع بحالته صالحاً للحكم واستدعت ظروف القضية سرعة الاجراء جاز لها أن تحكم فيه·
فإ ذا كان النقض للمرة الثانية وجب عليها أن تحكم في الموضوع، وفي كل حال تحكم فيها يجب أن يتم حكمها بحضور الخصوم وسماع أقوالهم، ويكون حكمها قطعياً بالاجماع أو بالأكثرية·


المادة التاسعة والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا تعذر ارسال الملحوظات إلى القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم لموت أو غيره فعلى محكمة التمييز ارسال ملحوظاتها إلى القاضي الخلف أو نقض الحكم مع ذكر الدليل·


المادة التسعون بعد المائة:
يترتب على نقض الحكم الغاء جميع القرارات والاجراءات اللاحقة للحكم المنقوض متى كان ذلك الحكم أساساً لها·


المادة الحادية والتسعون بعد المائة:
إذا كان الحكم لم ينقض إلا في جزء منه بقي نافذاً في أجزائه الأخرى ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة·


الفصل الثالث
التماس إعادة النظر


يجوز لأي من الخصوم أن يلتمس إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائىة في الأحوال الآتية:
أ ـ إذا كان الحكم قد بني على أوراق ظهر بعد الحكم تزويرها، أو بني على شهادة قضي من الجهة المختصة بعد الحكم بأنها مزورة·
ب ـ إذا حصل الملتمس بعد الحكم على أوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان قد تعذر عليه ابرازها قبل الحكم·
ج ـ إذا وقع من الخصم غش من شأنه التأثير في الحكم·
د ـ إذا قضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو قضى بأكثر مما طلبوه·
هـ ـ إذا كان منطوق الحكم يناقض بعضه بعضاً·
و ـ إذا كان الحكم غيابياً·
ز ـ إذا صدر الحكم على من لم يكن ممثلاً تمثيلاً صحيحاً في الدعوى·


المادة الثالثة والتسعون بعد المائة:
مدة التماس إعادة النظر ثلاثون يوماً يبدأ من اليوم الذي يثبت فيه علم الملتمس تزوير الأوراق أو بالقضاء بأن الشهادة مزورة أو ظهرت فيه الأوراق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة الثانية والتسعين بعد المائة أو ظهر فيه الغش، ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (د، هـ، و، ز) من المادة السابقة من وقت ابلاغ الحكم·


المادة الرابعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يرفع الالتماس بإعادة النظر بايداع صحيفة الالتماس لمحكمة التمييز، ويجب أن تشتمل الصحيفة على بيان الحكم الملتمس إعادة النظر فيه وأسباب الالتماس· وعلى محكمة التمييز ـ متى اقتنعت ـ أن تعد قراراً بذلك وتبعثه للمحكمة المختصة للنظر في ذلك·


المادة الخامسة والتسعون بعد المائة:
القرار الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس والحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لا يجوز الاعتراض على أيهما بالتماس إعادة النظر·


الباب الثاني عشر
الحجز والتنفيذ
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة السادسة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يتم التنفيذ بموجب نسخة الحكم الموضوع عليها صيغة التنفيذ، وصيغة التنفيذ هي (يطلب من كافة الدوائر والجهات الحكومية المختصة العمل على تنفيذ هذا الحكم بجميع الوسائل النظامية المتبعة ولو أدى إلى استعمال القوة الجبرية عن طريق الشرطة)·


المادة السابعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
الأحكام القطعية التي تذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية هي:
أ ـ الأحكام المستثناة بموجب قرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى حسب ما نص عليه في المادة التاسعة والسبعين بعد المائة·
ب ـ الأحكام التي صدرت أو صدقت من محكمة التمييز·
ج ـ الأحكام التي فات آخر ميعاد للاعتراض عليها·


المادة الثامنة والتسعون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز تنفيذ الأحكام جبراً قبل اكتساب الحكم للقطعية، إلا إذا كان التنفيذ المعجل مأموراً به في الحكم·


المادة التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يجب شمول الحكم با لتنفيذ المعجل بكفالة أو بدونها حسب تقدير القاضي، وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:
أ ـ الأحكام الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة·
ب ـ إذا كان الحكم صادراً بتقرير نفقة، أو أجرة رضاع، أو سكن، أو رؤية صغير، أو تسليمه لحاضنه، أو امرأة إلى محرمها، أو تفريق بين زوجين·
ج ـ إذا كان الحكم صادراً بأداء أجرة خادم، أو صانع، أو عامل، أو مرضعة،أو حاضنة·
المادة المائتان:
يجوز للمحكمة المرفوع إليها الاعتراض ـ متى رأت أن أسباب الاعتراض على الحكم قد تقضي بنقضه ـ ان تأمر بوقف التنفيذ المعجل إذا كان يخشى منه وقوع ضرر جسيم·
المادة الأولى بعد المائتين:
إذا حصل اشكال في التنفيذ ـ فبعد اتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية ان اقتضاها الحال ـ يرفع الاشكال إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتبت فيه على وجه السرعة·


الفصل الثاني
حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير


المادة الثانية بعد المائتين:
يجوز لكل دائن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ بدين مستقر في الذمة حال الأداء أن يطلب حجز ما يكون لمدينه لدى الغير من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط، وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير·


المادة الثالثة بعد المائتين:
يكون طلب الحجز بورقة تبلغ بوساطة المحكمة إلى المحجوز لديه، تشتمل على صورة الحكم الذي يطلب الحجز بموجبه وبيان المبلغ المحجوز من أجله ونهي المحجوز لديه عن الوفاء بما في يده إلى المحجوز عليه·


المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين:
يجب على المحجوز لديه أن يقرر عما في ذمته لدى إدارة المحكمة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز، وأن يذكر في التقرير مقدار الدين وسببه وأسباب انقضائه إن كان قد انقضى، ويبين جميع الحجوز الموقعة تحت يده، وإذا كان المحجوز أعياناً منقولة وجب عليه أن يرفق بالتقرير بياناً مفصلاً لها، ويودع لدى المحكمة المستندات المؤيدة لتقريره أو صوراً منها· وعلى المحكمة تسليم الحاجز نسخة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه مصدقة منها·


المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين:
يجب على المحجوز لديه بعد عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقريره وبعد حلول الدين أو استقراره بوقوع الشرط أن يدفع إلى صندوق المحكمة المبلغ الذي أقر به أو ما يفي منه بحق الحاجز·


المادة السادسة بعد المائتين:
إذا امتنع المحجوز لديه عن التقرير عما في ذمته، أو قرر غير الحقيقة، أو أخفى المستندات الواجب ايداعها لتأييد التقرير، جاز الحكم عليه للدائن الحاجز بالمبلغ المحجوز من أجله وذلك في حدود ما يثبت لديه من دين أو منقول للمدين·


المادة السابعة بعد المائتين:
إذا قرر المحجوز لديه عما في ذمته تقريراً صحيحاً وامتنع عن الايداع طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة السادسة بعد المائتين كان للحاجز أن يطلب التنفيذ على أموال المحجوز لديه بموجب الحكم القابل للتنفيذ مرفقاً به صورة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه، وإذا كان الحجز على أعيان منقولة بيعت بالاجراءات المقررة لبيع المنقول المحجوز لدى المدين دون حاجة إلى حجز جديد·


الفصل الثالث
الحجز التحفظي


المادة الثامنة بعد المائتين:
للدائن أن يطلب ايقاع الحجز التحفظي على منقولات مدينه إذا لم يكن للمدين محل إقامة ثابت في المملكة أو خشي الدائن لأسباب مقبولة اختفاء أو تهريب أمواله·


المادة التاسعة بعد المائتين:
لمؤجر العقار أن يطلب ايقاع الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات أو الثمار الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة ضماناً للأجور المستحقة·


المادة العاشرة بعد المائتين:
لمن يدعي ملك المنقول أن يطالب ايقاع الحجز التحفظي عند من يحوزه متى كان هنالك دلائل واضحة تؤيد ادعاءه·


المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائتين:
للدائن بدين مستقر حال الأداء ولو لم يكن بيده حكم قابل للتنفيذ أن يطلب ايقاع الحجز التحفظي على ما يكون لمدينه لدى الآخرين من الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط وما يكون له من الأعيان المنقولة في يد الغير، وعلى المحجوز لديه خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بالحجز الاقرار بما في ذمته طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين، وعليه الايداع بصندوق المحكمة في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه بحكم صحة الحجز طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة الخامسة بعد المائتين·


المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائتين:
لا يوقع الحجز التحفظي في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد الأربع السابقة إلا بأمر من المحكمة التابع لها محل إقامة المحجوز عليه، وللمحكمة قبل اصدار أمرها ان تجري التحقيق اللازم إذا لم تكفها المستندات المؤيدة لطلب الحجز·


المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائتين:
إذا كانت الدعوى بالحق مرفوعة أمام المحكمة المختصة فتقدم دعوى الحجز إلى المحكمة نفسها لتتولى البت فيها·


المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائتين:
يجب أن يبلغ المحجوز عليه والمحجوز لديه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ صدوره وإلا عد الحجز ملغى· ويجب على الحاجز خلال العشرة الأيام المشار إليها أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا عد الحجز ملغى·


المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائتين:
يجب على طالب الحجز أن يقدم إلى المحكمة اقراراً خطياً من كفيل غارم صادراً من كاتب العدل يضمن جميع حقوق المحجوز عليه وما يلحقه من ضرر إذا ظهر ان الحاجز غير محق في طلبه·


المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائتين:
يتبع في الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات الاجراءات المتعلقة بالحجز التنفيذي على المنقولات التي لدى المدين ما عدا البيع·


الفصل الرابع
التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه


المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائتين:
يجري التنفيذ على أموال المحكوم عليه إذا لم يقم بتسليم المبلغ المحكوم به وذلك بتوقيع الحجز على ما يكفي لتنفيذ الحكم من منقولاته وعقاراته، وبيع هذه الأموال ان اقتضى الحال بالمزاد العلني بأمر المحكمة وفقاً لما نص عليه في هذا الفصل، ويحدد القاضي قبل البيع ما تدعو الحاجة إلى تركه للمحجوز عليه من المنقول والعقار·


المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائتين:
يجري التنفيذ بوساطة الجهات الادارية المنوط بها التنفيذ·


المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائتين:
لا يجوز لمن يتولى التنفيذ كسر الأبواب أو فض الأقفال لتوقيع الحجز إلا بحضور مندوب من المحكمة وتوقيعه على المحضر·


المادة العشرون بعد المائتين:
الحجز على منقولات المحكوم عليه يكون بمحضر تبين فيه مفردات الأشياء المحجوزة مع ذكر أوصافها وبيان قيمتها التقريبية، وإذا كانت الأموال المحجوزة تشتمل على حلي أو مجوهرات فلابد ان يكون تقويمها وذكر أوصافها بوساطة خبير مختص·


المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائتين:
يجب على من يقوم بالحجز عقب اقفال محضر الحجز مباشرة ان يلصق على باب المكان الذي وجدت به الأشياء المحجوزة وفي اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المحجوز عليه بياناً موقعاً عليه منه يبين فيه نوع الأشياء المحجوزة ووصفها بالاجمال· ويذكر ذلك في محضر ملحق بمحضر الحجز وتصبح الأشياء محجوزة بمجرد ذكرها في محضر الحجز·


المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائتين:
يطلب من يتولى الحجز من المحجوز عليه تقديم كفيل غارم بعدم التصرف في المحجوزات التي في عهدته، فإن عجز عن تقديم الكفيل جاز للمحكمة ايداع المحجوزات حتى يتم التنفيذ عليها· ولا ينفذ تصرف المحجوز عليه فيما تم الحجز عليه إلا بإذن من المحكمة الواقع في نطاق اختصاصها·


المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
يجري البيع بالمزاد العلني في الزمان والمكان المحددين بعد الاعلان عنه إعلاناً كافياً· وعلى المكلف بالتنفيذ ان يكف عن المضي في البيع إذا نتج عنه مبلغ كاف لوفاء الديون المحجوز من أجلها، أو احضر المحجوز عليه المبلغ الواجب دفعه، أو احضر كفيلاً غارماً لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر·


المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
لا يجوز أن يجري البيع إلا بعد اخطار المحجوز عليه وإمهاله مدة عشرة أيام من تاريخ الإخطار، ومع ذلك إذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف أو بضائع عرضة لتقلب الأسعار فللمحكمة ان تأمر باجراء البيع من ساعة لساعة بناء على عريضة تقدم من أحد ذوي الشأن·


المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
الحجز على عقار المدين يكون بمحضر يبيّن فيه العقار المحجوز وموقعه وحدوده ومساحته ووثيقة تملكه وثمنه التقديري معروضاً للبيع· كما يجب ابلاغ الجهة التي صدرت منها وثيقة تملك العقار بصورة من المحضر للتأشير على سجل الوثيقة بأن العقار محجوز لوفاء دين محكوم به·


المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
تعلن ادارة المحكمة عن بيع العقار قبل اليوم المحدد لاجرائه بمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً ولا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً، وذلك بلصق اعلانات على باب العقار وعلى اللوحة المعدة للاعلانات في المحكمة وبالنشر في جريدة أو أكثر واسعة الانتشار في منطقة العقار·


المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
يتولى المكلف بالتنفيذ في اليوم المعين للبيع اجراء مزايدة· وتبدأ المزايدة في جلسة البيع بالمناداة عليه، ويرسى المزاد على من تقدم بأكبر عرض، ويعد العرض الذي لا يزاد عليه خلال ربع ساعة منهياً للمزايدة· على انه إذا لم يبلغ أكثر عرض الثمن التقديري يعاد تقديره ثم تعاد المزايدة عليه حتى يبلغ أكبر عرض الثمن التقديري·


المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائتين:
يجب على من يرسو عليه مزاد العقار المحجوز عليه ان يودع حال انقضاء جلسة البيع عشر الثمن الذي رسى به المزاد والمصروفات، وأن يودع باقي الثمن خزانة المحكمة خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ البيع عليه أو يقدم به شيكاً مقبولاً الدفع من مصرف معتبر·


المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائتين
إذا تخلف من رسي عليه المزاد عن الوفاء بالثمن في الموعد المحدد يعاد البيع على مسؤوليته· وتحصل المزايدة الجديدة ويقع البيع طبقاً للأحكام السابقة، ويلزم المشترى المتخلف بما ينقص من ثمن العقار ومصروفات المزايدة وما يزيد فهو له·


الفصل الخامس
توقيف المدين


المادة الثلاثون بعد المائتين:
إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر ضده لغير عذر الإعسار ولم يمكن التنفيذ على أمواله جاز للمحكوم له طلب توقيف المحكوم عليه بموجب عريضة يرفعها إلى الحاكم الاداري المختص، وعلى الحاكم أن يأمر بوقف الممتنع لمدة لا تزيد عن عشرة أيام، وإذا أصر المحكوم عليه على الامتناع عن التنفيذ بعد تلك المدة فيحال إلى المحكمة التي يقيم المحكوم عليه في نطاق اختصاصها للنظر في استمرار توقيفه أو إطلاق سراحه على ضوء النصوص الشرعية·


المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
متى كان الامتناع عن تنفيذ الحكم بحجة الإعسار فيحال المحكوم عليه إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم للتحقق من إعساره أو عدمه·


المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
إذا أدى المحكوم عليه بالتوقيف ما حكم به أو احضر كفيلاً غارماً أطلق سراحه، وفي كل الأحوال فمتى ظهر له مال فإطلاق سراحه لا يمنع من تنفيذ الحكم بطريق الحجز على أمواله بالطرق الاعتيادية·


الباب الثالث عشر
القضاء المستعجل


المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
تحكم المحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع بصفة مؤقتة في المسائل المستعجلة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت والمتعلقة بالمنازعة نفسها، ولا يؤثر هذا الحكم على موضوع الدعوى سواء رفع طلب الحكم بالاجراء المؤقت مباشرة أو تبعاً للدعوى الأصلية·


المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين
تشمل الدعاوى المستعجلة ما يلي:
أ ـ دعوى المعاينة لاثبات الحالة·
ب ـ دعوى منع التعرض للحيازة ودعوى استردادها·
ج ـ دعوى المنع من السفر·
د ـ دعوى وقف الأعمال الجديدة·
هـ ـ دعوى طلب الحراسة·
و ـ الدعوى المتعلقة بأجرة الأجير اليومية·
ز ـ الدعاوى الأخرى التي يعطيها النظام صفة الاستعجال·


المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
يكون ميعاد الحضور في الدعاوى المستعجلة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة القصوى نقص هذا الميعاد بأمر من المحكمة·


المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
لكل مدع بحق على آخر اثناء نظر الدعوى أو قبل تقديمها مباشرة ان يقدم إلى المحكمة المختصة بالموضوع دعوى مستعجلة لمنع خصمه من السفر، وعلى القاضي أن يصدر أمراً بالمنع إذا قامت أسباب تدعو إلى الظن ان سفر المدعى عليه أمر متوقع وبأنه يعرض حق المدعي للخطر أويؤخر أداءه، ويشترط تقديم المدعي تأميناً يحدده القاضي لتعويض المدعى عليه متى ظهر ان المدعي غير محق في دعواه، ويحكم بالتعويض مع الحكم في الموضوع ويقدر بحسب ما لحق المدعى عليه من أضرار لتأخيره عن السفر·


المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
لكل صاحب حق ظاهر أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة المختصة بالموضوع بدعوى مستعجلة لمنع التعرض لحيازته أو لاستردادها، وعلى القاضي ان يصدر أمراً بمنع التعرض أو باسترداد الحيازة إذا اقتنع بمبرراته، ولا يؤثر هذا الأمر على أصل الحق ولا يكون دليلاً عليه، ولمن ينازع في أصل الحق ان يتقدم للقضاء وفق أحكام هذا النظام·


المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
يجوز لمن يضار من أعمال تقام بغير حق ان يتقدم للمحكمة المختصة بالموضوع بدعوى مستعجلة لوقف الأعمال الجديدة، وعلى القاضي أن يصدر أمراً بالمنع إذا اقتنع بمبرراته ولا يؤثر هذا الأمر بالمنع على أصل الحق ولا يكون دليلاً عليه، ولمن ينازع فيه أن يتقدم للقضاء وفق أحكام هذا النظام·


المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائتين:
ترفع دعوى طلب الحراسة للمحكمة المختصة بنظر الموضوع في المنقول أو العقار الذي يقوم في شأنه نزاع ويكون الحق فيه غير ثابت، وللقاضي أن يأمر بالحراسة إذا كان صاحب المصلحة في المنقول أو العقار قد قدم من الأسباب المعقولة ما يخشى معه خطراً عاجلاً من بقاء المال تحت يد حائزه، ويتكفل الحارس بحفظ المال وبإدارته، ويرده مع غلته المقبوضة إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه·


المادة الأربعون بعد المائتين:
يكون تعيين الحارس باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً، فإذا لم يتفقوا تولى القاضي تعيينه· ويحدد الحكم الصادر بالحراسة ما على الحارس من التزام وماله من حقوق وسلطة· وإذا سكت الحكم عن ذلك فتطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام·


المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائتين:
يلتزم الحارس بالمحافظة على الأموال المعهود إليه حراستها، وبادارة ما يحتاج إلى ادارة من هذه الأموال، ويبذل في ذلك عناية الرجل المعتاد، ولا يجوز له بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر أن يحل محله في أداء مهمته كلها أو بعضها أحد ذوي الشأن دون رضى الآخرين·


المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائتين:
لا يجوز للحارس في غير أعمال الادارة ان يتصرف إلا برضا ذوي الشأن جميعاً أو بترخيص من القاضي·


المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
للحارس أن يتقاضى الأجر المحدد له في الحكم ما لم يكن قد تنازل عنه·


المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
يلتزم الحارس باتخاذ دفاتر حساب منظمة، وعلى القاضي الزامه باتخاذ دفاتر عليها ختم المحكمة عند الاقتضاء، ويلتزم بأن يقدم في الفترات التي يحددها القاضي أو في كل سنة على الأكثر لذوي الشأن حساباً بما تسلمه وبما أنفقه معززاً بما يثبت ذلك من مستندات، وإذا كان الحارس معيناً من قبل المحكمة وجب عليه فوق ذلك أن يودع صورة من هذا الحساب بمكتب ادارتها·


المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعاً أو بحكم القاضي، وعلى الحارس حينئذ أن يبادر إلى رد الشيء المعهود إليه حراسته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن أو من يعينه القاضي·


الباب الرابع عشر
الفصل الأول
تسجيل الأوقاف والانهاءات


المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
لا يجوز للقاضي تسجيل إنشاء أي وقف إلا بعد ثبوت تملك واقفه إياه وبعد التأكد من خلو سجله مما يمنع من اجراء التسجيل·


المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
على طالب تسجيل الوقف أن يقدم طلباً بذلك إلى المحكمة المختصة مشفوعاً بوثيقة رسمية تثبت تملكه لما يريد ايقافه·


المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
الأوقاف التي ليس لها حجج مسجلة يجري اثبات وقفيتها وفق القواعد والاجراءات المقررة لاجراء الاستحكام·


المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائتين:
مع مراعاة قواعد تملك غير السعوديين للعقار لا يجوز تسجيل وقفية عقار في المملكة مملوك لأجنبي إلا بالشروط الآتية:
أ ـ ان يكون الوقف طبقاً للمقتضيات الشرعية·
ب ـ ان يكون الوقف على جهة بر لا تنقطع·
ج ـ ان يكون الوقف على أفراد سعوديين أو على جهات خيرية سعودية·
د ـ ان يكون الناظر على الوقف سعودياً·
هـ ـ ان ينص في حجة الوقف ان يكون للمجلس الأعلى للأوقاف حق الاشراف على الوقف·
و ـ ان يكون الوقف خاضعاً لنظام الأوقاف في المملكة·


المادة الخمسون بعد المائتين:
إذا اقتضى الأمر نقل وقف فليس لناظر الوقف سواء كان ناظراً خاصاً أو كان ادارة الأوقاف ان يجري معاملة النقل إلا بعد استئذان القاضي الشرعي في البلد التي فيها الوقف وإثبات المسوغات الشرعية التي تجيز نقله على أن يجعل ثمنه في مثله في الحال· وكل ذلك يتم بعد موافقة محكمة التمييز·


الفصل الثاني
الاستحكام


المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائتين:
الاستحكام هو طلب صك بإثبات تملك عقار في غير مواجهة خصم ابتداء· ولا يمنع من سماع الدعوى بالحق متى وجدت·


المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائتين:
مع مراعاة قواعد تملك غير السعوديين للعقار لكل من يدعي تملك عقار سواء كان ذلك أرضاً أو بناء؛ حق طلب صك استحكام من المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها ذلك العقار·


المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
يطلب صك الاستحكام باستدعاء يبين فيه نوع العقار وموقعه ومساحته وحدوده ووثيقة التملك إن وجدت·


المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
قبل البدء في تدوين الإنهاء والشروع في اجراءات الاثبات لذلك على المحكمة ان تكتب إلى كل من البلدية، ووزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد، ووزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني، وبالنسبة لما هو خارج المدن والقرى يكتب إلى الحرس الوطني، ووزارة الدفاع والطيران، ووزارة المعارف (ادارة الآثار)، ووزارة الزراعة والمياه، ووزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية، ووزارة المواصلات، أو فروع تلك الوزارات والمصالح أو من يقوم مقامها في ذلك، وغيرها من الجهات التي تصدر الأوامر بالكتابة إليها· وذلك للاستفسار عما إذا كان لديها معارضة في الإنهاء وعلى المحكمة كذلك أن تطلب النشر عن طلب الاستحكام في احدى الصحف التي تصدر في منطقة العقار، وفي حال عدم صدور صحف في المنطقة تطلب النشر في احدى الصحف الأكثر انتشاراً فيها· بالاضافة إلى إلصاق صور من المنشور في لوحة الإعلان على باب المحكمة والامارة أو المحافظة أو المركز·


المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
يجب على المحكمة علاوة على ما ذكر في المادة السابقة إذا طلب منها عمل استحكام للأرض الفضاء أن تكتب بذلك إلى المقام السامي·


المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
إذا مضى ستون يوماً على آخر الاجرائين من ابلاغ الجهات الرسمية المختصة أو النشر حسبما نصت عليه المادتان السابقتان دون معارضة فيجب اكمال اجراء الاستحكام إذا لم يكن ثم مانع شرعي أو نظامي·


المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
يجب على المحكمة أن تتأكد من صحة مساحة العقار وأضلاعه وحدوده، وأن يقف عليه القاضي أو من ينيبه مع مهندس إن لزم الأمر، وبعد استكمال اجراءات الاثبات الشرعي تنظم حجة الاستحكام·


المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
إذا جرت الخصومة في احدى المحاكم على عقار ليس له حجة مسجلة فعليها ان تجري معاملة الاستحكام اثناء نظرها القضية وفقاً للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة·


المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائتين:
لا يجوز إخراج حجج استحكام لأراض وأبنية منى وبقية المشاعر، وإذا حصلت مرافعة في شيء من ذلك سواء في أصل العقار أو منفعته وأبرز أحد الطرفين مستنداً فعلى المحكمة رفع صورة ضبط المرافعة مع المستند المبرز إلى محكمة التمييز من غير تنظيم صك بما تنتهي به المرافعة·


الفصل الثالث
إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة


المادة الستون بعد المائتين:
على طالب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة أن يقدم إنهاء بذلك إلى المحكمة المختصة، ويكون انهاؤه مشتملاً على اسم المتوفى، وتاريخ الوفاة ووقتها، ومحل إقامة المتوفى، وشهود الوفاة أو شهادة طبية بها في المناطق التي توجد فيها مراكز طبية، وبالنسبة لحصر الورثة يشتمل على اثبات اسماء الورثة، وأهليتهم، ونوع قرابتهم من المورِّث، والشهود على ذلك للوفيات التي حدثت بعد نفاذ هذا النظام·


المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائتين:
للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء ان تطلب من مقدم الانهاء نشر طلب اثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة في احدى الصحف التي تصدر في منطقة المتوفى، وفي حال عدم صدور صحف في المنطقة تطلب نشره في احدى الصحف الأكثر انتشاراً فيها، كما أن للمحكمة ان تطلب من الحاكم الاداري للمنطقة التي تقع في نطاق اختصاصها التحري عما تقدم به طالب إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة ويجب ان تكون الاجابات موقعة ممن يقدمها، ومصدقة من الجهة الادارية التي قامت بالتحري·


المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائتين:
إذا رأى القاضي ان نتائج التحري غير كافية فعليه ان يحقق في الموضوع بنفسه، وبعد استكمال الاجراءات عليه اصدار صك الوفاة إن ثبتت ويحصر فيه الوارثين مع بيان أسمائهم وصفاتهم، وتاريخ ولادتهم طبقاً للأصول الشرعية·


المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائتين:
يكون صك إثبات الوفاة وحصر الورثة على الوجه المذكور حجة ما لم يصدر حكم بما يخالفه·


الباب الخامس عشر
أحكام ختامية


المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائتين:
يصدر وزير العدل اللوائح التنفيذية لهذا النظام·


المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائتين:
يلغي هذا النظام تنظيم الأعمال الادارية في الدوائر الشرعية الصادر بالتصديق العالي رقم 901 وتاريخ 42/1/2731هـ كما يلغي المواد (25، 66، 28، 38، 58) و(48 فيما يخص القضايا الحقوقية) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي الصادر بالتصديق العالي رقم 901 وتاريخ 42/1/2731هـ، كما يلغي كل ما يتعارض معه من أحكام·


المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائتين:
ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد سنة من تاريخ نشره·

منقول

----------

